# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #20



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My brother worked at the same place his daughter did - my niece. So, he knew the people she worked with, her girlfriends & such. After he died - that night my niece was talking on the phone to 1 of her "business" girlfriends & right in the middle of the conversation a man's voice came on the line & said "I'm O.K., don't worry about me." The girlfriend said "Oh my God, that's your dad!" Needless to say it freaked out both girls. There was no way anyone could have cut in on the their private conversation, this happened on 2 regular land line phones 16 years ago.


Georgie that is how I felt about my dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey I just realized it is my 3rd year to be on KP.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That's great news Wendy; it's always nice when our creative gifts are appreciated. Bet he looks adorable so I hope you can grab the pic


Thanks westy. It made all that hard work worth it to know it was appreciated.
I have spent all day sewing me and hubby a new comforter cover. I unpicked the old comforter cover I made, and sewed a brand new luxurious thick blanket onto it. We bought the blanket in the beginning of February and its so thick and soft in a gorgeous shade of blue.The blanket wasn`t cheap, so I hope it lasts many years.
I`m now knitting a new WVU afghan for me and hubbys bed. If we have another winter like this one then it`s definitely needed. It`s in dark blue and yellow, and has 425 stitches on each row. I hope I get it finished by next winter lol
Hubby said the other day that it`s great he can get the benefit of knitted afghans instead of family and friends. I must admit that did make me feel a bit guilty.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Try them you'll like them. Serve 1,2 or 3 as a desert seated. Wouldn't have too far to fall. Otherwise make sure everyone is seated when they eat their 4th. And you must be 21.



theyarnlady said:


> RU Knitting really have to read better on persons post. I thought wow thats a lot of booze to be putting in Truffles.
> 
> Wondered what it would taste like and how many you could eat before you fell on the floor.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Your right Bumpkins mine is coming up at end of month we are old old old timers aren't we.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I just hate to let the day end. Dgtr called at 7am gd sick can we baby sit? Got here about 8am. I was so sleepy. DH took over so I went back for three more hours sleep. I'm usually up pretty late Early? Need 5 hours to do the day. Now they say you should get 8 hours to ward off Alzheimer's and cognitive dysfunction.


Know I know what my problem is I am a dysfuntional women who does not get enough sleep. Why didn't someone tell me this before I became and adult wife mother grandmother and wife of a retired man who makes me more tired than I was. 
I can no longer funtional do you hear me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Try them you'll like them. Serve 1,2 or 3 as a desert seated. Wouldn't have too far to fall. Otherwise make sure everyone is seated when they eat their 4th. And you must be 21.


Now that makes sense to me The 21 thing has pass me so long ago I don't even remember when where or how it slip away .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Geogiegirl there are things that happen we can't explain.
> 
> Leviticus 19:31
> 
> ...


Georgie I wasn't meaning to be ugly. Just had some bad experiences. So I am careful. Have worked with people that have been caught up in the occult.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Enjoy your visit with your Dad. I know you will bring joy to him.

Check with James and see if he'll give you his truffle recipe.

Have a great day.



theyarnlady said:


> I think I have caught up now.
> 
> Good news for me today. Weather wonderful here,and guess what will be able to get to see Dad tomorrow. No snow sleet rain until Thursday. Nice tomorrow. am so glad as have not seen him since before Thanksgiving. With the weather doing it's thing . Plus his phone was not working we couldn't skype because something wrong there, and all was left was email and he does not check it every day. So called assisted living and he has no Dr.s appointments tomorrow and will be able to take him to lunch and pick up things he may need, and get him a new phone.
> Have to go in a bit to James' home made Chocolate factory and get him some fairy food, nugets, chocolate covered cherries. I love James his chocolates are so yummy and you can watch him through window making candies.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Boy if that's for real, Yesterday I would have been stuffed.



west coast kitty said:


> While I was looking for the crown pattern I found this pic so I'll fill in for Jane today to post it


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We had this weather also. I did tell Yarnie to change directions, but she didn't listen and got blasted with the white stuff once again. Offer still stands Yarnie and bring Joey and anyone else that needs a ride.


Oh I listen may head your way on Thursday snow sleet rain all in one day.

But oh today was so wonderful it hit 40 even the birds were going nuts chirpping. And tomorrow will be just the same.

I am sure Thumper was out and about and Joey too. It was so nice to be able to walk out the door and breath fresh air and not have to quick cover your whole face to prevent frost bite And not to have heavy heavy coat hat gloves ect. No hat hair today . Just lovely, and James chocolate factory dark chocolate covered cherries that when bite into jucie runs down your chin. No I would not share with any one it was my moment to eat every last bite


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I listen may head your way on Thursday snow sleet rain all in one day.
> 
> *But oh today was so wonderful it hit 40 even the birds were going nuts chirpping. And tomorrow will be just the same. *
> 
> I am sure Thumper was out and about and Joey too. It was so nice to be able to walk out the door and breath fresh air and not have to quick cover your whole face to prevent frost bite And not to have heavy heavy coat hat gloves ect. No hat hair today . Just lovely, and James chocolate factory dark chocolate covered cherries that when bite into jucie runs down your chin. No I would not share with any one it was my moment to eat every last bite


Same here yarnie. I did tons of laundry today and the sun was shining so beautifully with a gorgeous breeze. But I couldn`t go out to hang out my laundry on the washing line because I didn`t think I could walk through the 12 inches of snow still on the ground carrying a large basket of wet sheets and towels.
:-(


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Wendy Bee In today's fast paced routine it is so rare to receive something hand made. And how very special knowing that it was embellished with love. Baby Elijah is so lucky.



WendyBee said:


> ugh. I accidently wandered into a lib thread on here. I had to jump in the shower and scrub myself raw.
> 
> I just got a million thank yous from baby Elijahs Daddy when he and his wife got the baby gifts I knitted. They absolutely loved the WV booties and hat I made. The hat was dark blue with a yellow trim. The booties were dark blue with yellow ankle cuffs. I hope they fit.
> I was hoping to take a pic of them but my son arrived to pick up the gift bag before I had the chance. Unfortunately my son got stuck in the snow, and had to wait 24 hours before he could get his truck hauled out. That`s an expensive lesson he won`t make again.
> Hopefully Glen will be on Facebook later with a pic of his son wearing those booties. If he is I`ll grab the pic and post it here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> ugh. I accidently wandered into a lib thread on here. I had to jump in the shower and scrub myself raw.
> 
> I just got a million thank yous from baby Elijahs Daddy when he and his wife got the baby gifts I knitted. They absolutely loved the WV booties and hat I made. The hat was dark blue with a yellow trim. The booties were dark blue with yellow ankle cuffs. I hope they fit.
> I was hoping to take a pic of them but my son arrived to pick up the gift bag before I had the chance. Unfortunately my son got stuck in the snow, and had to wait 24 hours before he could get his truck hauled out. That`s an expensive lesson he won`t make again.
> Hopefully Glen will be on Facebook later with a pic of his son wearing those booties. If he is I`ll grab the pic and post it here.


Oh that is so nice for you and know you know all that work was very much loved.
Your son sounds like mine when they were younger but then I was always doing things I should not have when I was young too.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Congratulations

What was your most memorable time?

Best thing that you learned re knitting/ crocheting?

Best thing you learned about human nature?



Country Bumpkins said:


> Hey I just realized it is my 3rd year to be on KP.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow we`re on the 100th page. What a chatty lot of ladies we are.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Another quiz. http://www.buzzfeed.com/joannaborns/quiz-what-food-matches-your-personality Sandwich.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> I just hate to let the day end. Dgtr called at 7am gd sick can we baby sit? Got here about 8am. I was so sleepy. DH took over so I went back for three more hours sleep. I'm usually up pretty late Early? Need 5 hours to do the day. Now they say you should get 8 hours to ward off Alzheimer's and cognitive dysfunction.


Hope your gd is feeling better RU and you got a little nap


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Am I right in thinking the girls wear crowns and carry candles at Christmas?


St. Lucia ceremony: Before dawn on the morning of Dec. 13, the youngest daughter in each family puts on a white robe with a red sash. She wears a crown of evergreens with tall lighted candles attached to top of crown. Nowadays, most girls have lit bulbs attached on top. The family then starts celebrating, eating good, festive food & such.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hey I just realized it is my 3rd year to be on KP.


Happy Anniversary CB! You must be one of the first batch that joined. How did you find KP? I saw a link on a website with a pattern I was looking for. I lurked for quite a while before I joined


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Your right Bumpkins mine is coming up at end of month we are old old old timers aren't we.


Happy Anniversary to you too Yarnie. How did you find KP?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My brother worked at the same place his daughter did - my niece. So, he knew the people she worked with, her girlfriends & such. After he died - that night my niece was talking on the phone to 1 of her "business" girlfriends & right in the middle of the conversation a man's voice came on the line & said "I'm O.K., don't worry about me." The girlfriend said "Oh my God, that's your dad!" Needless to say it freaked out both girls. There was no way anyone could have cut in on the their private conversation, this happened on 2 regular land line phones 16 years ago.


Oh, that's really something.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, CB!


Me too! Me too! Whatever y'all are getting together for.....I wanna be with ya'!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> ugh. I accidently wandered into a lib thread on here. I had to jump in the shower and scrub myself raw.
> 
> I just got a million thank yous from baby Elijahs Daddy when he and his wife got the baby gifts I knitted. They absolutely loved the WV booties and hat I made. The hat was dark blue with a yellow trim. The booties were dark blue with yellow ankle cuffs. I hope they fit.
> I was hoping to take a pic of them but my son arrived to pick up the gift bag before I had the chance. Unfortunately my son got stuck in the snow, and had to wait 24 hours before he could get his truck hauled out. That`s an expensive lesson he won`t make again.
> Hopefully Glen will be on Facebook later with a pic of his son wearing those booties. If he is I`ll grab the pic and post it here.


I'll bet that made your day! And theirs.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I sent you a PM within about an hour ago. Did you receive it?


I got it - just responded. Thank you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I just hate to let the day end. Dgtr called at 7am gd sick can we baby sit? Got here about 8am. I was so sleepy. DH took over so I went back for three more hours sleep. I'm usually up pretty late Early? Need 5 hours to do the day. Now they say you should get 8 hours to ward off Alzheimer's and cognitive dysfunction.


Whoa that rough. We're getting up tomorrow at 3 for DH's outpatient surgery - have to report at 5. Surgery at 7. 
I've heard all that too about 8 hours of sleep. What did Einstein get? Thomas Edison - was he the one who didn't sleep, just took cat naps? Maybe we're just geniuses?!!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Know I know what my problem is I am a dysfuntional women who does not get enough sleep. Why didn't someone tell me this before I became and adult wife mother grandmother and wife of a retired man who makes me more tired than I was.
> I can no longer funtional do you hear me.


Yarnie, I'm so glad you're getting to see your dad. Have a safe time and I hope you two have fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

going to bed - sweet dreams and have a great day tomorrow! Safe travel for those who are out and about.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another quiz. http://www.buzzfeed.com/joannaborns/quiz-what-food-matches-your-personality Sandwich.


Spaghetti and meatballs - and that really is my favorite dinner! :-D


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Georgie I wasn't meaning to be ugly. Just had some bad experiences. So I am careful. Have worked with people that have been caught up in the occult.


Not to worry, in no way did I think you were being ugly. That thought never came to my mind. Like I said, the voice just came on the phone line & my niece knew in her heart it was her daddy. It never happened after that. I know it made all of us feel so much better about my brother 's death - well maybe we couldn't feel "better" but I think y'all understand what I'm saying.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another quiz. http://www.buzzfeed.com/joannaborns/quiz-what-food-matches-your-personality Sandwich.


I'm cheese


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Anniversary CB! You must be one of the first batch that joined. How did you find KP? I saw a link on a website with a pattern I was looking for. I lurked for quite a while before I joined


I had just learned how to use the computer. My dh got tired of helping me find patterns. Boring for him. :shock: I just looked up knitting patterns and KP came up. There was only 6 posts so I didn't think it was worth looking. I came back a few weeks later and saw all the post so I joined. So happy I came back so I could find all of you!
I have really learned a lot for everyone. Love the pics of others work. It has inspired me . Need a new room for all the patterns I have copied . I really enjoy the ones I have meet on here. I now have friends in Canada, Tasmania lots of other places. My favorite place to come to is Forever Friends. Enjoying all the visiting we do. Love our parties . We have a bond and trust which I am so blessed to be among all of you. Really a lot of fun! What about everyone else?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> St. Lucia ceremony: Before dawn on the morning of Dec. 13, the youngest daughter in each family puts on a white robe with a red sash. She wears a crown of evergreens with tall lighted candles attached to top of crown. Nowadays, most girls have lit bulbs attached on top. The family then starts celebrating, eating good, festive food & such.


It's so interesting to hear how others celebrate their special days, thanks Georgie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Whoa that rough. We're getting up tomorrow at 3 for DH's outpatient surgery - have to report at 5. Surgery at 7.
> I've heard all that too about 8 hours of sleep. What did Einstein get? Thomas Edison - was he the one who didn't sleep, just took cat naps? Maybe we're just geniuses?!!!!


Good luck with DH's surgery tomorrow Bonnie; glad they were able to reschedule so quickly after the storms delayed you


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you had a good lunch Jane. Did you eat outside in that nice warm FL sunshine?
> 
> We will have to come up with another crown for our Empress. The one I posted was knit by a Dutch woman who sells them as wedding crowns - that really surprised me. They are made out of straw or metallic yarn and sell for 109.
> 
> I went looking for crochet crowns and found 2 that you might like. I uses symbols that are included with the pic and the other is a download from Red Heart. Let me know if you have a problem with them and I can try to send them to you.


The pattern would not come up when I clicked on it so don't know how many chains to start with, but I can read a chart if I can get it started.

Is it made with "gold" thread & gold pearls?

Send the site to me again so maybe it will arrive this time. Thank you.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Good luck Bonnie. I hope this time the weather is in your favour.



bonbf3 said:


> Whoa that rough. We're getting up tomorrow at 3 for DH's outpatient surgery - have to report at 5. Surgery at 7.
> I've heard all that too about 8 hours of sleep. What did Einstein get? Thomas Edison - was he the one who didn't sleep, just took cat naps? Maybe we're just geniuses?!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Prayers for you and dh tomorrow. Bring home meds!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just had to check in one last time. Glad I did - thanks for the well wishes. No weather problems this time.

CB, I feel the same way you do about our FF friends on here. 


G'night all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just had to check in one last time. Glad I did - thanks for the well wishes. No weather problems this time.
> 
> CB, I feel the same way you do about our FF friends on here.
> 
> G'night all.


Nitey.Sweet Dreams.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another quiz. http://www.buzzfeed.com/joannaborns/quiz-what-food-matches-your-personality Sandwich.


I'm ice cream!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just had to check in one last time. Glad I did - thanks for the well wishes. No weather problems this time.
> 
> CB, I feel the same way you do about our FF friends on here.
> 
> G'night all.


Good luck tomorrow! Sending prayers for DH & you as you wait. Hugs, Jane


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Me too as our library will try to borrow it from other libraries to check out. I'll bet it is an excellent book--cannot wait!


Jane: I have your personal email address & will send you an EM tomorrow. Have that address on my computer upstairs - so back at ya' Wednesday.

Later......


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie & CB, I cannot remember how I found KP, but found these lovely ladies after being on a site where the "lefties" started being hateful so a bunch of us went to another thread.

I have learned so much from the ladies who do crafts. 

The Lefties have been so hateful that when I hear the word Democrats, I'm fighting mad! I have always voted for the person not the party, but NEVER will I ever split another ticket & vote for a Democrat!

I'm right all the way in the Republican Party! Darned right!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

LTL, the gals in the water are those nasty Lefties, but the person who is going to feed those very hungry 'gators is yours truly!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Jane: I have your personal email address & will send you an EM tomorrow. Have that address on my computer upstairs - so back at ya' Wednesday.
> 
> Later......


Thanks Georgiegirl I appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

CB, I have been meaning to ask you if you tried the cotton seed meal on your yard to keep out the snakes? Hope it worked if you tried it as it does work but it might be difficult to find, but Cotton is grown in AR if I remember correctly.

Let me know please. Thanks, good night!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I love these quizzes


You got: Sushi

Youre sushi. Being raw fish never felt so good. Youre smart, sophisticated, and fancy. But slap anyone who tries to dip you in soy sauce.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

This is the first time that I have been on today. I've been knitting and watching some DVD episodes of Call the Midwife. Did you see the news about how many who voted for Obama now say they wouldn't do it again? 52%. Only 28% say they would. That's bad for the Dems this year. Very likely Repubs will take the Senate and increase ground in the House. Finally! The no nothing voters have woken up.

Dems are focusing on climate change, which voters don't care about. It'll be all about unemployment this year, and Dems keep getting blasted by CBO reports. The latest says 500,000 jobs lost if the minimum wage is raised to $10.

CB, I saw your post about the occult. I also don't believe in giving Satan an avenue in. I do get tempted by horoscopes, but DH and I quit taking the printed newspaper right before Christmas and that was where I was reading the horoscopes. We just didn't read it much and can get critical news like weather and grocery ads from other sources. Besides, we get a free local paper that fills in the news gap for local news.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Whoa that rough. We're getting up tomorrow at 3 for DH's outpatient surgery - have to report at 5. Surgery at 7.
> I've heard all that too about 8 hours of sleep. What did Einstein get? Thomas Edison - was he the one who didn't sleep, just took cat naps? Maybe we're just geniuses?!!!!


Good luck tomorrow Bonnie. I'll say a prayer for him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hey I just realized it is my 3rd year to be on KP.


So glad you are here!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, I have been meaning to ask you if you tried the cotton seed meal on your yard to keep out the snakes? Hope it worked if you tried it as it does work but it might be difficult to find, but Cotton is grown in AR if I remember correctly.
> 
> Let me know please. Thanks, good night!


No my son had already put moth crystals out by the doors. That kept the snakes away. Didn't see anymore by the doors. That one copperhead that got in the pool was the only dangerous snake I saw last summer. I will still keep the cotton seed meal in mind this year and will let you know. We don't have as much cotton as we used to. Soy beans, rice and corn have taken over .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No my son had already put moth crystals out by the doors. That kept the snakes away. Didn't see anymore by the doors. That one copperhead that got in the pool was the only dangerous snake I saw last summer. I will still keep the cotton seed meal in mind this year and will let you know. We don't have as much cotton as we used to. Soy beans, rice and corn have taken over .


Red pepper! One night I made a chicken dish with Habeneros. Could not eat it. Took the sauce and put it out to get rodents away! Hot!!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hey I just realized it is my 3rd year to be on KP.


Happy Anniversary! :thumbup: :-D
You are one of the moral pillars on this thread, CB. Thank you for being here for us!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Know I know what my problem is I am a dysfuntional women who does not get enough sleep. Why didn't someone tell me this before I became and adult wife mother grandmother and wife of a retired man who makes me more tired than I was.
> I can no longer funtional do you hear me.


 I hear you, Yarnie!
I'm busier now than when I worked! :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks CB. I will try it when the jar is almost empty, should be any time now. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I just finished a jar, but that was b4 your ice cream idea. Gotta get another jar, quick! :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another quiz. http://www.buzzfeed.com/joannaborns/quiz-what-food-matches-your-personality Sandwich.


Sushi!?????????? :?: :?: :?: 
I can't stand the stuff. The only raw fish I like is herring, in cream sauce no less.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just had to check in one last time. Glad I did - thanks for the well wishes. No weather problems this time.
> 
> CB, I feel the same way you do about our FF friends on here.
> 
> G'night all.


Good luck, Bonnie. Hope all goes and ends well.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, I saw your post about the occult. I also don't believe in giving Satan an avenue in. I do get tempted by horoscopes, but DH and I quit taking the printed newspaper right before Christmas and that was where I was reading the horoscopes. We just didn't read it much and can get critical news like weather and grocery ads from other sources. Besides, we get a free local paper that fills in the news gap for local news.


I agree w/you ladies completely! Do not get caught up in the occult. But dreams? I don't know how that should be taken, after all , Daniel interpreted dreams for the Babylonian king, and so did Joseph for the Egyptian Pharaoh. Dreams shouldn't take over your life, I suppose.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> So glad you are here!


I joined 3 days after you, LL. Celebration? :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No my son had already put moth crystals out by the doors. That kept the snakes away. Didn't see anymore by the doors. That one copperhead that got in the pool was the only dangerous snake I saw last summer. I will still keep the cotton seed meal in mind this year and will let you know. We don't have as much cotton as we used to. Soy beans, rice and corn have taken over .


Cotton seed meal is great organic fertilizer in my rose garden.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Sushi!?????????? :?: :?: :?:
> I can't stand the stuff. The only raw fish I like is herring, in cream sauce no less.


I`m sushi too Jokim and I also hate the stuff


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m sushi too Jokim and I also hate the stuff


Never could see what people liked about sushi.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I agree w/you ladies completely! Do not get caught up in the occult. But dreams? I don't know how that should be taken, after all , Daniel interpreted dreams for the Babylonian king, and so did Joseph for the Egyptian Pharaoh. Dreams shouldn't take over your life, I suppose.


Dreams just come to us. We are not responsible for them if they are weird. We shouldn't try to divine the future based on them, and usually they are just random thoughts that our mind is disposing of. But, I do know the deceased often come to reassure us through dreams. We see them again or hear their voice and it brings us peace. Anything that does that can't be bad, but we shouldn't try to force it to happen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> The pattern would not come up when I clicked on it so don't know how many chains to start with, but I can read a chart if I can get it started.
> 
> Is it made with "gold" thread & gold pearls?
> 
> Send the site to me again so maybe it will arrive this time. Thank you.


Here is the link for the 2nd pattern, hope it opens ok this time
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-238452-98.html#4854088

Sorry, but I couldn't get a real pattern for the 1st one, only the chart. If you liked that 1 better you could do a test with 1 pattern repeat and your cotton to get the width of the 1 repeat then multiply to get the chains you need for about 21 inches around the head


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> This is the first time that I have been on today. I've been knitting and watching some DVD episodes of Call the Midwife. Did you see the news about how many who voted for Obama now say they wouldn't do it again? 52%. Only 28% say they would. That's bad for the Dems this year. Very likely Repubs will take the Senate and increase ground in the House. Finally! The no nothing voters have woken up.
> 
> Dems are focusing on climate change, which voters don't care about. It'll be all about unemployment this year, and Dems keep getting blasted by CBO reports. The latest says 500,000 jobs lost if the minimum wage is raised to $10.
> 
> CB, I saw your post about the occult. I also don't believe in giving Satan an avenue in. I do get tempted by horoscopes, but DH and I quit taking the printed newspaper right before Christmas and that was where I was reading the horoscopes. We just didn't read it much and can get critical news like weather and grocery ads from other sources. Besides, we get a free local paper that fills in the news gap for local news.


I look at horoscopes the same way I do at fortune cookies - not to be taken seriously, just a way to have a bit of fun


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No my son had already put moth crystals out by the doors. That kept the snakes away. Didn't see anymore by the doors. That one copperhead that got in the pool was the only dangerous snake I saw last summer. I will still keep the cotton seed meal in mind this year and will let you know. We don't have as much cotton as we used to. Soy beans, rice and corn have taken over .


That's the main reason the price of cotton yarn has gone up; people are planting other crops that are easier and less expensive to look after so they get a better profit. It's hard for farmers- a lot of hard work, unpredictable weather and then getting their product sold


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Dreams just come to us. We are not responsible for them if they are weird. We shouldn't try to divine the future based on them, and usually they are just random thoughts that our mind is disposing of. But, I do know the deceased often come to reassure us through dreams. We see them again or hear their voice and it brings us peace. Anything that does that can't be bad, but we shouldn't try to force it to happen.


Thank you KC, for clarifying the issue. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Red pepper! One night I made a chicken dish with Habeneros. Could not eat it. Took the sauce and put it out to get rodents away! Hot!!!


Reminds me of the time my SIL gave me the HOTTEST red peppers I've ever had (the skin on my fingers burned after touching them). Would not dare cook w/them so, I froze them till the fall and then put them out near suspected mouse entry points in the cottage. No signs of mice the following spring! or since. Peppers mostly untouched.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm ice cream!


 Sounds like a good fit - pretty and sweet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie & CB, I cannot remember how I found KP, but found these lovely ladies after being on a site where the "lefties" started being hateful so a bunch of us went to another thread.
> 
> I have learned so much from the ladies who do crafts.
> 
> ...


These are funny! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> LTL, the gals in the water are those nasty Lefties, but the person who is going to feed those very hungry 'gators is yours truly!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I love these quizzes
> 
> You got: Sushi
> 
> Youre sushi. Being raw fish never felt so good. Youre smart, sophisticated, and fancy. But slap anyone who tries to dip you in soy sauce.


Do you like Sushi, WendyBgood?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Happy Anniversary! :thumbup: :-D
> You are one of the moral pillars on this thread, CB. Thank you for being here for us!


Agreed!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I joined 3 days after you, LL. Celebration? :wink:


Now you know, when one celebrates, we ALL celebrate!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m sushi too Jokim and I also hate the stuff


Well that answers my question. Come have spaghetti and meatballs with me.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Do you like Sushi, WendyBgood?


I tried it once bon, but didn`t care for it. I chose a small piece in my local Chinese buffet style restaurant just so I could say that I tried it. I liked a pink piece on the sushi salad bar there which I was told that it was ginger, and it was made into a pretty flower - that`s why I chose it.
I really love Chinese food though, our Chinese buffet is wonderful, but I haven`t been there for over a year though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Dreams just come to us. We are not responsible for them if they are weird. We shouldn't try to divine the future based on them, and usually they are just random thoughts that our mind is disposing of. But, I do know the deceased often come to reassure us through dreams. We see them again or hear their voice and it brings us peace. Anything that does that can't be bad, but we shouldn't try to force it to happen.


I've read the horoscope - but just for fun. I don't believe in it. I think there may be something to planets lining up and having an effect on people - because it affects the tides, and we are 98% water. BUT - I believe in God, and if the horoscope has some validity, it's God's doing. So for me, it all goes back to God and I see no conflict whatsoever between God and science. Just my opinion - but I AM an ancient.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you all for you good wishes and prayers. We're home. DH did fine, and I hope we'll both get a nap soon.

On the other hand, I am alone in the house with a recuperating husband. HEEEEEELPPPPP!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I tried it once bon, but didn`t care for it. I chose a small piece in my local Chinese buffet style restaurant just so I could say that I tried it. I liked a pink piece on the sushi salad bar there which I was told that it was ginger, and it was made into a pretty flower - that`s why I chose it.
> I really love Chinese food though, our Chinese buffet is wonderful, but I haven`t been there for over a year though.


I like Chinese food, too - but I don't like anything raw except fruits and vegetables.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well that answers my question. Come have spaghetti and meatballs with me.


I'll bring the garlic bread! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I tried it once bon, but didn`t care for it. I chose a small piece in my local Chinese buffet style restaurant just so I could say that I tried it. I liked a pink piece on the sushi salad bar there which I was told that it was ginger, and it was made into a pretty flower - that`s why I chose it.
> I really love Chinese food though, our Chinese buffet is wonderful, but I haven`t been there for over a year though.


Pink ginger, was that perhaps Wasabi Ginger? It's marinated. Very good. Yumm.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'll bring the garlic bread! :thumbup:


Perfect! Now if someone can make tiriamisu for dessert? What have I left out?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes mine is on blood thinners too. She fell a few years ago and hit her head. It looked like a murder had taken place. She had 26 stitches. Scared us all to death. They have to be careful they don't bleed to death taking it. Is she cold all the time too?


Both my MIL and DH are on blood thinners, cumadin. They have to watch what food they eat and be careful about getting cuts and bruises. Before any med. procedure, or surgery, they have to stop taking this med. few days prior. Coumadin, or Warfarin, it's what's inside rat poison, blood thinner.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Perfect! Now if someone can make tiriamisu for dessert? What have I left out?


I've made it before, can make it again.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is the link for the 2nd pattern, hope it opens ok this time
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-238452-98.html#4854088
> 
> Sorry, but I couldn't get a real pattern for the 1st one, only the chart. If you liked that 1 better you could do a test with 1 pattern repeat and your cotton to get the width of the 1 repeat then multiply to get the chains you need for about 21 inches around the head


The link under the photo of the crown will take you to the pattern.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you all for you good wishes and prayers. We're home. DH did fine, and I hope we'll both get a nap soon.
> 
> On the other hand, I am alone in the house with a recuperating husband. HEEEEEELPPPPP!!!


Is he very demanding? Mine just wants to be left alone when sick.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Both my MIL and DH are on blood thinners, cumadin. They have to watch what food they eat and be careful about getting cuts and bruises. Before any med. procedure, or surgery, they have to stop taking this med. few days prior. Coumadin, or Warfarin, it's what's inside rat poison, blood thinner.


Same here with my Dh. In fact, he had to stop the warfarin a few days before surgery and take two shots a day in the tummy from me (scary) of Lovenox. Now that it's over, we start shots again and in a couple of days he starts warfarin again - blood check on Monday. He's been taking it and getting his pro-time taken every month since 1975!

It's very precise science when it comes to blood thinners.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I've made it before, can make it again.


You are an angel sent from heaven! You've made it? Is it hard to make?

My EX-son-in-law (bless his heart :x ) once made me tiramisu - a whole cake - for my birthday. One of the best presents I've ever gotten. The kid can cook. I won't mention his shortcomings.

It would take too long. (Oh - somebody smack me!)

So - we now have a dessert!! Oh, ladies, this will be yummy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Is he very demanding? Mine just wants to be left alone when sick.


Actually, mine is the same way. He's a quiet guy, and this makes him quieter. But if he needs help with something, he gives constant micromanagement style directions. I don't take it well.

We've learned to live with two bosses in the house. He bosses me, and I ignore it. I boss him, and he ignores it. It works quite well. :roll:

Except for the bleeding ulcers. :wink:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'll bring the garlic bread! :thumbup:


How about wine - I'll bring that! Good to hear from you Jokim.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Perfect! Now if someone can make tiriamisu for dessert? What have I left out?


I'll do Tiramisu.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Red pepper! One night I made a chicken dish with Habeneros. Could not eat it. Took the sauce and put it out to get rodents away! Hot!!!


I put cayenne pepper in my bird feed to keep the rats and squirrels out of the feeders. Works too. Also works on Jojo. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Never could see what people liked about sushi.


 :x me either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Happy Anniversary! :thumbup: :-D
> You are one of the moral pillars on this thread, CB. Thank you for being here for us!


How sweet. Not me Jesus! Love y'all!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you all for you good wishes and prayers. We're home. DH did fine, and I hope we'll both get a nap soon.
> 
> On the other hand, I am alone in the house with a recuperating husband. HEEEEEELPPPPP!!!


Glad you made it home. We are here if you need us! Hope he got some pills!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Tell me when you are sick of the quiz sites. http://www.buzzfeed.com/louispeitzman/which-grease-pink-lady-are-you


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here with my Dh. In fact, he had to stop the warfarin a few days before surgery and take two shots a day in the tummy from me (scary) of Lovenox. Now that it's over, we start shots again and in a couple of days he starts warfarin again - blood check on Monday. He's been taking it and getting his pro-time taken every month since 1975!
> 
> It's very precise science when it comes to blood thinners.


Yes, it is. My DH just went to the VA today for his Coumadin check. He's ok.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are an angel sent from heaven! You've made it? Is it hard to make?
> 
> My EX-son-in-law (bless his heart :x ) once made me tiramisu - a whole cake - for my birthday. One of the best presents I've ever gotten. The kid can cook. I won't mention his shortcomings.
> 
> ...


Not hard to make. My DDIL has celiac so I make gluten free tiramisu. It's made w/mascarpone cheese (tastes like a blend of ricotta and cream cheese) just a touch of rum, eggs and lady fingers. W/choc curls on top.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> How about wine - I'll bring that! Good to hear from you Jokim.


We shall dine and have wine! Thank you, LL!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'll do Tiramisu.


But you're already bringing wine! Jokim is bringing Tiramisu. Do you want to bring it too? You can NEVER have too much, but that's a lot for you to do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I put cayenne pepper in my bird feed to keep the rats and squirrels out of the feeders. Works too. Also works on Jojo. :lol:


No kidding! I'll try it. My husband has a vendetta against the squirrels. He's finally gotten the bird feeder in just....the...right...spot and at just the right angle to foil the squirre.. But before that, we'd watch the squirrel steal the food. Every time we tried something, we'd watch him/her/it look at the feeder, look at the railing he was on, back and forth. I swore the little bugger had a tape measure in his brain. Then he'd jump, land on the bird feeder, and go to town. Not any more, little critter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Glad you made it home. We are here if you need us! Hope he got some pills!


That's the strange thing. Prostate surgery. No pills except tylenol, and he doesn't even need that!! No pain - I'm so happy and relieved!

I know you're here. This is the first thing I ran to when we got home! Thank you all for just being you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's hope for Spring.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=108743712641423


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Pink ginger, was that perhaps Wasabi Ginger? It's marinated. Very good. Yumm.


You are more knowledgeable than me in sushi and ginger Jokim. I wouldn`t know one piece of ginger to another. I only knew it was ginger because she overheard me tasting it and me saying the taste was familiar but I couldn`t recollect. it. As soon as the waitress said it was ginger I recognized it lol


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

As for me....I love sushi...not so much the kind with raw fish, but all the others...especially the California sushi with different veggies rolled inside...& also love soy sauce. In the 1940's in downtown Los Angeles my parents - for special occasions such as birthday - anniversary - went to the Golden Pagoda Chinese restaurant in China Town. My parents called soy sauce "bug juice" & wouldn't you know it, I've passed on bug juice to my DD & GKs. I lived in Monterey, California in 1956, dined often at Japanese restaurants & ate some mighty strange things...but loved it all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's the strange thing. Prostate surgery. No pills except tylenol, and he doesn't even need that!! No pain - I'm so happy and relieved!
> 
> I know you're here. This is the first thing I ran to when we got home! Thank you all for just being you.


Oh my. Hope the pain doesn't come alive tonight about midnight. My sister had 2 moles taken off today. The dr. didn't say a word about it hurting later. Must be something good they are using to deaden the pain during surgery now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

OH no!!!! Look what I found. Oink oink.http://www.buzzfeed.com/arielknutson/delicious-snacks-in-a-mug Solo #12 is for you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> OH no!!!! Look what I found. Oink oink.http://www.buzzfeed.com/arielknutson/delicious-snacks-in-a-mug Solo #12 is for you.


Where do you find them, CB?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tell me when you are sick of the quiz sites. http://www.buzzfeed.com/louispeitzman/which-grease-pink-lady-are-you


I'm Sandy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm Sandy.


Jan. Jan? Who was she? The only Jan I remember was on the Brady Bunch. Call me clueless. I should know - my daughters watched Grease every day after school for - years, according to their brother.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my. Hope the pain doesn't come alive tonight about midnight. My sister had 2 moles taken off today. The dr. didn't say a word about it hurting later. Must be something good they are using to deaden the pain during surgery now.


Oh, I hope not, too. I think the anesthesia has worn off. He's not loopy any more.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is the link for the 2nd pattern, hope it opens ok this time
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-238452-98.html#4854088
> 
> Sorry, but I couldn't get a real pattern for the 1st one, only the chart. If you liked that 1 better you could do a test with 1 pattern repeat and your cotton to get the width of the 1 repeat then multiply to get the chains you need for about 21 inches around the head


I'll try but not good at guessing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you all for you good wishes and prayers. We're home. DH did fine, and I hope we'll both get a nap soon.
> 
> On the other hand, I am alone in the house with a recuperating husband. HEEEEEELPPPPP!!!


So glad you're safely back at home and hope DH recovers quickly


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm Frenchy.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> As for me....I love sushi...not so much the kind with raw fish, but all the others...especially the California sushi with different veggies rolled inside...& also love soy sauce. In the 1940's in downtown Los Angeles my parents - for special occasions such as birthday - anniversary - went to the Golden Pagoda Chinese restaurant in China Town. My parents called soy sauce "bug juice" & wouldn't you know it, I've passed on bug juice to my DD & GKs. I lived in Monterey, California in 1956, dined often at Japanese restaurants & ate some mighty strange things...but loved it all.


Was posting but it disappeared. I love the California sushi roll with avocado, the hot green stuff & pickled ginger.

We ate Chinese today so I loaded up--yum!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, I hope not, too. I think the anesthesia has worn off. He's not loopy any more.


Hope he sleeps well tonight you too--sending prayers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You are an angel sent from heaven! You've made it? Is it hard to make?
> 
> My EX-son-in-law (bless his heart :x ) once made me tiramisu - a whole cake - for my birthday. One of the best presents I've ever gotten. The kid can cook. I won't mention his shortcomings.
> 
> ...


Bonnie should we have some special coffee to go with the tiramisu?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I put cayenne pepper in my bird feed to keep the rats and squirrels out of the feeders. Works too. Also works on Jojo. :lol:


So the birds don't mind the pepper?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tell me when you are sick of the quiz sites. http://www.buzzfeed.com/louispeitzman/which-grease-pink-lady-are-you


Sandy


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here's hope for Spring.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=108743712641423


Such a beautiful rosebud, looked like I could just reach out and touch it


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sandy


Me too! :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> OH no!!!! Look what I found. Oink oink.http://www.buzzfeed.com/arielknutson/delicious-snacks-in-a-mug Solo #12 is for you.


I'm amazed that someone created all these mug recipes,


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here's hope for Spring.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=108743712641423


I have many roses in my garden and never thought of photographing the bloom in timed frames. It does make you want to go out and work on the bushes! :lol: 
Right now they're under 18" of snow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm Sandy.


Me too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Jan. Jan? Who was she? The only Jan I remember was on the Brady Bunch. Call me clueless. I should know - my daughters watched Grease every day after school for - years, according to their brother.


I didn't know anyone but Sandy and that ugly one. lol My daughter loved Grease too. Had the poster's all on her walls. I don't know which one is Jan. Someone go watch it and find out. Not me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Where do you find them, CB?


I found those on KP. Most of the things I post are from Facebook and WCK I was amazed too. I copied the cheese cake one. That one may not be too destructive. ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So the birds don't mind the pepper?


I guess not. I learned this at a garden show that had the kids make bird feeders. They rolled a pine cone in peanut butter then rolled it in bird seed. I told them about the squirrels and they said to put cayenne in with the bird seed. I started doing that plus changed to wild birds seeds without sunflowers . I have also heard to just use safflower seeds because squirrels don't like them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I found those on KP. Most of the things I post are from Facebook and WCK I was amazed too. I copied the cheese cake one. That one may not be too destructive. ;-)


They are very interesting. Well suited to discussion. Thanks.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night Ladies. My hand hurts. Have to stop and get a good night's sleep. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night Ladies. My hand hurts. Have to stop and get a good night's sleep. :XD:


Night Jokim.Sweet dreams with no pain. XX


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

If you`re playing the lottery tonight.....good luck. Nearly 1/2 billion dollars in the Powerball.
Drawing is in a few minutes. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm Frenchy.


Ooh la la!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So glad you're safely back at home and hope DH recovers quickly


Thanks, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hope he sleeps well tonight you too--sending prayers.


Thanks, Jane.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie should we have some special coffee to go with the tiramisu?


Oh, that's beautiful! Are you going to bring that????


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Night Jokim.Sweet dreams with no pain. XX


Jokim, I hope a good night's sleep will help. Sweet dreams.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB - I love the quizzes. They're fun. And the rosebud video was just beautiful!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'll try but not good at guessing.


Here's another one that you might like Jane. This one includes the pattern


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/107593878572206667/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I found those on KP. Most of the things I post are from Facebook and WCK I was amazed too. I copied the cheese cake one. That one may not be too destructive. ;-)


I copied the banana bread, good way to use up an over ripe banana


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Good night Ladies. My hand hurts. Have to stop and get a good night's sleep. :XD:


Sorry about your hand Jokim; hope you slept well and feel better in the morning


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, that's beautiful! Are you going to bring that????


of course! I'll bring a whole collection


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's another one that you might like Jane. This one includes the pattern
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/107593878572206667/
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry about your hand Jokim; hope you slept well and feel better in the morning


Oh, dear. Your hand hurts. I feel for you!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Good night Ladies. My hand hurts. Have to stop and get a good night's sleep. :XD:


Hope your hand is better today. Isn't it amazing how we suffer for our yarn crafts? I was working yesterday on a whale baby quilt. I had to spread it on the floor to get the whale appliqué onto the quilt top. Otherwise, the fabric would have shifted. I am a little old to be kneeling for a long time. Boy was I glad to have that large piece sewn down. Now it is just smaller fish pieces to appliqué. I can put the top in an embroidery hoop and sit in my recliner to finish it. I have attached a picture of what I am working on.

Did you take some Aleve for your hand? That's what works for me. Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> of course! I'll bring a whole collection


You are an artiste!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> There are some gorgeous doily patterns in the above link. Thanks Kitty! :thumbup:


They are beautiful. My mother used to crochet like that - I've never tried it.

Has anyone ever been to the website Crochet with Raymond? It's closed now, but she used such luscious color combinations. She was on Ravelry for a while, but just gave it up. Raymond was her cat, and she lost him and I guess she was in mourning. It was a great website, but I never took the time to learn.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Hope your hand is better today. Isn't it amazing how we suffer for our yarn crafts? I was working yesterday on a whale baby quilt. I had to spread it on the floor to get the whale appliqué onto the quilt top. Otherwise, the fabric would have shifted. I am a little old to be kneeling for a long time. Boy was I glad to have that large piece sewn down. Now it is just smaller fish pieces to appliqué. I can put the top in an embroidery hoop and sit in my recliner to finish it. I have attached a picture of what I am working on.
> 
> Did you take some Aleve for your hand? That's what works for me. Let us know how you are doing.


What a beautiful quilt. I love the colors you chose. Vibrant!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tell me when you are sick of the quiz sites. http://www.buzzfeed.com/louispeitzman/which-grease-pink-lady-are-you


I haven't been able to do any of them as they won't let me even check boxes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Haven't read all but Bonn so glad hubby came through o.k.

Love quilt KC

Jokie give hand a break today

Food all about food too funny 

Crown Jayne you will make a good one I know.

Sleet this morning then rain then snow then high wind warnings from 20 to 50 miles an hour . Then Temps dropping again same old weather pattern.

In 40's yesterday just lovely sunshine you know that yellow thing in sky.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ooh la la!


I know, I know, I must have hidden talents!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Hope your hand is better today. Isn't it amazing how we suffer for our yarn crafts? I was working yesterday on a whale baby quilt. I had to spread it on the floor to get the whale appliqué onto the quilt top. Otherwise, the fabric would have shifted. I am a little old to be kneeling for a long time. Boy was I glad to have that large piece sewn down. Now it is just smaller fish pieces to appliqué. I can put the top in an embroidery hoop and sit in my recliner to finish it. I have attached a picture of what I am working on.
> 
> Did you take some Aleve for your hand? That's what works for me. Let us know how you are doing.


Oh, sooooo cute! Is it all appliqués?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night Ladies. My hand hurts. Have to stop and get a good night's sleep. :XD:


Sleep well, dear friend. Nighty, night!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, dear. Your hand hurts. I feel for you!


Thanks, LL. It's getting better by the day. Should be fine in a week or so.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Hope your hand is better today. Isn't it amazing how we suffer for our yarn crafts? I was working yesterday on a whale baby quilt. I had to spread it on the floor to get the whale appliqué onto the quilt top. Otherwise, the fabric would have shifted. I am a little old to be kneeling for a long time. Boy was I glad to have that large piece sewn down. Now it is just smaller fish pieces to appliqué. I can put the top in an embroidery hoop and sit in my recliner to finish it. I have attached a picture of what I am working on.
> 
> Did you take some Aleve for your hand? That's what works for me. Let us know how you are doing.


Thank you for your kind thoughts and well wishes. My hand is getting better. Dr. prescribed acetaminophen w/codeine, which I only take 1 of and only at night.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Hope your hand is better today. Isn't it amazing how we suffer for our yarn crafts? I was working yesterday on a whale baby quilt. I had to spread it on the floor to get the whale appliqué onto the quilt top. Otherwise, the fabric would have shifted. I am a little old to be kneeling for a long time. Boy was I glad to have that large piece sewn down. Now it is just smaller fish pieces to appliqué. I can put the top in an embroidery hoop and sit in my recliner to finish it. I have attached a picture of what I am working on.
> 
> Did you take some Aleve for your hand? That's what works for me. Let us know how you are doing.


Beautiful quilt, KC. The baby, for whom it's intended, will love it!
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

What a gorgeous quilt that is Knitty....the colours are exquisite. They compliment each other beautifully.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim... my love and prayers to you that your hand gets better ASAP. 
&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I am not surprised my state ranks last in a survey done of the happiest and well being states.
Lousy governor, lousy senators, the coal industry almost non existent thanks to you know who.
http://www.nationaljournal.com/domesticpolicy/west-virginia-ranks-last-for-well-being-again-20140220


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Jokim... my love and prayers to you that your hand gets better ASAP.
> ♥♥


Thank you Wendy. With all your prayers and wishes it is improving quickly. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I am not surprised my state ranks last in a survey done of the happiest and well being states.
> Lousy governor, lousy senators, the coal industry almost non existent thanks to you know who.
> http://www.nationaljournal.com/domesticpolicy/west-virginia-ranks-last-for-well-being-again-20140220


When he was first elected, I had high hopes for Sen. Munchin, but now, he's no diff. from the rest of the 'ruling elite'.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> There are some gorgeous doily patterns in the above link. Thanks Kitty! :thumbup:


Are you working on a doily Jokim? I've used different thread weights to make snowflakes, angels, bells etc as Christmas ornaments but have never made a doily. Before we started school, Mom used to earn some extra money making beautiful doiles with matching arm and back rests for sofas and chairs. They had a lot of ruffles and rosettes and other flowers, starching them probably took as long as crocheting them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Hope your hand is better today. Isn't it amazing how we suffer for our yarn crafts? I was working yesterday on a whale baby quilt. I had to spread it on the floor to get the whale appliqué onto the quilt top. Otherwise, the fabric would have shifted. I am a little old to be kneeling for a long time. Boy was I glad to have that large piece sewn down. Now it is just smaller fish pieces to appliqué. I can put the top in an embroidery hoop and sit in my recliner to finish it. I have attached a picture of what I am working on.
> 
> Did you take some Aleve for your hand? That's what works for me. Let us know how you are doing.


Your quilt is gorgeous KC! I love the blue you're using for the whale. Hope your back is feeling better today


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you working on a doily Jokim? I've used different thread weights to make snowflakes, angels, bells etc as Christmas ornaments but have never made a doily. Before we started school, Mom used to earn some extra money making beautiful doiles with matching arm and back rests for sofas and chairs. They had a lot of ruffles and rosettes and other flowers, starching them probably took as long as crocheting them.


Not now, I'm not working on doilies, but I have in the past and plan to in the future. Love doilies (symmetry). Someday I will take photos of my doilies, partial inventory,because I've given away so many, and post them. I like using fine thread. Even used sewing thread in one doily. I think I have inherited the love for them from my mom and aunts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> They are beautiful. My mother used to crochet like that - I've never tried it.
> 
> Has anyone ever been to the website Crochet with Raymond? It's closed now, but she used such luscious color combinations. She was on Ravelry for a while, but just gave it up. Raymond was her cat, and she lost him and I guess she was in mourning. It was a great website, but I never took the time to learn.


I never came across that site. The internet is wonderful, but its almost scary how much time it can eat up. I'm spending so much more time browsing and following links and I'll never have the time to make even half of what I've downloaded or bookmarked


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I never came across that site. The internet is wonderful, but its almost scary how much time it can eat up. I'm spending so much more time browsing and following links and I'll never have the time to make even half of what I've downloaded or bookmarked


 :thumbup: Know what you mean! :XD: ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I haven't been able to do any of them as they won't let me even check boxes.


Which browser do you use Yarnie - that could make a difference


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Haven't read all but Bonn so glad hubby came through o.k.
> 
> Love quilt KC
> 
> ...


How was your visit with your dad Yarnie? Did you fix the problem with skyping?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> When he was first elected, I had high hopes for Sen. Munchin, but now, he's no diff. from the rest of the 'ruling elite'.


Manchin wasn`t a bad Governor, but as a senator he is the absolute pits. When he was running for senator he promised that he would vote no for o-care. The turncoat only voted no when there were enough votes cast where he didn`t have to vote yes. He`s only out for himself....a typical Dem.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Not now, I'm not working on doilies, but I have in the past and plan to in the future. Love doilies (symmetry). Someday I will take photos of my doilies, partial inventory,because I've given away so many, and post them. I like using fine thread. Even used sewing thread in one doily. I think I have inherited the love for them from my mom and aunts.


Would love to see your doilies Jokim. I had some beautiful little balls of varigated DMC#50 threads that I used to put a border on a couple of hankies and to put a border on a set of linen placemats. DMC doesn't even make the finer coloured threads anymore. Other than that, I've usually used #10 and once in a while #20.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Manchin wasn`t a bad Governor, but as a senator he is the absolute pits. When he was running for senator he promised that he would vote no for o-care. The turncoat only voted no when there were enough votes cast where he didn`t have to vote yes. He`s only out for himself....a typical Dem.


Exactly! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to see your doilies Jokim. I had some beautiful little balls of varigated DMC#50 threads that I used to put a border on a couple of hankies and to put a border on a set of linen placemats. DMC doesn't even make the finer coloured threads anymore. Other than that, I've usually used #10 and once in a while #20.


In third grade, my homeroom teacher was a very motherly lady, an artist, who taught us how to edge hankies. That was my first intro to doilies. The rest is history. I have hundreds of balls of thread from #90 to #3. I even have something called 'Gemini', which I can't find in stores anymore. It was two tone, two diff. colored threads twined into one thread. Lovely effect when making pretty potholders. My gr.aunt had a book of knit and crochet stitches, from Germany, that she used to teach me. Have no idea what happened to this book. Would love to have it today. I love Magic and Decorative Crochet magazines.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> of course! I'll bring a whole collection


Oh boy ! A tasting party. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Hope your hand is better today. Isn't it amazing how we suffer for our yarn crafts? I was working yesterday on a whale baby quilt. I had to spread it on the floor to get the whale appliqué onto the quilt top. Otherwise, the fabric would have shifted. I am a little old to be kneeling for a long time. Boy was I glad to have that large piece sewn down. Now it is just smaller fish pieces to appliqué. I can put the top in an embroidery hoop and sit in my recliner to finish it. I have attached a picture of what I am working on.
> 
> Did you take some Aleve for your hand? That's what works for me. Let us know how you are doing.


Love the quilt. So bright and cheery. New gs will love looking at it. Great! 
Know what you mean about getting on the floor. :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you working on a doily Jokim? I've used different thread weights to make snowflakes, angels, bells etc as Christmas ornaments but have never made a doily. Before we started school, Mom used to earn some extra money making beautiful doiles with matching arm and back rests for sofas and chairs. They had a lot of ruffles and rosettes and other flowers, starching them probably took as long as crocheting them.


Do you have any of them? My grandmother used to tat and crochet doilies but I don't have any of them. I remember watching her . Always had one or the other working on them. My aunt that is now dead had put one of her doilies in a shadow box. My other aunt has it. She will probably give it to one of her gd's when she dies. It is a pineapple style. I need to make a pic of it so I can at least have a pic.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you have any of them? My grandmother used to tat and crochet doilies but I don't have any of them. I remember watching her . Always had one or the other working on them. My aunt that is now dead had put one of her doilies in a shadow box. My other aunt has it. She will probably give it to one of her gd's when she dies. It is a pineapple style. I need to make a pic of it so I can at least have a pic.


Yes I have many of them. I thought of putting them in frames. Perhaps I will. So many things to make for my GDs that I've had to put the doily crochet aside for a while.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/KimsKrazyness/photos/a.420586628034869.96981.420580514702147/608624559231074/?type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes I have many of them. I thought of putting them in frames. Perhaps I will. So many things to make for my GDs that I've had to put the doily crochet aside for a while.


When you get better take a pic so we can see your work.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tell me when you are sick of the quiz sites. http://www.buzzfeed.com/louispeitzman/which-grease-pink-lady-are-you


I'm Jan


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> OH no!!!! Look what I found. Oink oink.http://www.buzzfeed.com/arielknutson/delicious-snacks-in-a-mug Solo #12 is for you.


Thanks CB. I also liked the smore's in a cup and the cinnamon roll in a mug. I printed them all out.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks CB. I also liked the smore's in a cup and the cinnamon roll in a mug. I printed them all out.


I want to eat all of them!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Jan. Jan? Who was she? The only Jan I remember was on the Brady Bunch. Call me clueless. I should know - my daughters watched Grease every day after school for - years, according to their brother.


I'm Jan too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/KimsKrazyness/photos/a.420586628034869.96981.420580514702147/608624559231074/?type=1&theater


Cute and very clever.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, sooooo cute! Is it all appliqués?


It is appliqués which I am working on now. Then I will put it together with the same material on the back as the base fabric on the front and put batting between. I will quilt it all over in a wavelike pattern.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When you get better take a pic so we can see your work.


Certainly will. :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I want to eat all of them!


I found myself drooling looking at the pictures.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Haven't read all but Bonn so glad hubby came through o.k.
> 
> Love quilt KC
> 
> ...


20 - 50 mph winds - that's wild.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I am not surprised my state ranks last in a survey done of the happiest and well being states.
> Lousy governor, lousy senators, the coal industry almost non existent thanks to you know who.
> http://www.nationaljournal.com/domesticpolicy/west-virginia-ranks-last-for-well-being-again-20140220


I just hate what you-know-who is doing to the coal industry. My grandfather worked in the Pennsylvania coal mines.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you working on a doily Jokim? I've used different thread weights to make snowflakes, angels, bells etc as Christmas ornaments but have never made a doily. Before we started school, Mom used to earn some extra money making beautiful doiles with matching arm and back rests for sofas and chairs. They had a lot of ruffles and rosettes and other flowers, starching them probably took as long as crocheting them.


I'll bet they were beautiful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Not now, I'm not working on doilies, but I have in the past and plan to in the future. Love doilies (symmetry). Someday I will take photos of my doilies, partial inventory,because I've given away so many, and post them. I like using fine thread. Even used sewing thread in one doily. I think I have inherited the love for them from my mom and aunts.


Is it very different from crocheting with yarn? I mean the feel of it as you work. The thread is so fine.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I never came across that site. The internet is wonderful, but its almost scary how much time it can eat up. I'm spending so much more time browsing and following links and I'll never have the time to make even half of what I've downloaded or bookmarked


Same here. I think I have a "problem." I love to search. Any question that comes up sends me to the computer. I also spend LOTS of time here on KP - and I consider that very worthwhile. And I like games, I'll admit it. I tell myself it's for my brain, but really it's just kind of wasting time. Except that it's fun.

"These things are fun, and fun is good." Dr. Seuss


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes I have many of them. I thought of putting them in frames. Perhaps I will. So many things to make for my GDs that I've had to put the doily crochet aside for a while.


I think framing them is a good way to show off the beauty of the doilies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/KimsKrazyness/photos/a.420586628034869.96981.420580514702147/608624559231074/?type=1&theater


They are so cute. For Easter - or for someone who just got a driver's license or learner's permit!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm Jan


Me, too - we must have a lot in common!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It is appliqués which I am working on now. Then I will put it together with the same material on the back as the base fabric on the front and put batting between. I will quilt it all over in a wavelike pattern.


Sounds just perfect!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I had an interesting experience yesterday - and most of you have also had this happen, I think.

A woman was leading me back to see my DH after surgery, and she said, "Oh - you're knitting! What are you making."


I said, "A washcloth," feeling a little embarrassed at my small project. And then she turned it all around by saying, "I do that! What pattern are you using?"

Gee - I felt so embraced. We talked about how we love all the different colors of cotton. It was really nice. We only talked for a minute because the walk was short, but it was fun to connect with another washcloth knitter!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> 20 - 50 mph winds - that's wild.


That's what we're expecting tonight. Right now it's sleeting, rain later, possible flooding.... deja vu.. :?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I always find that knitting in public opens a conversation. When I was waiting with my DIL before surgery, the nurse told another nurse who knits, then she came in the room and talked about knitting. She then told me about her favorite yarn store and how to find it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Is it very different from crocheting with yarn? I mean the feel of it as you work. The thread is so fine.


The thread, mostly cotton, doesn't 'give', so you have to get used to it. Just like knitting with cotton. In the summer I crochet doilies because it doesn't warm you up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I always find that knitting in public opens a conversation. When I was waiting with my DIL before surgery, the nurse told another nurse who knits, then she came in the room and talked about knitting. She then told me about her favorite yarn store and how to find it. We were in another town 50 miles from home.


So nice - especially when you're in the hospital, waiting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The thread, mostly cotton, doesn't 'give', so you have to get used to it. Just like knitting with cotton. In the summer I crochet doilies because it doesn't warm you up.


I noticed that about cotton. Started a blanket the other day, and it "gave" so nicely. But I do LOVE those cottons!

That's a great idea for a summer project. I could learn to make lace doilies!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I had an interesting experience yesterday - and most of you have also had this happen, I think.
> 
> A woman was leading me back to see my DH after surgery, and she said, "Oh - you're knitting! What are you making."
> 
> ...


It`s wonderful when we meet kindred spirits isn`t it bon. I don`t know anyone around here who knits. None of my friends and relatives knit either - but they love receiving my finished projects as gifts.
Bill next door who I made a hat for in camaflague yarn for Christmas still wears his hat and he says it`s the most comfortable hat he`s ever worn. He also loved the afghan I made him. I`m making him another one for Christmas but much bigger this time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1773932781218&set=vb.1026254545&type=2&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK Dad had a great day with visit from us.

In the 40's all day and went out to eat and his favorite manager was working. She has always been so kind to him since he moved back to this state. she always gives him a hug and sits if she is not busy and talks to him. Always hugs him good bye. She gave me her teleplhone number as I told her what is happening to Dad and he may not be here much longer with what disease he has. She wants to know when he passes.

Then we took him to get new phone and that made him happy then we had to go get him extra large size york pepermint patties his favorite. Yes gave him candy and he will eat them, but he has lost his ability to taste things so peppermint patties are important. He was very tired when we took him back to home. 
We had a nice talk and he gave me all the ancestry papers I had made for him as he said he doesn't read them any more. Made me feel bad, as he was always so excited when I found new things and people in our family line. Oh well life goes on.
Left there late and didn't get home till late. We were both tired too. long day but good day he was happy when I left and I was relieve and happy I could see him and spend time with him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> In third grade, my homeroom teacher was a very motherly lady, an artist, who taught us how to edge hankies. That was my first intro to doilies. The rest is history. I have hundreds of balls of thread from #90 to #3. I even have something called 'Gemini', which I can't find in stores anymore. It was two tone, two diff. colored threads twined into one thread. Lovely effect when making pretty potholders. My gr.aunt had a book of knit and crochet stitches, from Germany, that she used to teach me. Have no idea what happened to this book. Would love to have it today. I love Magic and Decorative Crochet magazines.


I still have a couple of older Magic Crochet magazines and several years worth of older Crochet Home and Hooked on Crochet magazines. I did a lot of baby blankets using those patterns - quite a few of them had animals and/or flowers in the pattern


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you have any of them? My grandmother used to tat and crochet doilies but I don't have any of them. I remember watching her . Always had one or the other working on them. My aunt that is now dead had put one of her doilies in a shadow box. My other aunt has it. She will probably give it to one of her gd's when she dies. It is a pineapple style. I need to make a pic of it so I can at least have a pic.


No I don't have any of them but some of them are in the family pictures I brought back from Edmonton last year. I'm not positive, but I think after many years of washing and re-starching them, they started to tear because they got too brittle.

Hope you can get a pic of your grandmothers


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s wonderful when we meet kindred spirits isn`t it bon. I don`t know anyone around here who knits. None of my friends and relatives knit either - but they love receiving my finished projects as gifts.
> Bill next door who I made a hat for in camaflague yarn for Christmas still wears his hat and he says it`s the most comfortable hat he`s ever worn. He also loved the afghan I made him. I`m making him another one for Christmas but much bigger this time.


Isn't he lucky to have you for a neighbor! It is fun to find people you can connect with. My co-MIL (my daughter's MIL) knits, too. She's far more advanced than I am, and she just learned to spin. I enjoy watching her knit and hearing what she's up to.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/KimsKrazyness/photos/a.420586628034869.96981.420580514702147/608624559231074/?type=1&theater


those are so cute.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lol http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1773932781218&set=vb.1026254545&type=2&theater


So funny! Putting his head in was one thing - but then he smoothed it down with his paw!!!

The ones that crack me up the most are two that show a cat just standing, looking around, and suddenly jumping up to stand on his hind legs and jump across the room! I never saw a cat do that before. It's hilarious! There were two videos like that.

If I can find them, I'll send the link. :lol: :lol:

Here's one:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I had an interesting experience yesterday - and most of you have also had this happen, I think.
> 
> A woman was leading me back to see my DH after surgery, and she said, "Oh - you're knitting! What are you making."
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Such an easy way to start a conversation isn't it? We all seem to be interested in what others are working on and she probably felt just as pleased as you did


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It`s wonderful when we meet kindred spirits isn`t it bon. I don`t know anyone around here who knits. None of my friends and relatives knit either - but they love receiving my finished projects as gifts.
> Bill next door who I made a hat for in camaflague yarn for Christmas still wears his hat and he says it`s the most comfortable hat he`s ever worn. He also loved the afghan I made him. I`m making him another one for Christmas but much bigger this time.


It's wonderful that your family and friends love your gifts so much. Maybe someday one of them will ask you to teach them to knit or crochet and you can share your talents with them


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lol http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1773932781218&set=vb.1026254545&type=2&theater


Thanks CB - that cat has real fashion sense; had to share that link


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK Dad had a great day with visit from us.
> 
> In the 40's all day and went out to eat and his favorite manager was working. She has always been so kind to him since he moved back to this state. she always gives him a hug and sits if she is not busy and talks to him. Always hugs him good bye. She gave me her teleplhone number as I told her what is happening to Dad and he may not be here much longer with what disease he has. She wants to know when he passes.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a real bitter/sweet day Yarnie but I'm so glad you were able to get up there to spend the day with him. And now that he's got a phone again you can talk more often. He would probably still like to hear about your new family discoveries but maybe just too much for him to read them.

I'm hoping to get more family history from my parents when I go back to Edmonton in early April. Dad likes to talk about the past, Mom not so much so it's harder to get info from her. I've been more interested in our family history as I got older. Sounds like you've got a lot of your family history together and in the future I'm sure your sons and grands will be very happy that you've put the family story together


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So funny! Putting his head in was one thing - but then he smoothed it down with his paw!!!
> 
> The ones that crack me up the most are two that show a cat just standing, looking around, and suddenly jumping up to stand on his hind legs and jump across the room! I never saw a cat do that before. It's hilarious! There were two videos like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I noticed that about cotton. Started a blanket the other day, and it "gave" so nicely. But I do LOVE those cottons!
> 
> That's a great idea for a summer project. I could learn to make lace doilies!


There are knit doily patterns. I don't like to knit them tho. Tried but ripped them out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So funny! Putting his head in was one thing - but then he smoothed it down with his paw!!!
> 
> The ones that crack me up the most are two that show a cat just standing, looking around, and suddenly jumping up to stand on his hind legs and jump across the room! I never saw a cat do that before. It's hilarious! There were two videos like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yarnie, I missed the post about your visit to your Dad. I'm so glad you had such a nice time - and gave the info to his friend. Isn't she sweet. I'll bet that means a lot to him.

My dad was in the hospital after suffering a heart attack (he survived and lived beyond that), and he was so surprised - said the nurses gave him a goodnight kiss on his cheek. Isn't that sweet?

I didn't realize your Dad was so sick. I'm glad you could be with him and will be able to keep in closer touch. Is it a long trip for you? It's hard to be far away.

I'm glad you could go. Thanks for sharing. He has a very loving daughter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did y'all see this?*Download for FREE* Feb 20th and Feb 21st
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/no-sew-basketweave-loafers They are so cute .


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll bring the sushi. No one ;likes it so I'll just have to eat it all myself especially uni and octopus. Will also bring some fish roe, pickled ginger and wasabi. Ginger is made with rice wine vinegar, sugar and red food coloring. Wasabi could be called a Japanese horseradish and is very good if freshly ground.


Lukelucy said:


> I'll do Tiramisu.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Do you soak your lady fingers in coffee? I also have a recipe for strawberry tiramisu.



Jokim said:


> Not hard to make. My DDIL has celiac so I make gluten free tiramisu. It's made w/mascarpone cheese (tastes like a blend of ricotta and cream cheese) just a touch of rum, eggs and lady fingers. W/choc curls on top.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

OHHH. Does that look inviting. Kitty it's unfair of you to post such tempting delits. Don't you love to watch those baristas with their designs. Almost took a class in it but schedule didn't work out. Maybe now's the time.



west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie should we have some special coffee to go with the tiramisu?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did y'all see this?*Download for FREE* Feb 20th and Feb 21st
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/no-sew-basketweave-loafers They are so cute .


Thanks CB, they're really cute. The little tennis shoes were too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> OHHH. Does that look inviting. Kitty it's unfair of you to post such tempting delits. Don't you love to watch those baristas with their designs. Almost took a class in it but schedule didn't work out. Maybe now's the time.


They're so pretty it's almost a shame to drink them. I think they're so talented to be able to make those designs - I'd have a hard time making it look that good on paper, never mind coffee

Are you all refreshed after your retreat?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

How true that is......recipes, knitting patterns, books, plants, writing, etc.. I figured out I'll need 50 lifetimes. I don't know how anyone works and does the internet. Where do you find the time?



west coast kitty said:


> I never came across that site. The internet is wonderful, but its almost scary how much time it can eat up. I'm spending so much more time browsing and following links and I'll never have the time to make even half of what I've downloaded or bookmarked


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Tomorrow I begin my preparation for the meditation retreat which begins next week. It had been postponed because of the weather especially snow. So I'll be AWOL for a week no internet, talking, reading, writing. Just sitting and walking meditation, eating, cleaning up, making bed and chanting.

And tomorrow I am going to be doing some preliminary garden work.......putting down organic materials. Dried banana peels for the roses, coffee grounds for the azaleas, rhododendrons, gardenia and egg shells for the veg garden and containers esp tomato plants. I like to put them down on top of the snow because they will be taken into the soil as the snow melts.

Signing off for now. Enjoy your fellowship and I'll check in when I return.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

The retreat was postponed until next week because of the weather. Too much snow. They couldn't have the roads cleared for cars to get there. It's in the mountains and the roads to the dorm are unpaved. I think the weather is going to be kind to us next week.



west coast kitty said:


> They're so pretty it's almost a shame to drink them. I think they're so talented to be able to make those designs - I'd have a hard time making it look that good on paper, never mind coffee
> 
> Are you all refreshed after your retreat?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Tomorrow I begin my preparation for the meditation retreat which begins next week. It had been postponed because of the weather especially snow. So I'll be AWOL for a week no internet, talking, reading, writing. Just sitting and walking meditation, eating, cleaning up, making bed and chanting.
> 
> And tomorrow I am going to be doing some preliminary garden work.......putting down organic materials. Dried banana peels for the roses, coffee grounds for the azaleas, rhododendrons, gardenia and egg shells for the veg garden and containers esp tomato plants. I like to put them down on top of the snow because they will be taken into the soil as the snow melts.
> 
> Signing off for now. Enjoy your fellowship and I'll check in when I return.


Enjoy your retreat. Hope you get what you need while you are there. XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> The retreat was postponed until next week because of the weather. Too much snow. They couldn't have the roads cleared for cars to get there. It's in the mountains and the roads to the dorm are unpaved. I think the weather is going to be kind to us next week.


I hope the peace and contemplation rejuvenates your body and soul. Look forward to hearing from you in a week.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Enjoy your retreat. Hope you get what you need while you are there. XX


You're up late CB. Is everything good with you?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This is for you Yarnie - a soft kitty for a very special lady


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> There are knit doily patterns. I don't like to knit them tho. Tried but ripped them out.


Now that you mention the knitted ones, I remember that my mother crocheted them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> How true that is......recipes, knitting patterns, books, plants, writing, etc.. I figured out I'll need 50 lifetimes. I don't know how anyone works and does the internet. Where do you find the time?


Same here. It always looks so good!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Tomorrow I begin my preparation for the meditation retreat which begins next week. It had been postponed because of the weather especially snow. So I'll be AWOL for a week no internet, talking, reading, writing. Just sitting and walking meditation, eating, cleaning up, making bed and chanting.
> 
> And tomorrow I am going to be doing some preliminary garden work.......putting down organic materials. Dried banana peels for the roses, coffee grounds for the azaleas, rhododendrons, gardenia and egg shells for the veg garden and containers esp tomato plants. I like to put them down on top of the snow because they will be taken into the soil as the snow melts.
> 
> Signing off for now. Enjoy your fellowship and I'll check in when I return.


Looking forward to your return, RU.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on facebook today.


 :lol: :thumbup: Maybe I should hide it all in the walls...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I had a lot of fun. Traveling back was terrible. Delays. Got to my hotel at about 1:30 in the morning. Plus, on the way home some guy ran into my car. Thank God I was at a dead stop. He was looking the other way. Must call the insurance company today. Travelling is so difficult this time of year!
> 
> But, being there was great. Thanks for asking!


Glad you had fun and enjoyed your trip. I'm glad you are safely home and visiting with us again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Glad you had fun and enjoyed your trip. I'm glad you are safely home and visiting with us again.


Thank you KPG. Good to be home! Husband missed me!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> What creativity! I also have a granddaughter who likes to write.


Hmm . I wonder where she got that from? :-D

If GD learns to write as you do, she'll be great!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But we can still have fun! Right Yarnie? I asked Gerslay to come to the next slumber party. Gali can practice on the truffles then bring us some if she has any chocolate chips left.


Great! I like Gerslay. She made me one fantastic gown. She's a keeper.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I had a good one once dreamed i was mad at my hubby. and punch him.
> Well he woke me up and ask me why I punched him in the eye. I did what I was dreaming and his eye was black and blue for a week. He wore sun glasses for a week did not want to tell those he work with how he got a black eye. :shock:


Oh, no!!!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to go take my mother to the eye dr for surgery. Prayers please.
> We are having a tent revival on War on Women go take my place. Love y'all!


Ah, I missed it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good story.http://www.uptv.com/blog/watch-powerful-words-and-strong-faith-saves-life-92-year-old-pauline-jacobi


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I must confess, when I first saw KPG's new avatar, at first glance, I thought it was the back of a Barbie doll, but then I saw the hair. It looked familiar. Looking closer, I realized it was KPG. Beautiful photo, indeed!


Hi Jokim! Me, Barbie, no way! I'm not even a blond. 

Gerslay made me a beautiful gown so I could go the the theater on opening night and watch Vocal J. Blighter perform. I thought the new avatar made my hair look fat but the gown is slimming.

However, VJB never made good on sending us tickets.

Don't think we missed much, but still have the gorgeous gown by Gerslay and the hair.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Do you soak your lady fingers in coffee? I also have a recipe for strawberry tiramisu.


Either coffee or rum. DH doesn't like coffee flav. or rum, so I go lightly w/either. Strawberry tiramisu? Interesting......


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I had the same thought. I wish I looked so good from the rear.


 :XD: You can and will with Photoshop which costs about $680 or so for the complete program. :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> No, it just made me mad. Filed the claim today. Had to call his insurance company. He is 86 years old. What a pain.


Oh, no, LL. Not a very welcome homecoming. I'm sorry to hear this but glad you are OK. I hope you can heal better than your car from your injury.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hmm . I wonder where she got that from? :-D
> 
> If GD learns to write as you do, she'll be great!


You give me too much credit, but thank you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ah, I missed it!


I hope her surgery goes well. Prayers for her. They can do wonderful things now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends. I have been renamed Empress of Nasty. But I thought I was the Queen of the Bananaheads. So I guess I have a queendom and an empire. But my first action of being an empress is to rename myself. Empress of Knitting? Empress of All Things Fiber? So many choices


Hi ya! Empress of Us and Them?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no, LL. Not a very welcome homecoming. I'm sorry to hear this but glad you are OK. I hope you can heal better than your car from your injury.


Thank you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> When I was in Bolivia & Peru I wrote letters regarding my adventures back to my co-workers in my office in Los Angeles. How I wish I had those letters now. The GKs would love 'em.
> 
> My DH & I've been to New Zealand once --- & Australia twice. During our last trip we drove completely around OZ - over 10,000 kms. I drove every mile in our rental car. The DH sat & took notes & upon our return to the U.S. we jointly wrote a book & had it published. If I do say so myself --- & I do say so myself, it's VERY interesting. We have friends in OZ of whom we've given copies of the book to - they were born, raised & have lived their entire lives in OZ & they ell us there's so much info, history, etc, in our book that they had no knowledge of.
> Both my DH & I put a lot of blood, sweat & tears into writing & publishing our book. Probably 1 of the best & most lasting things we've ever done.
> Georgiegirl


Please tell me the title of your book?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, LTL, you are still our Queen of the Bananaheads. Don't pay any attention to those Lefties as they are jealous of you.
> 
> Just remember to pull up the drawbridge & I'll bring a truck load of alligators from Florida that will be very hungry after ridding on the back of our truck over a thousand miles without food.
> 
> Hang in there as help is on the way!


Too funny, Jane; you are our protector!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> There are knit doily patterns. I don't like to knit them tho. Tried but ripped them out.


Also do not like to knit with crochet thread. With thread, crocheting is the preferred craft, or tatting (I do not tat).


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Tomorrow I begin my preparation for the meditation retreat which begins next week. It had been postponed because of the weather especially snow. So I'll be AWOL for a week no internet, talking, reading, writing. Just sitting and walking meditation, eating, cleaning up, making bed and chanting.
> 
> And tomorrow I am going to be doing some preliminary garden work.......putting down organic materials. Dried banana peels for the roses, coffee grounds for the azaleas, rhododendrons, gardenia and egg shells for the veg garden and containers esp tomato plants. I like to put them down on top of the snow because they will be taken into the soil as the snow melts.
> 
> Signing off for now. Enjoy your fellowship and I'll check in when I return.


Hope you make a good retreat, RU. I've been on a few and they are soul cleansing and life-renewing. God Bless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Never get tired of hearing this.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_psFfD9Ib4


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Also do not like to knit with crochet thread. With thread, crocheting is the preferred craft, or tatting (I do not tat).


It was a fingerling yarn . There are some pretty ones on KP that some have made if you want to look for them.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1568-1.html


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on facebook today.


The saying on the poster is so true in my case. The walls of my 'yarn cave' are lined with boxes full of yarn!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Love certain aspects of science: geology, topography, climate, chemistry, etc.. (earth science?) not so much electronics and the like, though.


Here's a quote my DH likes:

_We live in a society exquisitely dependent on science and technology, in which hardly anyone knows anything about science and technology."_

-- Carl Sagan,
American astronomer


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's a quote my DH likes:
> 
> _We live in a society exquisitely dependent on science and technology, in which hardly anyone knows anything about science and technology."_
> 
> ...


That's a good one!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope no one gets mad at me but it was in the 70's today. Don't scream at me. It was humid too. Probably have tornado weather when the cold air comes back. Oh yeah sunny too. :O


Mad? We're not mad at you, we are all moving in with you. Just don't get mad at us!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Mad? We're not mad at you, we are all moving in with you. Just don't get mad at us!


Yup, we're moving in!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> When you pray for and care about others, you have a tendency to be more sensitive to their feelings. You are a very caring person, CB. IMHO :-D


I'll second that. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll second that. :thumbup:


Yup, I'll third that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee I am really sorry you have nothing to do today but whine wine and whining. may have to do that here too. :roll:
> Nothing like a good whine to make you feel better.


Funny thing is, I don't really care for wine. I prefer the liqueurs or the stronger drinks.

I cook with wine; makes an awesome pot roast!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Happy that they found out what was going on WCK.
> 
> Glad too CB to hear about your mom's eye was taken care of and all went well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi ya! Empress of Us and Them?


That's quite the queenundrum!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I think I have caught up now.
> 
> Good news for me today. Weather wonderful here,and guess what will be able to get to see Dad tomorrow. No snow sleet rain until Thursday. Nice tomorrow. am so glad as have not seen him since before Thanksgiving. With the weather doing it's thing . Plus his phone was not working we couldn't skype because something wrong there, and all was left was email and he does not check it every day. So called assisted living and he has no Dr.s appointments tomorrow and will be able to take him to lunch and pick up things he may need, and get him a new phone.
> Have to go in a bit to James' home made Chocolate factory and get him some fairy food, nugets, chocolate covered cherries. I love James his chocolates are so yummy and you can watch him through window making candies.


I'm still trying to catch up - what a bunch of talkers you Bananaheads are!

I'm so happy you'll be able to see your Dad, Yarnie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you had a good lunch Jane. Did you eat outside in that nice warm FL sunshine?
> 
> We will have to come up with another crown for our Empress. The one I posted was knit by a Dutch woman who sells them as wedding crowns - that really surprised me. They are made out of straw or metallic yarn and sell for 109.
> 
> I went looking for crochet crowns and found 2 that you might like. I uses symbols that are included with the pic and the other is a download from Red Heart. Let me know if you have a problem with them and I can try to send them to you.


So beautiful! I don't know how to really crochet or follow a C pattern; but this crown is definitely gorgeous for our Queen.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> ugh. I accidently wandered into a lib thread on here. I had to jump in the shower and scrub myself raw.
> 
> I just got a million thank yous from baby Elijahs Daddy when he and his wife got the baby gifts I knitted. They absolutely loved the WV booties and hat I made. The hat was dark blue with a yellow trim. The booties were dark blue with yellow ankle cuffs. I hope they fit.
> I was hoping to take a pic of them but my son arrived to pick up the gift bag before I had the chance. Unfortunately my son got stuck in the snow, and had to wait 24 hours before he could get his truck hauled out. That`s an expensive lesson he won`t make again.
> Hopefully Glen will be on Facebook later with a pic of his son wearing those booties. If he is I`ll grab the pic and post it here.


I'm so happy you took a pic of your work before you gave it away. Your gifts were beautiful as was your work.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We knew they would love the blanket. But good news! Yes would love to see the hat and booties.


Speaking of which; Thumper you were supposed to show us the pic of the twins in their fleece hats?

Hope Ellie is doing fine now too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks westy. It made all that hard work worth it to know it was appreciated.
> I have spent all day sewing me and hubby a new comforter cover. I unpicked the old comforter cover I made, and sewed a brand new luxurious thick blanket onto it. We bought the blanket in the beginning of February and its so thick and soft in a gorgeous shade of blue.The blanket wasn`t cheap, so I hope it lasts many years.
> I`m now knitting a new WVU afghan for me and hubbys bed. If we have another winter like this one then it`s definitely needed. It`s in dark blue and yellow, and has 425 stitches on each row. I hope I get it finished by next winter lol
> Hubby said the other day that it`s great he can get the benefit of knitted afghans instead of family and friends. I must admit that did make me feel a bit guilty.


WBee; you are one tough act to follow; you take on mammoth projects with glee!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you all for you good wishes and prayers. We're home. DH did fine, and I hope we'll both get a nap soon.
> 
> On the other hand, I am alone in the house with a recuperating husband. HEEEEEELPPPPP!!!


Great news - thanks for letting us know, Bonnie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Hope your hand is better today. Isn't it amazing how we suffer for our yarn crafts? I was working yesterday on a whale baby quilt. I had to spread it on the floor to get the whale appliqué onto the quilt top. Otherwise, the fabric would have shifted. I am a little old to be kneeling for a long time. Boy was I glad to have that large piece sewn down. Now it is just smaller fish pieces to appliqué.


Beautiful baby quilt KC; I love your work!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for your kind thoughts and well wishes. My hand is getting better. Dr. prescribed acetaminophen w/codeine, which I only take 1 of and only at night.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK Dad had a great day with visit from us.
> 
> In the 40's all day and went out to eat and his favorite manager was working. She has always been so kind to him since he moved back to this state. she always gives him a hug and sits if she is not busy and talks to him. Always hugs him good bye. She gave me her teleplhone number as I told her what is happening to Dad and he may not be here much longer with what disease he has. She wants to know when he passes.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, you are such a fine daughter. I'm certain your Dad loves and appreciates all you do for him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Tomorrow I begin my preparation for the meditation retreat which begins next week. It had been postponed because of the weather especially snow. So I'll be AWOL for a week no internet, talking, reading, writing. Just sitting and walking meditation, eating, cleaning up, making bed and chanting.
> 
> And tomorrow I am going to be doing some preliminary garden work.......putting down organic materials. Dried banana peels for the roses, coffee grounds for the azaleas, rhododendrons, gardenia and egg shells for the veg garden and containers esp tomato plants. I like to put them down on top of the snow because they will be taken into the soil as the snow melts.
> 
> Signing off for now. Enjoy your fellowship and I'll check in when I return.


Enjoy and hope your time is peaceful.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you KPG. Good to be home! Husband missed me!


Good - built-in job security for you! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That's quite the queenundrum!


 Good one, Thumpbunny! :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> That's quite the queenundrum!


Our Queen has her work cut out for her.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Finally. I've caught up.

Who said, "Silence is Golden?" 

What a fool .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Finally. I've caught up.
> 
> Who said, "Silence is Golden?"
> 
> What a fool .


Glad you're caught up. It takes some doing, doesn't it? All that chatting - and that's what makes it so much fun!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Will try to attach photos of doilies I crocheted.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Here are some more doilies. These are just some of the doilies I've crocheted. Hope you like them. They were patterns found in Magic Crochet and Decorative Crochet magazine.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Jokim! Me, Barbie, no way! I'm not even a blond.
> 
> Gerslay made me a beautiful gown so I could go the the theater on opening night and watch Vocal J. Blighter perform. I thought the new avatar made my hair look fat but the gown is slimming.
> 
> ...


Doesn't the dark side always promise more than they deliver? :thumbdown: 
Slimming gown and 'fat' hair are the dreams of every woman! :thumbup: 
I'm sure you received many compliments on both. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That's quite the queenundrum!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Speaking of which; Thumper you were supposed to show us the pic of the twins in their fleece hats?
> 
> Hope Ellie is doing fine now too.


How is Baby Ellie coming along?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good - built-in job security for you! :-D


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Will try to attach photos of doilies I crocheted.


They are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They are BEAUTIFUL!


So glad you like them, LL.  For me, they are a work of joy and love.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> So glad you like them, LL. For me, they are a work of joy and love.


I just love them! You are so talented!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Here are some more doilies. These are just some of the doilies I've crocheted. Hope you like them. They were patterns found in Magic Crochet and Decorative Crochet magazine.


They are lovely - perfection! How long does it take to do one? I can't imagine crocheting something with so much space in it. Very, very nice.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They are lovely - perfection! How long does it take to do one? I can't imagine crocheting something with so much space in it. Very, very nice.


Thank you. How long? It depends on the mood I'm in. :XD: 
Some go faster than others. These are from years' worth of accumulation. The colorful butterfly one I made for my mother years ago.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you. How long? It depends on the mood I'm in. :XD:
> Some go faster than others. These are from years' worth of accumulation. The colorful butterfly one I made for my mother years ago.


So nice. I'll bet she loved it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Will try to attach photos of doilies I crocheted.


Jokim, they are beautiful. I have never crocheted a doily, but I use them all the time. My husband's grandmother made lovely ones, but I'd say your work is finer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Mad? We're not mad at you, we are all moving in with you. Just don't get mad at us!


Come on down. It was in the 70's today. Sunny. Had on my shorts. I would never get mad at any of you! :-D 
But will still have cold weather on and off.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you. How long? It depends on the mood I'm in. :XD:
> Some go faster than others. These are from years' worth of accumulation. The colorful butterfly one I made for my mother years ago.


Your work is fabulous! What talent!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Here are some more doilies. These are just some of the doilies I've crocheted. Hope you like them. They were patterns found in Magic Crochet and Decorative Crochet magazine.


Jokim what can I say? Too beautiful for words. Looks like snow flakes. You got talent! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Here are some more doilies. These are just some of the doilies I've crocheted. Hope you like them. They were patterns found in Magic Crochet and Decorative Crochet magazine.


Had to go back and take a second look. Love all of them!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Here are 2 of my crocheted doilys.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Jokim, they are beautiful. I have never crocheted a doily, but I use them all the time. My husband's grandmother made lovely ones, but I'd say your work is finer.


That is a big, true compliment.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Come on down. It was in the 70's today. Sunny. Had on my shorts. I would never get mad at any of you! :-D
> But will still have cold weather on and off.


I will be arriving tomorrow morning (Sat.) at 8:00 a.m. Will you have coffee ready?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Had to go back and take a second look. Love all of them!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I wish I could do what Jokim does.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here are 2 of my crocheted doilys.


Gorgeous! Janeway!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here are 2 of my crocheted doilys.


Gorgeous, Jane. I love what you did with the colors.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I will be arriving tomorrow morning (Sat.) at 8:00 a.m. Will you have coffee ready?


Yes hot coffee and the hot cinnamon rolls. Lots of cream cheese in them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here are 2 of my crocheted doilys.


Those are pretty Janie!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Here are some more doilies. These are just some of the doilies I've crocheted. Hope you like them. They were patterns found in Magic Crochet and Decorative Crochet magazine.


Jokim! Your doilies are beautiful. I'm impressed. My grandmother did such work and one tried to teach me to tat. I didn't learn the technique very well and told my Dad not to step on my bedspread (the thread that fell to the floor) during my lesson. My grandmother loved to tell that tale.

I have a few of her doilies and saved a couple of her afghans to remember her. She taught me to knit which did "take." She was a fantastic fiber artist (among many talents).

Your work is so nice and gave me fond memories. Thanks for posting!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Doesn't the dark side always promise more than they deliver? :thumbdown:
> Slimming gown and 'fat' hair are the dreams of every woman! :thumbup:
> I'm sure you received many compliments on both. :-D


Yes, except for the last statement; the LWNs hate my hair. That's why I changed my avatar to a new one that was taken this week after my stylist dyed/cut/dryed my hair and had his receptionist take pics of the process! (I posted the pics on the WOW thread). The LWNs don't like my new avatar either which means it's a good one for me to use. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Here are 2 of my crocheted doilys.


Another one with incredible talent; so great Janie!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here are 2 of my crocheted doilys.


Beautiful doilies, and love the colors! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, except for the last statement; the LWNs hate my hair. That's why I changed my avatar to a new one that was taken this week after my stylist dyed/cut/dryed my hair and had his receptionist take pics of the process! (I posted the pics on the WOW thread). The LWNs don't like my new avatar either which means it's a good one for me to use. :-D


You truly have the most beautiful hair I've ever seen. Should be making commercials. It's up to such a high standard. Contact adv. agencies, I'm sure you would create a lot of interest.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bird Seed Wreath.http://www.facebook.com/fleamarketgardening/photos/a.192447264122760.44861.192440100790143/716246208409527/?type=1&theater Add the cayenne pepper.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good story.http://www.uptv.com/blog/watch-powerful-words-and-strong-faith-saves-life-92-year-old-pauline-jacobi


A great story for her and I hope for him too - she got him thinking so hopefully he got back on the right path


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Jokim! Me, Barbie, no way! I'm not even a blond.
> 
> Gerslay made me a beautiful gown so I could go the the theater on opening night and watch Vocal J. Blighter perform. I thought the new avatar made my hair look fat but the gown is slimming.
> 
> ...


Wonderful new avatar - your hair is beautiful


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Here are some more doilies. These are just some of the doilies I've crocheted. Hope you like them. They were patterns found in Magic Crochet and Decorative Crochet magazine.


Your doilies are absolutely gorgeous Jokim, so beautifully done!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Here are 2 of my crocheted doilys.


Beautiful doilies Jane. You and Jokim do so intricate work


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, except for the last statement; the LWNs hate my hair. That's why I changed my avatar to a new one that was taken this week after my stylist dyed/cut/dryed my hair and had his receptionist take pics of the process! (I posted the pics on the WOW thread). The LWNs don't like my new avatar either which means it's a good one for me to use. :-D


I'm sure they hate it because it's sooooo pretty!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bird Seed Wreath.http://www.facebook.com/fleamarketgardening/photos/a.192447264122760.44861.192440100790143/716246208409527/?type=1&theater Add the cayenne pepper.


If the squirrel comes back, I am armed! Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Well it is than time of the year again. Little Rock Garden show tomorrow. I am not in the mood for it but will get in the mood when I get there. It is not the plant swap that I go to in town. Big shot gardeners will be there to speech and sell flowers too. It is suppose to be in the 60's so should be pleasant. Last year it was cold. Won't be on tomorrow until late. Have a great day and keep warm.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Here are 2 of my crocheted doilys.


Your doily's are beautiful. You and Jokim knock me out with your work.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes hot coffee and the hot cinnamon rolls. Lots of cream cheese in them.


Yummm!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Your doily's are beautiful. You and Jokim knock me out with your work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well it is than time of the year again. Little Rock Garden show tomorrow. I am not in the mood for it but will get in the mood when I get there. It is not the plant swap that I go to in town. Big shot gardeners will be there to speak and sell flowers too. It is suppose to be in the 60's so should be pleasant. Have a great day and keep warm.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Well, I have been practicing my knitting, and I finally feel confident to do a project. I have searched and found a men's scarf pattern done in basket weave. I did a swatch out of scrap yarn( I guess that's what ya'll call it). It was a 4x4 and wife only had to help once or twice and it really looked great, to me anyway. So it's off to Walmart to get yarn, never thought I would say that. I will try to post a photo of swatch later.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> Well, I have been practicing my knitting, and I finally feel confident to do a project. I have searched and found a men's scarf pattern done in basket weave. I did a swatch out of scrap yarn( I guess that's what ya'll call it). It was a 4x4 and wife only had to help once or twice and it really looked great, to me anyway. So it's off to Walmart to get yarn, never thought I would say that. I will try to post a photo of swatch later.


We're waiting, Karverr. Want to see it! Congratulations!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Well, I have been practicing my knitting, and I finally feel confident to do a project. I have searched and found a men's scarf pattern done in basket weave. I did a swatch out of scrap yarn( I guess that's what ya'll call it). It was a 4x4 and wife only had to help once or twice and it really looked great, to me anyway. So it's off to Walmart to get yarn, never thought I would say that. I will try to post a photo of swatch later.


Basketweave looks so nice! Enjoy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> Well, I have been practicing my knitting, and I finally feel confident to do a project. I have searched and found a men's scarf pattern done in basket weave. I did a swatch out of scrap yarn( I guess that's what ya'll call it). It was a 4x4 and wife only had to help once or twice and it really looked great, to me anyway. So it's off to Walmart to get yarn, never thought I would say that. I will try to post a photo of swatch later.


Good for you. Show us pics when you get it started.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> You truly have the most beautiful hair I've ever seen. Should be making commercials. It's up to such a high standard. Contact adv. agencies, I'm sure you would create a lot of interest.


Thank you for your gracious comments Jokim, but I think I'll ignore your advice. Imagine me, listening to photogs telling me to sit still, shoulders up, and don't move.

Never going to happen! 

I'd be more interested in hanging the backdrops, the lights (!) and arranging the furniture and decor items and seeing what the camera sees for the photo shoot!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bird Seed Wreath.http://www.facebook.com/fleamarketgardening/photos/a.192447264122760.44861.192440100790143/716246208409527/?type=1&theater Add the cayenne pepper.


I must consider this. We have a bird feeder with a spring action so when the squirrels or heavy birds hop on the perch ring their body weight drops the doors over the seed openings so they don't have access to feed.

Do the birds mind picking through the pepper flakes?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Wonderful new avatar - your hair is beautiful


Thank you - my new avatar is proof to some LWNs they *are nuts* telling me my hair is a wig!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well it is than time of the year again. Little Rock Garden show tomorrow. I am not in the mood for it but will get in the mood when I get there. It is not the plant swap that I go to in town. Big shot gardeners will be there to speech and sell flowers too. It is suppose to be in the 60's so should be pleasant. Last year it was cold. Won't be on tomorrow until late. Have a great day and keep warm.


Have fun!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sure they hate it because it's sooooo pretty!


Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:



> Well, I have been practicing my knitting, and I finally feel confident to do a project. I have searched and found a men's scarf pattern done in basket weave. I did a swatch out of scrap yarn( I guess that's what ya'll call it). It was a 4x4 and wife only had to help once or twice and it really looked great, to me anyway. So it's off to Walmart to get yarn, never thought I would say that. I will try to post a photo of swatch later.


Way to go Karverr! We are all believing in you that your first project will be great. Please posts some pics when you can.

Look out Walmart; a man on a mission coming through!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well it is than time of the year again. Little Rock Garden show tomorrow. I am not in the mood for it but will get in the mood when I get there. It is not the plant swap that I go to in town. Big shot gardeners will be there to speech and sell flowers too. It is suppose to be in the 60's so should be pleasant. Last year it was cold. Won't be on tomorrow until late. Have a great day and keep warm.


Enjoy the show and let us know what's new in your garden


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> Well, I have been practicing my knitting, and I finally feel confident to do a project. I have searched and found a men's scarf pattern done in basket weave. I did a swatch out of scrap yarn( I guess that's what ya'll call it). It was a 4x4 and wife only had to help once or twice and it really looked great, to me anyway. So it's off to Walmart to get yarn, never thought I would say that. I will try to post a photo of swatch later.


That's great! Look forward to seeing your scarf grow


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you for your gracious comments Jokim, but I think I'll ignore your advice. Imagine me, listening to photogs telling me to sit still, shoulders up, and don't move.
> 
> Never going to happen!
> 
> I'd be more interested in hanging the backdrops, the lights (!) and arranging the furniture and decor items and seeing what the camera sees for the photo shoot!


beautiful photo, the icicles are just glistening


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you - my new avatar is proof to some LWNs they *are nuts* telling me my hair is a wig!


I haven't had time to keep up with those sites, but then I probably haven't missed much have I? I can imagine them starting in on your hair all over again, you probably gave them a couple of pages at least!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't had time to keep up with those sites, but then I probably haven't missed much have I? I can imagine them starting in on your hair all over again, you probably gave them a couple of pages at least!


OMG: don't bother. They are worse then ever. Yet, on Vocal J. Blighter's thread on the ACA (Cheeky was the name she used this time) a lot of non Libs pushed back big time to the usual LWNs.

Seems no one takes their BS anymore and everyone knows the multiple names they all use to make it appear there are more of them than actual.

There is hope for America!; otherwise I suggest you still keep your guest rooms made up for all your intelligent, informed non-Lib friends.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Beautiful doilies Jane. You and Jokim do so intricate work


Thanks, but the thread I use isn't as small as Jokim's as she is truly talented!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you - my new avatar is proof to some LWNs they *are nuts* telling me my hair is a wig!


I have never seen such gorgeous hair.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG: don't bother. They are worse then ever. Yet, on Vocal J. Blighter's thread on the ACA (Cheeky was the name she used this time) a lot of non Libs pushed back big time to the usual LWNs.
> 
> Seems no one takes their BS anymore and everyone knows the multiple names they all use to make it appear there are more of them than actual.
> 
> There is hope for America!; otherwise I suggest you still keep your guest rooms made up for all your intelligent, informed non-Lib friends.


Your hair is stunning! I did make the mistake of reading some of their garbage sites, but did not post! Designer is now thinking our Florida justice is crazy! Of course she still lives in Canada, but wants to run the states because she lived in Arizona for several years.

I have met several Canadian's here in Florida & they are wonderful people who tell me their country is in ruins especially with their government medical insurance! One couple are here for the DH to have prostrate surgery because it's cancer as said they would have to wait at least 18 months for surgery. He is recovering & dr's are giving him thumbs up! Praying for him.

Saw where Karverr was on KP today asking for easy patterns. Hope he & family are OK.

Going out for lunch, chat later.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have never seen such gorgeous hair.


Hi Lucy, hope you are settled after your trip & getting your car repaired.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi Lucy, hope you are settled after your trip & getting your car repaired.


Janeway,

It is such a pain having an accident. I spent a goodly amount of time filling out reports, drawing diagrams of the accident, etc. I was at a dead stop. The guy's head was 180 degrees looking in the opposite direction. I hope I have no troubles with this!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> It is such a pain having an accident. I spent a goodly amount of time filling out reports, drawing diagrams of the accident, etc. I was at a dead stop. The guy's head was 180 degrees looking in the opposite direction. I hope I have no troubles with this!


wow, sounds like the guy who hit me. I was stopped at a light and he hit me in the rear doing 55 mph, said he was reaching for cell phone.hope your okay.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> wow, sounds like the guy who hit me. I was stopped at a light and he hit me in the rear doing 55 mph, said he was reaching for cell phone.hope your okay.


I'm ok. Just angry. The guy tried to blame me. Said I was going the wrong way! I got in his face with my index finger and said, "DON'T YOU DARE BLAME ME!!" I was at a dead stop and YOU WEREN'T LOOKING". He backed down. I can't wait till it's over. Insurance person coming on Monday to look at the car.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

I told janeway I was putting this on a post so here is my first practice piece for my first project ever. I'm going to knit a man's scarf, wish me luck.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Here are some more doilies. These are just some of the doilies I've crocheted. Hope you like them. They were patterns found in Magic Crochet and Decorative Crochet magazine.


J- those are absolutely fabulous. You are our bananahead of crochet for sure.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Here are 2 of my crocheted doilys.


Janie, they are beautiful. You too are a bananahead of crochet. Such talent.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Will try to attach photos of doilies I crocheted.


Jokim: Your crocheting is absolutely beautiful! Reminds me of the things my grandmother crocheted - nothing she couldn't whip out with her little crochet hook - 1 time I saw a white, cotton crocheted beach cover up - couldn't afford to buy it - grandmother looked at it - went home & crocheted it just from memory - she made bedspreads, lap robes, table cloths- dresses, coats, hats for me when I was little - nothing she couldn't crochet. My mom crocheted also - but I taught her to knit - I never could get the hang of crocheting though.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jane these re beautiful, I like the second one, real Christmasy looking with the colors.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Here are 2 of my crocheted doilys.


I'm speechless at the talent all you KPers have. Makes me happy - makes me smile just looking at your beautiful handicrafts.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

karverr said:


> I told janeway I was putting this on a post so here is my first practice piece for my first project ever. I'm going to knit a man's scarf, wish me luck.


Karverr: Way to go - look forward to seeing photos of your finished scarf.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

karverr said:


> I told janeway I was putting this on a post so here is my first practice piece for my first project ever. I'm going to knit a man's scarf, wish me luck.


Looks good. That stitch should make a nice scarf. Post a picture when you get some done.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> wow, sounds like the guy who hit me. I was stopped at a light and he hit me in the rear doing 55 mph, said he was reaching for cell phone.hope your okay.


Karverr,

Sorry that this happened to you. That is terrible. At that speed - were you hurt? Reaching for cell phone! Terrible.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> I told janeway I was putting this on a post so here is my first practice piece for my first project ever. I'm going to knit a man's scarf, wish me luck.


Very nice! I love basketweave. It should make a great-looking scarf.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Jokim: Your crocheting is absolutely beautiful! Reminds me of the things my grandmother crocheted - nothing she couldn't whip out with her little crochet hook - 1 time I saw a white, cotton crocheted beach cover up - couldn't afford to buy it - grandmother looked at it - went home & crocheted it just from memory - she made bedspreads, lap robes, table cloths- dresses, coats, hats for me when I was little - nothing she couldn't crochet. My mom crocheted also - but I taught her to knit - I never could get the hang of crocheting though.


Wouldn't it be nice to be able to look at something and reproduce it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I tried to catch up if I forgot something forgive me.

WCK thank you for my kitty song, but spent an hour looking at bloopers from Big Bang show. Hubby came in to see what was wrong laughing so hard he didn't know what was happening.

CB love the song to thanks.

Jokim they are lovely, and Jayne so are yours.

Karverr glad to see you here can't wait to see scarf when done. So sorry about accident.

Bonn glad hubby home and doing better.

Yes thumper how is the little one doing.

Wee Bee glad they appreicated your gifts of love.

KC read a couple of sites that the bruts were on and their nasties to you. Guess they need to take over every site.

KGP love the picture of tree, hate the picture of the tree, it is to cold here so it is a love hate of the tree.

CB have fun at the garden party should be there after pick up of thumper and joey about 5 hours we are driving fast in case your weather changes.

KGP of course they have to comment about your hair and be Neg. They probably have straight thin hair that is colored so much it is like straw, or they don't color and still looks like straw. I think it may be the water it effect their whole bod.

Sorry for absent yesterday had to much fun reading Bruts e Toot's comments. Plus had the pleasure of watching the lieing going on. Seem if they can't tell the turth they lie and must say they are very good at it. Except for one thing their lies become more lies especially a couple of them. They keep adding to them and get caught. But one did give me a lovely new name. Really I was laughing so hard good thing bathroom was near.

Having Pepper steak tonight so have to go and get it started. Hope all havae had a lovely day and did stay out of trouble. 
Toot a Loo for now.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Karverr,
> 
> Sorry that this happened to you. That is terrible. At that speed - were you hurt? Reaching for cell phone! Terrible.


no,I wasn't hurt. I saw him coming in my mirror and braced myself so I wouldn't. did about 9.000 damage to my Tahoe but totaled his nissan truck.So glad you weren't hurt.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to be able to look at something and reproduce it!


Yes Bonnie....wouldn't it! Looking back now I realize how talented in so many ways my grandmother & mom were..grandma with her crocheting & sewing...then along came my mom who could do anything....sew, crochet, knit, needlepoint....& what a talented artist she was...water color - oil - colored pencil - chalk...you name it & my mom could do it. Don't think we fully understand the talents of our ancestors 'till we're a bit older ourselves. My mom always worked full-time also, but being a kid I thought nothing of it...that is 'till I, myself worked full-time. Oh yeah, I also had an awesome daddy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I must consider this. We have a bird feeder with a spring action so when the squirrels or heavy birds hop on the perch ring their body weight drops the doors over the seed openings so they don't have access to feed.
> 
> Do the birds mind picking through the pepper flakes?


They don't mind the pepper.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Enjoy the show and let us know what's new in your garden


It was good to see some green and flowers blooming. The most impressive booth was one with a piano with water flowing out as a fountain. Flowers inside with music playing. Flowers all around. It win 1st place.Didn't buy a thing but enjoyed the looking. Nothing in my garden yet. But will need to go clean up soon. Quince is blooming so Spring is near.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> I told janeway I was putting this on a post so here is my first practice piece for my first project ever. I'm going to knit a man's scarf, wish me luck.


karverr that is perfect knitting! Looks like you got talent.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Karverr,

I want to thank you for posting the basket weave sample of your newly developed talent! I've been reminiscing all day about my great Dad.

My Dad wore a suit and tie to work, and also to church each Sunday for what I've been thinking was 45-50 years. I remember him spending $500-$800 for a nice suit which back in those days was considered quite a bit of money. I remember being so impressed with his Lucien Piccard watch and the fact I could pronounce the brand name! 

But mostly, I remember my mom knitting him the basket weave scarf in a sports weight, rich burgundy color. My Dad wore his scarf proudly with his gray or camelhair long wool coat always with his "expensive" wardrobe. He looked so handsome to me.

I loved seeing him wear his scarf and only that scarf do I ever remember him wearing. 

I'm so pleased to think that classic pattern is still being enjoyed today. Please be sure to post pics when you complete your scarf. 

I have no idea what happened to his scarf but certainty remember how much it was loved by both him and me. I know I still have the pattern as I asked my Mom for it years ago. It still is somewhere in my stash of patterns. 

Again, thanks so much for the memories!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes Bonnie....wouldn't it! Looking back now I realize how talented in so many ways my grandmother & mom were..grandma with her crocheting & sewing...then along came my mom who could do anything....sew, crochet, knit, needlepoint....& what a talented artist she was...water color - oil - colored pencil - chalk...you name it & my mom could do it. Don't think we fully understand the talents of our ancestors 'till we're a bit older ourselves. My mom always worked full-time also, but being a kid I thought nothing of it...that is 'till I, myself worked full-time. Oh yeah, I also had an awesome daddy!


Yes, there are a lot of things I didn't appreciate or even have a clue about until I got there myself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

HAHA http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/02/22/communists-howard-stern-vows-never-to-vote-dem-again-even-if-god-becomes-a-democrat-102365


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG: don't bother. They are worse then ever. Yet, on Vocal J. Blighter's thread on the ACA (Cheeky was the name she used this time) a lot of non Libs pushed back big time to the usual LWNs.
> 
> Seems no one takes their BS anymore and everyone knows the multiple names they all use to make it appear there are more of them than actual.
> 
> There is hope for America!; otherwise I suggest you still keep your guest rooms made up for all your intelligent, informed non-Lib friends.


Sounds like I haven't missed much. I have confidence that your country will always have enough people with the "right" stuff to keep your innovative ways.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> I told janeway I was putting this on a post so here is my first practice piece for my first project ever. I'm going to knit a man's scarf, wish me luck.


Your tension is looking good karverr. That's a great pattern for a scarf, hope you post another pic when you're done


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like I haven't missed much. I have confidence that your country will always have enough people with the "right" stuff to keep your innovative ways.


The things that are going on here are so outrageous that people on both sides of the issues are up in arms. Thank goodness - and to those who just now joining the struggle - welcome.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> no,I wasn't hurt. I saw him coming in my mirror and braced myself so I wouldn't. did about 9.000 damage to my Tahoe but totaled his nissan truck.So glad you weren't hurt.


Glad you were not hurt as so many people are distracted these days. Driving any vehicle is not easy.

Your knitting is great! Keep up the good work & post the finished scarf.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was good to see some green and flowers blooming. The most impressive booth was one with a piano with water flowing out as a fountain. Flowers inside with music playing. Flowers all around. It win 1st place.Didn't buy a thing but enjoyed the looking. Nothing in my garden yet. But will need to go clean up soon. Quince is blooming so Spring is near.


Sounds like a relaxing day, I like the sound of running water, but it can make me sleepy. If your temps are already in the 60's and 70's it won't be long til you see more greenery and blossoms. We woke up to fresh snow this morning - it was very pretty to look out on but cold and sloppy to get out in it. Turned to rain for a while in the afternoon but then back to snow again. Unusual for us to have snow this late in the winter


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Karverr,
> 
> I want to thank you for posting the basket weave sample of your newly developed talent! I've been reminiscing all day about my great Dad.
> 
> ...


Such nice memories for you KPG. It's interesting what triggers our memories. My MIL died 19 years ago but whenever I see a lady with thick, curly, pure white hair - I think of her. Some music also brings back both happy and sad memories


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Got this from my BIL -

Male or Female? :

FREEZER BAGS: Male
They are male, because they hold everything in, but you can see right through them.

PHOTOCOPIERS: Female
These are female, because once turned off it takes a while to warm them up again and they are an effective reproductive device if the right buttons are pushed, but can also wreak havoc if you push the wrong buttons.

TIRES: Male
Tires are male, because they go bald easily and are often over inflated

HOT AIR BALLOONS: Male
Also a male object, because to get them to go anywhere, you have to light a fire under their butt.

SPONGES: Female
These are female, because they are soft, squeezable and retain water.

WEB PAGES: Female
Because theyre constantly being looked at and frequently getting hit on.

TRAINS: Male
Definitely male, because they always use the same old lines for picking up people.

EGG TIMERS: Female
Egg timers are female because, over time, all the weight shifts to the bottom.

HAMMERS: Male
Because in the last 5000 years, theyve hardly changed at all, and are occasionally handy to have around.

THE REMOTE CONTROL: Female
Ha! You probably thought it would be male, but consider this:
It easily gives a man pleasure, hed be lost without it, and while he doesnt always know which buttons to push, he just keeps trying !!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a relaxing day, I like the sound of running water, but it can make me sleepy. If your temps are already in the 60's and 70's it won't be long til you see more greenery and blossoms. We woke up to fresh snow this morning - it was very pretty to look out on but cold and sloppy to get out in it. Turned to rain for a while in the afternoon but then back to snow again. Unusual for us to have snow this late in the winter


Very true - Spring is almost here. My daffodils are up, and my neighbor's are in bloom!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Glad you were not hurt as so many people are distracted these days. Driving any vehicle is not easy.
> 
> Your knitting is great! Keep up the good work & post the finished scarf.


So glad you were not hurt. Texting, cell phones are terrible in the car.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Goodness ladies (and gentleman)...I'm away for a couple of days and you've chatted up a storm. I can't keep up! Love what everyone is making. Karverr, make sure you post the finished scarf! 

Jokim and Jane, lovely doilies. I'll post some that I've done, along with some other things I've made, if anyone is interested. 

KPG, I was following along with the ACA thread for a while. Same crap from the same crappy people. Seems that more KPers are getting fed up with them and their lack of civility. 

Hope everyone is surviving the weather.

Catch y'all later. I've got to finish making the frosting for a pumpkin cake. I make one every month during guard weekend for the Air Guard wing of which my son is a member.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Goodness ladies (and gentleman)...I'm away for a couple of days and you've chatted up a storm. I can't keep up! Love what everyone is making. Karverr, make sure you post the finished scarf!
> 
> Jokim and Jane, lovely doilies. I'll post some that I've done, along with some other things I've made, if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Oh the pumpkin cake wish I belong to air guard just for the cake. Just kidding about belonging. They would have me out of there in a flash.

what weather what surviving it's wonderful no snow this week just cold very cold. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> So glad you were not hurt. Texting, cell phones are terrible in the car.


I have a friend who cracks me up if seeing someone driving with phone attach to ear. Yells at them hang up your mother is trying to get a hold of you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have a friend who cracks me up if seeing someone driving with phone attach to ear. Yells at them hang up your mother is trying to get a hold of you.


That's a good one.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bird Seed Wreath.http://www.facebook.com/fleamarketgardening/photos/a.192447264122760.44861.192440100790143/716246208409527/?type=1&theater Add the cayenne pepper.


Really good idea. I would also add some paraffin wax, very small amount. I melt a small am't of paraffin in the seed cakes I make and they hold up extremely well in hot weather.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Well, I have been practicing my knitting, and I finally feel confident to do a project. I have searched and found a men's scarf pattern done in basket weave. I did a swatch out of scrap yarn( I guess that's what ya'll call it). It was a 4x4 and wife only had to help once or twice and it really looked great, to me anyway. So it's off to Walmart to get yarn, never thought I would say that. I will try to post a photo of swatch later.


Welcome back, Karverr! Nice to read your posts again. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Your hair is stunning! I did make the mistake of reading some of their garbage sites, but did not post! Designer is now thinking our Florida justice is crazy! Of course she still lives in Canada, but wants to run the states because she lived in Arizona for several years.
> 
> I have met several Canadian's here in Florida & they are wonderful people who tell me their country is in ruins especially with their government medical insurance! One couple are here for the DH to have prostrate surgery because it's cancer as said they would have to wait at least 18 months for surgery. He is recovering & dr's are giving him thumbs up! Praying for him.
> 
> ...


Going along with what you said, Janie, and adding to it: you should see the Canadian patients that come to our local WNY clinics for medical services. Our TV commercials target them to use our med. svces. We get many, many Canadians as patients for svces they would have to wait a ridiculously long time in Canada. Canadians have the US to come for med. work to, but where will Americans go in the same situation?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you for your gracious comments Jokim, but I think I'll ignore your advice. Imagine me, listening to photogs telling me to sit still, shoulders up, and don't move.
> 
> Never going to happen!
> 
> I'd be more interested in hanging the backdrops, the lights (!) and arranging the furniture and decor items and seeing what the camera sees for the photo shoot!


Striking photo! One side, probably the sunny side, is missing icicles. One doesn't often see that. Thank you, KPG.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm ok. Just angry. The guy tried to blame me. Said I was going the wrong way! I got in his face with my index finger and said, "DON'T YOU DARE BLAME ME!!" I was at a dead stop and YOU WEREN'T LOOKING". He backed down. I can't wait till it's over. Insurance person coming on Monday to look at the car.


Will pray that all goes your way, LL, when you meet with the insurance agent tomorrow. DIL was in very small accident a month ago, and DS and DIL were on pins and needles anticipating meeting the insurance guy. Long story short, all went very well and to their advantage.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I told janeway I was putting this on a post so here is my first practice piece for my first project ever. I'm going to knit a man's scarf, wish me luck.


Very nice pattern and very even stitches, Karverr! Should make a gorgeous scarf. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> J- those are absolutely fabulous. You are our bananahead of crochet for sure.


Thank you, I don't deserve such an honorific appellation. :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Jokim: Your crocheting is absolutely beautiful! Reminds me of the things my grandmother crocheted - nothing she couldn't whip out with her little crochet hook - 1 time I saw a white, cotton crocheted beach cover up - couldn't afford to buy it - grandmother looked at it - went home & crocheted it just from memory - she made bedspreads, lap robes, table cloths- dresses, coats, hats for me when I was little - nothing she couldn't crochet. My mom crocheted also - but I taught her to knit - I never could get the hang of crocheting though.


Thank you Georgie for you kind response.
Your grandmother was a very talented person to crochet something so intricate, from memory. 
My mother tried to teach me crocheting the way the Austrian nuns taught her, but I couldn't get past how to properly hold the hook! :XD: 
I kept holding the hook my way (butter knife style) and so my grandma and mom tried teaching me again. This time it took off. I like following symbols much better than reading directions, in crochet.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well it is than time of the year again. Little Rock Garden show tomorrow. I am not in the mood for it but will get in the mood when I get there. It is not the plant swap that I go to in town. Big shot gardeners will be there to speech and sell flowers too. It is suppose to be in the 60's so should be pleasant. Last year it was cold. Won't be on tomorrow until late. Have a great day and keep warm.


How was garden show CB? We're having our orchid show in the Botanical Gardens. Beautiful exhibits! I have only 5 orchids and none are in bloom now. Love to garden and grow roses, too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They don't mind the pepper.


I also put hot (cayenne) pepper in my seed cakes. It discourages squirrels, chipmunks and mice. The birds cannot taste the spicy cayenne, they have no taste buds.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Going along with what you said, Janie, and adding to it: you should see the Canadian patients that come to our local WNY clinics for medical services. Our TV commercials target them to use our med. svces. We get many, many Canadians as patients for svces they would have to wait a ridiculously long time in Canada. Canadians have the US to come for med. work to, but where will Americans go in the same situation?


And the libs think Obamacare is great. We are in trouble with it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Will pray that all goes your way, LL, when you meet with the insurance agent tomorrow. DIL was in very small accident a month ago, and DS and DIL were on pins and needles anticipating meeting the insurance guy. Long story short, all went very well and to their advantage.


Jokim, 
Glad to hear that all went will with them. Thank you. How is your hand? I hope you are doing very well!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I also put hot (cayenne) pepper in my seed cakes. It discourages squirrels, chipmunks and mice. The birds cannot taste the spicy cayenne, they have no taste buds.


Didn't know this.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I also put hot (cayenne) pepper in my seed cakes. It discourages squirrels, chipmunks and mice. The birds cannot taste the spicy cayenne, they have no taste buds.


Oh, no! Poor little birdies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> How was garden show CB? We're having our orchid show in the Botanical Gardens. Beautiful exhibits! I have only 5 orchids and none are in bloom now. Love to garden and grow roses, too.


My husband loved to garden, and so I never did much of it. I sure would like to grow some hybrid tea roses, though. We had some in Indiana - all different kinds - they were beautiful. Here in GA, the ones we planted got black spot, DH got discouraged, and so now we have knock-out roses. I love them, but I miss the fragrant hybrid teas. Maybe I'll try on my own this year. Maybe you can show us some pictures when yours bloom. There's nothing like a rose - such beauty.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes Bonnie....wouldn't it! Looking back now I realize how talented in so many ways my grandmother & mom were..grandma with her crocheting & sewing...then along came my mom who could do anything....sew, crochet, knit, needlepoint....& what a talented artist she was...water color - oil - colored pencil - chalk...you name it & my mom could do it. Don't think we fully understand the talents of our ancestors 'till we're a bit older ourselves. My mom always worked full-time also, but being a kid I thought nothing of it...that is 'till I, myself worked full-time. Oh yeah, I also had an awesome daddy!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Everything you said is SOOO true in my case, also. Sometimes our predecessors' talents are so underappreciated. ..and so it will be with our children... :?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was good to see some green and flowers blooming. The most impressive booth was one with a piano with water flowing out as a fountain. Flowers inside with music playing. Flowers all around. It win 1st place.Didn't buy a thing but enjoyed the looking. Nothing in my garden yet. But will need to go clean up soon. Quince is blooming so Spring is near.


You have blooms already???? Wow! We can't even go into our gardens until mid April. This year might be even later. You're so lucky, CB. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, there are a lot of things I didn't appreciate or even have a clue about until I got there myself.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: So true, Bonnie!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> HAHA http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/02/22/communists-howard-stern-vows-never-to-vote-dem-again-even-if-god-becomes-a-democrat-102365


Change of heart happens to most libs eventually, when they see the light, that is if they have eye to see with.
This FCC scrutiny issue was not covered by the kow tow'ing media, just by Fox and talk radio, so most people aren't aware of this seriously grave threat to our Freedom of Speech! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like I haven't missed much. I have confidence that your country will always have enough people with the "right" stuff to keep your innovative ways.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Very true - Spring is almost here. My daffodils are up, and my neighbor's are in bloom!


You're lucky also, Bonnie, to have spring come so early. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a relaxing day, I like the sound of running water, but it can make me sleepy. If your temps are already in the 60's and 70's it won't be long til you see more greenery and blossoms. We woke up to fresh snow this morning - it was very pretty to look out on but cold and sloppy to get out in it. Turned to rain for a while in the afternoon but then back to snow again. Unusual for us to have snow this late in the winter


One year we had snow on May 8th, Mother's Day. My Panamanian exchange student asked if we were in Canada! :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> And the libs think Obamacare is great. We are in trouble with it!


Big enough to bring down the country! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> Glad to hear that all went will with them. Thank you. How is your hand? I hope you are doing very well!


Thanks for asking, LL. Hand is coming along. Not much pain at all, just a big inconvenience with the cast. Can't wait to have it off so I can type faster. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, no! Poor little birdies.


No taste buds, but a terrific sense of smell, the birds have!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My husband loved to garden, and so I never did much of it. I sure would like to grow some hybrid tea roses, though. We had some in Indiana - all different kinds - they were beautiful. Here in GA, the ones we planted got black spot, DH got discouraged, and so now we have knock-out roses. I love them, but I miss the fragrant hybrid teas. Maybe I'll try on my own this year. Maybe you can show us some pictures when yours bloom. There's nothing like a rose - such beauty.


I will be taking one rose bed out and giving the roses to my DD. Too much to take care of for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You have blooms already???? Wow! We can't even go into our gardens until mid April. This year might be even later. You're so lucky, CB. :-D


No everything is dead here too. My mother's Quince had 2 blooms on it. I haven't looked at mine. Jonquils are budded but not open blooms. The flowers were at the garden show. All shipped in from somewhere else. We have a plant swap planted for March 15 . I will have to see if I have anything to swap by then.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No everything is dead here too. My mother's Quince had 2 blooms on it. I haven't looked at mine. Jonquils are budded but not open blooms. The flowers were at the garden show. All shipped in from somewhere else. We have a plant swap planted for March 15 . I will have to see if I have anything to swap by then.


We have a local plant show, Plantasia, at the end of March, but that also is mostly grown indoors. 12" of snow covering everything now. Nothing comes up and blooms around here till the end of May. Last year I had my first rose bloom May 23rd! That was an early record.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I will be taking one rose bed out and giving the roses to my DD. Too much to take care of for me.


Roses are very needy. I have a lot and need to get them trimmed back. I waited too late last year on my knock outs. They didn't bloom much either. P. Allen Smith tells us to cut them back around Valentines day so I am late again.
Bon it is hard in the South not to have black spot. The liquid Bayer helps with all diseases and has plant food in it too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We have a local plant show, Plantasia, at the end of March, but that also is mostly grown indoors. 12" of snow covering everything. Nothing comes up and blooms around here till the end of May. Last year I had my first rose bloom May 23rd! That was record early.


By Mother's Day everything as been blooming. Will have the humming birds coming back the last week of March.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> No taste buds, but a terrific sense of smell, the birds have!


I can't believe I've reached this ripe old age without learning that!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://chicksontheright.com/posts/item/25458-you-just-never-know-when-a-simple-gesture-might-mean-the-world-to-someone Everyone likes a smile and a wave. Sweet story.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Roses are very needy. I have a lot and need to get them trimmed back. I waited too late last year on my knock outs. They didn't bloom much either. P. Allen Smith tells us to cut them back around Valentines day so I am late again.
> Bon it is hard in the South not to have black spot. The liquid Bayer helps with all diseases and has plant food in it too.


Thank you - I'll tell him about that. Liquid Bayer. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://chicksontheright.com/posts/item/25458-you-just-never-know-when-a-simple-gesture-might-mean-the-world-to-someone Everyone likes a smile and a wave. Sweet story.


Isn't that sweet? What a nice lady - and nice kids, too. I love it. There are many lessons in this.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Roses are very needy. I have a lot and need to get them trimmed back. I waited too late last year on my knock outs. They didn't bloom much either. P. Allen Smith tells us to cut them back around Valentines day so I am late again.
> Bon it is hard in the South not to have black spot. The liquid Bayer helps with all diseases and has plant food in it too.


You can help slow down black spot by cleaning up your bed of all the diseased leaves and pick off the leaves that are showing sign of b.s. on the plant. When watering, water low to the ground so no droplets bounce back off the ground to the underside of the healthy leaves and infect them. You can also spray with sun oil, and dish detergent (1 T oil + 1/2t Dawn to one gallon of water) before any signs of the disease appear. Your spraying should start before you see new leaves start to grow, and make sure you cover (spray)the ground. That's where the b.s. pathogen winters over. Use a pump sprayer not a garden hose. Spraying with sun oil should only be done 2X a yr: 1.)in the early spring, before leafing out, and 2.) at the end of the season, after cleaning up the rose bed.
This assures that you leave the bed clean for the next season and, by spraying it in the spring, you help to make a clean start in the spring. Maintain a 10 day spray schedule with Immunox.
If you only have few roses, under 20 or so, buy a can of Immunox at Home Depot for $6. That'll take care of your maintenance spraying every 10 days with not a lot of fuss. Remember: clean beds go a long way to getting rid of black spot.
Hope this helps all of you contemplating rose culture. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You can help slow down black spot by cleaning up your bed of all the diseased leaves and pick off the leaves that are showing sign of b.s. on the plant. When watering, water low to the ground so no droplets bounce back off the ground to the underside of the healthy leaves and infect them. You can also spray with sun oil, and dish detergent (1 T oil + 1/2t Dawn to one gallon of water) before any signs of the disease appear. Your spraying should start before you see new leaves start to grow, and make sure you cover (spray)the ground. That's where the b.s. pathogen winters over. Use a pump sprayer not a garden hose. Spraying with sun oil should only be done 2X a yr: 1.)in the early spring, before leafing out, and 2.) at the end of the season, after cleaning up the rose bed.
> This assures that you leave the bed clean for the next season and, by spraying it in the spring, you help to make a clean start in the spring. Maintain the 10 day spray schedule with Immunox.
> If you only have a few roses, under 20 or so, buy a can of Immunox at Home Depot for $6. That'll take care of your maintenance spraying every 10 days with not a lot of fuss.
> Hope this helps all of you contemplating rose culture. :-D


Thanks so much to CB and Jokim.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You can help slow down black spot by cleaning up your bed of all the diseased leaves and pick off the leaves that are showing sign of b.s. on the plant. When watering, water low to the ground so no droplets bounce back off the ground to the underside of the healthy leaves and infect them. You can also spray with sun oil, and dish detergent (1 T oil + 1/2t Dawn to one gallon of water) before any signs of the disease appear. Your spraying should start before you see new leaves start to grow, and make sure you cover (spray)the ground. That's where the b.s. pathogen winters over. Use a pump sprayer not a garden hose. Spraying with sun oil should only be done 2X a yr: 1.)in the early spring, before leafing out, and 2.) at the end of the season, after cleaning up the rose bed.
> This assures that you leave the bed clean for the next season and, by spraying it in the spring, you help to make a clean start in the spring. Maintain a 10 day spray schedule with Immunox.
> If you only have few roses, under 20 or so, buy a can of Immunox at Home Depot for $6. That'll take care of your maintenance spraying every 10 days with not a lot of fuss. Remember: clean beds go a long way to getting rid of black spot.
> Hope this helps all of you contemplating rose culture. :-D


Yes it does help to know all of this. We have wet humid Spring then dry hot summers so it is hard to not have some diseases. The worse thing I have is white flies on my Gardenia's . The honey dew is terrible .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you - I'll tell him about that. Liquid Bayer. :thumbup:


Also had bug killer in it. I get mine at Lowes


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> And the libs think Obamacare is great. We are in trouble with it!


When Obamacare blows up in their faces, the libs will sing a different tune. I read that Medicare Advantage Plans will soon face a reimbursement reduction. If I read the signs right Obama is going to crash advantage plans soon. It's just one more step towards a single payer system.

According to MoneyNews: "The U.S. government is expected to announce this week the proposed payment rates for insurer-run Medicare plans in 2015, but industry officials say the anticipated cuts will mean higher co-pays and fewer benefits for seniors."


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thumper - would love to see your doilies and other projects


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Going along with what you said, Janie, and adding to it: you should see the Canadian patients that come to our local WNY clinics for medical services. Our TV commercials target them to use our med. svces. We get many, many Canadians as patients for svces they would have to wait a ridiculously long time in Canada. Canadians have the US to come for med. work to, but where will Americans go in the same situation?


Not likely that Canadian or other international patients will be able to come to the US if the country can't provide for its own citizens  Unless they set up private clinics for wealthy cash only patients.

Canada *only* has a single payer system for insured services; most other countries with socialized medical systems also allow for private options which takes the some of the pressure off the system. Trauma and emergency care has first priority - but lack of resources has made it difficult in many situations to get proper treatment before it becomes an emergency.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Will pray that all goes your way, LL, when you meet with the insurance agent tomorrow. DIL was in very small accident a month ago, and DS and DIL were on pins and needles anticipating meeting the insurance guy. Long story short, all went very well and to their advantage.


Glad your DIL is ok and all went well with the insurance. My dad was also in a minor accident on Fri. - he was able to stop when the car in front of him suddenly braked, but the woman behind him couldn't stop in time and hit him. Thankfully no one was injured and her insurance will cover replacing his bumper


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> One year we had snow on May 8th, Mother's Day. My Panamanian exchange student asked if we were in Canada! :XD:


In the Calgary (Alberta) area we have had snow in every month of the year. One of our moves was in mid Aug. and the night before we got a heavy dump of very wet snow - it was not a good moving day


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for asking, LL. Hand is coming along. Not much pain at all, just a big inconvenience with the cast. Can't wait to have it off so I can type faster. ;-)


When does your cast come off Jokim? Will you need physio?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We lost power for a few minutes several times last night. It started snowing again during the night and we lost power for a couple of hours this morning. Still snowing, so hope power doesn't go off again.

A few photos of our view this morning


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We lost power for a few minutes several times last night. It started snowing again during the night and we lost power for a couple of hours this morning. Still snowing, so hope power doesn't go off again.
> 
> A few photos of our view this morning


So beautiful, but not lost of power.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK I want to know if you have seen this new yard called Zealana air yarn?
It uses possem cashmere and mulberry silk.

Just got email from Yarn shop I go to in Madison cost 28 dollars a skein.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We lost power for a few minutes several times last night. It started snowing again during the night and we lost power for a couple of hours this morning. Still snowing, so hope power doesn't go off again.
> 
> A few photos of our view this morning


So beautiful Wck. Hope you don't lose power again. Are you having more snow that usual?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Also had bug killer in it. I get mine at Lowes


I'll check there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> When Obamacare blows up in their faces, the libs will sing a different tune. I read that Medicare Advantage Plans will soon face a reimbursement reduction. If I read the signs right Obama is going to crash advantage plans soon. It's just one more step towards a single payer system.
> 
> According to MoneyNews: "The U.S. government is expected to announce this week the proposed payment rates for insurer-run Medicare plans in 2015, but industry officials say the anticipated cuts will mean higher co-pays and fewer benefits for seniors."


We have Medicare Advantage. It sounds like our co-pays and deductibles will go up. Co-pays have already gone up a little.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good news!http://gawker.com/cnn-says-piers-morgan-is-out-thanks-to-awful-ratings-1529348395?rev=1393203875&utm_campaign=socialflow_gawker_facebook&utm_source=gawker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We lost power for a few minutes several times last night. It started snowing again during the night and we lost power for a couple of hours this morning. Still snowing, so hope power doesn't go off again.
> 
> A few photos of our view this morning


Beautiful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

One more for Bon.http://www.buzzfeed.com/mattbellassai/what-should-your-college-major-actually-be


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> One more for Bon.http://www.buzzfeed.com/mattbellassai/what-should-your-college-major-actually-be


Thank you, CB. I got nursing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you, CB. I got nursing.


Must be because you have a hurt dh. How is he doing?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news!http://gawker.com/cnn-says-piers-morgan-is-out-thanks-to-awful-ratings-1529348395?rev=1393203875&utm_campaign=socialflow_gawker_facebook&utm_source=gawker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


Didn't go to the story; but can gather from the link that Morgan is done because of a lack of eyeballs on his program.

Yeah! Another one bites the dust for not being on the right side of the truth.

I'm behind again with this thread; we sure have a lot to say!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> In the Calgary (Alberta) area we have had snow in every month of the year. One of our moves was in mid Aug. and the night before we got a heavy dump of very wet snow - it was not a good moving day


I bet it was no fun moving with all the snow. Winter should be the only time for snow!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When does your cast come off Jokim? Will you need physio?


Cast comes off March 3rd. I will probably need pt.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We lost power for a few minutes several times last night. It started snowing again during the night and we lost power for a couple of hours this morning. Still snowing, so hope power doesn't go off again.
> 
> A few photos of our view this morning


Kitty, you live in a veritable paradise! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you, CB. I got nursing.


Thanks CB. I got history, my actual major! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Must be because you have a hurt dh. How is he doing?


He's doing beautifully! He's still tired and feels a little weak, but I think he's now convinced that he should stay put for a few days. He just had to out two days after surgery. Wore him out. Men!

Thanks for asking about him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> He's doing beautifully! He's still tired and feels a little weak, but I think he's now convinced that he should stay put for a few days. He just had to out two days after surgery. Wore him out. Men!
> 
> Thanks for asking about him.


Good to hear. Surgery does takes a few days to get over. He needs to take it easy.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> One more for Bon.http://www.buzzfeed.com/mattbellassai/what-should-your-college-major-actually-be


I got political science, CB. That is interesting, but not something I have ever considerded .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I got political science, CB. That is interesting, but not something I have ever considerded .


Sounds just like something you would be good at. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> He's doing beautifully! He's still tired and feels a little weak, but I think he's now convinced that he should stay put for a few days. He just had to out two days after surgery. Wore him out. Men!
> 
> Thanks for asking about him.


Glad to hear that his recuperation is going well. Men seem to be either stoic when sick or they show themselves as young boys and get very tired of being tied down. That makes it difficult to nurse them back to health.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK I want to know if you have seen this new yard called Zealana air yarn?
> It uses possem cashmere and mulberry silk.
> 
> Just got email from Yarn shop I go to in Madison cost 28 dollars a skein.


I haven't seen it Yarnie, but I looked it up and it sounds scrumptious. I've heard the possem yarn is very soft and light. Are you going to try it out? I have worked with Noro's Shiraito (cashmere, angora and wool) and it's lovely and so is Bitran's Ecco Cashmere.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So beautiful Wck. Hope you don't lose power again. Are you having more snow that usual?


Unusual to get snow in Feb, if we get any it's usually from late Nov. to Jan. Still snowing now but it should melt in a couple of days


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have Medicare and a supplemental policy. I went to urgent care on a Saturday morning for a very bad cough ( I did not have a good sleep the night before). My bill was $140. Medicare only approved $59.89. No wonder doctors do not want to accept Medicare.


Joeys your hair has grown! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have Medicare and a supplemental policy. I went to urgent care on a Saturday morning for a very bad cough ( I did not have a good sleep the night before). My bill was $140. Medicare only approved $59.89. No wonder doctors do not want to accept Medicare.


Hope your better not fun when you can't sleep and cough all night.

Lovely hair. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have Medicare and a supplemental policy. I went to urgent care on a Saturday morning for a very bad cough ( I did not have a good sleep the night before). My bill was $140. Medicare only approved $59.89. No wonder doctors do not want to accept Medicare.


Whatta?! Your avatar! Rogaine on steroids! Boy will the lefties be jealous of that hair  and it's all your own, right?  :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't seen it Yarnie, but I looked it up and it sounds scrumptious. I've heard the possem yarn is very soft and light. Are you going to try it out? I have worked with Noro's Shiraito (cashmere, angora and wool) and it's lovely and so is Bitran's Ecco Cashmere.


No not yet just wonder if you had seen or heard anything about it.

I have a couple of skeins of milk yarn and one made with corn. They are really soft but wonder if they will hold up .

Never heard of Bitran's Ecco Cashmere.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Cast comes off March 3rd. I will probably need pt.


good new you will be able to use it a bit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I got political science, CB. That is interesting, but not something I have ever considerded .


again it would not work for me. Keeps saying error on page. I am not going to do it any more do you hear me????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Shuck last series of #4 of Downton Abbey . Now what am I going to do on sunday night at eight .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> One more for Bon.http://www.buzzfeed.com/mattbellassai/what-should-your-college-major-actually-be


Psychology ?? doesn't sound right - where are the numbers and analysis?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> That is what I had about 60 years ago. It is still just as thick only short and white. My mother and grandmother loved my long hair and braided it etc. when I was in grade school.


It is pretty. Never have I had hair like that. My sister got all the hair Her's is as thick as your and is that long now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Cast comes off March 3rd. I will probably need pt.


At least it's coming up soon, bet it will be a relief to get rid of the cast :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Shuck last series of #4 of Downton Abbey . Now what am I going to do on sunday night at eight .


It didn't last long. Got mine taped. I will wait until no one is home but me so I can enjoy it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> He's doing beautifully! He's still tired and feels a little weak, but I think he's now convinced that he should stay put for a few days. He just had to out two days after surgery. Wore him out. Men!
> 
> Thanks for asking about him.


Glad he's doing better Bonnie. Now that he's worn out, maybe he'll take it easy for a couple of days


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We have Medicare and a supplemental policy. I went to urgent care on a Saturday morning for a very bad cough ( I did not have a good sleep the night before). My bill was $140. Medicare only approved $59.89. No wonder doctors do not want to accept Medicare.


Joey - love your new avatar! :thumbup: Is that you?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> We have Medicare and a supplemental policy. I went to urgent care on a Saturday morning for a very bad cough ( I did not have a good sleep the night before). My bill was $140. Medicare only approved $59.89. No wonder doctors do not want to accept Medicare.


I hope your supplemental plan will pick up the difference between $140 and the $59.89 that Medicare paid. That's the way my supplemental plan works time after time.

DH and I have Medicare and a supplemental policy, Mutual of Omaha, too. I figure the Advantage plans will be eliminated eventually, and maybe the supplemental policies too. Obama wants everyone on single payer. He is just dismantling our healthcare one piece at a time. Both Advantage plans and supplemental policies will get expensive as he removes funding for Medicare.

The insurance companies underwriting the supplemental and Advantage plans will have to charge us more to pick up the difference after Medicare pays. Eventually, the insurance companies will find both Advantage plans and supplemental plans not feasible and pull them. Obama is deliberately doing this to seniors.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No not yet just wonder if you had seen or heard anything about it.
> 
> I have a couple of skeins of milk yarn and one made with corn. They are really soft but wonder if they will hold up .
> 
> Never heard of Bitran's Ecco Cashmere.


Yarn companies work thru distributors and I don't have a relationship with the distributor for Zealana so I've never carried it. I haven't worked with corn yarn either, but have used milk yarn a few times and it seems to hold up well - stays soft and washes well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> again it would not work for me. Keeps saying error on page. I am not going to do it any more do you hear me????


what browser do you use Yarnie (mozilla firefox, google chrome, explorer)?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have Medicare and a supplemental policy. I went to urgent care on a Saturday morning for a very bad cough ( I did not have a good sleep the night before). My bill was $140. Medicare only approved $59.89. No wonder doctors do not want to accept Medicare.


Right. We're interested in seeing the bill from DH's surgery.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Glad to hear that his recuperation is going well. Men seem to be either stoic when sick or they show themselves as young boys and get very tired of being tied down. That makes it difficult to nurse them back to health.


Thank you. He's the stoic type.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Joeys your hair has grown! :thumbup:


Is there a picture I missed? Oh - your avatar!

Duh. What's up, doc?

Very nice - my granddaughter loves to braid her straight hair at night, then go to school with waves the next day. I did it, too, back in the day. Ah, it was fun having thick hair - one of those things you take for granted until it wisps away.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have Medicare and a supplemental policy. I went to urgent care on a Saturday morning for a very bad cough ( I did not have a good sleep the night before). My bill was $140. Medicare only approved $59.89. No wonder doctors do not want to accept Medicare.


I hope you're feeling better. Such a rough winter - no wonder you got sick.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> That is what I had about 60 years ago. It is still just as thick only short and white. My mother and grandmother loved my long hair and braided it etc. when I was in grade school.


Wow! How nice that it's still that thick. Mine is pitifully fine, and I don't mean in a good way. :thumbdown:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They don't mind the pepper.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was good to see some green and flowers blooming. The most impressive booth was one with a piano with water flowing out as a fountain. Flowers inside with music playing. Flowers all around. It win 1st place.Didn't buy a thing but enjoyed the looking. Nothing in my garden yet. But will need to go clean up soon. Quince is blooming so Spring is near.


That sounds beautiful. I love displays like that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> HAHA http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/02/22/communists-howard-stern-vows-never-to-vote-dem-again-even-if-god-becomes-a-democrat-102365


Even Howard has seen the light and vows not to vote for a Dem, any Dem again. There is hope for America and for voters to use their brains!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like I haven't missed much. I have confidence that your country will always have enough people with the "right" stuff to keep your innovative ways.


It really OK WCK. The Libs have big mouths, but they are not the majority of American people. They may be the voting majority because of the cheating and bully tactics they use, but the majority of Americans know the truth and are much more intelligent and moderate in everything they do and believe.

I see that Americans who are not Libs are learning to speak up, fight back and stand for their beliefs. It takes a mammoth amount of strength to move a mountain; but it is worthwhile!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> KPG, I was following along with the ACA thread for a while. Same crap from the same crappy people. Seems that more KPers are getting fed up with them and their lack of civility.
> 
> Catch y'all later. I've got to finish making the frosting for a pumpkin cake. I make one every month during guard weekend for the Air Guard wing of which my son is a member.


Hi Thump; I noticed that as well. That thread was pure crap as to its intention; the OP had no intention to "help" anyone; she wanted a platform to scream "racist" to everyone again. You'd think the three-talking-heads OP would learn no one cares what she has to say and no one approves of her hateful behavior, but nope, she goes on and on and on. What a sad individual she is.

What is worse, is she has followers. Except, they don't support her brute behavior and try to disperse it. Frankly, they are worse than she. The lot of them think they matter, when in reality, those few willing to speak against them speak for the masses, no one approves or cares what they have to say and they are best to simply ignore.

Thank you for supporting your son and thank him for his service. I bet they love their monthly cake!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Striking photo! One side, probably the sunny side, is missing icicles. One doesn't often see that. Thank you, KPG.


You're welcome. I just loved the tree. The background was all white and gray, with just the vivid green of the tree making the icicles stand out (to me).

I'm easily amused and "see" weird things through my camera lens I guess.

Hubby encourages me - so I'll blame him! :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Will pray that all goes your way, LL, when you meet with the insurance agent tomorrow. DIL was in very small accident a month ago, and DS and DIL were on pins and needles anticipating meeting the insurance guy. Long story short, all went very well and to their advantage.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I also put hot (cayenne) pepper in my seed cakes. It discourages squirrels, chipmunks and mice. The birds cannot taste the spicy cayenne, they have no taste buds.


I never knew that! We love feeding birds, so I should have noticed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:


Thank you both...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for asking, LL. Hand is coming along. Not much pain at all, just a big inconvenience with the cast. Can't wait to have it off so I can type faster. ;-)


 :thumbup: Good to hear; be patient, patient.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Good to hear; be patient, patient.


Can you knit, Jokim, yet? You will be as good as new.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We lost power for a few minutes several times last night. It started snowing again during the night and we lost power for a couple of hours this morning. Still snowing, so hope power doesn't go off again.
> 
> A few photos of our view this morning


So pretty WCK! What a glorious view and place to live.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're welcome. I just loved the tree. The background was all white and gray, with just the vivid green of the tree making the icicles stand out (to me).
> 
> I'm easily amused and "see" weird things through my camera lens I guess.
> 
> Hubby encourages me - so I'll blame him! :-D


No blame - it was a great picture. Unique.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> One more for Bon.http://www.buzzfeed.com/mattbellassai/what-should-your-college-major-actually-be


That was fun, CB.

I got: Environmental Science

You care about future generations and know that its our responsibility to leave the world better than we found it. Youre well loved because youre passionate and caring. Instead of whining about your problems, you solve them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds just like something you would be good at. :thumbup:


Yes, KC, would be (political science)!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Good to hear; be patient, patient.


Jokim, did you have carpal tunnel syndrome? i don't mean to be nosy, but I must have missed something. I have a friend who had that in both hands, surgery was completely successful. I don't think she had a cast,though, and that made me wonder about you. Don't feel you have to answer.

I hope you're well soon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> We have Medicare and a supplemental policy. I went to urgent care on a Saturday morning for a very bad cough ( I did not have a good sleep the night before). My bill was $140. Medicare only approved $59.89. No wonder doctors do not want to accept Medicare.


Great avatar Joey - you have hair, girl! Glad you are showing it - look what Galinipper started with her avatar. It is a trend now.  :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> All mine!


Show off  :XD:

It's a wig, I know it 'cause I have the same one. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> good new you will be able to use it a bit.


I just want to knit!!!!!! :XD: ;-)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you both...


You're welcome LL, but for ?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> That is what I had about 60 years ago. It is still just as thick only short and white. My mother and grandmother loved my long hair and braided it etc. when I was in grade school.


So, it is your own! :thumbup: Wow! God Bless You, Joey! Hope you don't take offense at my previous post about it not being your own hair. It was a lame attempt at being facetious. Sorry...
How did you ever keep it tangle-free? I remember the days of my long hair and the painful tangles. You are so blest to have such thick hair. I inherited my father's type, limp and thin. :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> No blame - it was a great picture. Unique.


Look at this one: not unique, but so fantastic to see a dragonfly up close and personal:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarn companies work thru distributors and I don't have a relationship with the distributor for Zealana so I've never carried it. I haven't worked with corn yarn either, but have used milk yarn a few times and it seems to hold up well - stays soft and washes well.


Milk? yarn? What's it made of? Never heard of it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're welcome. I just loved the tree. The background was all white and gray, with just the vivid green of the tree making the icicles stand out (to me).
> 
> I'm easily amused and "see" weird things through my camera lens I guess.
> 
> Hubby encourages me - so I'll blame him! :-D


You see the world through the eye of an artist. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> You see the world through the eye of an artist. :thumbup: :-D


You better stop calling me names or I'll call you a dumb, Liberal, Lefty!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Can you knit, Jokim, yet? You will be as good as new.


No, I can't knit yet. It makes my hand contort into positions that are very painful. Not being able to knit is the biggest challenge in having this cast.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You better stop calling me names or I'll call you a dumb, Liberal, Lefty!


Sometimes dumb, but never Liberal or Lefty! :XD: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Good to hear; be patient, patient.


I try to be patient, but I'm no saint. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Look at this one: not unique, but so fantastic to see a dragonfly up close and personal:


Beautiful, you've captured all the intricate detail. What kind of blossom is the dragonfly in?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Jokim, did you have carpal tunnel syndrome? i don't mean to be nosy, but I must have missed something. I have a friend who had that in both hands, surgery was completely successful. I don't think she had a cast,though, and that made me wonder about you. Don't feel you have to answer.
> 
> I hope you're well soon.


I had a pinched DeQuervains tendon nerve. Minor stuff. But I can't knit!!! :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I had a pinched DeQuervains tendon nerve. Minor stuff. But I can't knit!!! :XD:


I've never heard of that one. I know our hands are very intricate. Do you know when the cast comes off?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Look at this one: not unique, but so fantastic to see a dragonfly up close and personal:


The dragonfly does blend in very nicely. Can't beat nature for beauty.
Thanks for sharing it with us, KPG. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Milk? yarn? What's it made of? Never heard of it.


  That was my first thought when the rep showed it to me! Mine is called Milky Way (Diamond Yarn) and uses a blend of milk protein (casein) and viscose from plant fiber. It's feels very soft and silky and has a bit of a sheen to it. Several other yarn companies have their version of milk yarns. Casein knitting needles used to be quite popular at one time too, although I didn't like them because they were a softer, pliable needle


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've never heard of that one. I know our hands are very intricate. Do you know when the cast comes off?


Cast comes off next Mon., unless I can convince the Dr. to take it off sooner. :wink: :XD:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You better stop calling me names or I'll call you a dumb, Liberal, Lefty!


My, aren't we thin skinned today!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Cast comes off next Mon., unless I can convince the Dr. to take it off sooner. :wink: :XD:


That's good. I always thought a cast would drive me crazy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was my first thought when the rep showed it to me! Mine is called Milky Way (Diamond Yarn) and uses a blend of milk protein (casein) and viscose from plant fiber. It's feels very soft and silky and has a bit of a sheen to it. Several other yarn companies have their version of milk yarns. Casein knitting needles used to be quite popular at one time too, although I didn't like them because they were a softer, pliable needle


Very interesting info about milk being part of a yarn type. Amazing what chemistry can do.
I remember reading something about casein needles. Perhaps I even own a pair. Have to look. (have many pairs that were given to me by my MIL and she's 98)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Well it's still snowing with big, wet flakes. Power went off several times during the night - we know this because we hear the TV in the family room turn itself on every time the power comes back on. I think it might be quite a slow day today - most people will probably stay home.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well it's still snowing with big, wet flakes. Power went off several times during the night - we know this because we hear the TV in the family room turn itself on every time the power comes back on. I think it might be quite a slow day today - most people will probably stay home.


beautiful pictures so sorry about losing power, and getting snow.

But not sorry enough as glad it isn't snowing here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim glad your cast is coming off. But you do know you could have used it to cuff someone who annoys you up side the head.
:roll:  :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have done nothing this morning I mean nothing I might just do nothing all day. But then at the end of day will say I wasted a whole day doing nothing and really should have done something.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You better stop calling me names or I'll call you a dumb, Liberal, Lefty!


Wow have we gotten up on wrong side of bed this AM. Nope just having a bit of fun, but really you should not swear at a person either. I mean Dumb, Liberal Lefty. That is nasty swear words. Take them back please at least take them back when calling one of us those nasty swear words.  :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My, aren't we thin skinned today!


Yes but may be caused by shocking when lite keeps getting to her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That was fun, CB.
> 
> I got: Environmental Science
> 
> You care about future generations and know that its our responsibility to leave the world better than we found it. Youre well loved because youre passionate and caring. Instead of whining about your problems, you solve them.


I have not been able to get into any site to find out who or what or how I am.

Do you think maybe that means I am nothing? or to good to be a poster child???


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow! How nice that it's still that thick. Mine is pitifully fine, and I don't mean in a good way. :thumbdown:


Do you take Biotin, an over the counter vitamin. It's supposed to help hair and nails. It doesn't regenerate hair when you are bald, but it helps post menopausal hair loss in women. I take it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Well it's still snowing with big, wet flakes. Power went off several times during the night - we know this because we hear the TV in the family room turn itself on every time the power comes back on. I think it might be quite a slow day today - most people will probably stay home.


That is beautiful. I am tired of snow, but that looks beautiful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're welcome LL, but for ?


For asking about me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> beautiful pictures so sorry about losing power, and getting snow.
> 
> But not sorry enough as glad it isn't snowing here.


This is really minor compared to what you and so many others have gone through this winter so I don't have anything to complain about. People here aren't used to it though so even a few inches is enough to slow everything down (schools might even be closed, I haven't checked)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well it's still snowing with big, wet flakes. Power went off several times during the night - we know this because we hear the TV in the family room turn itself on every time the power comes back on. I think it might be quite a slow day today - most people will probably stay home.


Beautiful, your view is absolutely beautiful! :thumbup: 
Why do you lose power so frequently? At one time, we also lost power often, but then the utility trimmed the trees and we haven't had many outages since.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim glad your cast is coming off. But you do know you could have used it to cuff someone who annoys you up side the head.
> :roll:  :XD: :XD: :XD:


Had many thoughts and occasions to, believe me. But the better angel of my nature won out! :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have done nothing this morning I mean nothing I might just do nothing all day. But then at the end of day will say I wasted a whole day doing nothing and really should have done something.


Did you pray? :-D 
If you did, the you did much! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Do you take Biotin, an over the counter vitamin. It's supposed to help hair and nails. It doesn't regenerate hair when you are bald, but it helps post menopausal hair loss in women. I take it.


I heard "The Doctors" on Fox talking about something yesterday. I might have been Biotin. I might try it. Have you noticed a difference?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The dragonfly does blend in very nicely. Can't beat nature for beauty.
> Thanks for sharing it with us, KPG. :thumbup:


I have a good dragonfly picture, too. It's not on this computer. I may see if I can scan it and then post it. We took it in spring.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> No, I can't knit yet. It makes my hand contort into positions that are very painful. Not being able to knit is the biggest challenge in having this cast.


No don't knit. May mess up the healing. Give your selve time to heal.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I heard "The Doctors" on Fox talking about something yesterday. I might have been Biotin. I might try it. Have you noticed a difference?


I have only taken it for 3 weeks. My hair is curly, but thinner than when I was younger. It and nails feel a little stronger. Time will tell.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My son just helped to deliver a baby! He is on the maternity floor today as part of his nursing. Just got a text from him. So proud he went back to school.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son just helped to deliver a baby! He is on the maternity floor today as part of his nursing. Just got a text from him. So proud he went back to school.


Wow. That's great. He'll never forget it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wow. That's great. He'll never forget it!


He was there with 2 of his kids but this was really helping. He sent us the pic. I am still smiling.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have only taken it for 3 weeks. My hair is curly, but thinner than when I was younger. It and nails feel a little stronger. Time will tell.


Sounds like a good start! i look for it in the store.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son just helped to deliver a baby! He is on the maternity floor today as part of his nursing. Just got a text from him. So proud he went back to school.


How exciting! I'd be proud of him, too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No don't knit. May mess up the healing. Give your selve time to heal.


Will do, CB. Thanks for the good advice. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son just helped to deliver a baby! He is on the maternity floor today as part of his nursing. Just got a text from him. So proud he went back to school.


Great training. You have every right to be proud of him, CB. This experience might come in handy later in his life. What field of nursing does he prefer? When people go back to school after an absence, they are more mature in their attitude toward the school experience and often perform better than their younger counterparts. Good for him! and God Bless him! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Look at this one: not unique, but so fantastic to see a dragonfly up close and personal:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's one we took one Spring: Came out upside down. I'll try again.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Here's one we took one Spring:


Beautiful photo! :thumbup: 
The wings are almost transparent.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Not likely that Canadian or other international patients will be able to come to the US if the country can't provide for its own citizens  Unless they set up private clinics for wealthy cash only patients.
> 
> Canada *only* has a single payer system for insured services; most other countries with socialized medical systems also allow for private options which takes the some of the pressure off the system. Trauma and emergency care has first priority - but lack of resources has made it difficult in many situations to get proper treatment before it becomes an emergency.


There is a trend starting for conserige doctors in the US. These doctors will charge a fee, that will allow the patient to receive treatment, tests, etc., for a discounted amount. It will also allow the doctor, not his assistants, to spend more time with the patient. The doctor will not accept insurance and it will be payment at the time of service. I'm not sure how this works with hospitals yet or if catastrophic insurance will be the way to go along with the conserige plan. It is interesting and I'm trying to follow up on it. It might be an alternative to Obamacare.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Beautiful photo! :thumbup:
> The wings are almost transparent.


Here is it right-side up:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Beautiful photo! :thumbup:
> The wings are almost transparent.


Thank you, Jokim. I had to post again below because this one was upside down. The dragonfly was head-down on the tree trunk. My GS and I were looking at it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Thump; I noticed that as well. That thread was pure crap as to its intention; the OP had no intention to "help" anyone; she wanted a platform to scream "racist" to everyone again. You'd think the three-talking-heads OP would learn no one cares what she has to say and no one approves of her hateful behavior, but nope, she goes on and on and on. What a sad individual she is.
> 
> What is worse, is she has followers. Except, they don't support her brute behavior and try to disperse it. Frankly, they are worse than she. The lot of them think they matter, when in reality, those few willing to speak against them speak for the masses, no one approves or cares what they have to say and they are best to simply ignore.
> 
> Thank you for supporting your son and thank him for his service. I bet they love their monthly cake!


It's only 2 months into Obamacare, why the celebration? Wait until the employer mandate kicks in. They will have more businesses opting for the private insurance exchanges and the employees will see increased costs that rise much faster than salary increases. Businesses will adapt to control their costs by getting employees to pay more. Possibly employees will encourage their employers to pursue the private insurance because they do not like the choices available to the individuals under Obamacare. Can this be considered a side effect of Obamacare?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> beautiful pictures so sorry about losing power, and getting snow.
> 
> But not sorry enough as glad it isn't snowing here.


I feel sort of sorry for not having snow too. Oh who am I kidding, I am so HAPPY we do NOT HAVE snow. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> There is a trend starting for conserige doctors in the US. These doctors will charge a fee, that will allow the patient to receive treatment, tests, etc., for a discounted amount. It will also allow the doctor, not his assistants, to spend more time with the patient. The doctor will not accept insurance and it will be payment at the time of service. I'm not sure how this works with hospitals yet or if catastrophic insurance will be the way to go along with the conserige plan. It is interesting and I'm trying to follow up on it. It might be an alternative to Obamacare.


I think it's interesting, too. I think my sil has that with one of her doctors.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I feel sort of sorry for not having snow too. Oh who am I kidding, I am so HAPPY we do NOT HAVE snow. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


We need the Snoopy "happy dance!"


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Great training. You have every right to be proud of him, CB. This experience might come in handy later in his life. What field of nursing does he prefer? When people go back to school after an absence, they are more mature in their attitude toward the school experience and often perform better than their younger counterparts. Good for him! and God Bless him! :thumbup: :-D


He will graduate in Dec. I think he loves it all. His wife is a manager in the Renal care. His oldest will graduate in March on '15 . We will see then what field they will go into.
You are right the he dropped out after the first semester. He got married and had 3 kids and a profession. The decided he wanted to go into nursing. Funny how life makes different turns. He has made b's the whole time. Thanks for the Blessing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He will graduate in Dec. I think he loves it all. His wife is a manager in the Renal care. His oldest will graduate in March on '15 . We will see then what field they will go into.
> You are right the he dropped out after the first semester. He got married and had 3 kids and a profession. The decided he wanted to go into nursing. Funny how life makes different turns. He has made b's the whole time. Thanks for the Blessing.


You should be very proud!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He will graduate in Dec. I think he loves it all. His wife is a manager in the Renal care. His oldest will graduate in March on '15 . We will see then what field they will go into.
> You are right the he dropped out after the first semester. He got married and had 3 kids and a profession. The decided he wanted to go into nursing. Funny how life makes different turns. He has made b's the whole time. Thanks for the Blessing.


Wishing him the best for the future. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:
 

> He will graduate in Dec. I think he loves it all. His wife is a manager in the Renal care. His oldest will graduate in March on '15 . We will see then what field they will go into.
> You are right the he dropped out after the first semester. He got married and had 3 kids and a profession. The decided he wanted to go into nursing. Funny how life makes different turns. He has made b's the whole time. Thanks for the Blessing.


Nursing is a great profession to go. There's a great future in it for him, and it's so versatile. There are nurses doing so many things - hospitals, doctor's offices, home care, even schools and businesses have nurses. I hope my daughter considers it when her kids are all in school. Best of luck to him!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son just helped to deliver a baby! He is on the maternity floor today as part of his nursing. Just got a text from him. So proud he went back to school.


What a wonderful experience. I know he will never forget that. I am happy he is taking this career path. We need good nurses, especially male nurses.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What a wonderful experience. I know he will never forget that. I am happy he is taking this career path. We need good nurses, especially male nurses.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Beautiful, your view is absolutely beautiful! :thumbup:
> Why do you lose power so frequently? At one time, we also lost power often, but then the utility trimmed the trees and we haven't had many outages since.


  lost power again just as I was replying! DH says it was off for just over 3 hours. I went in to work, but closed up and came home about 1pm. Had no customers and most of the other shops were already closed. Snow is forecast to continue into the night, so will have to see how it looks tomorrow morning. Schools are closed and I saw a few kids sledding on a little hill - including 1 that just used his back side. They looked like they were having a lot of fun.

Like you, we often used to lose power until Hydro did a major tree trimming program and the last few years have been pretty good. Most of these outages are caused by the weight of the wet snow pulling the wires down and some from the snow pulling tree branches down onto the lines.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No don't knit. May mess up the healing. Give your selve time to heal.


Like your new avatar CB; is that your woodworking shop?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son just helped to deliver a baby! He is on the maternity floor today as part of his nursing. Just got a text from him. So proud he went back to school.


 :thumbup: That must have such an exciting experience for him, will probably make him happy all day. Can see why you would be proud of him, not easy going back to school after being out working


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Like your new avatar CB; is that your woodworking shop?


Yes WCK it is. Hope you don't lose your power again. Good thing you have the new pellet stove. Do you use kerosene lamps. Maybe a good idea to light one up so you can knit by the glow if you lose the electricity.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You should be very proud!


I am LL. Son has a very tender heart and has ministered to some of the sick. Hope he doesn't take it home with him( the hurt).


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Like your new avatar CB; is that your woodworking shop?


Noticed your avatar also, CB. Is it your ww. workshop?
I love working with wood, refinishing furniture, doing small repair jobs around the house, etc. DH doesn't like doing that, perhaps because he doesn't feel confident in the result. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He was there with 2 of his kids but this was really helping. He sent us the pic. I am still smiling.


That reminded me of 1 of my BIL who farms - he had to help with many cows having difficult births but when his 1st son was born, he got dizzy and almost fainted. The nurse pushed him into a chair and told him to stay there. He was ok by the time the next 2 boys were born.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am LL. Son has a very tender heart and has ministered to some of the sick. Hope he doesn't take it home with him( the hurt).


Know what you mean. Sensitivity to others' feelings is probably something he inherited from you, or perhaps from both, you and your hubby. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That reminded me of 1 of my BIL who farms - he had to help with many cows having difficult births but when his 1st son was born, he got dizzy and almost fainted. The nurse pushed him into a chair and told him to stay there. He was ok by the time the next 2 boys were born.


Did you ever watch "All Creatures Great and Small" on PBS?
A series, set in England, about a veterinary clinic, very realistic, portraying real-life scenes, incl. live calf births. Not pretty. Glad I didn't become a veterinarian. :XD:  :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Know what you mean. Sensitivity to others' feelings is probably something he inherited from you, or perhaps both you and your hubby. :-D


My husband is not tender hearted except with the grands and our children. So guess he is like me. It comes from my whole side of the family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> There is a trend starting for conserige doctors in the US. These doctors will charge a fee, that will allow the patient to receive treatment, tests, etc., for a discounted amount. It will also allow the doctor, not his assistants, to spend more time with the patient. The doctor will not accept insurance and it will be payment at the time of service. I'm not sure how this works with hospitals yet or if catastrophic insurance will be the way to go along with the conserige plan. It is interesting and I'm trying to follow up on it. It might be an alternative to Obamacare.


There was a clinic in Vancouver that tried something similar - they called it an association with an annual membership fee to try to get around the health care regs. Membership would be limited so that docs and other professionals could spend more time with patients and they wouldn't have the long wait lists for appointments. They got their maximum membership in no time but the provincial govt made them shut it down and return to regular practice.

There are a lot of differences based on what province you're in and whether you live close to a major centre. Smaller communities and rural areas have a hard time keeping doctors and they aren't allowed to offer extra compensation to attract them. Some try to get around it by offering free clinic space


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Here is it right-side up:


that's a great shot Bonnie, can see the wing details and even see his eyes :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We need the Snoopy "happy dance!"


and here he is!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He will graduate in Dec. I think he loves it all. His wife is a manager in the Renal care. His oldest will graduate in March on '15 . We will see then what field they will go into.
> You are right the he dropped out after the first semester. He got married and had 3 kids and a profession. The decided he wanted to go into nursing. Funny how life makes different turns. He has made b's the whole time. Thanks for the Blessing.


That will make Dec even a more special month for you this year! It takes a special person to be a nurse, can be very hard on the emotions as well as physically hard.

One of my SIL is a nurse in a self-dialysis clinic where they teach and monitor patients who qualify for this type of dialysis rather than having to come in and be hooked up to a dialysis machine for hours at a time. Emotionally she found it hard to handle working with terminally ill children and young adults.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That reminded me of 1 of my BIL who farms - he had to help with many cows having difficult births but when his 1st son was born, he got dizzy and almost fainted. The nurse pushed him into a chair and told him to stay there. He was ok by the time the next 2 boys were born.


Funny about your bil. I was afraid when my son was born that dh had fainted but he was looking at the mirror of him being born. He had his head laying on my pillow. :shock: :lol: It is different when it is someone you love going thru something like child birth. There is a funny video I will try to find where men are having contractions.
Found it.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piRVp1EJJl4


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes WCK it is. Hope you don't lose your power again. Good thing you have the new pellet stove. Do you use kerosene lamps. Maybe a good idea to light one up so you can knit by the glow if you lose the electricity.


Thanks CB. No kerosene, but do have battery operated lanterns :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Did you ever watch "All Creatures Great and Small" on PBS?
> A series, set in England, about a veterinary clinic, very realistic, portraying real-life scenes, incl. live calf births. Not pretty. Glad I didn't become a veterinarian. :XD:  :wink:


No haven't seen that but can imagine.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB. No kerosene, but do have battery operated lanterns :thumbup:


Good that will work.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am LL. Son has a very tender heart and has ministered to some of the sick. Hope he doesn't take it home with him( the hurt).


That could be a worry, pray that he can always keep his caring ways without letting himself get depressed


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Noticed your avatar also, CB. Is it your ww. workshop?
> I love working with wood, refinishing furniture, doing small repair jobs around the house, etc. DH doesn't like doing that, perhaps because he doesn't feel confident in the result. :XD:


 :thumbup: You fit in well with CB and Yarnie who do wood work and carving. I have no talents in that area at all. DH does well with basic carpentry but not with skilled wood work either


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That will make Dec even a more special month for you this year! It takes a special person to be a nurse, can be very hard on the emotions as well as physically hard.
> 
> One of my SIL is a nurse in a self-dialysis clinic where they teach and monitor patients who qualify for this type of dialysis rather than having to come in and be hooked up to a dialysis machine for hours at a time. Emotionally she found it hard to handle working with terminally ill children and young adults.


 That would be hard. Also hard when you lose a patient.
Our youngest son had stepped on a nail when he was 8. He had a bad infection from the wound. Also a peiece of his tennis shoe in between his bone . For his second surgery he had to be in the Children's Hospital cancer ward. He was there for 10 days. I was so broken hearted that it made me sick. So was dh. Hate for young and the elderly to suffer. Tears me up to the point I burst out crying and have to run away.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Did you ever watch "All Creatures Great and Small" on PBS?
> A series, set in England, about a veterinary clinic, very realistic, portraying real-life scenes, incl. live calf births. Not pretty. Glad I didn't become a veterinarian. :XD:  :wink:


I loved the whole series of books (still have them), but never saw the TV series. Some of those characters were just priceless, makes me laugh thinking of them


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Noticed your avatar also, CB. Is it your ww. workshop?
> I love working with wood, refinishing furniture, doing small repair jobs around the house, etc. DH doesn't like doing that, perhaps because he doesn't feel confident in the result. :XD:


Oh I knew we were kindred. Yes we used to sell folk art and custom furniture. Not doing much due to helping our sons with their business. Our boys use the work shop a lot. I know my dil thinks I am nuts because my son's get me tools for Christmas and B/days. You can use them if you like.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting a kick out of reading Tuffivy over on the ACA site. She is having her say.HAHAHA


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny about your bil. I was afraid when my son was born that dh had fainted but he was looking at the mirror of him being born. He had his head laying on my pillow. :shock: :lol: It is different when it is someone you love going thru something like child birth. There is a funny video I will try to find where men are having contractions.
> Found it.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piRVp1EJJl4


Thanks CB, that was hilarious. I've heard that men passing a kidney stone is about as close to labour pain as it gets for men. And that doesn't last to long either


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That would be hard. Also hard when you lose a patient.
> Our youngest son had stepped on a nail when he was 8. He had a bad infection from the wound. Also a peiece of his tennis shoe in between his bone . For his second surgery he had to be in the Children's Hospital cancer ward. He was there for 10 days. I was so broken hearted that it made me sick. So was dh. Hate for young and the elderly to suffer. Tears me up to the point I burst out crying and have to run away.


Me too. Very special angels that can work in those wards.

Glad your son was ok, infections can be very dangerous and so can tetanus. Is this the same son studying nursing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB, that was hilarious. I've heard that men passing a kidney stone is about as close to labour pain as it gets for men. And that doesn't last to long either


When I was expecting my babies everything that happened to me Dh said he had it. If I had a back ache so did he. He gained 60 lbs with our first child. lol :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting a kick out of reading Tuffivy over on the ACA site. She is having her say.HAHAHA


Oh I'm glad she's back - I enjoyed her posts, she had such a good way with words. Will have to go check it out


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too. Very special angels that can work in those wards.
> 
> Glad your son was ok, infections can be very dangerous and so can tetanus. Is this the same son studying nursing?


No it is my oldest son that is studying nursing and his oldest son is the one that is going too. 
Yes my youngest almost lost his leg over the infection. God intervened with our prayers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When I was expecting my babies everything that happened to me Dh said he had it. If I had a back ache so did he. He gained 60 lbs with our first child. lol :shock:


 :lol: that is funny


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My husband is not tender hearted except with the grands and our children. So guess he is like me. It comes from my whole side of the family.


Your son is a good person. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When I was expecting my babies everything that happened to me Dh said he had it. If I had a back ache so did he. He gained 60 lbs with our first child. lol :shock:


Bet he doesn't want to go through childbirth pains again. :XD: :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB. No kerosene, but do have battery operated lanterns :thumbup:


As I remember from my days in Winnemucca, those Coleman kerosene lanterns throw off a lot of light. :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am LL. Son has a very tender heart and has ministered to some of the sick. Hope he doesn't take it home with him( the hurt).


He is wonderful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Bet he doesn't want to go through childbirth pains again. :XD: :wink:


When I was in the labor room he was suppose to watch my pains on the machine. The needle would go over as far as it could go . He would say WOW you should have seen that one! I was really to throw him out! lol He would also bounce the tennis ball off the floor when he was suppose to rub my back with it. :hunf: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: You fit in well with CB and Yarnie who do wood work and carving. I have no talents in that area at all. DH does well with basic carpentry but not with skilled wood work either


I like working with wood, basic carpentry and the like. Never tried wood carving, though. My motto: why pay someone else to do the job if you can do it yourself.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I loved the whole series of books (still have them), but never saw the TV series. Some of those characters were just priceless, makes me laugh thinking of them


Have a couple of the books, but the tv series was great. DH had a great uncle who was a vet. MD and so we watched.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I knew we were kindred. Yes we used to sell folk art and custom furniture. Not doing much due to helping our sons with their business. Our boys use the work shop a lot. I know my dil thinks I am nuts because my son's get me tools for Christmas and B/days. You can use them if you like.


Thank you for your kind offer. My wood working is put off until my care-taking job is done. Isn't it fun to accomplish something with your hands? Knitting, woodworking, cooking, the list goes on. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I like working with wood, basic carpentry and the like. Never tried wood carving, though. My motto: why pay someone else to do the job if you can do it yourself.


Yarnie is the expert on the carving. I am not that good with a knife. I use a dremel and small knife. Dh is the real wood worker. I have made some doll high chairs , shelves and cut outs. I do the patterns tracing it off and the finishing. I hold the boards up for him as he is in the wheelchair. For the furniture.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for your kind offer. My wood working is put off until my care-taking job is done. Isn't it fun to accomplish something with your hands? Knitting, woodworking, cooking, the list goes on. :thumbup:


You are doing what you should do. Tending to your mil is more important that a hobby. You will have time later. Yes I love to work with my hands. You will be Blessed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am LL. Son has a very tender heart and has ministered to some of the sick. Hope he doesn't take it home with him( the hurt).


What a great son. You are blessed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That reminded me of 1 of my BIL who farms - he had to help with many cows having difficult births but when his 1st son was born, he got dizzy and almost fainted. The nurse pushed him into a chair and told him to stay there. He was ok by the time the next 2 boys were born.


Oh that poor man glad to know he was able to handle the next two.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There was a clinic in Vancouver that tried something similar - they called it an association with an annual membership fee to try to get around the health care regs. Membership would be limited so that docs and other professionals could spend more time with patients and they wouldn't have the long wait lists for appointments. They got their maximum membership in no time but the provincial govt made them shut it down and return to regular practice.
> 
> There are a lot of differences based on what province you're in and whether you live close to a major centre. Smaller communities and rural areas have a hard time keeping doctors and they aren't allowed to offer extra compensation to attract them. Some try to get around it by offering free clinic space


Oh but that sounds so wonderful, hope it catchs on here.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When I was in the labor room he was suppose to watch my pains on the machine. The needle would go over as far as it could go . He would say WOW you should have seen that one! I was really to throw him out! lol He would also bounce the tennis ball off the floor when he was suppose to rub my back with it. :hunf: :lol:


But we still love 'em, don't we, CB? :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Have a couple of the books, but the tv series was great. DH had a great uncle who was a vet. MD and so we watched.


I loved the books and the series too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When I was expecting my babies everything that happened to me Dh said he had it. If I had a back ache so did he. He gained 60 lbs with our first child. lol :shock:


Did he lose his baby weight after delivery? So hard especially after first one. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie is the expert on the carving. I am not that good with a knife. I use a dremel and small knife. Dh is the real wood worker. I have made some doll high chairs , shelves and cut outs. I do the patterns tracing it off and the finishing. I hold the boards up for him as he is in the wheelchair. For the furniture.


Isn't the dremel tool the best tool invented? It's great for so many applications when refinishing furniture. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did he lose his baby weight after delivery? So hard especially after first one. ;-)


It took him a long time. I think I did after the 3rd month but he kept it longer because he gained more and didn't breast feed. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Isn't the dremel tool the best tool invented? It's great for so many applications when refinishing furniture. :thumbup:


Yes it is great. Mine is lost at the moment. Need to look for it. My dd uses one in her jewelry work.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I loved the books and the series too.


The series was very low key. But after watching several episodes, it started to grow on you and you began to see the individual characteristics of each person in this series. I miss it. Hope they bring it back.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are doing what you should do. Tending to your mil is more important that a hobby. You will have time later. Yes I love to work with my hands. You will be Blessed.


I agree, CB. A time and a place for everything. :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim understand what you mean about seeing a person suffer. The children are the hardest. 

I remember standing in a closet crying my eyes out for a person who was dieing. His family was gathered around him. He suffer so he had bone cancer.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim understand what you mean about seeing a person suffer. The children are the hardest.
> 
> I remember standing in a closet crying my eyes out for a person who was dieing. His family was gathered around him. He suffer so he had bone cancer.


Reading your post brought tears to my eyes and a memory from many years ago (early college) when I volunteered at a state school for the mentally and physically challenged children. I found myself tearing up when seeing them suffer, so often, that I realized I could never make a career of it. Yet, I loved being with the children, some in wheel chairs, very needy, abandoned by their parents and made wards of the state.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Reading your post brought tears to my eyes and a memory from many years ago (early college) when I volunteered at a state school for the mentally and physically challenged children. I found myself tearing up when seeing them suffer, so often, that I realized I could never make a career of it. Yet, I loved being with the children, some in wheel chairs, very needy, abandoned by their parents and made wards of the state.


I agree it is so hard to see Children suffer but then I have felt that way when I see any one have to suffer. Be glad when we are in heaven and will not have to see it again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Me too Yarnie. No tear at the gate.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree it is so hard to see Children suffer but then I have felt that way when I see any one have to suffer. Be glad when we are in heaven and will not have to see it again.


Amen! :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone watch Mike and Molly? It is so funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Does anyone watch Mike and Molly? It is so funny.


Use to but not for a long time. what I did see was very funny.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Use to but not for a long time. what I did see was very funny.


Dh likes it too. That is the only comedy we watch.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dh likes it too. That is the only comedy we watch.


DH and I are fans of The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Reading your post brought tears to my eyes and a memory from many years ago (early college) when I volunteered at a state school for the mentally and physically challenged children. I found myself tearing up when seeing them suffer, so often, that I realized I could never make a career of it. Yet, I loved being with the children, some in wheel chairs, very needy, abandoned by their parents and made wards of the state.


I know what you mean. I volunteered summers while in high school and worked with children and seniors. Many of the children had so much to teach me - most were very loving and responded so well to any love and attention they were given. One of my very dear friends is a young woman with cerebral palsy and other special needs. I first met her almost 10 years ago when I was asked if I would teach her to crochet to help develop dexterity in her disabled hand. I'm ever so grateful that I got to know her and she has taught me much more than she ever learned from me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Like your new avatar CB; is that your woodworking shop?


Now I hate to ask, and I know I'm dense, but where is CBs new avatar? I just see your name, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That reminded me of 1 of my BIL who farms - he had to help with many cows having difficult births but when his 1st son was born, he got dizzy and almost fainted. The nurse pushed him into a chair and told him to stay there. He was ok by the time the next 2 boys were born.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Know what you mean. Sensitivity to others' feelings is probably something he inherited from you, or perhaps from both, you and your hubby. :-D


I'm sure his patients will love him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Did you ever watch "All Creatures Great and Small" on PBS?
> A series, set in England, about a veterinary clinic, very realistic, portraying real-life scenes, incl. live calf births. Not pretty. Glad I didn't become a veterinarian. :XD:  :wink:


I think I saw one show, but I read all the books. I gave what I had to my GS who loves animals. We all think he'd make a great vet, but he's only 14. Plenty of time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> that's a great shot Bonnie, can see the wing details and even see his eyes :thumbup:


Thanks. I just happened to have the camera out, taking pix of grandson helping with some yard work. We sat down by that tree to take a break, and there was the little critter, posing!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and here he is!


Perfect!!! Thank you, WCK. You are a wonder woman! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Now I hate to ask, and I know I'm dense, but where is CBs new avatar? I just see your name, CB.


Just noticed that she's changed it - it was the outside of their woodworking shop


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Just noticed that she's changed it - it was the outside of their woodworking shop


Oh, I missed it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Joeys I was in the waiting room. My kids wouldn't let me go inside but I didn't want to. There is no way that I would have wanted mine or mil in with me. I love to go to the hospital and look in the nursery. I wouldn't mind volunteering to rock them. That would be fun. No babies to rock anymore here. Matthew will let me hold him for a few minutes but then he is off running.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK what are you doing on your day off? Is it still snowing?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks. I just happened to have the camera out, taking pix of grandson helping with some yard work. We sat down by that tree to take a break, and there was the little critter, posing!


That was a great photo Bonnie! I never realized the details of a dragonfly's body/wings until I studied my photo.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Beautiful, you've captured all the intricate detail. What kind of blossom is the dragonfly in?


Not a blossom; on a piece of rock; granite I believe.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK: Thanks for your words on the another thread yesterday.

Those "women" are a bunch of hateful sickos with the purpose of insulting everyone and everything a Non Lib posts.

PP called her multiple insults of Joey "snark-for-snark". What a lie; she insults without anyone saying anything and then tells us she insults and posts her hate because it is "fun" for her.

No wonder the lot of them have adult children living with them, accept govt assistance, and they spend so much of their time on KP. They never learned to become compassionate and caring people, model citizens with manners and intelligence who are giving or even willing to make something of themselves other than hateful, boring and ignorant old fools expecting everyone else to be like them and always following another's lead.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK what are you doing on your day off? Is it still snowing?


No day off today, will be leaving in a few minutes -- but I get Sat. off instead so that will be a nice change. The snow finally stopped during the night so the melting will probably start today. Very pretty now until everything gets slushy.

What are you doing today? Have you started anything for yourself yet?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That was a great photo Bonnie! I never realized the details of a dragonfly's body/wings until I studied my photo.


Thanks - seeing yours reminded me I had it and I thought you might be interested in the colors. They're really very pretty. I love to get critter pictures like that - when the opportunity arises, which isn't all that often.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No day off today, will be leaving in a few minutes -- but I get Sat. off instead so that will be a nice change. The snow finally stopped during the night so the melting will probably start today. Very pretty now until everything gets slushy.
> 
> What are you doing today? Have you started anything for yourself yet?


Oh poo! Saturday will be good maybe your snow will be melted by then.
It is a beautiful day ,48 right now. Sunny too. Don't know what I am going to do. Maybe go outside for a few minutes. 
I am just finishing us my sil's slippers. They are plain so I may make a crochet flower to them. Then going to make my ds more boot toppers since hers got lost in the mail.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: Thanks for your words on the another thread yesterday.
> 
> Those "women" are a bunch of hateful sickos with the purpose of insulting everyone and everything a Non Lib posts.
> 
> ...


I don't get how they don't understand the difference between a comment (snarky or not) on a topic and mean, personal insults on how people look, their avatars, etc. And then they take offense when it is rightly called bullying - which is exactly what it is. And the complete hypocrisy in so many of their posts! Just as well that I don't have enough time to keep up with all those pages on most days.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't get how they don't understand the difference between a comment (snarky or not) on a topic and mean, personal insults on how people look, their avatars, etc. And then they take offense when it is rightly called bullying - which is exactly what it is. And the complete hypocrisy in so many of their posts! Just as well that I don't have enough time to keep up with all those pages on most days.


I couldn't take it any longer and just do not go there. I am much happier for it. They are terrible.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Does anyone watch Mike and Molly? It is so funny.


Never saw it. :?:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know what you mean. I volunteered summers while in high school and worked with children and seniors. Many of the children had so much to teach me - most were very loving and responded so well to any love and attention they were given. One of my very dear friends is a young woman with cerebral palsy and other special needs. I first met her almost 10 years ago when I was asked if I would teach her to crochet to help develop dexterity in her disabled hand. I'm ever so grateful that I got to know her and she has taught me much more than she ever learned from me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think I saw one show, but I read all the books. I gave what I had to my GS who loves animals. We all think he'd make a great vet, but he's only 14. Plenty of time.


The series focuses on vet. practice about 50% of the time, but you see the unvarnished portrayal of what it's like to be a vet. It's a service industry, therefore time and patience demanding.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No day off today, will be leaving in a few minutes -- but I get Sat. off instead so that will be a nice change. The snow finally stopped during the night so the melting will probably start today. Very pretty now until everything gets slushy.
> 
> What are you doing today? Have you started anything for yourself yet?


The only side of snow I don't care for is the slushy mess. :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh poo! Saturday will be good maybe your snow will be melted by then.
> It is a beautiful day ,48 right now. Sunny too. Don't know what I am going to do. Maybe go outside for a few minutes.
> I am just finishing us my sil's slippers. They are plain so I may make a crochet flower to them. Then going to make my ds more boot toppers since hers got lost in the mail.


Still no satisfaction from the post office, CB?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I couldn't take it any longer and just do not go there. I am much happier for it. They are terrible.


I'm with you, LL. My blood pressure is back to normal since I stopped participating in, and reacting to, their insane posts. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm with you, LL. My blood pressure is back to normal since I stopped participating in, and reacting to, their insane posts. :thumbup:


Right. Are they still going after each other? They just disgust me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Still no satisfaction from the post office, CB?


Nope. They say they are looking. So will just make her more. I found the same yarn she liked so will give them to her in person.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nope. They say they are looking. So will just make her more. I found the same yarn she liked so will give them to her in person.


It's a sad comment on the quality of our USPS these days. It used to lead the world in its high standard os service, but now, sometimes its no better than something in the third world.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right. Are they still going after each other? They just disgust me.


I don't bother to read their drivel, babble and nonsense.
My time is too precious to waste on them. :thumbdown:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We need the Snoopy "happy dance!"


I do it a lot and think it keeps the snow away. At least my version of the dance. :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I loved the whole series of books (still have them), but never saw the TV series. Some of those characters were just priceless, makes me laugh thinking of them


I loved that series. I think they did a good job with the casting. It still comes on PBS occasionally, I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting a kick out of reading Tuffivy over on the ACA site. She is having her say.HAHAHA


I think Tuffivy has hit a few nerves. Especially as far as SQM is concerned.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I couldn't take it any longer and just do not go there. I am much happier for it. They are terrible.


Same here, LL.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The series focuses on vet. practice about 50% of the time, but you see the unvarnished portrayal of what it's like to be a vet. It's a service industry, therefore time and patience demanding.


Yes, and looong arms for reaching into cows. Can you tell that part made a lasting impression on me?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think Tuffivy has hit a few nerves. Especially as far as SQM is concerned.


Went to the site because of all the mentions on here. Read Tuffivy's posts. She's hitting them head on, out of the ball park! Telling it like it is. :thumbup: Good for her! 
She's in a better position to state those things than any of us are.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, and looong arms for reaching into cows. Can you tell that part made a lasting impression on me?


Exactly what I was thinking of! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I don't bother to read their drivel, babble and nonsense.
> My time is too precious to waste on them. :thumbdown:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here, LL.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think Tuffivy has hit a few nerves. Especially as far as SQM is concerned.


She has gotten them told off pretty good. Yes a nerve has been hit. More than one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, and looong arms for reaching into cows. Can you tell that part made a lasting impression on me?


Ok what are you talking about? Long arms?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

This is important to read:

From the Wall Street Journal

Stephen Blackwood: ObamaCare and My Mother's Cancer Medicine

The news was dumbfounding. She used to have a policy that covered the drug that kept her alive. 
Now she's on her own.

By Stephen Blackwood

When my mother was diagnosed with carcinoid cancer in 2005, when she was 49, it came as a lightning shock. Her mother, at 76, had yet to go gray, and her mother's mother, at 95, was still playing bingo in her nursing home. My mother had always been, despite her diminutive frame, a titanic and irrepressible force of vitality and love. She had given birth to me and my nine younger siblings, and juggled kids, home and my father's medical practice with humor and grace for three decades. She swam three 
father's medical practice with humor and grace for three decades. She swam three times a week in the early mornings, ate healthily and never smoked.

And now, cancer? Anyone who's been there knows that a cancer diagnosis is terrifying. A lot goes through your mind and heart: the deep pang of possible loss (what would my father and all of us do without her?), and the anguish and anger at what feels like father and all of us do without her?), and the anguish and anger at what feels like injustice (after decades of mothering and managing dad's practice, she was just then going back to school).

We, as a family, were scared and angry, but from the beginning we knew we would do all we could to fight this disease. We became involved with fundraising for research, through the Caring for Carcinoid Foundation in Boston; we blogged; we did triathlons (my mother's idea) and cherished our time together 
as never before.

Carcinoid, a form of neuroendocrine cancer, is a terminal disease but generally responds well to treatment by Sandostatin, a drug that slows tumor growth and reduces (but does not eliminate) the symptoms of fatigue, nausea and gastrointestinal dysfunction. My mother received a painful shot twice a month and often couldn't sit comfortably for days afterward.

As with most cancers, one thing led to another. There have been several more surgeries, metastases, bone deterioration, a terrible bout of thyroiditis (an inflammation of the thyroid gland), and much more. But my mother has kept fighting, determined to make the most of life, no matter what it brings. She has an indomitable will and is by far the toughest person I've ever met. But she wouldn't still be here without that semimonthly Sandostatin shot that slows the onslaught of her disease.

And then in November, along with millions of other Americans, she lost her health insurance. She'd had a Blue Cross/Blue Shield plan for nearly 20 years. It was expensive, but given that it covered her very expensive treatment, it was a terrific plan. It gave her access to any specialist or surgeon, and to the Sandostatin and other medications that were keeping her alive.

And then, because our lawmakers and president thought they could do better, she had nothing. Her old plan, now considered illegal under the new health law, had been canceled.

Because the exchange website in her state (Virginia) was not working, she went directly to insurers' websites and telephoned them, one by one, over dozens of hours. As a medical-office manager, she had decades of experience navigating the enormous problems of even our pre-ObamaCare system. But nothing could have prepared her for the bureaucratic morass she now had to traverse.

The repeated and prolonged phone waits were Sisyphean, the competence and customer service abysmal. When finally she found a plan that looked like it would cover her Sandostatin and other cancer treatments, she called the insurer, Humana, HUM -2.81% to confirm that it would do so. The enrollment agent said that after she met her deductible, all treatments and medicationsincluding those for her cancerwould be covered at 100%. Because, however, the enrollment agents did notunbelievable though this may seemhave access to the "coverage formularies" for the plans they were selling, they said the only way to find out in detail what was in the plan was to buy the plan. (Does that remind you of anyone?)

With no other options, she bought the plan and was approved on Nov. 22. Because by January the plan was still not showing up on her online Humana account, however, she repeatedly called to confirm that it was active. The agents told her not to worry, she was definitely covered.

Then on Feb. 12, just before going into (yet another) surgery, she was informed by Humana that it would not, in fact, cover her Sandostatin, or other cancer-related medications. The cost of the Sandostatin alone, since Jan. 1, was $14,000, and the company was refusing to pay.

The news was dumbfounding. This is a woman who had an affordable health plan that covered her condition. Our lawmakers weren't happy with that because . . . they wanted plans that were affordable and covered her condition. So they gave her a new one. It doesn't cover her condition and it's completely unaffordable.

Though I'm no expert on ObamaCare (at 10,000 pages, who could be?), I understand that the intentionor at least the rhetorical justificationof this legislation was to provide coverage for those who didn't have it. But there is something deeply and incontestably perverse about a law that so distorts and undermines the free activity of individuals that they can no longer buy and sell the goods and services that keep them alive. ObamaCare made my mother's old plan illegal, and it forced her to buy a new plan that would accelerate her disease and death. She awaits an appeal with her insurer. 

Will this injustice be remedied, for her and for millions of others? Or is my mother to die because she can no longer afford the treatment that keeps her alive?

Like every American, I want affordable health care, and I'm open to innovative solutions of all kindsindividual, corporate, for-profit, nonprofit and public. It will take all of these, and all the intelligence, creativity and self-discipline we have, as well as everything we can offer one another as families, neighbors, friends and citizensand it still won't be perfect. But it is precisely because health care for 300 million people is so complicated that it cannot be centrally managed.

The "Affordable" Care Act is a brutal, Procrustean disaster. In principle, it violates the irreducible particularity of human life, and in practice it will cause many individuals to suffer and die. We can do better, and we must.

Mr. Blackwood is the president of Ralston College, a planned liberal-arts institution in Savannah, Ga., and is on the board of the Caring for Carcinoid Foundation. His mother, Catherine, manages the Family Medicine Center in Virginia Beach, Va.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit quiz http://www.facebook.com/AllFreeKnitting/photos/a.185020031540257.37195.136107936431467/673274952714760/?type=1&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is important to read:
> 
> From the Wall Street Journal
> 
> ...


Oh I am glad you put this on here. But you do know that one of the low in the battery of life lefties will just say it's a lie. Not to much longer and all the lies will become true. So let the little children have fun playing in their sand box. Their wake up call is coming sooner then they think.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes it will hit them just like it will everyone else. Then they will get slammed too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


but I have been having fun just ignoring them and posting what I want. I have a new name to . I so love it, Schizoid vagrant I consider it an honor and I read last night I have a new one yarn face. I have finial reach the point that all I do is laugh at them and how smart they think they are.

when said there is a line for brains they thought it was said trains so they did not get in line. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Hurray, I finished my first project. I chose a scarf with basket weave using oatmeal colored yarn and #13 needles, I really proud of it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

That 'a what we should all do. Create new usernames and blast the Libs. However , I am deeply buried in projects now, and they really aren't 't that important to me.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

karverr said:


> Hurray, I finished my first project. I chose a scarf with basket weave using oatmeal colored yarn and #13 needles, I really proud of it.


Karverr, it is outstanding. Good job. What's the next project you will attack?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> Hurray, I finished my first project. I chose a scarf with basket weave using oatmeal colored yarn and #13 needles, I really proud of it.


You should be proud! It's great!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Karverr, it is outstanding. Good job. What's the next project you will attack?


I don't know what I'll do next. This weather in Texas isn't exactly sweater country. DW has a lot of dish clothe patterns so I may do some of them.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

karverr said:


> Hurray, I finished my first project. I chose a scarf with basket weave using oatmeal colored yarn and #13 needles, I really proud of it.


karverr ----- You've impressed the heck out of me --- OMG --- You should be so very proud of yourself. Way to go karverr!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> Hurray, I finished my first project. I chose a scarf with basket weave using oatmeal colored yarn and #13 needles, I really proud of it.


Oh Karverr that is such a nice scarf, Thanks for posting it. Love the color to. You can wear that with any coat or sweater.

You sure did that in very little time. Did you work at it all day or do bits of it every once in a while.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> I don't know what I'll do next. This weather in Texas isn't exactly sweater country. DW has a lot of dish clothe patterns so I may do some of them.


That sounds like a good idea. Does it cool down at all down there? 
Because if it does a nice lighter sweater may be the thing to make. Using a dk weight would make for a nice sweater that is not heavy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That 'a what we should all do. Create new usernames and blast the Libs. However , I am deeply buried in projects now, and they really aren't 't that important to me.


We don't have to change our names as we know who we are . Unlike some who feel the need to play childish games. Plus would think the name change means they are not as smart as they think they are.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

karverr said:


> Hurray, I finished my first project. I chose a scarf with basket weave using oatmeal colored yarn and #13 needles, I really proud of it.


It's fantastic! You should be very proud. The wearer looks good in it. What's your next project going to be?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

karverr said:


> I don't know what I'll do next. This weather in Texas isn't exactly sweater country. DW has a lot of dish clothe patterns so I may do some of them.


Maybe a scarf for your wife? Your first was a success. You might make her a gift for next Christmas. I know that I have to start Christmas projects early. Since you did so well with basket weave, you might be up to tackling a simple cable design. That's a good technique to learn. It looks so tricky but really is very simple.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

DIL has been sick today. So, I spent my time during lunch going over to her house to help with the twins. Then I went back after work. Found her when I went back laying in the floor with one of the twins on either is of her. I sent her back to bed and spent time talking to Ellie and Cole. It's nights like this that I wish my DH knew how to cook. I got home at 7:30 and had to make dinner. Ugh!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh poo! Saturday will be good maybe your snow will be melted by then.
> It is a beautiful day ,48 right now. Sunny too. Don't know what I am going to do. Maybe go outside for a few minutes.
> I am just finishing us my sil's slippers. They are plain so I may make a crochet flower to them. Then going to make my ds more boot toppers since hers got lost in the mail.


Didnt' the PO send the boot toppers back to you? Awful that they're lost!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> DIL has been sick today. So, I spent my time during lunch going over to her house to help with the twins. Then I went back after work. Found her when I went back laying in the floor with one of the twins on either is of her. I sent her back to bed and spent time talking to Ellie and Cole. It's nights like this that I wish my DH knew how to cook. I got home at 7:30 and had to make dinner. Ugh!


Is Ellie okay now? Maybe mama caught it. You are a good mil.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> DIL has been sick today. So, I spent my time during lunch going over to her house to help with the twins. Then I went back after work. Found her when I went back laying in the floor with one of the twins on either is of her. I sent her back to bed and spent time talking to Ellie and Cole. It's nights like this that I wish my DH knew how to cook. I got home at 7:30 and had to make dinner. Ugh!


You such a good mom and grandma. Take out would be good for him to learn if he can't cook. 
Hope you get some rest tonight. Hope DIL is doing better tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Didnt' the PO send the boot toppers back to you? Awful that they're lost!


Oh I really really do have to learn to read before I crack up laughing.

I saw the word PO and I remembered some of my friends using that when I was young.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Didnt' the PO send the boot toppers back to you? Awful that they're lost!


No haven't seen them in either state. Someone is wearing them in the snow in Kentucky. :shock: :roll: :hunf: Don't like the yarn either but Ds had a sweater that matched them so I will do it for her.
AGAIN!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> That is what I had about 60 years ago. It is still just as thick only short and white. My mother and grandmother loved my long hair and braided it etc. when I was in grade school.


Did I miss your hair? Please tell me where it is located!

Too much to read.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Went to the site because of all the mentions on here. Read Tuffivy's posts. She's hitting them head on, out of the ball park! Telling it like it is. :thumbup: Good for her!
> She's in a better position to state those things than any of us are.


What site please as I'm lost but this 77 degree temps I spend too much time outside!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Hurray, I finished my first project. I chose a scarf with basket weave using oatmeal colored yarn and #13 needles, I really proud of it.


Wow, I'm impressed with your knitting--how fast you made this scarf!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Guess what Hubby and I saw today a Robin he must not have gotten the message not to head north yet.

We are cold again low low temps for rest of week. they keep saying 28 days till spring right the way it is going I would bet on 50 or more days.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok what are you talking about? Long arms?


WHen the vet helped deliver calves, he had to reach into the cow to help the calf be born. waaaaay into...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is important to read:
> 
> From the Wall Street Journal
> 
> ...


Oh, my - terrible. This is a good article. I'm going to copy this and email it out. Thanks, LL.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> WHen the vet helped deliver calves, he had to reach into the cow to help the calf be born. waaaaay into...


I was going to explain, but thanks Bonnie! :|


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

CB, I'm Biology then Brave yarn hoarder ! Where do you find all f these things?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Did I miss your hair? Please tell me where it is located!
> 
> Too much to read.


Jane, go to User List, type in Joeysomma, then click on 
find by user name. That will take you to her profile. Go to number of messages posted, click on List. That will give you her posts, most recent first. Click on one of her posts where it says "go to message," and you'll see her message and her avatar with her long hair.

Never mind. I just looked, and she took it off already. It was a picture of her when she was a little girl - taken from the back with very long, very pretty, wavy blonde hair.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> WHen the vet helped deliver calves, he had to reach into the cow to help the calf be born. waaaaay into...


Ok. My sil helped deliver their calves but I wasn't there. Blah! glad I wasn't there. They also had a baby donkey. Got rid of the cows and kept the male donkey. Maybe getting a friend tomorrow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I was going to explain, thanks Bonnie! :|


Not sure how good the explanation was, but I think CB will get the picture.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, I'm Biology then Brave yarn hoarder ! Where do you find all f these things?


Facebook. I am Manical Hoarder. What ever the manical is I know what the hoarder is.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what Hubby and I saw today a Robin he must not have gotten the message not to head north yet.
> 
> We are cold again low low temps for rest of week. they keep saying 28 days till spring right the way it is going I would bet on 50 or more days.


We are over run with robins in the pasture, haven't seen this many in a long time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> The series focuses on vet. practice about 50% of the time, but you see the unvarnished portrayal of what it's like to be a vet. It's a service industry, therefore time and patience demanding.


And some of those pet owners sure were demanding! It was such a well written series, I could "see" most of the characters


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is important to read:
> 
> From the Wall Street Journal
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, LL. It is one of many, perhaps thousands, examples of tragedies suffered by people as a result of o's basic transformation of America. It's only the beginning of this catastrophe, this willful and purposeful destruction of the American society, called OBAMACARE. Unfortunately, people don't pay attention, unless it happens to them, or to someone close, personally.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> The only side of snow I don't care for is the slushy mess. :wink:


Lots of melting today, puddles and slush everywhere. Hope no one had any flooding. Turned colder when the sun was going down and supposed to freeze overnight so we might have a skating rink in some of the parking lots


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And some of those pet owners sure were demanding! It was such a well written series, I could "see" most of the characters


Yes. It was very interesting reading. Just chatting about it rekindles my interest.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nope. They say they are looking. So will just make her more. I found the same yarn she liked so will give them to her in person.


Is she coming to visit or are you going to Kentucky?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok. My sil helped deliver their calves but I wasn't there. Blah! glad I wasn't there. They also had a baby donkey. Got rid of the cows and kept the male donkey. Maybe getting a friend tomorrow.


I thought you'd understand. Not a job for me. My arms aren't long enough.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Hurray, I finished my first project. I chose a scarf with basket weave using oatmeal colored yarn and #13 needles, I really proud of it.


Great looking scarf, Karverr. Looks like it's very warm, too! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I loved that series. I think they did a good job with the casting. It still comes on PBS occasionally, I think you will enjoy it.


I'll have to check out the schedule and see if it's on. Or it's probably on youtube too?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> We are over run with robins in the pasture, haven't seen this many in a long time.


I missed some posts, but I'm sure that's the scarf you made on your avatar. Great looking! Congratulations! I hope you enjoyed knitting it. It looks good. I'll remember that next time I make a scarf for someone - basketweave. I think it's fun to knit basketweave, and it gives a nice product!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> but I have been having fun just ignoring them and posting what I want. I have a new name to . I so love it, Schizoid vagrant I consider it an honor and I read last night I have a new one yarn face. I have finial reach the point that all I do is laugh at them and how smart they think they are.
> 
> when said there is a line for brains they thought it was said trains so they did not get in line. :XD: :XD:


I hope Ocare goes away! They have no brains.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am glad you put this on here. But you do know that one of the low in the battery of life lefties will just say it's a lie. Not to much longer and all the lies will become true. So let the little children have fun playing in their sand box. Their wake up call is coming sooner then they think.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> Hurray, I finished my first project. I chose a scarf with basket weave using oatmeal colored yarn and #13 needles, I really proud of it.


Karverr,
I love it. The yarn is so nice and your work is, too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> karverr ----- You've impressed the heck out of me --- OMG --- You should be so very proud of yourself. Way to go karverr!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for posting this, LL. It is one of many, perhaps thousands, examples of tragedies suffered by people as a result of o's basic transformation of America. It's only the beginning of this catastrophe, this willful and purposeful destruction of the American society, called OBAMACARE. Unfortunately, people don't pay attention, unless it happens to them or to someone close personally.


 :thumbup: glad everyone liked it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> DIL has been sick today. So, I spent my time during lunch going over to her house to help with the twins. Then I went back after work. Found her when I went back laying in the floor with one of the twins on either is of her. I sent her back to bed and spent time talking to Ellie and Cole. It's nights like this that I wish my DH knew how to cook. I got home at 7:30 and had to make dinner. Ugh!


You had a long day, Thumper. You needed to rest, not to cook. Next time have DH dial the phone for pizza delivery to your door. ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I think Tuffivy has hit a few nerves. Especially as far as SQM is concerned.


I saw that yesterday. Good for Ivy! The Libs have lived with their stereotypes for so long when someone doesn't fit their mold they have to find some other way of labelling them just so they can stay on their program.

The sloth needed a reality check and Ivy gave it to her! SQM can be funny sometimes, but she's a real rabble rouser - deliberately looking for ways to stir up trouble


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is she coming to visit or are you going to Kentucky?


Sister is here now. She has to pack up to move. I have spent a few days with her. She is upset over the lost of her boot toppers. LOL They weren't all that but they matched her sweater. She has frozen in Kentucky and wants them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What site please as I'm lost but this 77 degree temps I spend too much time outside!


Sounds like you're still in FL. Enjoying the warm weather, I hope. The site is: Affordable Care Act Is Working ... . It's a fun read. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> We are over run with robins in the pasture, haven't seen this many in a long time.


Tell them for me Karverr not to come up north yet as there is about 4 to 6 inches of snow on the ground yet and not much of a meal can be found for now. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Not sure how good the explanation was, but I think CB will get the picture.


Definite turn off for me. And, he did it w/o latex gloves!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sounds like you're still in FL. Enjoying the warm weather, I hope. The site is: Affordable Care Act Is Working ... . It's a fun read. :XD:


Oh but I love the WOW to I shall keep writing my letters to No name. It is fun to see them go off. I really do laugh about it. It does not take much to set them off. I love what Ivy told them last night. They really went off on that. Truth is not something they can handle or understand.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> We are over run with robins in the pasture, haven't seen this many in a long time.


They are staying over in your area. Heard about our cold weather up here and just biding their time till it warms up. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> but I have been having fun just ignoring them and posting what I want. I have a new name to . I so love it, Schizoid vagrant I consider it an honor and I read last night I have a new one yarn face. I have finial reach the point that all I do is laugh at them and how smart they think they are.
> 
> when said there is a line for brains they thought it was said trains so they did not get in line. :XD: :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Good for you Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> Hurray, I finished my first project. I chose a scarf with basket weave using oatmeal colored yarn and #13 needles, I really proud of it.


Your scarf looks great and you finished it so quickly too!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Poor DW is obsessed with knitting socks. She just took a hat class to learn how to use the double pointed needles. As soon as she gets time in her busy schedule, she will start a pair.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but I love the WOW to I shall keep writing my letters to No name. It is fun to see them go off. I really do laugh about it. It does not take much to set them off. I love what Ivy told them last night. They really went off on that. Truth is not something they can handle or understand.


Truth to the lefty libs is like a cross to a vampire, maybe a cross to them (the Left) too! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Poor DW is obsessed with knitting socks. She just took a hat class to learn how to use the double pointed needles. As soon as she gets time in her busy schedule, she will start a pair.


Knitting socks is very habit forming, trust me. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> DIL has been sick today. So, I spent my time during lunch going over to her house to help with the twins. Then I went back after work. Found her when I went back laying in the floor with one of the twins on either is of her. I sent her back to bed and spent time talking to Ellie and Cole. It's nights like this that I wish my DH knew how to cook. I got home at 7:30 and had to make dinner. Ugh!


You're a great MIL and grandma. Talk DH into takeout on nights like this?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I really really do have to learn to read before I crack up laughing.
> 
> I saw the word PO and I remembered some of my friends using that when I was young.


 :lol: now that I see it in print I remember we used it too! But then CB has a good reason to be PO'd since they lost the boot toppers


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-240872-1.html

you just have to try this it is funny


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Sounds like you're still in FL. Enjoying the warm weather, I hope. The site is: Affordable Care Act Is Working ... . It's a fun read. :XD:


I just wonder who will get the tongue lashing from these lefties when their little obama care bubble gets burst and they have to suffer with the rest of us?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> Poor DW is obsessed with knitting socks. She just took a hat class to learn how to use the double pointed needles. As soon as she gets time in her busy schedule, she will start a pair.


Both of yall are something. Maybe some fingerless gloves to match the scarf. Will y'all be knitting for each other?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sister is here now. She has to pack up to move. I have spent a few days with her. She is upset over the lost of her boot toppers. LOL They weren't all that but they matched her sweater. She has frozen in Kentucky and wants them.


I'm glad you had a chance for a nice visit. And I can see why she would love nice warm boot toppers with the winter you've had this year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: now that I see it in print I remember we used it too! But then CB has a good reason to be PO'd since they lost the boot toppers


My sister let the PO know how Po'd she was . LOL They maybe knitting her some new ones! Boot toppers that is. :shock: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but I love the WOW to I shall keep writing my letters to No name. It is fun to see them go off. I really do laugh about it. It does not take much to set them off. I love what Ivy told them last night. They really went off on that. Truth is not something they can handle or understand.


Yes, you've really got them going with No Name. And if No Name recognizes herself, she is staying mighty quiet about it :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> Poor DW is obsessed with knitting socks. She just took a hat class to learn how to use the double pointed needles. As soon as she gets time in her busy schedule, she will start a pair.


socks can become very addictive, maybe she will teach you and you could make a pair for each other


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I just wonder who will get the tongue lashing from these lefties when their little obama care bubble gets burst and they have to suffer with the rest of us?


They will blame the Repubs and the conservatives, and the TEA party. :-(


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-240872-1.html
> 
> you just have to try this it is funny


After a few tries I survived for a whole 3 seconds :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

0.126 is my score Yarnie. I guess I know the quick get away.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> They will blame the Repubs and the conservatives, and the TEA party. :-(


You know it!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> They will blame the Repubs and the conservatives, and the TEA party.





Country Bumpkins said:


> You know it!


Don't forget Bush


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> They will blame the Repubs and the conservatives, and the TEA party. :-(


That part of the problem we will have to suffer for their mistakes too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Don't forget Bush


Oh and we should go all the way back it was all Washingtons fault. Sure wish their ancestors had stayed in the old country.
But then it is just wishful thinking.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> After a few tries I survived for a whole 3 seconds :lol:


but isn't it fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Don't forget Bush


Thought was a given. :shock: :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Definite turn off for me. And, he did it w/o latex gloves!!


Ewwww, that's right. Along those lines, remember other things before latex gloves:

sub shop - shaved the meat and it dropped onto their hands
restaurant - who knows what goes on in the kitchen
dentist - enough said
doctor - more than enough said

I like the gloves so much I think I'll start using them when I brush my own teeth!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Poor DW is obsessed with knitting socks. She just took a hat class to learn how to use the double pointed needles. As soon as she gets time in her busy schedule, she will start a pair.


 Good for her. There's always another mountain to climb!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ewwww, that's right. Along those lines, remember other things before latex gloves:
> 
> sub shop - shaved the meat and it dropped onto their hands
> restaurant - who knows what goes on in the kitchen
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> They will blame the Repubs and the conservatives, and the TEA party. :-(


Ah, yes - the TEA party - bunch of ignorant, racist homophobes clinging to their guns and religion. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

And of course we're clinging to our guns and religion - that's all that's left in this country now. Besides, we could do worse than to cling to our religion. Maybe they should try it sometime? (Where's the halo icon when I need it?)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here's some great news:

http://info.redstate.com/egl40/c2.php?=8Sel52bt1Se0JXak1yc0JXYt1CbhdXLld3by1SZrlWbtMXZvdWL0ZWZs9SNy8iMw8CNxAjMv02bj5SZ0FGdzRWZy5yd3d3LvoDc0RHavY1LO9CSvgDN5UDO5EzL5gTO1QTO4gjMx8iQQdUR

Walmart is investing its *own* $250 BILLION into American Manufacturing to bring back good jobs, and the opportunity of the American Dream to Middle Class families in America.

Mike Rowe has starting an organization and scholarship fund to help Americans and encourage Americans to get educated and skilled for good blue-collar skilled jobs paying good wages, not just minimum wages, and to also bring jobs back to America.

Naturally, the Dems are hitting back onto Walmart (as always) but now they are trying to silence Mike Rowe as well.

No Dem wants Americans to get skilled and good jobs; the Dems want Americans dependent on govt so they can increase govt and the votes for more Dems to be the ruling class.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Knitting socks is very habit forming, trust me. :XD:


I want to learn. Are they difficult to make?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I want to learn. Are they difficult to make?


I don't think that they are. I've made many pair and everyone that I've given them to love them. If you run into any difficulties there are oodles of youtube videos that can help you. Give it a try.

Just to throw in my opinion...I don't knit socks on anything larger than a 1 unless I'm making slippers. I find that the purl nubs are too large and when walking on them all day will irritate the sole of my foot.

Take the plunge!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Exactly what I was thinking of! :thumbup: :lol:


Great minds think alike, Jokim!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't go to those nasty sites any more. When I did in the past, I'd read until I was really mad. Bad for the blood pressure AND - just as important - the immune system.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's some great news:
> 
> http://info.redstate.com/egl40/c2.php?=8Sel52bt1Se0JXak1yc0JXYt1CbhdXLld3by1SZrlWbtMXZvdWL0ZWZs9SNy8iMw8CNxAjMv02bj5SZ0FGdzRWZy5yd3d3LvoDc0RHavY1LO9CSvgDN5UDO5EzL5gTO1QTO4gjMx8iQQdUR
> 
> ...


This is great. I also think the GOP would be wise to start some campaign ads praising the steadfastness and dependability of the American worker. Give families a boost at the same time by showing him/her coming home from work, being greeted by family. You know - the old nuclear family idea? It couldn't hurt. They should expand it to show working women, too. They - women - are also dependable workers and are not all executives. Let's promote the idea of pride and joy in taking care of oneself AND one's family, marriage, etc. Let's show the values of home and hearth in a GOOD light. ?

Too narrow-minded? I don't mean to be. But tv makes fun of these things all the time and promotes promiscuity, physical perfection, having fun, staying young, being sexy, making money, buying things. Let the GOP stand for core values and show that these are GOOD for people, children and adults alike. Make our focus the people in our lives, not the "stuff."


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I don't think that they are. I've made many pair and everyone that I've given them to love them. If you run into any difficulties there are oodles of youtube videos that can help you. Give it a try.
> 
> Just to throw in my opinion...I don't knit socks on anything larger than a 1 unless I'm making slippers. I find that the purl nubs are too large and when walking on them all day will irritate the sole of my foot.
> 
> Take the plunge!


Thanks. I am so frustrated with a knitting project. I am doing decreases on a Lacy Cardigan pattern. Every row has a different number. I am getting stitches all mixed up and am afraid I'll have to abandon it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I don't think that they are. I've made many pair and everyone that I've given them to love them. If you run into any difficulties there are oodles of youtube videos that can help you. Give it a try.
> 
> Just to throw in my opinion...I don't knit socks on anything larger than a 1 unless I'm making slippers. I find that the purl nubs are too large and when walking on them all day will irritate the sole of my foot.
> 
> Take the plunge!


That's an excellent point! I do love a soft snazzy sock and would also like to learn. Just start? Good idea.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Waiting to see if I can skype with my Dad soon. Hubby wants me to try again to see if it is my camera. I keep putting off getting a new one. So if he can not hear me today will have to just break into piggy bank and go get another one. Thats what happens when you try using old compter. But may be Dad has done something to his. It is getting harder for him to rmember things and how to do it.
His new phone seem to be not working as he called and could not hear me. Think it may be something he did not do to as not to hear me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's an excellent point! I do love a soft snazzy sock and would also like to learn. Just start? Good idea.


Go for it Bon you can do it.Thumper is right have to try and it can be fun I am sure. Not having done socks I think I will give it a try. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Go for it Bon you can do it.Thumper is right have to try and it can be fun I am sure. Not having done socks I think I will give it a try. :thumbup:


Too bad we don't live each other. All the sock newbies could get together and learn. That would be so much fun.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's some great news:
> 
> http://info.redstate.com/egl40/c2.php?=8Sel52bt1Se0JXak1yc0JXYt1CbhdXLld3by1SZrlWbtMXZvdWL0ZWZs9SNy8iMw8CNxAjMv02bj5SZ0FGdzRWZy5yd3d3LvoDc0RHavY1LO9CSvgDN5UDO5EzL5gTO1QTO4gjMx8iQQdUR
> 
> ...


Wonderful news! We have shortages of skilled trades here too and any effort to provide training leading to well paid, long term employment should be applauded. Total hypocrisy to complain because the money is coming from Walmart.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Too bad we don't live each other. All the sock newbies could get together and learn. That would be so much fun.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I don't think that they are. I've made many pair and everyone that I've given them to love them. If you run into any difficulties there are oodles of youtube videos that can help you. Give it a try.
> 
> Just to throw in my opinion...I don't knit socks on anything larger than a 1 unless I'm making slippers. I find that the purl nubs are too large and when walking on them all day will irritate the sole of my foot.
> 
> Take the plunge!


 :thumbup: they really aren't that hard if you just do them 1 step at a time. And they're nice portable projects that you can take almost anywhere


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Waiting to see if I can skype with my Dad soon. Hubby wants me to try again to see if it is my camera. I keep putting off getting a new one. So if he can not hear me today will have to just break into piggy bank and go get another one. Thats what happens when you try using old compter. But may be Dad has done something to his. It is getting harder for him to rmember things and how to do it.
> His new phone seem to be not working as he called and could not hear me. Think it may be something he did not do to as not to hear me.


I hope the skyping works for you Yarnie. With his phone, it might just be the volume button that needs to be turned up. Maybe volume on his computer too if he sees you but can't hear you. Is there someone at assisted living that could help him?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wonderful news! We have shortages of skilled trades here too and any effort to provide training leading to well paid, long term employment should be applauded. Total hypocrisy to complain because the money is coming from Walmart.


Here they have done away with trade school. Don't even have it in High School now. Not even a home ec class that teachs you anything. Boys and girls take it but just basic things. It's not called home ec but life style or something. My dh and boys had shop which they learned to work on cars and woodworking. You have to buy a new dishwasher unless you fix it yourself. No one know how to here. Good thing we can do it for ourselves .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: they really aren't that hard if you just do them 1 step at a time. And they're nice portable projects that you can take almost anywhere


 I have made socks out of dk but not regular sox. I bought my #1 circles but haven't made them . They are the 12". I have my cheap sock yarn too but just haven't started on them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Very sweet story about a teacher.http://www.upinspire.com/inspire/1184/this-math-teacher-kept-a-big-s


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/02/117779-hey-obama-look-scoreboard/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cartoon.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151961351380896&set=a.380309120895.165796.256566055895&type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol this is me. http://www.facebook.com/142226701734/photos/a.215615051734.141615.142226701734/10151840022236735/?type=1&theater I better get to work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Was able to skype with Dad.

Only problem he had trouble hearing me. Ask him if he had his hearing aids on. Only had one on and went and got other one. Could hear me better. But in the middle of our conversation he took one hearing aid out. Setting here watching him do it.

Then he fiddle with computer to see if he could get sound up. I was screaming at the top of my voice so he could hear me a bit. Hubby said you could be heard half way up the block. I was horse when we were through skyping.

Now I know not my camera or sound. It is on his end.
Got off the computer and still screaming. Too funny was talking to loud when talking to hubby. Told him why am I talking so loud with you you can hear me. Throat hurts still.

Then went into my computer and found features for people who are deaf or hard of hearing. So emailed Dad, and posted instructions for him. As he told me he would have to check out volume well volume control did not help him as he had it up as far as he could.
Plus he said new phone was not working as he called me and could not hear me and hung up on me.While skyping today he told me new phone has a camera ect. Well now I have to figure out how he can set his volume on that. .
It would be funny if I didn't have such a sore throat from skying. At least I know it wasn't my camera. But darn lost contact with other friends as thought it was mine and unplug it. Hubby suggested I try again to make sure it wasn't my camera. So told dad when went to see him we were going to try and skype again today.
I need to go and get a throat lozenge.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cartoon.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151961351380896&set=a.380309120895.165796.256566055895&type=1&theater


Yup we have heard that more then once have we not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Very sweet story about a teacher.http://www.upinspire.com/inspire/1184/this-math-teacher-kept-a-big-s


Wow a teacher who teachs and does such a kind act in his life. What a lesson he has taught one of his students, and now the rest of them through TV know too. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here they have done away with trade school. Don't even have it in High School now. Not even a home ec class that teachs you anything. Boys and girls take it but just basic things. It's not called home ec but life style or something. My dh and boys had shop which they learned to work on cars and woodworking. You have to buy a new dishwasher unless you fix it yourself. No one know how to here. Good thing we can do it for ourselves .


That is because they told students if they didn't get a college educationthey would never get a good job ect.

How many kids went to college and failed how many with degrees can't even get a job in there field.

We keep hearing there are no jobs out there that they (kids and young adults can not find) Don't know about your state but every town I have gone through the job signs are out there in front of factories. They are looking for skilled workers and the pay they get is more than enough to make it in this country.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> After a few tries I survived for a whole 3 seconds :lol:


I think I lasted 4.8 something seconds. Hmm......


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ewwww, that's right. Along those lines, remember other things before latex gloves:
> 
> sub shop - shaved the meat and it dropped onto their hands
> restaurant - who knows what goes on in the kitchen
> ...


 :lol: :wink: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ah, yes - the TEA party - bunch of ignorant, racist homophobes clinging to their guns and religion. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> And of course we're clinging to our guns and religion - that's all that's left in this country now. Besides, we could do worse than to cling to our religion. Maybe they should try it sometime? (Where's the halo icon when I need it?)


Socialism/communism is the left's religion! :x :evil:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I want to learn. Are they difficult to make?


I don't think they're hard to make, if you do it in stages. I purchased a booklet,at JoAnn's, where it lists the terminology of the sock and then gives directions, stage by stage, on how and what to knit. This is a top-down sock. The name of the booklet is: Learn to Knit Socks, #1273 from the American School of Needlework by Edie Eckman. It shows 12 diff. sock designs. Love this booklet. It's my 'go to' directions for knitting socks.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Let's have a sock knitting convention!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> This is important to read:
> 
> From the Wall Street Journal
> 
> ...


I also read that it matters which plan you choose under Obamacare, what medicine will be covered. Some medicine one may take will be covered, but other medicine won't be. There are also medicines that do not have generic brands and they are not covered. It certainly sounds like a crap shoot doesn't it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

You did a good job. Your stitches look even and tightly knit. The color is great. Way to go for your first project.



karverr said:


> Hurray, I finished my first project. I chose a scarf with basket weave using oatmeal colored yarn and #13 needles, I really proud of it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks. I am so frustrated with a knitting project. I am doing decreases on a Lacy Cardigan pattern. Every row has a different number. I am getting stitches all mixed up and am afraid I'll have to abandon it.


Lace is challenging. I found placing lots of markers on the needles helped. Also, rewriting the directions for each row on a sep. index card was a great help to clear up any confusion.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Definite turn off for me. And, he did it w/o latex gloves!!


At least he took his shirt off. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Don't forget Bush


 When in doubt, blame Bush. That should be one of their mottos.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This is great. I also think the GOP would be wise to start some campaign ads praising the steadfastness and dependability of the American worker. Give families a boost at the same time by showing him/her coming home from work, being greeted by family. You know - the old nuclear family idea? It couldn't hurt. They should expand it to show working women, too. They - women - are also dependable workers and are not all executives. Let's promote the idea of pride and joy in taking care of oneself AND one's family, marriage, etc. Let's show the values of home and hearth in a GOOD light. ?
> 
> Too narrow-minded? I don't mean to be. But tv makes fun of these things all the time and promotes promiscuity, physical perfection, having fun, staying young, being sexy, making money, buying things. Let the GOP stand for core values and show that these are GOOD for people, children and adults alike. Make our focus the people in our lives, not the "stuff."


I agree with you Bonnie. The GOP really needs to get away from all the negative images from the last 5 years and start a positive campaign. They also have to get united again. The Dems are playing to the split within the party and it's looking like it is going to their advantage.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Too bad we don't live each other. All the sock newbies could get together and learn. That would be so much fun.


We would give a new meaning to the Sock Hop. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I don't think they're hard to make, if you do it in stages. I purchased a booklet,at JoAnn's, where it lists the terminology of the sock and then gives directions, stage by stage, on how and what to knit. This is a top-down sock. The name of the booklet is: Learn to Knit Socks, #1273 from the American School of Needlework by Edie Eckman. It shows 12 diff. sock designs. Love this booklet. It's my 'go to' directions for knitting socks.


Thanks, Jokim. I'll look for it the next time I am there.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Let's have a sock knitting convention!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I also read that it matters which plan you choose under Obamacare, what medicine will be covered. Some medicine one may take will be covered, but other medicine won't be. There are also medicines that do not have generic brands and they are not covered. It certainly sounds like a crap shoot doesn't it.


Sure does. When is it going to go away!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Lace is challenging. I found placing lots of markers on the needles helped. Also, rewriting the directions for each row on a sep. index card was a great help to clear up any confusion.


I have done the markers. Hope it works.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Wonderful news! We have shortages of skilled trades here too and any effort to provide training leading to well paid, long term employment should be applauded. Total hypocrisy to complain because the money is coming from Walmart.


Did you ever notice how its not the WalMart employees that are complaining about the company? It is usually people that the unions have hired to protest WalMart or the anti-big business types that complain the loudest.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have done the markers. Hope it works.


I have a triangular lace scarf patt. from WEBS that is so involved that I ended up calling the designer for clarification. She was very nice about it and even called me back. Even with that, I ended up writing down each row's directions on a sep. index card to keep track of the sts. And yes, some rows had more sts. than others. Just the way the patt ran.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Socialism/communism is the left's religion! :x :evil:[/quote
> 
> You could throw in a couple other ' isms ' that would describe their anger. :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That is because they told students if they didn't get a college educationthey would never get a good job ect.
> 
> How many kids went to college and failed how many with degrees can't even get a job in there field.
> 
> We keep hearing there are no jobs out there that they (kids and young adults can not find) Don't know about your state but every town I have gone through the job signs are out there in front of factories. They are looking for skilled workers and the pay they get is more than enough to make it in this country.


I saw a piece on 48 Hours or 60 minutes a while back that was saying the same thing. They had the reporter go into the high schools of a few PA towns and talk to the kids. A few were saying that they were going to go to the factories after graduating. They were learning what skills they needed and were getting trained even before they graduated. These kids also said that most of their friends and other students were still so sold on a college education, that they wouldn't think of any other way. There is nothing wrong with a blue collar job and the GOP should be pushing this idea, along with one can always go back to school to get the degree. Doing it this way might eliminate the astronomical student loans at the same time.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Jokim said:
> 
> 
> > Socialism/communism is the left's religion! :x :evil:[/quote
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have made socks out of dk but not regular sox. I bought my #1 circles but haven't made them . They are the 12". I have my cheap sock yarn too but just haven't started on them.


CB,what are #1 circles? For knitting in the round?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Washington Post had an artcle the other day about adding the medicaid and obamacare enrollee's together, and claiming that as the total, when the actual enrollment for the obamacare is around 1.1 million and the exagerated total could be 1.8 million. The calculating that the administration uses to reach a high number of enrollee's is nothing but fuzzy math or common core math. Either way nothing is free and if you get a supplement someone else will get the bill for that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Wow, I'm impressed with your knitting--how fast you made this scarf!


Karverr - me too! You are speedy and did a fine job on your first scarf. Congrats - get those needles clicking again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Very sweet story about a teacher.http://www.upinspire.com/inspire/1184/this-math-teacher-kept-a-big-s


That was wonderful. I emailed it out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lol this is me. http://www.facebook.com/142226701734/photos/a.215615051734.141615.142226701734/10151840022236735/?type=1&theater I better get to work.


LOL. Me, too. Especially today. Blaaaahhhhhh.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Was able to skype with Dad.
> 
> Only problem he had trouble hearing me. Ask him if he had his hearing aids on. Only had one on and went and got other one. Could hear me better. But in the middle of our conversation he took one hearing aid out. Setting here watching him do it.
> 
> ...


It sounds like maybe he needs his hearing aids adjusted. ????


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for posting this, LL. It is one of many, perhaps thousands, examples of tragedies suffered by people as a result of o's basic transformation of America. It's only the beginning of this catastrophe, this willful and purposeful destruction of the American society, called OBAMACARE. Unfortunately, people don't pay attention, unless it happens to them, or to someone close, personally.


So true Jokim and LL. America is sliding quickly now with the horrific Obamacare law.

Have you heard all the lies Kathleen S and the President _still_ claim about the number enrolling and the law's success rate?

I cannot believe those two, specifically, have the nerve to continue on with their lies.

Then, again, Susan Rice last weekend continued her Benghazi lie and said she has no regrets what she famously lied about over a year ago even though recent indisputable evidence shows she, Panetta, Sebilus, Obama, Clinton, etc., were all aware of the lies Rice told BEFORE she told them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Washington Post had an artcle the other day about adding the medicaid and obamacare enrollee's together, and claiming that as the total, when the actual enrollment for the obamacare is around 1.1 million and the exagerated total could be 1.8 million. The calculating that the administration uses to reach a high number of enrollee's is nothing but fuzzy math or common core math. Either way nothing is free and if you get a supplement someone else will get the bill for that.


There is also a difference between enrollees and policies that have had the premium paid. Since that portion of the gov't website still has not been built, there is no way they can say that these are actual policy holders. All it means is that the people have shopped on the website and their product is still in the cart. Fuzzy WH math indeed. The WH still has to lie to the public to get them to sign up.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB,what are #1 circles? For knitting in the round?


12" long #1 circular needles are used for knitting socks. CB, I have these circs but I haven't tried using them to knit socks. I like dpns for that. Are the circs comfortable to knit socks with?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I saw a piece on 48 Hours or 60 minutes a while back that was saying the same thing. They had the reporter go into the high schools of a few PA towns and talk to the kids. A few were saying that they were going to go to the factories after graduating. They were learning what skills they needed and were getting trained even before they graduated. These kids also said that most of their friends and other students were still so sold on a college education, that they wouldn't think of any other way. There is nothing wrong with a blue collar job and the GOP should be pushing this idea, along with one can always go back to school to get the degree. Doing it this way might eliminate the astronomical student loans at the same time.


Also, alot of 18 year olds really don't know what they want to do or what they are suited for. A programmer can't always jump on a tow motor and more a box out of his or hers way. I could go on and on but dinner to fix and horse's to feed. Talk later


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So true Jokim and LL. America is sliding quickly now with the horrific Obamacare law.
> 
> Have you heard all the lies Kathleen S and the President _still_ claim about the number enrolling and the law's success rate?
> 
> ...


Sebilus even stated that she didn't know where anyone got the 7M figure from. DUH, it came from her lips when asked what she thought success would be for the rollout of Obamacare. They know their numbers are false, yet keep at it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I saw that yesterday. Good for Ivy! The Libs have lived with their stereotypes for so long when someone doesn't fit their mold they have to find some other way of labelling them just so they can stay on their program.
> 
> The sloth needed a reality check and Ivy gave it to her! SQM can be funny sometimes, but she's a real rabble rouser - deliberately looking for ways to stir up trouble


 :thumbup: I could write posts for all the Libs and Dems. Same old stories/lies, nothing new, just the talking points they read on their favored Lib/Prog websites. Plus, lies, lies, and more lies.

So tiresome.

On another note, Cheeky Blighter claimed an image of a cat she used as her avatar is her cat, told its name and disposition too.

*However* you can see that exact image (it is a painting) ALL OVER the internet. I posted five links that proved to Cheeks that IF it was her cat, she needs to collect $$$s in royalties and get all those multiple images of her cat and that unique painting off the web if appropriate reimbursement/credit isn't given to her or the artist.

:-D That went over well  Cheeks hasn't yet seen she is trapped in her lies OR that lots of somebodies have her cat! :XD:

Maybe there will be a ransom request.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hiya everyone hope you are all well. Things here are ok.
I have been working on another afghan. i`m in the planning stages of it, and am quite excited about it. When I`m designing my afghans I lose track of time. It doesn`t help when my computer acts up, and my notifications disappear from my email as a reminder to check in.
Is anyone here knowledgeable about RT and LT (right twist and left twist) knitting? I tried it out last night and I just can`t get it to work right even though I found some YouTube videos about it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So true Jokim and LL. America is sliding quickly now with the horrific Obamacare law.
> 
> Have you heard all the lies Kathleen S and the President _still_ claim about the number enrolling and the law's success rate?
> 
> ...


In the Left's Twilight Zone reality, lies pass for truth. They, of necessity, have to, since there is a shocking absence of truth in their life! :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sister is here now. She has to pack up to move. I have spent a few days with her. She is upset over the lost of her boot toppers. LOL They weren't all that but they matched her sweater. She has frozen in Kentucky and wants them.


I cannot understand this lost package CB. I ship all over and haven't had anything lost that didn't get delivered on time.

I forget if you had delivery confirmation on it (someone received it although perhaps not your sister) or if you had insurance on the package you would be entitled to reimbursement.

Anyway, I'm sorry your project was lost.

I ship only USPS either First Class Mail or Priority Mail with Del Confirmation and insurance (if warranted).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but I love the WOW to I shall keep writing my letters to No name. It is fun to see them go off. I really do laugh about it. It does not take much to set them off. I love what Ivy told them last night. They really went off on that. Truth is not something they can handle or understand.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Ah, yes - the TEA party - bunch of ignorant, racist homophobes clinging to their guns and religion. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> And of course we're clinging to our guns and religion - that's all that's left in this country now. Besides, we could do worse than to cling to our religion. Maybe they should try it sometime? (Where's the halo icon when I need it?)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> This is great. I also think the GOP would be wise to start some campaign ads praising the steadfastness and dependability of the American worker. Give families a boost at the same time by showing him/her coming home from work, being greeted by family. You know - the old nuclear family idea? It couldn't hurt. They should expand it to show working women, too. They - women - are also dependable workers and are not all executives. Let's promote the idea of pride and joy in taking care of oneself AND one's family, marriage, etc. Let's show the values of home and hearth in a GOOD light. ?
> 
> Too narrow-minded? I don't mean to be. But tv makes fun of these things all the time and promotes promiscuity, physical perfection, having fun, staying young, being sexy, making money, buying things. Let the GOP stand for core values and show that these are GOOD for people, children and adults alike. Make our focus the people in our lives, not the "stuff."


Great idea, Bonnie. I'm betting it won't happen though. Today, those who need to see that type of ad, don't watch TV. They watch their movies, sites, videos, shows all on small electronics and website where the sponsored advertising is limited and catered to their interests. Those who need to be engaged and see that home/family-value type advertising wouldn't if on the national networks. It is so sad and yes, shameful, to see what is happening to the morals, values, beliefs and mindsets of young adults Americans.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Waiting to see if I can skype with my Dad soon. Hubby wants me to try again to see if it is my camera. I keep putting off getting a new one. So if he can not hear me today will have to just break into piggy bank and go get another one. Thats what happens when you try using old compter. But may be Dad has done something to his. It is getting harder for him to rmember things and how to do it.
> His new phone seem to be not working as he called and could not hear me. Think it may be something he did not do to as not to hear me.


Oh, no, Yarnie. You just bought him that phone. Cannot someone at the center where he lives, assist? Perhaps he changed the volume control switch/button?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Wonderful news! We have shortages of skilled trades here too and any effort to provide training leading to well paid, long term employment should be applauded. Total hypocrisy to complain because the money is coming from Walmart.


I agree. Yet, the Libs/Dems constantly harp against Walmart and want that largest retail employer in the USA, to be boycotted and knocked down because the pay some workers only minimum wages.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope the skyping works for you Yarnie. With his phone, it might just be the volume button that needs to be turned up. Maybe volume on his computer too if he sees you but can't hear you. Is there someone at assisted living that could help him?


Ha - I just posted the same thing. Good thought about his computer volume too!

BTW: I just bought another 10 yard bolt of the special batting for the microwave bowls; I'll be in business again making some first for my family and then for selling. They are such a hit; I must get busy. My sister took them to her place of business and took orders.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> That is because they told students if they didn't get a college educationthey would never get a good job ect.
> 
> How many kids went to college and failed how many with degrees can't even get a job in there field.
> 
> We keep hearing there are no jobs out there that they (kids and young adults can not find) Don't know about your state but every town I have gone through the job signs are out there in front of factories. They are looking for skilled workers and the pay they get is more than enough to make it in this country.


There are great jobs available today; just not enough skilled workers or un-skilled workers willing to work!

Not to brag, but as an example, DH turned down a job offered to him last Friday over the phone, site unseen, no interview for $140,000/annum plus benefits. If you have a needed or necessary skill and have a good reputation/experience or a can-do attitude and a grateful heart and initiative, good jobs are available for those who want and deserve them.

Good workers/employees are hard to find.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There are great jobs available today; just not enough skilled workers or un-skilled workers willing to work!
> 
> Not to brag, but as an example, DH turned down a job offered to him last Friday over the phone, site unseen, no interview for $140,000/annum plus benefits. If you have a needed or necessary skill and have a good reputation/experience or a can-do attitude and a grateful heart and initiative, good jobs are available for those who want and deserve them.
> 
> Good workers/employees are hard to find.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Washington Post had an artcle the other day about adding the medicaid and obamacare enrollee's together, and claiming that as the total, when the actual enrollment for the obamacare is around 1.1 million and the exagerated total could be 1.8 million. The calculating that the administration uses to reach a high number of enrollee's is nothing but fuzzy math or common core math. Either way nothing is free and if you get a supplement someone else will get the bill for that.


They needed 7 million NEWLY ENROLLED/INSURED/PAYING customers, they needed the young to sign up, not just those who got cancellation notices or those signing up for Medicaid who became eligible, all before March 31st. I bet there isn't even 1.5 million NEWLY INSURED, PAYING enrollees regardless of age.

I bet the Medicaid entitled enrollees is at least 80% of those enrolled.

Lie, lie, lie, lie, lie. (by the Admin and President)

Massive and complete failure = Obamacare.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> There is also a difference between enrollees and policies that have had the premium paid. Since that portion of the gov't website still has not been built, there is no way they can say that these are actual policy holders. All it means is that the people have shopped on the website and their product is still in the cart. Fuzzy WH math indeed. The WH still has to lie to the public to get them to sign up.


Isn't it poetic justice that even with all Obama's lies, the public needed isn't signing up? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Sebilus even stated that she didn't know where anyone got the 7M figure from. DUH, it came from her lips when asked what she thought success would be for the rollout of Obamacare. They know their numbers are false, yet keep at it.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

I cannot believe that idiot still has her job (and still wants it)!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya everyone hope you are all well. Things here are ok.
> I have been working on another afghan. i`m in the planning stages of it, and am quite excited about it. When I`m designing my afghans I lose track of time. It doesn`t help when my computer acts up, and my notifications disappear from my email as a reminder to check in.
> Is anyone here knowledgeable about RT and LT (right twist and left twist) knitting? I tried it out last night and I just can`t get it to work right even though I found some YouTube videos about it.


Never heard of the twists, sorry, no help from me. I'm excited to hear/see your next afghan though.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> They needed 7 million NEWLY ENROLLED/INSURED/PAYING customers, they needed the young to sign up, not just those who got cancellation notices or those signing up for Medicaid who became eligible, all before March 31st. I bet there isn't even 1.5 million NEWLY INSURED, PAYING enrollees regardless of age.
> 
> I bet the Medicaid entitled enrollees is at least 80% of those enrolled.
> 
> ...


And they`re still demanding their pound of flesh.
http://www.atr.org/irs-warns-obamacare-tax-must-paid-a8164

And since they`re cutting the military back to 1940 standards, in the same breath they`re demanding billions for roads and railways.
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/02/26/amid-military-cuts-obama-urges-300b-for-roads-and-railways/
Their arrogance is infuriating. I`d like to see the libs defend this.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> In the Left's Twilight Zone reality, lies pass for truth. They, of necessity, have to, since there is a shocking absence of truth in their life! :thumbdown: :evil:


I think they actually believe their own lies to be the truth. They don't question the talking points; just do as they are told. Otherwise, how could they continue on the same path telling them?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> And they`re still demanding their pound of flesh.
> http://www.atr.org/irs-warns-obamacare-tax-must-paid-a8164
> 
> And since they`re cutting the military back to 1940 standards, in the same breath they`re demanding billions for roads and railways.
> ...


Will look at these links next. Our military is in trouble, therefore, so is America because Obama only cuts the military budgets to increase govt hiring/spending. Soon, we'll have a third-world worthless military with no protection of our Nation and freedoms as compared to the world's best military (what we used to be).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Waiting to see if I can skype with my Dad soon. Hubby wants me to try again to see if it is my camera. I keep putting off getting a new one. So if he can not hear me today will have to just break into piggy bank and go get another one. Thats what happens when you try using old compter. But may be Dad has done something to his. It is getting harder for him to rmember things and how to do it.
> His new phone seem to be not working as he called and could not hear me. Think it may be something he did not do to as not to hear me.


Did you get your Daddy?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Jokim said:
> 
> 
> > Socialism/communism is the left's religion! :x :evil:[/quote
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB,what are #1 circles? For knitting in the round?


Circulars


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> 12" long #1 circular needles are used for knitting socks. CB, I have these circs but I haven't tried using them to knit socks. I like dpns for that. Are the circs comfortable to knit socks with?


Don't know I have never used them .I only have used dpn too. Got the #1 when sockit2me was telling how to use them for socks.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I have a triangular lace scarf patt. from WEBS that is so involved that I ended up calling the designer for clarification. She was very nice about it and even called me back. Even with that, I ended up writing down each row's directions on a sep. index card to keep track of the sts. And yes, some rows had more sts. than others. Just the way the patt ran.


Thanks, Jokim. I worked on in all afternoon and had to tear it out! I am so upset that I am having a glass of wine!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

[


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

[


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think they actually believe their own lies to be the truth. They don't question the talking points; just do as they are told. Otherwise, how could they continue on the same path telling them?


I am quoting damemary.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> And they`re still demanding their pound of flesh.
> http://www.atr.org/irs-warns-obamacare-tax-must-paid-a8164
> 
> And since they`re cutting the military back to 1940 standards, in the same breath they`re demanding billions for roads and railways.
> ...


I tried to tell them and they spun it around. :shock: :roll:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: I could write posts for all the Libs and Dems. Same old stories/lies, nothing new, just the talking points they read on their favored Lib/Prog websites. Plus, lies, lies, and more lies.
> 
> So tiresome.
> 
> ...


Not to change the subject... or image,but remember a long time ago when 'cheeks of a blighter' posted a picture of herself at about 5 yrs. old on roller skates. We PM'd about it at the time. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So true Jokim and LL. America is sliding quickly now with the horrific Obamacare law.
> 
> Have you heard all the lies Kathleen S and the President _still_ claim about the number enrolling and the law's success rate?
> 
> ...


You are 100% right - as usual!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> 12" long #1 circular needles are used for knitting socks. CB, I have these circs but I haven't tried using them to knit socks. I like dpns for that. Are the circs comfortable to knit socks with?


Will sock patterns work with either dpn's or circulars? My mother left me both - I never knew her to knit socks! Hmmm.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: I could write posts for all the Libs and Dems. Same old stories/lies, nothing new, just the talking points they read on their favored Lib/Prog websites. Plus, lies, lies, and more lies.
> 
> So tiresome.
> 
> ...


Good grief! Fantasyland.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I tried to tell them and they spun it around. :shock: :roll:


They twist EVERYTHING!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

The halo is beautiful. Thank you, dear KPG. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They twist EVERYTHING!


I know. They must have invented the game Twister. :roll:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So true Jokim and LL. America is sliding quickly now with the horrific Obamacare law.
> 
> Have you heard all the lies Kathleen S and the President _still_ claim about the number enrolling and the law's success rate?
> 
> ...


Alinsky tactics.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Great idea, Bonnie. I'm betting it won't happen though. Today, those who need to see that type of ad, don't watch TV. They watch their movies, sites, videos, shows all on small electronics and website where the sponsored advertising is limited and catered to their interests. Those who need to be engaged and see that home/family-value type advertising wouldn't if on the national networks. It is so sad and yes, shameful, to see what is happening to the morals, values, beliefs and mindsets of young adults Americans.


Yes, what you say is sadly true.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone see this story?http://www.rightwingnews.com/uncategorized/bus-drivers-bible-stops-bullets-aimed-at-his-chest-in-a-gang-initiation-attack-police-say/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. They must have invented the game Twister. :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Will sock patterns work with either dpn's or circulars? My mother left me both - I never knew her to knit socks! Hmmm.


Yes. It is whatever you feel comfortable with.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. They must have invented the game Twister. :roll:


CB I have a twister picture, afterwards you will have to use eye bleach, sorry but can't help myself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Not to change the subject... or image,but remember a long time ago when 'cheeks of a blighter' posted a picture of herself at about 5 yrs. old on roller skates. We PM'd about it at the time. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I remember it was just after she said she was black. I saw the pic on pineterest a few weeks later. :roll: :shock: :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> CB I have a twister picture, afterwards you will have to use eye bleach, sorry but can't help myself.


My eyyyyyyyyyyyyesss! I wasn't expecting that. I need a warning next time. Phhheww wee!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They twist EVERYTHING!


And they lie!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> And they lie!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Here ya go...plenty for all


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

ooh a big catfight in the 'war on women' thread.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here ya go...plenty for all


Thanks Wendy. Now if I can just forget it in my head. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, Jokim. I worked on in all afternoon and had to tear it out! I am so upset that I am having a glass of wine!


Some excuse! :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am quoting damemary.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Are you reading WOW? They are spinning big time!

The loons are all out and lying up a storm! :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Not to change the subject... or image,but remember a long time ago when 'cheeks of a blighter' posted a picture of herself at about 5 yrs. old on roller skates. We PM'd about it at the time. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Yep - don't give away our talk, Gali!

Besides, we've seen the real thing, I mean, person, now anyway when she posted her professional publicity photo.

Do you think she lived up to how she bragged about herself?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you reading WOW? They are spinning big time!
> 
> The loons are all out and lying up a storm! :XD:


I don't think they know how to tell the truth. It is not in them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Good grief! Fantasyland.


They think that we believe anything they post.

I read for the entertainment value - it isn't much, let me tell you.

Sometimes, I do laugh though, at their stupidity and lies.

It is so obvious and easy to catch them in their lies and illogical opinions and supposed reasoning.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> The halo is beautiful. Thank you, dear KPG. :-D


You're welcome Angel Bon!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Some excuse! :-D


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Alinsky tactics.


I just heard Lois Lerner (the IRS Liar-in-Chief) is being summoned back to speak to Congress.

She wants immunity - I hope she is DENIED!

If she didn't do anything wrong, as she said prior, why did she request immunity?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> CB I have a twister picture, afterwards you will have to use eye bleach, sorry but can't help myself.


Oh, MY eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I remember it was just after she said she was black. I saw the pic on pineterest a few weeks later. :roll: :shock: :-o


Shocking! Her cat (Cheeks Blight) is on Pinterest as well!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> And they lie!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

and lie, and lie, and lie, and lie, and lie .


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Here ya go...plenty for all


WBee - thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> ooh a big catfight in the 'war on women' thread.


Perfect description! :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think they know how to tell the truth. It is not in them.


Well, somethumpin's in them, 'cause it's all comin' out!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Like the new avatar KPG.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Like the new avatar KPG.


See, I just went back to "me" 'cause I got PMs telling me to change back.

You guys are nuts! :XD:

BTW: Thanks - I liked it too. I'll probably bring it up for a spin again and for a change.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> See, I just went back to "me" 'cause I got PMs telling me to change back.
> 
> You guys are nuts! :XD:
> 
> BTW: Thanks - I liked it too. I'll probably bring it up for a spin again and for a change.


 :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, Jokim. I worked on in all afternoon and had to tear it out! I am so upset that I am having a glass of wine!


Now, that's a great way to get rid of what upsets you! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya everyone hope you are all well. Things here are ok.
> I have been working on another afghan. i`m in the planning stages of it, and am quite excited about it. When I`m designing my afghans I lose track of time. It doesn`t help when my computer acts up, and my notifications disappear from my email as a reminder to check in.
> Is anyone here knowledgeable about RT and LT (right twist and left twist) knitting? I tried it out last night and I just can`t get it to work right even though I found some YouTube videos about it.


Welcome back, Wendy Bee. Nice to read your posts again. We're getting some very cold weather again. Hope your pipes don't freeze. :|


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think they actually believe their own lies to be the truth. They don't question the talking points; just do as they are told. Otherwise, how could they continue on the same path telling them?


Yes, how could they! :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I tried to tell them and they spun it around. :shock: :roll:


True Saul Alinsky disciples! :evil: :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/02/26/florida-gov-scott-white-house-raiding-medicare-to-pay-for-obamacare-103143 Not good news.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a new crown for our queen. http://sarahlondon.wordpress.com/2013/07/25/commemorative-crocheted-crown/


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Welcome back, Wendy Bee. Nice to read your posts again. We're getting some very cold weather again. Hope your pipes don't freeze. :|


Thank you Jokim - I love your posts too.
The weather here has gotten really cold again. Last week we had another week without water. Thankfully we still have it this week. Tomorrow night the temps are supposed to get down to 8F with wind chills taking it down the minus temps again. I will be spending all of tomorrow night and into the morning doing laundry to try to keep the water flowing to stop it from freezing.
On the plus side, it looks like tomorrow will be the last freezing night we get for at least 10 days anyway. So hopefully warmer temperatures are finally on their way.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Will sock patterns work with either dpn's or circulars? My mother left me both - I never knew her to knit socks! Hmmm.


Yes, I suppose they could be done on both, but I only use dpns. I find it much better to control the stitches and the tension with dpns. If using circs, some people like using the magic loop. I'm not familiar with that method, but youtube has many videos to help you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Alinsky tactics.


Exactly! :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Now, that's a great way to get rid of what upsets you! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here they have done away with trade school. Don't even have it in High School now. Not even a home ec class that teachs you anything. Boys and girls take it but just basic things. It's not called home ec but life style or something. My dh and boys had shop which they learned to work on cars and woodworking. You have to buy a new dishwasher unless you fix it yourself. No one know how to here. Good thing we can do it for ourselves .


Quite a few of our schools have brought vocational programs back (open to boys and girls). A couple weeks ago our federal govt also put more money into trade apprenticeship programs. Several young people were interviewed and were very happy about it but some said they just weren't interested in manual labour and would continue with university and wanted more help with their tuitions. There are quite a few uni grads that can't find jobs in their field, but I think the main problem with that is that they pick programs that already have higher unemployment or don't have many practical applications


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya everyone hope you are all well. Things here are ok.
> I have been working on another afghan. i`m in the planning stages of it, and am quite excited about it. When I`m designing my afghans I lose track of time. It doesn`t help when my computer acts up, and my notifications disappear from my email as a reminder to check in.
> Is anyone here knowledgeable about RT and LT (right twist and left twist) knitting? I tried it out last night and I just can`t get it to work right even though I found some YouTube videos about it.


I'm sorry, I don't know about RT or LT, but I do enjoy planning and designing my blankets/afghans. I takes a lot of concentration, and also can tune out everything while doing that. Very satisfying.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha - I just posted the same thing. Good thought about his computer volume too!
> 
> BTW: I just bought another 10 yard bolt of the special batting for the microwave bowls; I'll be in business again making some first for my family and then for selling. They are such a hit; I must get busy. My sister took them to her place of business and took orders.


Oh, that's great! You'll be busy keeping up with all the orders.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Circulars


Oh, thanks. I tried to use some, but was impatient and couldn't figure it out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Not to change the subject... or image,but remember a long time ago when 'cheeks of a blighter' posted a picture of herself at about 5 yrs. old on roller skates. We PM'd about it at the time. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Sorry I missed that. Yes, we were all cute little 5-year olds at one time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> CB I have a twister picture, afterwards you will have to use eye bleach, sorry but can't help myself.


Aw - yuck. Eye bleach? :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here ya go...plenty for all


You are prepared today, WendyBee!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have made socks out of dk but not regular sox. I bought my #1 circles but haven't made them . They are the 12". I have my cheap sock yarn too but just haven't started on them.


Curious about how you will like the 12" circs. Everyone has to find their own favourite way of doing socks.

I've tried 9" circs and 2 circs and magic loop - but don't really like any of them as much as dpn where I can just keep going in circles without having to adjust anything. I would probably get used to the short circs if I kept using them but didn't like having to line up the needle tips and cords using the 2 circs or magic loop.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Very sweet story about a teacher.http://www.upinspire.com/inspire/1184/this-math-teacher-kept-a-big-s


sorry CB - video not available in Canada. I didn't know youtube blocked countries


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Was able to skype with Dad.
> 
> Only problem he had trouble hearing me. Ask him if he had his hearing aids on. Only had one on and went and got other one. Could hear me better. But in the middle of our conversation he took one hearing aid out. Setting here watching him do it.
> 
> ...


Glad you could talk for a while anyway. My dad doesn't hear well either and he got a special phone for hearing impaired so I don't have to shout anymore .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya everyone hope you are all well. Things here are ok.
> I have been working on another afghan. i`m in the planning stages of it, and am quite excited about it. When I`m designing my afghans I lose track of time. It doesn`t help when my computer acts up, and my notifications disappear from my email as a reminder to check in.
> Is anyone here knowledgeable about RT and LT (right twist and left twist) knitting? I tried it out last night and I just can`t get it to work right even though I found some YouTube videos about it.


There are a few different ways of twisting the stitches Wendy. Are you trying to get a mock cable look to the stitches or just get them leaning to right and left?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha - I just posted the same thing. Good thought about his computer volume too!
> 
> BTW: I just bought another 10 yard bolt of the special batting for the microwave bowls; I'll be in business again making some first for my family and then for selling. They are such a hit; I must get busy. My sister took them to her place of business and took orders.


Glad your new source for batting worked out. Remember to make one for yourself too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am quoting damemary.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: me too :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Will sock patterns work with either dpn's or circulars? My mother left me both - I never knew her to knit socks! Hmmm.


Whatever you feel most comfortable with, but if you use circulars they have to be very short (9 or 12") or very long (36 - 48") or divided between 2 circs


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Quite a few of our schools have brought vocational programs back (open to boys and girls). A couple weeks ago our federal govt also put more money into trade apprenticeship programs. Several young people were interviewed and were very happy about it but some said they just weren't interested in manual labour and would continue with university and wanted more help with their tuitions. There are quite a few uni grads that can't find jobs in their field, but I think the main problem with that is that they pick programs that already have higher unemployment or don't have many practical applications


Kids are lazy now. All they want to do is stay on the computer. Humm.  Good to know their are blue collar jobs if they want them in Canada.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> There are a few different ways of twisting the stitches Wendy. Are you trying to get a mock cable look to the stitches or just get them leaning to right and left?


Hiya Westy. The smaller ones are inside a large diamond making a lattice effect. The large diamond cable I have no problem with...it`s the smaller RT and LT that has me scratching my head. And it`s not even a proper RT and LT because it`s worded differently.
This site is really helpful though, so fingers crossed I may suss it out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Curious about how you will like the 12" circs. Everyone has to find their own favourite way of doing socks.
> 
> I've tried 9" circs and 2 circs and magic loop - but don't really like any of them as much as dpn where I can just keep going in circles without having to adjust anything. I would probably get used to the short circs if I kept using them but didn't like having to line up the needle tips and cords using the 2 circs or magic loop.


I have never used a #1 size needle that is what I am worried about. I am not fond of magic loop. I am strange I love dpn's I think I am smart when I do them. Love to flip them around in a circle. Just thought I would try the 12" since so many like the socks on Kp that Amyknits and Sockit2me do. Don't want to miss out on anything. Haven't tried the 2 circs yet. Did anyone see the soleful socks? They look neat. You have to have 2 pair of circs for that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> sorry CB - video not available in Canada. I didn't know youtube blocked countries


It was a sweet video of a student talking about his teacher. He didn't know that the teacher was giving blood and had the biggest record for giving . Also they found out the teacher had another job. He went 3 days a week to the hospital to rock or walk the babies that need extra attention. The nurse said he had a real gift for calming the babies down. He isn't married or doesn't have any children. So he found a place he was needed and to show his love. Makes be want to tear up. He probably was in his late 50's. Students were shocked that he was so loving. The boys said he was kinda strict. 
I didn't know you couldn't get the video either. Most of the video's I post are from youtube or facebook.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya Westy. The smaller ones are inside a large diamond making a lattice effect. The large diamond cable I have no problem with...it`s the smaller RT and LT that has me scratching my head. And it`s not even a proper RT and LT because it`s worded differently.
> This site is really helpful though, so fingers crossed I may suss it out.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Awww thank you bumpy.....you are kind.I love learning new knitting techniques. One day I hope to learn knitting in the round with dpn`s and to make socks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya Westy. The smaller ones are inside a large diamond making a lattice effect. The large diamond cable I have no problem with...it`s the smaller RT and LT that has me scratching my head. And it`s not even a proper RT and LT because it`s worded differently.
> This site is really helpful though, so fingers crossed I may suss it out.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never used a #1 size needle that is what I am worried about. I am not fond of magic loop. I am strange I love dpn's I think I am smart when I do them. Love to flip them around in a circle. Just thought I would try the 12" since so many like the socks on Kp that Amyknits and Sockit2me do. Don't want to miss out on anything. Haven't tried the 2 circs yet. Did anyone see the soleful socks? They look neat. You have to have 2 pair of circs for that.


Didn't see soleful socks, will have to check them out. You'll get used to the smaller needles - just takes longer to knit


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was a sweet video of a student talking about his teacher. He didn't know that the teacher was giving blood and had the biggest record for giving . Also they found out the teacher had another job. He went 3 days a week to the hospital to rock or walk the babies that need extra attention. The nurse said he had a real gift for calming the babies down. He isn't married or doesn't have any children. So he found a place he was needed and to show his love. Makes be want to tear up. He probably was in his late 50's. Students were shocked that he was so loving. The boys said he was kinda strict.
> I didn't know you couldn't get the video either. Most of the video's I post are from youtube or facebook.


Sounds like a great guy and teacher; good for his students to se another side of him


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Whatever you feel most comfortable with, but if you use circulars they have to be very short (9 or 12") or very long (36 - 48") or divided between 2 circs


Thank you. I think I might try the dpns sometime.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Aw - yuck. Eye bleach? :lol: :lol:


The yuck is for the subject of the picture. The eye bleach - just what we need, especially after visiting the dark side.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think they actually believe their own lies to be the truth. They don't question the talking points; just do as they are told. Otherwise, how could they continue on the same path telling them?


I am just reading through posts to catch up. Wanted to add that Sebelius lies because her boss, Obama, is a pathological liar. Sebelius, I think, is just following orders from BO to lie. She wants to survive this failure on her part to complete the Obamacare project, and she has been told to just keep lying to keep the public off-guard. If you counted up all the lies from Obama they would count in the thousands. He just doesn't think truthfully much less speak the truth. He is a truly flawed individual.

Have been quilting recently, and my fingers are sore. So, I am taking a break. I think that I'll split my time between quilting and knitting today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am just reading through posts to catch up. Wanted to add that Sebelius lies because her boss, Obama, is a pathological liar. Sebelius, I think, is just following orders from BO to lie. She wants to survive this failure on her part to complete the Obamacare project, and she has been told to just keep lying to keep the public off-guard. If you counted up all the lies from Obama they would count in the thousands. He just doesn't think truthfully much less speak the truth. He is a truly flawed individual.
> 
> Have been quilting recently, and my fingers are sore. So, I am taking a break. I think that I'll split my time between quilting and knitting today.


I completely agree!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you. I think I might try the dpns sometime.


You might find this helpful - I cast all my stitches onto 1 needle and work 1 row in the pattern, then divide the stitches by sliding some of the stitches from the beginning and end of the needle onto the other needles and then join and start working in the round. Makes the casting on easier and less likely to twist stitches


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I am just reading through posts to catch up. Wanted to add that Sebelius lies because her boss, Obama, is a pathological liar. Sebelius, I think, is just following orders from BO to lie. She wants to survive this failure on her part to complete the Obamacare project, and she has been told to just keep lying to keep the public off-guard. If you counted up all the lies from Obama they would count in the thousands. He just doesn't think truthfully much less speak the truth. He is a truly flawed individual.
> 
> Have been quilting recently, and my fingers are sore. So, I am taking a break. I think that I'll split my time between quilting and knitting today.


Are you working on the whale quilt KC? Hope you'll post a pic when you're done


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> There are a few different ways of twisting the stitches Wendy. Are you trying to get a mock cable look to the stitches or just get them leaning to right and left?


Here is the pic from Knittingfool.com westy

And here are the two cables that have me scratching my head a bit.
2 Stitch Right Cross Purl (2RCP) skip 1 stitch, knit the next stitch, purl the skipped stitch and drop both original stitches from the needle.
2 Stitch Right Cross Knit (2RCK) skip 1 stitch, knit the next stitch, then knit the skipped stitch

I understand the p at the end and the k are purl and knit. But is it RT and LT?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know about RT or LT, but I do enjoy planning and designing my blankets/afghans. I takes a lot of concentration, and also can tune out everything while doing that. Very satisfying.


You are so right about it being satisfying bon. Once I suss out row 11 onwards it`s just plain sailing from there.
The afghan is for me and hubbys bed. If we have another winter next year that`s been like this one we are going to need it lol


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Here is the pic from Knittingfool.com westy
> 
> And here are the two cables that have me scratching my head a bit.
> 2 Stitch Right Cross Purl (2RCP) skip 1 stitch, knit the next stitch, purl the skipped stitch and drop both original stitches from the needle.
> ...


That's a beautiful design Wendy, it will make into a gorgeous afghan. What colour are you making the afghan?

This is a different way of making the RT and LT so it shows up better on the reverse stocking stitch background.

RT - knit into front of 2nd stitch on left hand needle and then purl into 1st stitch on left needle and then slide both stitches off the needle at the same time

LT - knit into front of 2nd stitch on left hand needle and then knit into 1st stitch on left needle and then slide both stitches off the needle at the same time


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you working on the whale quilt KC? Hope you'll post a pic when you're done


Yes, working on the whale quilt. I have all the appliqué done, all the outline quilting done and 3/4 of the background quilting done. Still have 1/4 of background quilting to do and binding to put on. I am just glad that a baby quilt is smaller than a regular quilt. That makes finishing quicker. I debated machine quilting, but that is not my favorite quilt construction. So, I have it in a large oval embroidery hoop. I can do it and listen to Fox, my favorite news source.

The sad thing is that Fox is the only news source unless you want to hear more Obama lies promoted as truth. MSNBC is not a news station. It is an entertainment station, and I don't find it entertaining. Any thinking person knows Obama's ACA numbers are lies, his history is one large lie, and what he said before getting elected was another big lie. Then, we all remember his Benghazi lies and his claim he was disturbed about the IRS profiling. Now he claims there is no hint of scandal or wrong going. Well, I have news for Obama, there is nothing he has done during his lifetime (or his fraudulent lifetime account) that is not a lie or scandalous.

Maybe that's what doing so much marijuana and coke does to someone. You don't know what the truth is. It makes you stupid and lacking in morals too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you westy. I`m making it in dark blue, and then afterwards I`m going to make a cable edging in yellow and sew it on afterwards. Its the colours of the WVU flag hubbys fave college football team.
It`s about time I made something for us LOL.

On that diamond I`m going to add a cable twist at top and bottom to give it a unique flair. And as the cable pattern is so thick, it will make the afghan extra warm.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:
 

> The yuck is for the subject of the picture. The eye bleach - just what we need, especially after visiting the dark side.


Yes and a bath.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Didn't see soleful socks, will have to check them out. You'll get used to the smaller needles - just takes longer to knit


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-240792-1.html


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a beautiful design Wendy, it will make into a gorgeous afghan. What colour are you making the afghan?
> 
> This is a different way of making the RT and LT so it shows up better on the reverse stocking stitch background.
> 
> ...


I did a project recently that had a LT. It called for knitting into the back of the second stitch then knitting the front of the first stitch. It was the first time I had done that stitch. I kept trying it over and over. Then, I realized that I could slip the first stitch to the R needle, knit into the back of the second (now first stitch ), slip the first stitch back to the left needle and knit the first stitch as usual. It just worked more easily for me. I notice when I googled this stitch that there were multiple variations with some calling for a K2tog and some just calling for knitting the first stitch. I think I may do a swatch of all the variations to see which ones that I like best. Maybe there is little difference. Anyway, I am noting your recommendation for future knitting. Thanks!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, working on the whale quilt. I have all the appliqué done, all the outline quilting done and 3/4 of the background quilting done. Still have 1/4 of background quilting to do and binding to put on. I am just glad that a baby quilt is smaller than a regular quilt. That makes finishing quicker. I debated machine quilting, but that is not my favorite quilt construction. So, I have it in a large oval embroidery hoop. I can do it and listen to Fox, my favorite news source.
> 
> The sad thing is that Fox is the only news source unless you want to hear more Obama lies promoted as truth. MSNBC is not a news station. It is an entertainment station, and I don't find it entertaining. Any thinking person knows Obama's ACA numbers are lies, his history is one large lie, and what he said before getting elected was another big lie. Then, we all remember his Benghazi lies and his claim he was disturbed about the IRS profiling. Now he claims there is no hint of scandal or wrong going. Well, I have news for Obama, there is nothing he has done during his lifetime (or his fraudulent lifetime account) that is not a lie or scandalous.
> 
> Maybe that's what doing so much marijuana and coke does to someone. You don't know what the truth is. It makes you stupid and lacking in morals too.


I am with you. I like the look of hand quilting better. I have only done hand quilting on pillows and wall hangings. I have my mil 's quilt tops but just hate to do a big project on quilting when I could me knitting.
So agree with you about the news and the facts.
I think you are right about everything you said!!! We are voting again in May for marijuana in Ar.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

If anyone is stuck what to make for dinner tonight or tomorrow, may I suggest my recipe for smothered pork chops? This recipe is for one but can be doubled or tripled
Pork chops (I use boneless)
Juice from an orange
3 tablespoons (or more) of molasses
Garlic salt

Fry pork chops on high heat for about 2 minutes on both side.Add garlic salt to season.Lower heat to medium. Add orange juice and molasses. Place a saucepan lid on top of the skillet and simmer. This makes the pork chops moist. Every 5 minutes or so, coat the pork chops with the sauce.
I serve it with shells`n`cheese and broccoli, but you have whatever you like.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, working on the whale quilt. I have all the appliqué done, all the outline quilting done and 3/4 of the background quilting done. Still have 1/4 of background quilting to do and binding to put on. I am just glad that a baby quilt is smaller than a regular quilt. That makes finishing quicker. I debated machine quilting, but that is not my favorite quilt construction. So, I have it in a large oval embroidery hoop. I can do it and listen to Fox, my favorite news source.
> 
> The sad thing is that Fox is the only news source unless you want to hear more Obama lies promoted as truth. MSNBC is not a news station. It is an entertainment station, and I don't find it entertaining. Any thinking person knows Obama's ACA numbers are lies, his history is one large lie, and what he said before getting elected was another big lie. Then, we all remember his Benghazi lies and his claim he was disturbed about the IRS profiling. Now he claims there is no hint of scandal or wrong going. Well, I have news for Obama, there is nothing he has done during his lifetime (or his fraudulent lifetime account) that is not a lie or scandalous.
> 
> Maybe that's what doing so much marijuana and coke does to someone. You don't know what the truth is. It makes you stupid and lacking in morals too.


Our propaganda network in Canada is the CBC - and what makes it worse is that it gets most of its funding directly from the federal govt. Their news and commentary is so slanted that it can only be called propaganda. Our Conservative govt has been cutting some of the subsidies since they've formed the govt.

The new leader of the Liberal party is getting a lot of attention - he's quite young and has a young family; he's the son of a former Prime Minister; he's led a very privileged life. To me, he always comes across as if he's playing a role on the stage. Would be a disaster for us economically and socially if he wins next year's election - his policies would increase our debt, devalue our dollar further, legalize marijuana, authorize euthansia ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry to butt in on conversion but got a good one for you.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VRzFBM6mUY


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-240792-1.html


Thanks CB!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our propaganda network in Canada is the CBC - and what makes it worse is that it gets most of its funding directly from the federal govt. Their news and commentary is so slanted that it can only be called propaganda. Our Conservative govt has been cutting some of the subsidies since they've formed the govt.
> 
> The new leader of the Liberal party is getting a lot of attention - he's quite young and has a young family; he's the son of a former Prime Minister; he's led a very privileged life. To me, he always comes across as if he's playing a role on the stage. Would be a disaster for us economically and socially if he wins next year's election - his policies would increase our debt, devalue our dollar further, legalize marijuana, authorize euthansia ...


Sounds like America right now . Hope he loses for Canada's sake .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> If anyone is stuck what to make for dinner tonight or tomorrow, may I suggest my recipe for smothered pork chops? This recipe is for one but can be doubled or tripled
> Pork chops (I use boneless)
> Juice from an orange
> 3 tablespoons (or more) of molasses
> ...


Sounds good Wendy.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry to butt in on conversion but got a good one for you.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VRzFBM6mUY


Bazinga!

Thanks for that CB...I shared it all over in emails and Facebook!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I did a project recently that had a LT. It called for knitting into the back of the second stitch then knitting the front of the first stitch. It was the first time I had done that stitch. I kept trying it over and over. Then, I realized that I could slip the first stitch to the R needle, knit into the back of the second (now first stitch ), slip the first stitch back to the left needle and knit the first stitch as usual. It just worked more easily for me. I notice when I googled this stitch that there were multiple variations with some calling for a K2tog and some just calling for knitting the first stitch. I think I may do a swatch of all the variations to see which ones that I like best. Maybe there is little difference. Anyway, I am noting your recommendation for future knitting. Thanks!


There are quite a few variations and I've got a few hat, fingerless glove, legwarmer patterns that combine the RT/LT into a cute little mock cable pattern. I'll look it up and post it tonight


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> If anyone is stuck what to make for dinner tonight or tomorrow, may I suggest my recipe for smothered pork chops? This recipe is for one but can be doubled or tripled
> Pork chops (I use boneless)
> Juice from an orange
> 3 tablespoons (or more) of molasses
> ...


Sounds yummy Wendy. Thanks


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Love that video. Thank you Bumpy. With teens like that among us, the future is in good hands.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

> Knit crazy wrote:
> I did a project recently that had a LT. It called for knitting into the back of the second stitch then knitting the front of the first stitch. It was the first time I had done that stitch. I kept trying it over and over. *Then, I realized that I could slip the first stitch to the R needle, knit into the back of the second (now first stitch ), slip the first stitch back to the left needle and knit the first stitch as usual.* It just worked more easily for me.


Thank you so much Knitty.... I will definately try that. It`s skipping the first stitch that had me flummoxed. I have spent 6 months or more doing slip stitch afghans, and I misread slipped for skipped.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds yummy Wendy. Thanks


You`re welcome westy. 10-15 minutes of cooking time should do it. More if the chops are thick.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry to butt in on conversion but got a good one for you.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VRzFBM6mUY


 :thumbup: He's smart and well spoken; hope more people listen to him


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad your new source for batting worked out. Remember to make one for yourself too!


Ugh. Naturally, I went to buy a 10 yard bolt of batting and bought 10 more bolts of cotton fabric, 39 spools of thread, a storage container, two quilt books, three bobbin holders, a pair of spring action shears *and* had to restrain myself from buying more.

I'm able to buy at wholesale prices, so everything is sooooo tempting!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Whatever you feel most comfortable with, but if you use circulars they have to be very short (9 or 12") or very long (36 - 48") or divided between 2 circs


Am I the only one who knits everything I make on circulars?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: He's smart and well spoken; hope more people listen to him


Thanks CB, smart guy, and I'll bet he gives alot of his professor's a headache, a well deserved migrane.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Am I the one one who knits everything I make on circulars?


Nope, I prefer to knit on circulars... my hands and arms don't get as tired, I feel like the weight of the knitted item is more balanced, I am much more relaxed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I am just reading through posts to catch up. Wanted to add that Sebelius lies because her boss, Obama, is a pathological liar. Sebelius, I think, is just following orders from BO to lie. She wants to survive this failure on her part to complete the Obamacare project, and she has been told to just keep lying to keep the public off-guard. If you counted up all the lies from Obama they would count in the thousands. He just doesn't think truthfully much less speak the truth. He is a truly flawed individual.
> 
> Have been quilting recently, and my fingers are sore. So, I am taking a break. I think that I'll split my time between quilting and knitting today.


I'm with you all the way KC. I cannot believe those who are serving in this Admin who will say or do anything on behalf of what someone higher up tells them to do. They, none of them, have any moral or ethical character to do the things they do. Even, or should I say, the weakest link is Obama who answers to Soros or Valerie or the highest bidder.

They know they are wrong, deceitful and lying, yet they do and say things as they do anyway.

Are you hand quilting your whale quilt? Oh, my, I could never do that much hand sewing. I love to sew, but on a machine.

If you are interested in quilting books, let me know the publisher and name of the book. I can buy many at 50-75% off retail and would be happy to see if I can buy for you those books you are interested in.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> If anyone is stuck what to make for dinner tonight or tomorrow, may I suggest my recipe for smothered pork chops? This recipe is for one but can be doubled or tripled
> Pork chops (I use boneless)
> Juice from an orange
> 3 tablespoons (or more) of molasses
> ...


Sounds good; I'll try it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Our propaganda network in Canada is the CBC - and what makes it worse is that it gets most of its funding directly from the federal govt. Their news and commentary is so slanted that it can only be called propaganda. Our Conservative govt has been cutting some of the subsidies since they've formed the govt.
> 
> The new leader of the Liberal party is getting a lot of attention - he's quite young and has a young family; he's the son of a former Prime Minister; he's led a very privileged life. To me, he always comes across as if he's playing a role on the stage. Would be a disaster for us economically and socially if he wins next year's election - his policies would increase our debt, devalue our dollar further, legalize marijuana, authorize euthansia ...


OMG, don't send "your leader" to us. We have enough problems with what we "have."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> You`re welcome westy. 10-15 minutes of cooking time should do it. More if the chops are thick.


Have you tried the apricot chicken recipe I sent out? The taste is probably similar; I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

sweater I made for my sister a few years ago, cleckheaton yarn and pattern.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

pullover for myself, loved the stitch, was fun to make, got the pattern for elann's few years ago.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Nope, I prefer to knit on circulars... my hands and arms don't get as tired, I feel like the weight of the knitted item is more balanced, I am much more relaxed.


Good, I'm normal! I switched to circular for knitting on a plane and realized I prefer the work more balanced and in front of me too. Also, I don't lose stitches off circulars as I always feared on straight needles, and I don't poke myself in the stomach or have to raise my arms as much.

Great minds, Gali, great minds ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> sweater I made for my sister a few years ago, cleckheaton yarn and pattern.


Nice sweater. Lot of work ! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> pullover for myself, loved the stitch, was fun to make, got the pattern for elann's few years ago.


Love that one!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> sweater I made for my sister a few years ago, cleckheaton yarn and pattern.


That's fantastic! What beautiful yarn and work.

Can I be your next sister?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Am I the only one who knits everything I make on circulars?


No gifty. I prefer circular needles too......especially for afghans.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> pullover for myself, loved the stitch, was fun to make, got the pattern for elann's few years ago.


Another beauty - good on you Gali!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

did this with chunky yarn, I don't really like chunky, but was afraid to stray to far from directions and gauge.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> No gifty. I prefer circular needles too......especially for afghans.


I _knew_ I'm among like-minded friends here!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> pullover for myself, loved the stitch, was fun to make, got the pattern for elann's few years ago.


That`s absolutely gorgeous gali. The colours are exquisite. And I absolutely love the lace. It really sets it off beautifully.
It also looks lovely and warm. Something that is so needed these days.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> did this with chunky yarn, I don't really like chunky, but was afraid to stray to far from directions and gauge.


That`s wonderful...love the camouflage effect. 
i`ve never knitted with really chunky yarn...was it hard to knit with gali?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> That`s wonderful...love the camouflage effect.
> i`ve never knitted with really chunky yarn...was it hard to knit with gali?


No it wasn't hard, it went fast can't remember the name of the yarn but it had alot of cotton in it. I don't like the feel of chunky on my body, I feel like it's wearing me instead of me wearing it. If I was to do it again I would choose a softer yarn. Thanks Wendy


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love that one!


Thanks Country


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never used a #1 size needle that is what I am worried about. I am not fond of magic loop. I am strange I love dpn's I think I am smart when I do them. Love to flip them around in a circle. Just thought I would try the 12" since so many like the socks on Kp that Amyknits and Sockit2me do. Don't want to miss out on anything. Haven't tried the 2 circs yet. Did anyone see the soleful socks? They look neat. You have to have 2 pair of circs for that.


Takumi (Clover) brand has a 5" long size 0,1,2, dpns that are great for socks. There are 5 needles to a package. 5" lgth is small enough to handle the knitting comfortably and the sizes are perfect for sock yarn thickness.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nice sweater. Lot of work ! :thumbup:


I spent alot of time on that project, A gal at the knitting shop taught me how to weave in all of my ends, she did tapestry as a young woman and as an older gal she spent her time at the knitting shop I went to. She was a pro, I would have been lost without her. Cleakheaton yarn is my favorite yarn. It's like knitting with butter. Thanks Country


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was a sweet video of a student talking about his teacher. He didn't know that the teacher was giving blood and had the biggest record for giving . Also they found out the teacher had another job. He went 3 days a week to the hospital to rock or walk the babies that need extra attention. The nurse said he had a real gift for calming the babies down. He isn't married or doesn't have any children. So he found a place he was needed and to show his love. Makes be want to tear up. He probably was in his late 50's. Students were shocked that he was so loving. The boys said he was kinda strict.
> I didn't know you couldn't get the video either. Most of the video's I post are from youtube or facebook.


It was a touching video. Students see only, or are exposed to, one side of their teachers. It was gratifying that the students came to realize the good qualities in this person.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's fantastic! What beautiful yarn and work.
> 
> Can I be your next sister?


You already are..


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good, I'm normal! I switched to circular for knitting on a plane and realized I prefer the work more balanced and in front of me too. Also, I don't lose stitches off circulars as I always feared on straight needles, and I don't poke myself in the stomach or have to raise my arms as much.
> 
> Great minds, Gali, great minds ...


Your so right about fear of losing stitches. It does feel safer.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You might find this helpful - I cast all my stitches onto 1 needle and work 1 row in the pattern, then divide the stitches by sliding some of the stitches from the beginning and end of the needle onto the other needles and then join and start working in the round. Makes the casting on easier and less likely to twist stitches


Excellent idea, Kitty. Will try it next time I make socks, which will be soon. I'm itching to start a pair.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Another beauty - good on you Gali!


Thank you kpg. These are pics I ran across in an alblum in my kodak program. So many album with no titles, what was I thinking.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, working on the whale quilt. I have all the appliqué done, all the outline quilting done and 3/4 of the background quilting done. Still have 1/4 of background quilting to do and binding to put on. I am just glad that a baby quilt is smaller than a regular quilt. That makes finishing quicker. I debated machine quilting, but that is not my favorite quilt construction. So, I have it in a large oval embroidery hoop. I can do it and listen to Fox, my favorite news source.
> 
> The sad thing is that Fox is the only news source unless you want to hear more Obama lies promoted as truth. MSNBC is not a news station. It is an entertainment station, and I don't find it entertaining. Any thinking person knows Obama's ACA numbers are lies, his history is one large lie, and what he said before getting elected was another big lie. Then, we all remember his Benghazi lies and his claim he was disturbed about the IRS profiling. Now he claims there is no hint of scandal or wrong going. Well, I have news for Obama, there is nothing he has done during his lifetime (or his fraudulent lifetime account) that is not a lie or scandalous.
> 
> Maybe that's what doing so much marijuana and coke does to someone. You don't know what the truth is. It makes you stupid and lacking in morals too.


KC, do you ever watch Blaze TV / Glenn Beck ? looking forward to seeing your quilt.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You might find this helpful - I cast all my stitches onto 1 needle and work 1 row in the pattern, then divide the stitches by sliding some of the stitches from the beginning and end of the needle onto the other needles and then join and start working in the round. Makes the casting on easier and less likely to twist stitches


Very helpful. I appreciate it. I take it you put something on the ends of the needles to keep the stitches from falling off - is that right? I have some of them - would need to get more.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here is the pic from Knittingfool.com westy
> 
> And here are the two cables that have me scratching my head a bit.
> 2 Stitch Right Cross Purl (2RCP) skip 1 stitch, knit the next stitch, purl the skipped stitch and drop both original stitches from the needle.
> ...


This is a beautiful pattern, Wendy Bee. I can picture it in various versions of design. Quite adaptable to a variety of knitted items. Please post the finished item.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our propaganda network in Canada is the CBC - and what makes it worse is that it gets most of its funding directly from the federal govt. Their news and commentary is so slanted that it can only be called propaganda. Our Conservative govt has been cutting some of the subsidies since they've formed the govt.
> 
> The new leader of the Liberal party is getting a lot of attention - he's quite young and has a young family; he's the son of a former Prime Minister; he's led a very privileged life. To me, he always comes across as if he's playing a role on the stage. Would be a disaster for us economically and socially if he wins next year's election - his policies would increase our debt, devalue our dollar further, legalize marijuana, authorize euthansia ...


Privilege breeds privilege, breeds more privilege, which results in a dynasty! Hope that's not the future in our socialist world. :x :evil:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Am I the only one who knits everything I make on circulars?


I love circulars but, so far, for socks, I've used only dpns. I usually knit all my other things on circs and like them because they are pliable and easy to handle.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Nope, I prefer to knit on circulars... my hands and arms don't get as tired, I feel like the weight of the knitted item is more balanced, I am much more relaxed.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> pullover for myself, loved the stitch, was fun to make, got the pattern for elann's few years ago.


Love both of the sweaters you knitted, Gali. Beautiful workmanship! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There are great jobs available today; just not enough skilled workers or un-skilled workers willing to work!
> 
> Not to brag, but as an example, DH turned down a job offered to him last Friday over the phone, site unseen, no interview for $140,000/annum plus benefits. If you have a needed or necessary skill and have a good reputation/experience or a can-do attitude and a grateful heart and initiative, good jobs are available for those who want and deserve them.
> 
> Good workers/employees are hard to find.


That happened to my daughter. She's staying home with her kids instead. As a young mother, it made her feel good to be offered something like that.

At the other extreme of work experience, my granddaughter works at Panera's after school. She's made a good impression. When my daughter went there to eat, the manager said if she had any more at home, send them over to work!

I agree, KPG - companies are looking for conscientious workers, whether it's a teenage worker or a professional. Good to get that work ethic established early! With the lack of work ethic in the highest levels of our govt, that can be an uphill battle.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Great idea, Bonnie. I'm betting it won't happen though. Today, those who need to see that type of ad, don't watch TV. They watch their movies, sites, videos, shows all on small electronics and website where the sponsored advertising is limited and catered to their interests. Those who need to be engaged and see that home/family-value type advertising wouldn't if on the national networks. It is so sad and yes, shameful, to see what is happening to the morals, values, beliefs and mindsets of young adults Americans.


This same problem in presenting itself to Obamacare and it's inability to get the uninsured signed up. No matter how many groups are out promoting Obamacare, the uninsured aren't getting the message. They are too absorbed in their little worlds, that nothing matters but the next episode or the next version of their video game. It really is so sad. I heard that next month the WH is going on a bllitz to tackle the family values issue. Too bad he wasted 5 years by choosing the wrong issues.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This same problem in presenting itself to Obamacare and it's inability to get the uninsured signed up. No matter how many groups are out promoting Obamacare, the uninsured aren't getting the message. They are too absorbed in their little worlds, that nothing matters but the next episode or the next version of their video game. It really is so sad. I heard that next month the WH is going on a bllitz to tackle the family values issue. Too bad he wasted 5 years by choosing the wrong issues.


Family values?!! Who defines 'values' and who defines what a family is? How will that square with the 'feminazis'? ;-)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just heard Lois Lerner (the IRS Liar-in-Chief) is being summoned back to speak to Congress.
> 
> She wants immunity - I hope she is DENIED!
> 
> If she didn't do anything wrong, as she said prior, why did she request immunity?


Greta Van Susstren was talking to the former head of the IRS and said that Lerner doesn't deserve immunity, particularly after making her speech before she claimed the 5th. Order her to the hearings, if she doesn't talk, throw her scrawny a$$ in jail until she decides to cooperate. All the stonewalling is just ridiculous. It's time for the committee to grow a set. No political party should be able to get away with using a government agency to help it win an election. That's just what the Democrats have done. The IRS guy said he would advise Lerner to tell the truth.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Jokim - I love your posts too.
> The weather here has gotten really cold again. Last week we had another week without water. Thankfully we still have it this week. Tomorrow night the temps are supposed to get down to 8F with wind chills taking it down the minus temps again. I will be spending all of tomorrow night and into the morning doing laundry to try to keep the water flowing to stop it from freezing.
> On the plus side, it looks like tomorrow will be the last freezing night we get for at least 10 days anyway. So hopefully warmer temperatures are finally on their way.
> 
> :mrgreen:


I would gladly bring my laundry over to your house to assist in the free flowing of water in the pipes.   Unfortunately, the weather looks like it's getting colder next week.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Aw - yuck. Eye bleach? :lol: :lol:


Bonnie, let's stick to ice cream.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you. I think I might try the dpns sometime.


Give them a try Bonnie. I practiced with a I cord with the dpns. It didn't take long at all to get the hang of them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Greta Van Susstren was talking to the former head of the IRS and said that Lerner doesn't deserve immunity, particularly after making her speech before she claimed the 5th. Order her to the hearings, if she doesn't talk, throw her scrawny a$$ in jail until she decides to cooperate. All the stonewalling is just ridiculous. It's time for the committee to grow a set. No political party should be able to get away with using a government agency to help it win an election. That's just what the Democrats have done. The IRS guy said he would advise Lerner to tell the truth.


The blatant corruption of this admin. is mind blowing. When and how will it ever be stopped?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry to butt in on conversion but got a good one for you.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VRzFBM6mUY


Hooray for that young man. He knows how to succinctly cut to the point. Nice zinger at the end too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, working on the whale quilt. I have all the appliqué done, all the outline quilting done and 3/4 of the background quilting done. Still have 1/4 of background quilting to do and binding to put on. I am just glad that a baby quilt is smaller than a regular quilt. That makes finishing quicker. I debated machine quilting, but that is not my favorite quilt construction. So, I have it in a large oval embroidery hoop. I can do it and listen to Fox, my favorite news source.
> 
> The sad thing is that Fox is the only news source unless you want to hear more Obama lies promoted as truth. MSNBC is not a news station. It is an entertainment station, and I don't find it entertaining. Any thinking person knows Obama's ACA numbers are lies, his history is one large lie, and what he said before getting elected was another big lie. Then, we all remember his Benghazi lies and his claim he was disturbed about the IRS profiling. Now he claims there is no hint of scandal or wrong going. Well, I have news for Obama, there is nothing he has done during his lifetime (or his fraudulent lifetime account) that is not a lie or scandalous.
> 
> Maybe that's what doing so much marijuana and coke does to someone. You don't know what the truth is. It makes you stupid and lacking in morals too.


I think that's why Obama has such a problem with Fox News. They won't do what he wants them to do. They are the only hold outs to a total control of the media and it is really ticking him off. That's why he calls them out in his campaigning. He's trying to discredit them but failing miserably. The LWNs just believe everything he says and repeat after him. Slowly, the country is beginning to wake up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Family values?!! Who defines 'values' and who defines what a family is? How will that square with the 'feminazis'? ;-)


I understand what you mean. I'd say by nuclear family - if we're promoting the work ethic - it could mean one adult and children or more of each in a stable family. Adults who take pride and pleasure in supporting the family, either by earning money or by taking care of the home or by sharing both of those responsibilities - being loved and appreciated by others in the family. The point being - pride in work no matter the job - and a solid home and family. That way no one is left out of the picture - but it wouldn't fly with some who want mother, father, kids as family with no deviation. But you can't influence people's behavior unless you include them.

So - I guess to put it in a nutshell, I'd emphasize the pride of work and the joy of a stable home.

I guess we have to pick our battles, and the battle against apathy and the welfare state seems to be a good place to start. Plus - it gives people a sense of worth and a desire to work toward a goal that isn't just their own pleasure.

After all that, I just saw the "wink." I'm a little slow. Oh, well - you made me think. :wink:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> KC, do you ever watch Blaze TV / Glenn Beck ? looking forward to seeing your quilt.


I used to watch Glenn Beck daily. I have seen Blaze a few times. The thing was Glenn was so right, but I couldn't concentrate on knitting and Glenn. He really makes me concentrate. With Fox, I get the news, but if I don't get it from one journalist, I can get it later.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> If anyone is stuck what to make for dinner tonight or tomorrow, may I suggest my recipe for smothered pork chops? This recipe is for one but can be doubled or tripled
> Pork chops (I use boneless)
> Juice from an orange
> 3 tablespoons (or more) of molasses
> ...


I'll do this another day. Sounds delicious.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm with you all the way KC. I cannot believe those who are serving in this Admin who will say or do anything on behalf of what someone higher up tells them to do. They, none of them, have any moral or ethical character to do the things they do. Even, or should I say, the weakest link is Obama who answers to Soros or Valerie or the highest bidder.
> 
> They know they are wrong, deceitful and lying, yet they do and say things as they do anyway.
> 
> ...


Did you happen to catch Harry Reid yesterday saying that all the people that are sharing their Obamacare horror stories are liars. Unbelievable that he could say something like that and not one Democrat is criticizing him. He has no proof, yet says it anyway and gets away with it. The Dems are so desperate over the failing Obamacare that they will say and do anything to make it look better. They can't even get the uninsured to sign up.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> sweater I made for my sister a few years ago, cleckheaton yarn and pattern.


Oh wow and double wow gali...that sweater is beautiful. You are so talented. I love it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Bazinga!
> 
> Thanks for that CB...I shared it all over in emails and Facebook!


This is great! Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> sweater I made for my sister a few years ago, cleckheaton yarn and pattern.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm with you all the way KC. I cannot believe those who are serving in this Admin who will say or do anything on behalf of what someone higher up tells them to do. They, none of them, have any moral or ethical character to do the things they do. Even, or should I say, the weakest link is Obama who answers to Soros or Valerie or the highest bidder.
> 
> They know they are wrong, deceitful and lying, yet they do and say things as they do anyway.
> 
> ...


After this stint at quilting, it may be awhile before I want to quilt. If I do, I have at least a dozen quilt tops needing work. I am not as fond of piecing as quilting, but I think my hands might give out before I get these done. I am really feeling it in my hands today. Knitting is so much more comfortable.

Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'll do this another day. Sounds delicious.


I'll cook it later, too. Tonight, I'm going to WendyBee's for dinner!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> sweater I made for my sister a few years ago, cleckheaton yarn and pattern.


What is the pattern called?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG, don't send "your leader" to us. We have enough problems with what we "have."


So cute!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Family values?!! Who defines 'values' and who defines what a family is? How will that square with the 'feminazis'? ;-)


Can't say. Although it will be interesting to see what he has in mind and who will be jumping on the bandwagon. I bet this is just to bolster the Dems up for the coming election. To keep them from the Obamacare and poor economy fiascos.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Galinipper - very nice sweaters! They're so pretty and look soft and warm. 

When will I ever finish these blankets and learn something new?!! That's okay - I'm enjoying my simplicity (nice name for simple-mindedness!) I do love the sweaters, though.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I spent alot of time on that project, A gal at the knitting shop taught me how to weave in all of my ends, she did tapestry as a young woman and as an older gal she spent her time at the knitting shop I went to. She was a pro, I would have been lost without her. Cleakheaton yarn is my favorite yarn. It's like knitting with butter. Thanks Country


Tell us about the weaving in the ends. My most hated part of knitting. Nice you have a LYS with good help. We don't have one. Wahhhh or know anyone that knits close by. I am on my own except y'all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Greta Van Susstren was talking to the former head of the IRS and said that Lerner doesn't deserve immunity, particularly after making her speech before she claimed the 5th. Order her to the hearings, if she doesn't talk, throw her scrawny a$$ in jail until she decides to cooperate. All the stonewalling is just ridiculous. It's time for the committee to grow a set. No political party should be able to get away with using a government agency to help it win an election. That's just what the Democrats have done. The IRS guy said he would advise Lerner to tell the truth.


Amen!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Did you happen to catch Harry Reid yesterday saying that all the people that are sharing their Obamacare horror stories are liars. Unbelievable that he could say something like that and not one Democrat is criticizing him. He has no proof, yet says it anyway and gets away with it. The Dems are so desperate over the failing Obamacare that they will say and do anything to make it look better. They can't even get the uninsured to sign up.


I heard him. I had my back turned away from the Tv. Heard this creepy voice. It was good OLD Harry. Everything you say is true Solo. Dems don't have integrity.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I understand what you mean. I'd say by nuclear family - if we're promoting the work ethic - it could mean one adult and children or more of each in a stable family. Adults who take pride and pleasure in supporting the family, either by earning money or by taking care of the home or by sharing both of those responsibilities - being loved and appreciated by others in the family. The point being - pride in work no matter the job - and a solid home and family. That way no one is left out of the picture - but it wouldn't fly with some who want mother, father, kids as family with no deviation. But you can't influence people's behavior unless you include them.
> 
> So - I guess to put it in a nutshell, I'd emphasize the pride of work and the joy of a stable home.
> 
> ...


I don't know what their ideal family looks like but you can be sure it's not the one from the '50's and '60's! They did their best to destroy it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I understand what you mean. I'd say by nuclear family - if we're promoting the work ethic - it could mean one adult and children or more of each in a stable family. Adults who take pride and pleasure in supporting the family, either by earning money or by taking care of the home or by sharing both of those responsibilities - being loved and appreciated by others in the family. The point being - pride in work no matter the job - and a solid home and family. That way no one is left out of the picture - but it wouldn't fly with some who want mother, father, kids as family with no deviation. But you can't influence people's behavior unless you include them.
> 
> So - I guess to put it in a nutshell, I'd emphasize the pride of work and the joy of a stable home.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I made you think, Bonnie!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll cook it later, too. Tonight, I'm going to WendyBee's for dinner!


LOL I`m making the smothered pork chops for hubby tomorrow or Saturday bon. I`ll set a place for you. ♥
Tonight I`m having one of those frozen Chinese meals.....shrimp fried rice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh WCK after seeing your post i thought gee why didn't I ask her.

Have a pattern for a vest from a lady in Canada named Maddy Laine.
Now here is what I need to know:

Glossary list:

LDR-Loop decrease Right.

LDL-loop decrease left.

Can not find anything to decribe it. I am a visual person so am stump. 
I am going to have to do it on scrap yarn but thought maybe if you explain it to me maybe I will under stand it.
You may be able to see the vest on her web site. Called Maddy Laine Flatter Me Vest. On shoulders it has longer bind offs and never seen or did it before.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I heard him. I had my back turned away from the Tv. Heard this creepy voice. It was good OLD Harry. Everything you say is true Solo. Dems don't have integrity.


If you put a pic of Harry Reid (or as I call him Hairy Weed)and Woody Allen side by side they`d look like twins. And creepy looking ones at that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Can't say. Although it will be interesting to see what he has in mind and who will be jumping on the bandwagon. I bet this is just to bolster the Dems up for the coming election. To keep them from the Obamacare and poor economy fiascos.


Distract, divert, point our attention a different way, all the while tightening the 'noose of slavery' around our necks! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon you may be right about hearing aids.

Spent yesterday on my computer and found information on my computer about hearing disablities. There is away on his computer that he can change things to help him hear better. So sent him information on how to do it.

Wanted to get him phone that shows words being said, but it requires a land line which he does not have. So the new phone. The phone is fine it is just that he does not know how to use it. Hoping next time I get up there can help him figure it out. 

He wants to move down here to assited living. But as all they have here is 40 + patient's . He would not get the care that he is getting now. they only have 13 people there. So staff can keep up with their needs and are very kind to him. Plus do not think he could handle the three hour ride to get here. So will have to see what where and how.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love your sweaters Galinipper. If your not to busy put me on the friends list like KGP.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

No one has mention that Joe(the wrong way mouth) is hitting the TV shows to get Obama Care ad's out there.

How much more money are we the tax payers going to have to pay for those people to make the rounds to tell everyone what a deal it is. Really what deal, seems to be costing a fortune just to advertise the blame thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wee Bee sorry to hear about your water lost again.

we are now being told to leave a small stream of water on so pipes will not freeze. Lots of water lines breaking because of the frost going down deeper. 

We had yesterday high wind warns again. Cold as usual, and snow again and cold next week. Day light saving times next week. Must mean we will be an hour longer to live in cold.

There is a Robin outside, Must not have gotten the memo about not come up here yet.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wee Bee sorry to hear about your water lost again.
> 
> we are now being told to leave a small stream of water on so pipes will not freeze. Lots of water lines breaking because of the frost going down deeper.
> 
> ...


We lost water again early this morning Yarny. And we had the water in the taps on a steady stream too.
Tonight it`s supposed to get down to single digits with wind chills bringing it down to -10F

Ok Mother Nature and Jack Frost...you`ve had your fun. Can we have spring now please?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen!


I agree - I heard Greta - she is fearless!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I don't know what their ideal family looks like but you can be sure it's not the one from the '50's and '60's! They did their best to destroy it.


They sure did. I remember when getting married was so exciting! You had so many plans - and husbands wanted - wanted - to support their wives and children. Women stayed home usually - and seemed happy to me. It was very different then.

Then Betty Friedan started complaining, and that was the beginning of the slow destruction of life as we knew it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wee Bee sorry to hear about your water lost again.
> 
> we are now being told to leave a small stream of water on so pipes will not freeze. Lots of water lines breaking because of the frost going down deeper.
> 
> ...


This is the coldest winter in 100 yrs! Where's global warming when we need it?  
Tonight's low with windchill is supposed to be record-breaking!! It's almost March, for crying out loud! :x


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Love your sweaters Galinipper. If your not to busy put me on the friends list like KGP.


Me too? ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We lost water again early this morning Yarny. And we had the water in the taps on a steady stream too.
> Tonight it`s supposed to get down to single digits with wind chills bringing it down to -10F
> 
> Ok Mother Nature and Jack Frost...you`ve had your fun. Can we have spring now please?


So sorry to hear about your pipes freezing, Wendy. When is this deep freeze going to let up?  
Do you, at least, have some snow to fall back on and use as water in an emergency? Prayers and thoughts going your way.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They sure did. I remember when getting married was so exciting! You had so many plans - and husbands wanted - wanted - to support their wives and children. Women stayed home usually - and seemed happy to me. It was very different then.
> 
> Then Betty Friedan started complaining, and that was the beginning of the slow destruction of life as we knew it.


Sad comment on our society, isn't it? The deliberate destruction of the stable fabric of society, the family, by design, by the party now in power.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> So sorry to hear about your pipes freezing, Wendy. When is this deep freeze going to let up?
> Do you, at least, have some snow to fall back on and use as water in an emergency? Prayers and thoughts going your way.


We had snow a few days ago but it`s all gone now. There`s no rain in the forecast either.

On the plus side.....tonight looks like the coldest night we`ll have for 10 days anyway.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Did you happen to catch Harry Reid yesterday saying that all the people that are sharing their Obamacare horror stories are liars. Unbelievable that he could say something like that and not one Democrat is criticizing him. He has no proof, yet says it anyway and gets away with it. The Dems are so desperate over the failing Obamacare that they will say and do anything to make it look better. They can't even get the uninsured to sign up.


He is just desperate. He is starting to realize that he will not be the Senate Majority leader next year. Then someone else can forward all the bills he has squirreled away. They will be sent to the President for veto.

What's great is that the President will have no option to load the Supreme Court or get his minions approved in other positions. The best thing will be that what goes around comes around and Obama will not be able to get anything else through Congress.

The best news I heard today is that only 6% of Americans would vote to retain ObamCare. More than half given the chance to retain it vs repeal it would vote for repeal. I think that half would move to 79-80% to change it by retaining the "keep your child on your insurance till 26" and the "no refusal for previously diagnosed conditions ." Otherwise, scrap it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> This is the coldest winter in 100 yrs! Where's global warming when we need it?
> Tonight's low with windchill is supposed to be record-breaking!! It's almost March, for crying out loud! :x


We are supposed to get an ice storm starting Sunday. When will Winter end? Right now it is cold, but I can handle that. I hate ice though.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> What is the pattern called?


No name for the cardigan, Number 294, out of print and the colors of the yarn are no longer available. A sticker on the front says she bought it from Plymouth Yarn Co. This has been longer than 5 yrs. ago. It was done in the cleckheaton country 8 ply which is still available just not the colors, at least the last time I checked the colors are still retired. I wish they would do them again because I like brights to knit with once in awhile. This pattern was not in a book but a 8x9 4 page phamphlet.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Did the download show up on your end, and are you able to download pic? I scanned and uploaded.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Did the download show up on your end, and are you able to download pic? I scanned and uploaded.


Beautiful Gali.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> We are supposed to get an ice storm starting Sunday. When will Winter end? Right now it is cold, but I can handle that. I hate ice though.


It's suppose to be 10 below tonight up here KC. My husband read in the farmers almanac a couple weeks ago that we are suppose to get this storm. We laughed and said SURE......... :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Beautiful Gali.


Thank You KC


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tell us about the weaving in the ends. My most hated part of knitting. Nice you have a LYS with good help. We don't have one. Wahhhh or know anyone that knits close by. I am on my own except y'all.


She taught me to take my needle up and over about 6 or 7 stitches, then push my needle back thru the yarn I just weaved, then cut it off. She said the plys will sort of adhere to one another. I have always done it her way with no problem. I'm sure there are a few ways to do it, I was afraid to just wing it. This yarn shop is in Goshen, In. The owner got virtigo < sp.. and wasn't getting any better so she sold it. It wasn't successful for the new owners and they sold it, now it is great again. Sorry you don't have one near, be thankful for online stores.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

galinipper said:


> You already are..


Cute.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The blatant corruption of this admin. is mind blowing. When and how will it ever be stopped?


Are you kidding? The blind followers of the little emperor will never admit to his doing any wrong.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> She taught me to take my needle up and over about 6 or 7 stitches, then push my needle back thru the yarn I just weaved, then cut it off. She said the plys will sort of adhere to one another. I have always done it her way with no problem. I'm sure there are a few ways to do it, I was afraid to just wing it. This yarn shop is in Goshen, In. The owner got virtigo < sp.. and wasn't getting any better so she sold it. It wasn't successful for the new owners and they sold it, now it is great again. Sorry you don't have one near, be thankful for online stores.


I always try to weave the ends in on the reverse of a cable stitch as they`re more easily hidden.
For the same yarn, I use the magic knot method, and it`s practically invisible if I lay the knot next to a cable design at the back.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> This is the coldest winter in 100 yrs! Where's global warming when we need it?
> Tonight's low with windchill is supposed to be record-breaking!! It's almost March, for crying out loud! :x


We had a high of -1 today. Yup, global warming for sure.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Are you kidding? The blind followers of the little emperor will never admit to his doing any wrong.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> She taught me to take my needle up and over about 6 or 7 stitches, then push my needle back thru the yarn I just weaved, then cut it off. She said the plys will sort of adhere to one another. I have always done it her way with no problem. I'm sure there are a few ways to do it, I was afraid to just wing it. This yarn shop is in Goshen, In. The owner got virtigo < sp.. and wasn't getting any better so she sold it. It wasn't successful for the new owners and they sold it, now it is great again. Sorry you don't have one near, be thankful for online stores.


 :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> We had a high of -1 today. Yup, global warming for sure.


Oh Thumpy that`s awful. I hope you are keeping warm


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but I love the WOW to I shall keep writing my letters to No name. It is fun to see them go off. I really do laugh about it. It does not take much to set them off. I love what Ivy told them last night. They really went off on that. Truth is not something they can handle or understand.


Yes, I read & just had to post as those people are sooooooo stupid! Wow, is me!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ugh. Naturally, I went to buy a 10 yard bolt of batting and bought 10 more bolts of cotton fabric, 39 spools of thread, a storage container, two quilt books, three bobbin holders, a pair of spring action shears *and* had to restrain myself from buying more.
> 
> I'm able to buy at wholesale prices, so everything is sooooo tempting!


 :lol: :roll: another addiction


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Am I the only one who knits everything I make on circulars?


You're not alone - I use circs for almost everything except small circumference things like socks, mitts, hand/legwarmers when I use dpns


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You're not alone - I use circs for almost everything except small circumference things like socks, mitts, hand/legwarmers when I use dpns


I find that mini circulars are great for knitting small things like a border for afghans and then sewing them on separately afterwards. They`re not as cumbersome as DPNs or regular needles.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG, don't send "your leader" to us. We have enough problems with what we "have."


Love the pic! Lucky for us he's just the leader of 1 of the opposition parties and a Prime Minister wannabe - hopefully he never gets the PM job


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Both your sweaters are just gorgeous Gali! That cardi must be your sister's favourite


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Very helpful. I appreciate it. I take it you put something on the ends of the needles to keep the stitches from falling off - is that right? I have some of them - would need to get more.


I don't put stoppers on the ends, but you could if you wanted to - it would mean moving the stoppers as you moved from needle to needle


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sad comment on our society, isn't it? The deliberate destruction of the stable fabric of society, the family, by design, by the party now in power.


It's a sad state of affairs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Bonnie while looking up Yanie's decorative loops I found this cute washcloth 
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/EphieM/leafy-washcloth


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie while looking up Yanie's decorative loops I found this cute washcloth
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/EphieM/leafy-washcloth


They are cute! Thanks, WCK. There was some info about decreases and increases that I'll have to read in the morning.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Could sleep last night. It's getting crazy - if I have anything to do at a certain time in the morning, I can't sleep the night before. So I read. 

I think I'll hit the sack early tonight. Goodnight, all. You're the best - sleep well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh WCK after seeing your post i thought gee why didn't I ask her.
> 
> Have a pattern for a vest from a lady in Canada named Maddy Laine.
> Now here is what I need to know:
> ...


That's a really nice looking vest Yarnie. I've never heard of decorative loop decreases but did enlarge the vest to get a better look at the shoulder. The closest I could find was the 2nd from the bottom on this link - but I'm not sure if it's the same. What do you think?



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/37999190576276973/

sent you a pm


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It was a beautiful day today. Sun was out but cool. I could have cut my roses back or raked leaves. I had started going thru my stash yesterday.My sewing room was a mess with yarn thrown everywhere. I decided I needed to finish it up. If I get outside to work it gets in my blood and no turning back.
Separated wool , cotton and acrylic. Found 2 wips I had put to rest. All packed up snug. lol Didn't throw much away but got it to looking better.
When we first started woodworking our shop was in our garage. It was a messy with saw dust knee deep. Dh got in the mood and got it all swept up and clean. He let our first Airdale in so she could sleep. She looked all around and stood up on the bench and let out a big howl. I guess she thought she was in the wrong place. 
I just went in my sewing room and almost let out my own howl.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon you may be right about hearing aids.
> 
> Spent yesterday on my computer and found information on my computer about hearing disablities. There is away on his computer that he can change things to help him hear better. So sent him information on how to do it.
> 
> ...


Hope you have more good weather soon so you can get back to visit your dad and fix up his computer for him. My Dad has a special phone for hearing impaired - it doesn't show the words but does make the sound much louder so I don't have to shout at him anymore  . I can try to find who makes it.

It would be nice to have your Dad closer to you, but sounds like there are lots of other things to balance too. Prayers for you and him


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was a beautiful day today. Sun was out but cool. I could have cut my roses back or raked leaves. I had started going thru my stash yesterday.My sewing room was a mess with yarn thrown everywhere. I decided I needed to finish it up. If I get outside to work it gets in my blood and no turning back.
> Separated wool , cotton and acrylic. Found 2 wips I had put to rest. All packed up snug. lol Didn't throw much away but got it to looking better.
> When we first started woodworking our shop was in our garage. It was a messy with saw dust knee deep. Dh got in the mood and got it all swept up and clean. He let our first Airdale in so she could sleep. She looked all around and stood up on the bench and let out a big howl. I guess she thought she was in the wrong place.
> I just went in my sewing room and almost let out my own howl.


Sounds like a good day CB! And a discovery of WIP too - what were you making?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie now that you're a celebrity with so many other names I thought I should update the photos for the next edition of the Righter's Village News. Our editor needs a good photo with her by-line. Which of these do you think works best for Yarn Face?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie while looking up Yanie's decorative loops I found this cute washcloth
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/EphieM/leafy-washcloth


I love the design and colors. Thank you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL I`m making the smothered pork chops for hubby tomorrow or Saturday bon. I`ll set a place for you. ♥
> Tonight I`m having one of those frozen Chinese meals.....shrimp fried rice.


Oops! Turning off the car.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> If you put a pic of Harry Reid (or as I call him Hairy Weed)and Woody Allen side by side they`d look like twins. And creepy looking ones at that.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> You already are..


Cool! Am I taller than you, Sis? I do have long arms, hence, why I learned to knit! Seriously, I could never find a blouse, sweater or suit blazer with long enough sleeve length so a school teacher and my mom taught me to sew and my grandmother to knit; problem of sleeve lengths solved and a love for fiber arts created.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Thank you kpg. These are pics I ran across in an alblum in my kodak program. So many album with no titles, what was I thinking.


. like me. I'm pretty good on naming my pics but leave so many on my digital camera and most unprinted to put in albums.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was a beautiful day today. Sun was out but cool. I could have cut my roses back or raked leaves. I had started going thru my stash yesterday.My sewing room was a mess with yarn thrown everywhere. I decided I needed to finish it up. If I get outside to work it gets in my blood and no turning back.
> Separated wool , cotton and acrylic. Found 2 wips I had put to rest. All packed up snug. lol Didn't throw much away but got it to looking better.
> When we first started woodworking our shop was in our garage. It was a messy with saw dust knee deep. Dh got in the mood and got it all swept up and clean. He let our first Airdale in so she could sleep. She looked all around and stood up on the bench and let out a big howl. I guess she thought she was in the wrong place.
> I just went in my sewing room and almost let out my own howl.


Happy for your beautiful weather, Indiana has a few more hurdles to jump before Spring decides to work her magic and put old man winter in his place. When I see the ground for the first time in months I will kneel and kiss it much like I did when I was boat fishing and a clan of beavers chased me to the shore, so happy to be alive I knelt and kissed the ground. :shock: 
CB you have put me in the mood and I think I will also do some spring cleaning in the craft room. Thanks


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I love circulars but, so far, for socks, I've used only dpns. I usually knit all my other things on circs and like them because they are pliable and easy to handle.


I've never had the interest to make socks. I've used dpns, but I cannot remember what I made!

Oh, well, the memory is the first to go.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That happened to my daughter. She's staying home with her kids instead. As a young mother, it made her feel good to be offered something like that.
> 
> At the other extreme of work experience, my granddaughter works at Panera's after school. She's made a good impression. When my daughter went there to eat, the manager said if she had any more at home, send them over to work!
> 
> I agree, KPG - companies are looking for conscientious workers, whether it's a teenage worker or a professional. Good to get that work ethic established early! With the lack of work ethic in the highest levels of our govt, that can be an uphill battle.


Good on your daughter and you who raised her! I'm disgusted in the way our Nation is going. I'm going to post an editorial about the war on businesses (the law attempting to force Christians or others of Faith being mandated to serve against their beliefs) or else.

If it were to ever happen to me, I'd counter sue, but that's me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> This same problem in presenting itself to Obamacare and it's inability to get the uninsured signed up. No matter how many groups are out promoting Obamacare, the uninsured aren't getting the message. They are too absorbed in their little worlds, that nothing matters but the next episode or the next version of their video game. It really is so sad. I heard that next month the WH is going on a bllitz to tackle the family values issue. Too bad he wasted 5 years by choosing the wrong issues.


Forget the 5 years, he has made poor decisions his entire life.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I think that's why Obama has such a problem with Fox News. They won't do what he wants them to do. They are the only hold outs to a total control of the media and it is really ticking him off. That's why he calls them out in his campaigning. He's trying to discredit them but failing miserably. The LWNs just believe everything he says and repeat after him. Slowly, the country is beginning to wake up.


It cracks me up how Obama moans and complains about Fox News which is the only major network reporting as journalists should. Obama is angry because he cannot control or quiet their reporting.

Reminds me of the Libs on KP who moan and groan and use this site as their platform for their beliefs. Then, b and whine when they are challenged with the truth to their lies. 

I'll say it again, the truth always prevails.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you have more good weather soon so you can get back to visit your dad and fix up his computer for him. My Dad has a special phone for hearing impaired - it doesn't show the words but does make the sound much louder so I don't have to shout at him anymore  . I can try to find who makes it.
> 
> It would be nice to have your Dad closer to you, but sounds like there are lots of other things to balance too. Prayers for you and him


Thank WCK need prayers for the two of us. want to do right by Dad, and not cause more things that may not help him but hinder him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Did you happen to catch Harry Reid yesterday saying that all the people that are sharing their Obamacare horror stories are liars. Unbelievable that he could say something like that and not one Democrat is criticizing him. He has no proof, yet says it anyway and gets away with it. The Dems are so desperate over the failing Obamacare that they will say and do anything to make it look better. They can't even get the uninsured to sign up.


No, I didn't hear Dirty Harry. I'm not surprised. Remember when he said Mitt Romney didn't pay all his income taxes due? Harry is a snake and a washed out, feckless pretend leader of the Senate. I hope that changes this Nov.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie now that you're a celebrity with so many other names I thought I should update the photos for the next edition of the Righter's Village News. Our editor needs a good photo with her by-line. Which of these do you think works best for Yarn Face?


Thank you very much may have to use them as I do so love it when others think name calling is proof of how intellectual they seem to think they are then prove how much they are by post names.

I also love that one can not understand post again proving can't read either.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> After this stint at quilting, it may be awhile before I want to quilt. If I do, I have at least a dozen quilt tops needing work. I am not as fond of piecing as quilting, but I think my hands might give out before I get these done. I am really feeling it in my hands today. Knitting is so much more comfortable.
> 
> Thanks for the offer though.


You're most welcome. I still am amazed you quilt by hand. My grandmother sewed all her fabric together by hand, quilted and knotted her tops by hand and sewed the quilt sandwich together by hand. In her later years, she would sew the sandwich only on the machine. Her quilts were so beautifully done. I don't have that desire or dedication. I love to sew with my machines and am a perfectionist in my work, but let the machines make me look good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cool!  Am I taller than you? I do have long arms, hence, why I learned to knit! Seriously, I could never find a blouse, sweater or suit blazer with long enough sleeve length so a school teacher and my mom taught me to sew and my grandmother to knit; problem of sleeve lengths solved and a love for fiber arts created.


Hey I had problem finding pants and jeans long enough for my legs. So can understand what you are saying.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Happy for your beautiful weather, Indiana has a few more hurdles to jump before Spring decides to work her magic and put old man winter in his place. When I see the ground for the first time in months I will kneel and kiss it much like I did when I was boat fishing and a clan of beavers chased me to the shore, so happy to be alive I knelt and kissed the ground. :shock:
> CB you have put me in the mood and I think I will also do some spring cleaning in the craft room. Thanks


You both are so mean, do you mean their is ground under 4 in. of snow and more expected today and wind chill warnings for last two days. Not funny not funny at all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: :roll: another addiction


Hello, my name is KPG, I am a fiber addict. I buy too much yarn, fabric and patterns. I buy too much of pretty papers and other craft supplies like buttons, beads, books, notions and findings too.

I do not wish to curb my addictions. I do wish to use those things I already possess but also love to add to my treasure.

I will share or part with my treasures in exchange for thanks, appreciation, or $ to buy more.

I do admit these addictions.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You're not alone - I use circs for almost everything except small circumference things like socks, mitts, hand/legwarmers when I use dpns


I have a nice hand warmer pattern/yarn that I bought a couple of months ago. All part of the stash now!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anyone notice that the president family mention and how it is now important after 5 years. But has been the topic on Bill O'Reily's show. You know the one that Obama keeps mention that is just not falling in line with his agenda?

Also thanks CB for posting about First (knuckle head) ladies words. Such wonderful words from someone who is suppose to show how one should act in the postion that one holds. Do not remember any first lady who talk like that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Love the pic! Lucky for us he's just the leader of 1 of the opposition parties and a Prime Minister wannabe - hopefully he never gets the PM job


I love that pic, too. I might use as my avatar when sparing with the loons.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hello, my name is KPG, I am a fiber addict. I buy too much yarn, fabric and patterns. I buy too much of pretty papers and other craft supplies like buttons, beads, books, notions and findings too.
> 
> I do not wish to curb my addictions. I do wish to use those things I already possess but also love to add to my treasure.
> 
> ...


I stand right behind you with your words as they are also how I feel. The more I can hoarded the happier I feel.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning all. Another cold one here - even though the sun is out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie now that you're a celebrity with so many other names I thought I should update the photos for the next edition of the Righter's Village News. Our editor needs a good photo with her by-line. Which of these do you think works best for Yarn Face?


I vote for #3! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Happy for your beautiful weather, Indiana has a few more hurdles to jump before Spring decides to work her magic and put old man winter in his place. When I see the ground for the first time in months I will kneel and kiss it much like I did when I was boat fishing and a clan of beavers chased me to the shore, so happy to be alive I knelt and kissed the ground. :shock:
> CB you have put me in the mood and I think I will also do some spring cleaning in the craft room. Thanks


Tell us more - I want to know how you drove off the clan.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Forget the 5 years, he has made poor decisions his entire life.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I've heard about how smart crows are before but this was quite amazing


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Got this from a friend; made me laugh but I think a lot of people are too connected to their gadget. When we go out for dinner we quite often see people texting or whatever rather than talking to each other
....
"We had a power outage at my place this morning and my PC, laptop, TV, DVD, iPad & my new surround sound music system all shut down. Then I discovered that my iPhone battery was flat and to top it off it was raining outside, so I couldn't play golf.
I went into the kitchen to make coffee and then remembered that this also needs power, so I talked with my wife for a few hours. She seems like a nice person."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Has anyone notice that the president family mention and how it is now important after 5 years. But has been the topic on Bill O'Reily's show. You know the one that Obama keeps mention that is just not falling in line with his agenda?
> 
> Also thanks CB for posting about First (knuckle head) ladies words. Such wonderful words from someone who is suppose to show how one should act in the postion that one holds. Do not remember any first lady who talk like that.


Obama has to pay attention to O'Reilly's show; O'Reilly has consistently had the highest ratings in cable news networks for years, and Obama's lame-stream media outlets cannot match O'Reilly's rating if they combined with a multiplier of two.

Same for Fox News; the other left-biased stations all combined don't even come close in ratings.

That is very concerning to the Dems and Obama.

Did you notice what happened the the Lib Baldwin?

Fired from MSNBC, and Capital One endorsements. I'm not sure but perhaps from his sitcom as well. (never watched or followed his TV sitcom). Now, Alex wants to move from NYC to LA or Hollywood to be cloistered behind privacy gates.

What an irony. He craves the spotlight and makes his living by the spotlight and now is canned and out of the spotlight so he's running back to CA to find his way back to another spotlight.

The guy doesn't have a bulb in his head.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a good day CB! And a discovery of WIP too - what were you making?


Sweater and a bear. Have the back finished for the sweater but found a mistake at the bottom. Ruined it for me so I laid it down.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie now that you're a celebrity with so many other names I thought I should update the photos for the next edition of the Righter's Village News. Our editor needs a good photo with her by-line. Which of these do you think works best for Yarn Face?


How cute! I vote all! But Yarnie you pick.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

*An Upside Down World*
By: Erick Erickson February 28th, 2014

In December of 1865, the several American states ratified the thirteenth amendment constitutionally ending involuntary servitude in the United States. In the twenty-first century, Americans are coming full circle. In a number of states, a black man can again be forced by the government to work involuntarily for a white man.

Not since the nation eliminated Jim Crow laws during the civil rights era have we seen such a bizarre conundrum. But if the black man is a Christian and the white man is gay, a court can forcibly order the black man to serve the white man or drive the black man from business. A number of states have been working to pass laws to prevent this weird conundrum, but in an irony that knows no bounds, gay-rights activists are comparing these religious freedom laws to Jim Crow.

The issue boils down to one question  should a Christian who believes a wedding can only be between a man and a woman be forced to provide goods and services to a gay wedding? Despite the histrionics of some, no one suggests that anyone be allowed to simply deny service to any class of people, be they black or white or gay or straight. The issue only arises in the context of gay weddings.

Gay rights activists have lately claimed that Jesus would bake the cake for the gay wedding, so Christian bakers should. Jesus, of course, affirmed in the Gospel of Matthew that marriage is between one man and one woman. He also told the various sinners he encountered to sin no more. So it becomes highly dubious that Christ would bake a cake for a gay wedding, and he most certainly would not preside over the service.

Therein lies the problem. One side is arguing that Christ would not do this so they should not have to do this. The other side is arguing that not only would Christ do this, but the government should be able to force Christians to do it. Gone are the days of turning the other cheek and going to another baker.

In one real world case, a florist had a long time relationship with a gay couple. She had sold them flowers on multiple occasions. She knew they were gay. She gladly served them. When they asked her to provide flowers for their gay wedding, she declined because of her faith. She assumed they were friends. They sued her business for discrimination.

She did not take the position that she should be allowed to deny gays any good or service. She only objected to participating in a gay wedding. Committed Christians believe in a doctrine of vocation. They believe that their work is a form of ministry. Through their work they can share the gospel and glorify God. Because committed Christians believe marriage is a relationship created and ordained by God Himself to be between a man and woman, they believe they cannot provide goods and services to a marital union that would run counter to that which God ordains. Christian merchants do not see themselves as passive participants in a transaction, but active in a ministry. Their work cannot be separated from their faith.

The government saw it otherwise and forced the florist to perform the work or be punished.

Similar situations have come up in Colorado, Oregon, New Mexico, and other states with florists, photographers, bakers, and others. None of them denied all goods and services to gay. They just declined to provide them for a gay wedding because of their faith.

A number of states have sought to ensure Christians cannot be compelled by the state to violate their consciences. The laws are being badly mischaracterized as anti-gay. Christians are being compared to Bull Connor for trying to honor their God. The state is picking sides in matters of conscience. Instead of living and letting others live, tolerance has become a one way street. Those who seek to dissent or opt out are made to care whether they want to or not.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you very much may have to use them as I do so love it when others think name calling is proof of how intellectual they seem to think they are then prove how much they are by post names.
> 
> I also love that one can not understand post again proving can't read either.


I get a laugh when you using humour on them Yarnie, even if they don't understand it. You've got them totally confused and going in circles :lol: :roll:
Oh well - we know they have nothing logical to say when they start calling names. There are all these programs in schools to stop kids from doing that and here are these "adults" with the same or worse bad behaviour. Hypocrites and bullies


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

When will it end?

Imagine, we can go to a store, any store or business, and demand services or things not carried or offered. If the ownership refuses: sue them!

Example: Target doesn't carry Jewish foods. A Jewish person wants to buy Kosher foods that aren't available. So the Jewish person sues Target for not supporting her beliefs and religious tenants rather than go to a store which does sell what she desires.

A local yarn shop doesn't carry Muslim prayer rugs made with fine yarns, so the Muslim shopper sues said yarn shop for not servicing his need.

A Chinese Restaurant is sued by a gay man because they don't offer a justice of the peace who will marry he and his partner within the restaurant and do the catering within for the big day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Look at these gorgeous fiber art kits!

Hubby sent me this link. Maybe he is telling me to feed my addiction?

Be sure to read the text and view all six kits available.

Fantastic Creation Series: (on sale now too!)

http://www.ehrmantapestry.com/Departments/Creation-Series.aspx


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you very much may have to use them as I do so love it when others think name calling is proof of how intellectual they seem to think they are then prove how much they are by post names.
> 
> I also love that one can not understand post again proving can't read either.


The Libs are just crude women. They all sound angry and mean-spirited. They live some fantasy that the majority of KP members agree with them. But, if they did they wouldn't need to make up aliases to agree with them. They will be sad, confused women next November, when Republicans control the whole Congress. Of course, Obama will still veto or stonewall anything Congress proposes.

The sad thing is that I think there are good black candidates that may never get a chance in our lifetime. Obama has poisoned the well with his lying. Americans won't trust any of the current group of Democrats and probably black Republicans again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've heard about how smart crows are before but this was quite amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Got this from a friend; made me laugh but I think a lot of people are too connected to their gadget. When we go out for dinner we quite often see people texting or whatever rather than talking to each other
> ....
> "We had a power outage at my place this morning and my PC, laptop, TV, DVD, iPad & my new surround sound music system all shut down. Then I discovered that my iPhone battery was flat and to top it off it was raining outside, so I couldn't play golf.
> I went into the kitchen to make coffee and then remembered that this also needs power, so I talked with my wife for a few hours. She seems like a nice person."


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Obama has to pay attention to O'Reilly's show; O'Reilly has consistently had the highest ratings in cable news networks for years, and Obama's lame-stream media outlets cannot match O'Reilly's rating if they combined with a multiplier of two.
> 
> Same for Fox News; the other left-biased stations all combined don't even come close in ratings.
> 
> ...


What a waste of a good looking man. He is very angry . Like some other libs we know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hello, my name is KPG, I am a fiber addict. I buy too much yarn, fabric and patterns. I buy too much of pretty papers and other craft supplies like buttons, beads, books, notions and findings too.
> 
> I do not wish to curb my addictions. I do wish to use those things I already possess but also love to add to my treasure.
> 
> ...


Wish I only had that one addiction. I have outgrown my house and barn with all of my addictions. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The Libs are just crude women. They all sound angry and mean-spirited. They live some fantasy that the majority of KP members agree with them. But, if they did they wouldn't need to make up aliases to agree with them. They will be sad, confused women next November, when Republicans control the whole Congress. Of course, Obama will still veto or stonewall anything Congress proposes.
> 
> The sad thing is that I think there are good black candidates that may never get a chance in our lifetime. Obama has poisoned the well with his lying. Americans won't trust any of the current group of Democrats and probably black Republicans again.


Right again. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> The Libs are just crude women. They all sound angry and mean-spirited. They live some fantasy that the majority of KP members agree with them. But, if they did they wouldn't need to make up aliases to agree with them. They will be sad, confused women next November, when Republicans control the whole Congress. Of course, Obama will still veto or stonewall anything Congress proposes.
> 
> The sad thing is that I think there are good black candidates that may never get a chance in our lifetime. Obama has poisoned the well with his lying. Americans won't trust any of the current group of Democrats and probably black Republicans again.


I hope you are correct in your prediction, KC. Come November I HOPE we'll see several new Senators and gains in the House membership as well.

We'll deal with the Presidency later after suffering two more years.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Me too! I collect fabrics, yarn, buttons, notions, books and glassware. I have been collecting for more than 40 years
> 
> I am parting with some of my fabric and yarn. Almost 2 years ago some went to Mali, last year a little bit of flannel went to the Philippines. It was used as blankets for the typhoon victims. I am now getting more ready for the Philippines. The brother of someone from my Church is going there to live and is taking a shipping crate. I do not have an OK to send yarn yet. waiting for an answer from them.
> 
> When I look at my stash, you can hardly tell I gave anything away.


I'm cringing, that is the same with me as well. I create things, sell at fairs, create/make for my friends and family, give to charities, do custom orders, sell some on-line, and still I cannot see a dent either.

I keep whittling away but buying too. I think that's the problem.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good on your daughter and you who raised her! I'm disgusted in the way our Nation is going. I'm going to post an editorial about the war on businesses (the law attempting to force Christians or others of Faith being mandated to serve against their beliefs) or else.
> 
> If it were to ever happen to me, I'd counter sue, but that's me.


Seems the war is only on Christians because they don't push back. The Moslems seem to get their way when faced with a religious challenge. This is a Christian nation and it's time to show it. Are you aware of the high number of Catholic and other Christian politicians that there is in our gov't? Yet, they happily vote in legislation that leads to decay of this society, the death of the innocent and defenseless, the dumbing down of future generations, the breakdown of the basic fabric of our society, the family. Where are our religious leaders asserting their authority and applying pressure, within their jurisdiction, on these politicians? :thumbdown:  I guess excommunication is not politically correct! :-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Happy for your beautiful weather, Indiana has a few more hurdles to jump before Spring decides to work her magic and put old man winter in his place. When I see the ground for the first time in months I will kneel and kiss it much like I did when I was boat fishing and a clan of beavers chased me to the shore, so happy to be alive I knelt and kissed the ground. :shock:
> CB you have put me in the mood and I think I will also do some spring cleaning in the craft room. Thanks


Beavers run amock? What's the rest of the story, Gali? :wink: :lol:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I, too, have a small waist. I loved the shifts from the 60's.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *An Upside Down World*
> By: Erick Erickson February 28th, 2014
> 
> In December of 1865, the several American states ratified the thirteenth amendment constitutionally ending involuntary servitude in the United States. In the twenty-first century, Americans are coming full circle. In a number of states, a black man can again be forced by the government to work involuntarily for a white man.
> ...


If Jesus baked a cake for a gay wedding it would only be to have the devil jump out and get them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> He is just desperate. He is starting to realize that he will not be the Senate Majority leader next year. Then someone else can forward all the bills he has squirreled away. They will be sent to the President for veto.
> 
> What's great is that the President will have no option to load the Supreme Court or get his minions approved in other positions. The best thing will be that what goes around comes around and Obama will not be able to get anything else through Congress.
> 
> The best news I heard today is that only 6% of Americans would vote to retain ObamCare. More than half given the chance to retain it vs repeal it would vote for repeal. I think that half would move to 79-80% to change it by retaining the "keep your child on your insurance till 26" and the "no refusal for previously diagnosed conditions ." Otherwise, scrap it.


Obama is already talking about scraping the Healthcare.gov website because it has never worked. Oh well, what's 500M + of money we didn't have poured down the drain. I think this is just the beginning of going all out for the single payer system. As Orin Hatch said, the Dems will throw up their arms and say the ACA didn't work so let's go for the single payer. I believe that this was Obama's plan all along and he will see it through before he leaves office.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've heard about how smart crows are before but this was quite amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Obama has to pay attention to O'Reilly's show; O'Reilly has consistently had the highest ratings in cable news networks for years, and Obama's lame-stream media outlets cannot match O'Reilly's rating if they combined with a multiplier of two.
> 
> Same for Fox News; the other left-biased stations all combined don't even come close in ratings.
> 
> ...


None in the dark side do, otherwise they'd see the light! :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> My mother sewed most of my clothes, when I was young. I learned to sew in High School. My first major purchase was a sewing machine. I do have long arms, but my major problem was a small waist. Do you remember the waist less dresses of the 60's? Perfect!


Truthfully, I don't. I first learned to sew in a Home Eco class in school as well.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When my children were young, My husband saw my stash and told me that I needed to start sewing. I did. A year or so and 150 garments later, my stash doubled. He has never said another thing about my stash. My husband benefitted by a 3 piece suit, coats, coveralls, Alaskan flannel shirts, etc. His shoulders were to big in proportion to his waist. We no longer have that problem.


Asexual reproduction?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Obama is already talking about scraping the Healthcare.gov website because it has never worked. Oh well, what's 500M + of money we didn't have poured down the drain. I think this is just the beginning of going all out for the single payer system. As Orin Hatch said, the Dems will throw up their arms and say the ACA didn't work so let's go for the single payer. I believe that this was Obama's plan all along and he will see it through before he leaves office.


Hey...but MO's pals from the software company benefited.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Truthfully, I don't. I first learned to sew in a Home Eco class in school as well.


I hated Home-Ec classes. I was sewing my own clothes by 3rd grade. My 7th grade Home-Ec sewing teacher hated me. The feeling was mutual.

I had my own custom sewing business by that time. The rule was that we could bring items from home to sew if we finished a class project early. I was not allowed to. She brought her things for me to sew until my mom called the school principal and complained. She said that if she wanted me to sew her things she could pay me what my customers paid me. That was the end of that. I received a C- in the class.

Never did like her.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I had the worst sewing teacher.. actually 2 of them. One of them looked like Mrs Slocombe off Are You Being Served - complete with purple hair. She called me a liar once because I finished hemming an apron before anyone else and she reckoned someone helped me. Witch.
The other one was just plain nasty. I never even bothered with sewing again until about 10 years ago.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=794777073869247&set=a.504820149531609.122497.319569361390023&type=1&theater


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

As you know I`m knitting with dark blue yarn. It`s awful to knit with as it`s so dark. So I raided hubbys tool box and 'stole' his elasticated head light thingie. And it works brilliantly. I can even turn the ceiling fan light off, and just use the headlight, and still see fine.
Hubby had to buy a replacement from Lowes today as I won`t give his back lol


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> As you know I`m knitting with dark blue yarn. It`s awful to knit with as it`s so dark. So I raided hubbys tool box and 'stole' his elasticated head light thingie. And it works brilliantly. I can even turn the ceiling fan light off, and just use the headlight, and still see fine.
> Hubby had to buy a replacement from Lowes today as I won`t give his back lol


Did you try lighter needles?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Did you try lighter needles?


Yes Bumpy. I`m using light pink circular needles.
Last night I tried a battery operated LED lamp that looks like a an oil fashioned oil lamp that my son bought me for Christmas. And it was an improvement, but it doesn`t work as well as that headlight and it`s moveable where I can shine the light directly on to the dark yarn. I`m kicking myself for not thinking of it earlier.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> As you know I`m knitting with dark blue yarn. It`s awful to knit with as it`s so dark. So I raided hubbys tool box and 'stole' his elasticated head light thingie. And it works brilliantly. I can even turn the ceiling fan light off, and just use the headlight, and still see fine.
> Hubby had to buy a replacement from Lowes today as I won`t give his back lol


I hate working with black and navy but still chose it. 
Great idea with the head light. Thought about using it when the power goes out. Now I know I will use it. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## TuffIvy (Jan 25, 2014)

Knit crazy said:


> The Libs are just crude women. They all sound angry and mean-spirited. They live some fantasy that the majority of KP members agree with them. But, if they did they wouldn't need to make up aliases to agree with them. They will be sad, confused women next November, when Republicans control the whole Congress. Of course, Obama will still veto or stonewall anything Congress proposes.
> 
> The sad thing is that I think there are good black candidates that may never get a chance in our lifetime. Obama has poisoned the well with his lying. Americans won't trust any of the current group of Democrats and probably black Republicans again.


----------



## TuffIvy (Jan 25, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hello, my name is KPG, I am a fiber addict. I buy too much yarn, fabric and patterns. I buy too much of pretty papers and other craft supplies like buttons, beads, books, notions and findings too.
> 
> I do not wish to curb my addictions. I do wish to use those things I already possess but also love to add to my treasure.
> 
> ...


I measure things by how much they are worth in yarn....Such as if someone buys a new pair of shoes, I think "wow I could have bought x amount of yarn with that" It's almost like my own currency.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Obama is already talking about scraping the Healthcare.gov website because it has never worked. Oh well, what's 500M + of money we didn't have poured down the drain. I think this is just the beginning of going all out for the single payer system. As Orin Hatch said, the Dems will throw up their arms and say the ACA didn't work so let's go for the single payer. I believe that this was Obama's plan all along and he will see it through before he leaves office.


Exactly right, Solo! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The Libs are just crude women. They all sound angry and mean-spirited. They live some fantasy that the majority of KP members agree with them. But, if they did they wouldn't need to make up aliases to agree with them. They will be sad, confused women next November, when Republicans control the whole Congress. Of course, Obama will still veto or stonewall anything Congress proposes.
> 
> The sad thing is that I think there are good black candidates that may never get a chance in our lifetime. Obama has poisoned the well with his lying. Americans won't trust any of the current group of Democrats and probably black Republicans again.


 I am so hoping that your predictions about R. win in the whole Congress come true. Praying in fact.

There are great black candidates who won't be tainted by o's filth but will they pass the test of 'purity of character' that so many on our side have to pass to be judged worthy to run for office, and win. The tiniest 'speck of dirt on their shirt collar' is blown up into a major transgression and an unforgivable blemish on their character, by the lying left and the low infos believe it. Herman Cain is a perfect example.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a waste of a good looking man. He is very angry . Like some other libs we know.


Baldwin has a history of anger issues. :-(


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Look at these gorgeous fiber art kits!
> 
> Hubby sent me this link. Maybe he is telling me to feed my addiction?
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: They are gorgeous. Are you going to feed your addiction?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I hated Home-Ec classes. I was sewing my own clothes by 3rd grade. My 7th grade Home-Ec sewing teacher hated me. The feeling was mutual.
> 
> I had my own custom sewing business by that time. The rule was that we could bring items from home to sew if we finished a class project early. I was not allowed to. She brought her things for me to sew until my mom called the school principal and complained. She said that if she wanted me to sew her things she could pay me what my customers paid me. That was the end of that. I received a C- in the class.
> 
> Never did like her.


That was just vindictive on her part - definitely not someone who should be teaching


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> As you know I`m knitting with dark blue yarn. It`s awful to knit with as it`s so dark. So I raided hubbys tool box and 'stole' his elasticated head light thingie. And it works brilliantly. I can even turn the ceiling fan light off, and just use the headlight, and still see fine.
> Hubby had to buy a replacement from Lowes today as I won`t give his back lol


Well that was creative thinking Wendy :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I hated Home-Ec classes. I was sewing my own clothes by 3rd grade. My 7th grade Home-Ec sewing teacher hated me. The feeling was mutual.
> 
> I had my own custom sewing business by that time. The rule was that we could bring items from home to sew if we finished a class project early. I was not allowed to. She brought her things for me to sew until my mom called the school principal and complained. She said that if she wanted me to sew her things she could pay me what my customers paid me. That was the end of that. I received a C- in the class.
> 
> Never did like her.


Your Home Ec teacher is the winner of the Biased Teacher Award! :XD: ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=794777073869247&set=a.504820149531609.122497.319569361390023&type=1&theater


Truer words were never spoken, CB! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> As you know I`m knitting with dark blue yarn. It`s awful to knit with as it`s so dark. So I raided hubbys tool box and 'stole' his elasticated head light thingie. And it works brilliantly. I can even turn the ceiling fan light off, and just use the headlight, and still see fine.
> Hubby had to buy a replacement from Lowes today as I won`t give his back lol


Is it similar to a goose neck light? They are great! I have one over my sewing machine.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes Bumpy. I`m using light pink circular needles.
> Last night I tried a battery operated LED lamp that looks like a an oil fashioned oil lamp that my son bought me for Christmas. And it was an improvement, but it doesn`t work as well as that headlight and it`s moveable where I can shine the light directly on to the dark yarn. I`m kicking myself for not thinking of it earlier.


Isn't it amazing what ideas we can come up with when we need to solve a problem! Great Job, Wendy Bee! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Isn't it amazing what ideas we can come up with when we need to solve a problem! Great Job, Wendy Bee! :thumbup: :-D


Thanks Jokim. And the best part is they take 3 AAA batteries so they`ll last a while. I just put fresh batteries in, and am recharging the ones I took out.
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Is it similar to a goose neck light? They are great! I have one over my sewing machine.


The one I have is similar to this one. It`s made by Energizer, and the light bit pops up at an angle. It does a great job.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

poor puppy...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/sharer/sharer.php?u=http://www.quizony.com/animalPersonality/index.html I'm a swan


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> poor puppy...


Oh wow that`s the cutest thing I ever saw


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/sharer/sharer.php?u=http://www.quizony.com/animalPersonality/index.html
> I'm a swan


I'm a beaver -- I'll have to watch out for Gali in her boat :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm a beaver -- I'll have to watch out for Gali in her boat :lol:


Hope she doesn't think you are one of the bad guys. :XD:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Well that was creative thinking Wendy :thumbup:


hey, don't forget when the eyes start to go , us woodcarvers have and use magnifying loops that work good for any close work.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Asexual reproduction?


just like clothes hangers


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

is there an y correct way to hold the yarn in your right hand or is it just personal preference? I have watched some knitters and tried to copy their ways but I just can't seem to hold the yarn like them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> hey, don't forget when the eyes start to go , us woodcarvers have and use magnifying loops that work good for any close work.


I met a fellow that took up cross stitching after he retired -- he liked to work with 1 thread over 1 stitch on 22 or 28 count fabric. He used a jeweler's loop


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I met a fellow that took up cross stitching after he retired -- he liked to work with 1 thread over 1 stitch on 22 or 28 count fabric. He used a jeweler's loop


I have my fil's loop but you have to have glassed. But I never thought about using his loop. Would be afraid I would mess it up. One of the few things we have of his. Great idea tho. Guess I could get one that doesn't need glasses. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> is there an y correct way to hold the yarn in your right hand or is it just personal preference? I have watched some knitters and tried to copy their ways but I just can't seem to hold the yarn like them.


Just your preference - try experimenting with different ways to hold your needles and yarn and then use whatever feels most comfortable. I'm a continental knitter or "picker" rather than a "thrower" and hold the yarn in my left hand. You could try that too to see if you like it


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have my fil's loop but you have to have glassed. But I never thought about using his loop. Would be afraid I would mess it up. One of the few things we have of his. Great idea tho. Guess I could get one that doesn't need glasses. :thumbup:


I use a loop that has an adjustable head band to fit all sizes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

this was great; CB do you think hubby has a corner in his workshop for your retired buddies?

What do retired guys do?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

woohooo we have water again.
Hubby had to replace some pipe under the house. But other than that we got off pretty lightly considering. I won`t breathe a sigh a relief yet though as we have another cold front coming.
I put up my 'Welcome to Spring' wreath on my front door today. Lets hope Mother Nature gets the hint!!!
Now to start the 3rd load of laundry!!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> hey, don't forget when the eyes start to go , us woodcarvers have and use magnifying loops that work good for any close work.


That`s great karverr. We take from you your headlight, and you take our magnifying hoops.
Fairs fair after all


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> this was great; CB do you think hubby has a corner in his workshop for your retired buddies?
> 
> What do retired guys do?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> this was great; CB do you think hubby has a corner in his workshop for your retired buddies?
> 
> What do retired guys do?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> this was great; CB do you think hubby has a corner in his workshop for your retired buddies?
> 
> What do retired guys do?
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> woohooo we have water again.
> Hubby had to replace some pipe under the house. But other than that we got off pretty lightly considering. I won`t breathe a sigh a relief yet though as we have another cold front coming.
> I put up my 'Welcome to Spring' wreath on my front door today. Lets hope Mother Nature gets the hint!!!
> Now to start the 3rd load of laundry!!!


That is good news. Always appreciate the basic things we get used to when we don't have them for a few days. 
I am with you I need to put all these snowmen away. Seems like they are welcoming the cold. We are suppose to get some snow too. I did find 2 jonquils today that have bloomed so we have to wait a little longer but it's coming!
I saw a funny video yesterday . The woman was coming home from work and beside her driveway there was a snowman. She took her purse and knocked his head off. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> I use a loop that has an adjustable head band to fit all sizes.


I think my sil got that one. Forgot about it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone look forward to these?http://tpettit.best.vwh.net/dolls/pd_scans/betsy_mccall/1951.html


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks, Those paper dolls brought back a lot of memories.


Yes, they did bring back memories of my younger days. Thanks CB. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon you may be right about hearing aids.
> 
> Spent yesterday on my computer and found information on my computer about hearing disablities. There is away on his computer that he can change things to help him hear better. So sent him information on how to do it.
> 
> ...


I thought of the hearing aid because my friend just got them and has had to have them adjusted a couple of times. Whatever the cause, I hope you can get this problem solved. I haven't been getting emails about posts again. Don't know why, but now I'm behind about 20 pages. That'll take a while. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> woohooo we have water again.
> Hubby had to replace some pipe under the house. But other than that we got off pretty lightly considering. I won`t breathe a sigh a relief yet though as we have another cold front coming.
> I put up my 'Welcome to Spring' wreath on my front door today. Lets hope Mother Nature gets the hint!!!
> Now to start the 3rd load of laundry!!!


Glad your water's back on Wendy. I bet you and so many others are more than ready for spring this year. We had snow again today, but hopefully won't be as bad as last weekend


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That was great WCK. I would love to hear that sound coming from the workshop. I also love to hear the saw of the band saw and table saw. The smell is wonderful too. Will show this to Dh he will get a kick out of it. :thumbup:


I like the smell of wood shavings too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Reminds me of something one would see on the old Red Green Show. Remember that show, Kitty? I think it came from Canada.


I feel silly because I've never heard of it and had to look it up. Looks like it would be a funny program but it's on CBC and the only time that station is ever on in our house is if DH watches a Toronto Maple Leafs hockey game


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

:thumbup: Thanks KPG - we had a delicious Apricot Chicken dinner tonight. I substituted chicken breast and legs for tenders and it was yummy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Some beautiful knit edging here.http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&availability=free&language=en&pc=edging


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=794777073869247&set=a.504820149531609.122497.319569361390023&type=1&theater


Here it is--so true!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone look forward to these?http://tpettit.best.vwh.net/dolls/pd_scans/betsy_mccall/1951.html


I didn't have any paper dolls except I cut some out of a Sears catalogue, but my best friend did & they had formals so I dreamed!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

KC this is another poor dog!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, I sent Barbara Ann a PM with hugs so those of you who remember her please send her a PM. She will reply. Such a sweetheart--remember her cute remarks? We need her with us again!

I'm going to the pool as soon as it warms up as it will be 84 today!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some beautiful knit edging here.http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&availability=free&language=en&pc=edging


I didn't know you could create beautiful edgings like that by knitting. I have done many edgings by crocheting, but never thought knitting an option. Thanks CB. I am book marketing for the future in case I ever find time for knitting for myself again. Today I am finishing the binding for my whale quilt. Then , I will get back to a baby blanket or cut out the Miracle Blankets. I love the fabric patterns available in flannel. I'll post them when I have them put together.

Yesterday, I didn't get much done on projects. DH and I went to see Son of God, which was outstanding. Then, he had to stop by Lowes to get materials for a tiling project. Then, we had a little grocery shopping to do before we get the big snow predicted. It is now snowing, but not hard. I wonder if our weatherman was wrong?

Yesterday was March 1, and I always start a diet on March 1. So, I did well half the day, but blew it later in the day. Today is a start over day. Yuck!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here it is--so true!


So true.:lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some beautiful knit edging here.http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&availability=free&language=en&pc=edging


Thanks CB, that was a beautiful collection


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I didn't have any paper dolls except I cut some out of a Sears catalogue, but my best friend did & they had formals so I dreamed!


Here's another site for paper dolls. You'd have to print the dolls on tougher paper or cut out and paste on cardboard or posterboard. I bought these for my daughter when she was little, and she loved them. Here's the site:

http://tpettit.best.vwh.net/dolls/pd_scans/ginghams/

They print out larger than they are on the webpage, and they also have a zoom if you want them even bigger. I think they're so cute!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi everyone, I sent Barbara Ann a PM with hugs so those of you who remember her please send her a PM. She will reply. Such a sweetheart--remember her cute remarks? We need her with us again!
> 
> I'm going to the pool as soon as it warms up as it will be 84 today!


Your pool looks so inviting Jane, hope you have a great day. I'm looking out at snow and ice today


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi everyone, I sent Barbara Ann a PM with hugs so those of you who remember her please send her a PM. She will reply. Such a sweetheart--remember her cute remarks? We need her with us again!
> 
> I'm going to the pool as soon as it warms up as it will be 84 today!


Janie I think we should move the pool party to Florida with you. Then when it warms up we can move it back to my house. Have fun ! Know you are loving it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi everyone, I sent Barbara Ann a PM with hugs so those of you who remember her please send her a PM. She will reply. Such a sweetheart--remember her cute remarks? We need her with us again!
> 
> I'm going to the pool as soon as it warms up as it will be 84 today!


It looks so inviting, the warm sun shining on that blue water. Enjoy, Jane - and thanks for sharing with us. It gives us hope!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie I think we should move the pool party to Florida with you. Then when it warms up we can move it back to my house. Have fun ! Know you are loving it.


CB, I love the edgings you posted. I may try one of them on my GD's blanket - if I have the strength after I finish it!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I didn't know you could create beautiful edgings like that by knitting. I have done many edgings by crocheting, but never thought knitting an option. Thanks CB. I am book marketing for the future in case I ever find time for knitting for myself again. Today I am finishing the binding for my whale quilt. Then , I will get back to a baby blanket or cut out the Miracle Blankets. I love the fabric patterns available in flannel. I'll post them when I have them put together.
> 
> Yesterday, I didn't get much done on projects. DH and I went to see Son of God, which was outstanding. Then, he had to stop by Lowes to get materials for a tiling project. Then, we had a little grocery shopping to do before we get the big snow predicted. It is now snowing, but not hard. I wonder if our weatherman was wrong?
> 
> Yesterday was March 1, and I always start a diet on March 1. So, I did well half the day, but blew it later in the day. Today is a start over day. Yuck!


I tried to knit edging a few years ago but gave up. Maybe try one of these myself. I have been wanting to do some pillowcases .
I am glad you told us about the movie. Was it as good as the Passion of Christ?
It was 70 yesterday and humid. Now to day it is drizzling rain with predictions of sleet and snow. Let me see a snowman and I may knock his head off.
No plans for a diet but sure need to. I have gained 4 pounds since November. Blah!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Here's another site for paper dolls. You'd have to print the dolls on tougher paper or cut out and paste on cardboard or posterboard. I bought these for my daughter when she was little, and she loved them. Here's the site:
> 
> http://tpettit.best.vwh.net/dolls/pd_scans/ginghams/
> 
> They print out larger than they are on the webpage, and they also have a zoom if you want them even bigger. I think they're so cute!


Those are so cute. I only had the Betsy McCall paper dolls because my mother got the magazine. I saw one of the dresses that I recognized from my first grade. My grandmother must have made it for me and copied from the doll. I was on the slide at school and hung the skirt on it and it torn from the waist. I was so upset. Funny the things you remember .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I tried to knit edging a few years ago but gave up. Maybe try one of these myself. I have been wanting to do some pillowcases .
> I am glad you told us about the movie. Was it as good as the Passion of Christ?
> It was 70 yesterday and humid. Now to day it is drizzling rain with predictions of sleet and snow. Let me see a snowman and I may knock his head off.
> No plans for a diet but sure need to. I have gained 4 pounds since November. Blah![/quot
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is something have a good laugh over. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=702280076462224&set=gm.10152893376934237&type=1&theater Yeah right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is something have a good laugh over. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=702280076462224&set=gm.10152893376934237&type=1&theater Yeah right.


Guess he's "evolved."


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I feel silly because I've never heard of it and had to look it up. Looks like it would be a funny program but it's on CBC and the only time that station is ever on in our house is if DH watches a Toronto Maple Leafs hockey game


Red Green was shown on our Public Broadcasting channel, but I thought it was a Canadian show. Very funny. Duck tape ruled on that show. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi everyone, I sent Barbara Ann a PM with hugs so those of you who remember her please send her a PM. She will reply. Such a sweetheart--remember her cute remarks? We need her with us again!
> 
> I'm going to the pool as soon as it warms up as it will be 84 today!


You are so lucky, Janie. The pool looks so inviting. Enjoy your time down there and don't worry about us. Spring will eventually come and we'll have warmth too. :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I didn't know you could create beautiful edgings like that by knitting. I have done many edgings by crocheting, but never thought knitting an option. Thanks CB. I am book marketing for the future in case I ever find time for knitting for myself again. Today I am finishing the binding for my whale quilt. Then , I will get back to a baby blanket or cut out the Miracle Blankets. I love the fabric patterns available in flannel. I'll post them when I have them put together.
> 
> Yesterday, I didn't get much done on projects. DH and I went to see Son of God, which was outstanding. Then, he had to stop by Lowes to get materials for a tiling project. Then, we had a little grocery shopping to do before we get the big snow predicted. It is now snowing, but not hard. I wonder if our weatherman was wrong?
> 
> Yesterday was March 1, and I always start a diet on March 1. So, I did well half the day, but blew it later in the day. Today is a start over day. Yuck!


Keep trying to stick to your diet. Summer is coming and we all want to look good, don't we? :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> this was great; CB do you think hubby has a corner in his workshop for your retired buddies?
> 
> What do retired guys do?
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi everyone, I sent Barbara Ann a PM with hugs so those of you who remember her please send her a PM. She will reply. Such a sweetheart--remember her cute remarks? We need her with us again!
> 
> I'm going to the pool as soon as it warms up as it will be 84 today!


Janie, that looks so inviting. I'm trying to imagine it's in the 90's here and when I fall into the water, a sizzling noise, from putting out the fire, will be heard. OK, I know in 4 months that sound will be a reality. Keep enjoying the warmth and your vacation.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Busy day for me today. Our son and his new girlfriend are coming over for dinner this evening.I just put a chocolate caramel cake in the oven, and will be making garlic butter for the French bread pizzas I`m making for dinner tonight. Chopping the veggies takes ages.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Guess he's "evolved."


or "devolved"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Busy day for me today. Our son and his new girlfriend are coming over for dinner this evening.I just put a chocolate caramel cake in the oven, and will be making garlic butter for the French bread pizzas I`m making for dinner tonight. Chopping the veggies takes ages.


Dinner sounds great Wendy, bet they're all counting down the clock.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Saw this mentioned on KP a few days ago... diy electric ball winder

http://pieceful-moments.blogspot.ch/2011/09/another-diy-yarn-winder.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Saw this mentioned on KP a few days ago... diy electric ball winder
> 
> http://pieceful-moments.blogspot.ch/2011/09/another-diy-yarn-winder.html


Wow that is a great idea. I would be afraid to do it tho. I would burn my mixer up.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

What a fantastic idea.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Saw this mentioned on KP a few days ago... diy electric ball winder
> 
> http://pieceful-moments.blogspot.ch/2011/09/another-diy-yarn-winder.html


Clever idea.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Busy day for me today. Our son and his new girlfriend are coming over for dinner this evening.I just put a chocolate caramel cake in the oven, and will be making garlic butter for the French bread pizzas I`m making for dinner tonight. Chopping the veggies takes ages.


Can I have some left overs? But I bet there won't be any left. Sounds yummy! What kind of veggies are you putting on the pizza?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Now that was enjoyable. I loved the two guys playing the "stools". The guy playing with his balloon was totally into the music also. Thanks for sharing.


Are you getting snow?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Here's another site for paper dolls. You'd have to print the dolls on tougher paper or cut out and paste on cardboard or posterboard. I bought these for my daughter when she was little, and she loved them. Here's the site:
> 
> http://tpettit.best.vwh.net/dolls/pd_scans/ginghams/
> 
> They print out larger than they are on the webpage, and they also have a zoom if you want them even bigger. I think they're so cute!


Oh, how cute! I may have to print these when I return home for myself as GD's are too big to play with them. Thanks.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hi everyone, I sent Barbara Ann a PM with hugs so those of you who remember her please send her a PM. She will reply. Such a sweetheart--remember her cute remarks? We need her with us again!
> 
> I'm going to the pool as soon as it warms up as it will be 84 today!


Jane, you are lucky that you are there, not here. It looks wonderful. Another snowy day in Indiana.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you getting snow?


Some snow, but mostly sleet. The worst is the temp is going down. Will be 6 by tomorrow morning with a wind chill of -8.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I tried to knit edging a few years ago but gave up. Maybe try one of these myself. I have been wanting to do some pillowcases .
> I am glad you told us about the movie. Was it as good as the Passion of Christ?
> It was 70 yesterday and humid. Now to day it is drizzling rain with predictions of sleet and snow. Let me see a snowman and I may knock his head off.
> No plans for a diet but sure need to. I have gained 4 pounds since November. Blah!


The Son if God was straight from the Bible. I knew what would be said before they said it. The Passion of Christ was different as it seemed more theatrical. Both were powerful, but the beauty of Christ was so outstanding. The story was true, except the suffering of Christ, I know, was worse than what was depicted. I was just awed into silence. My husband kept asking, "Are you alright? Are you alright?" I was just overwhelmed that someone would suffer so much for me .


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I have some left overs? But I bet there won't be any left. Sounds yummy! What kind of veggies are you putting on the pizza?


Onions, green peppers, banana peppers, mushrooms. The meats are ham and pepperoni sliced thin.
I`ve just split 4 loaves of French bread lengthways, and spread garlic butter on them, and put them in the fridge to cool.
The cake is caramel chocolate cake. I chopped 3/4 of a bar of Cadburys caramel into pieces and added it to the batter. Now its cooled I put Cool Whip on top and used my trusty ole Salad Shooter to grate frozen Cadburys Caramel over the top.
Hopefully the cake and pizza will last a day or two as I don`t really want to cook tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The Son if God was straight from the Bible. I knew what would be said before they said it. The Passion of Christ was different as it seemed more theatrical. Both were powerful, but the beauty of Christ was so outstanding. The story was true, except the suffering of Christ, I know, was worse than what was depicted. I was just awed into silence. My husband kept asking, "Are you alright? Are you alright?" I was just overwhelmed that someone would suffer so much for me .


I know we can't imagine what He went thru for us. The suffering was bad but being that He was innocent was bad. But the Father turning away for Him because of it was probably the most painful. He died of a broken heart not wounds. I am always in awe when I see it on film. I am so thankful He did it for me because I am guilty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Onions, green peppers, banana peppers, mushrooms. The meats are ham and pepperoni sliced thin.
> I`ve just split 4 loaves of French bread lengthways, and spread garlic butter on them, and put them in the fridge to cool.
> The cake is caramel chocolate cake. I chopped 3/4 of a bar of Cadburys caramel into pieces and added it to the batter. Now its cooled I put Cool Whip on top and used my trusty ole Salad Shooter to grate frozen Cadburys Caramel over the top.
> Hopefully the cake and pizza will last a day or two as I don`t really want to cook tomorrow.


ohhhhhh it sounds great. What about cheese? I want some! I wouldn't count on leftovers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

very interesting to see how Yosemite was restored after wolves were brought back into the habitat

http://www.filmsforaction.org/watch/how-wolves-change-rivers/


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ohhhhhh it sounds great. What about cheese? I want some! I wouldn't count on leftovers.


Loads of layers of mozerella cheese and pizza sauce and heated in the broiler in my oven.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Some snow, but mostly sleet. The worst is the temp is going down. Will be 6 by tomorrow morning with a wind chill of -8.


Brrr headed this way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> very interesting to see how Yosemite was restored after wolves were brought back into the habitat
> 
> http://www.filmsforaction.org/watch/how-wolves-change-rivers/


Amazing. I think that was Gali's beavers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I tried to knit edging a few years ago but gave up. Maybe try one of these myself. I have been wanting to do some pillowcases .
> I am glad you told us about the movie. Was it as good as the Passion of Christ?
> It was 70 yesterday and humid. Now to day it is drizzling rain with predictions of sleet and snow. Let me see a snowman and I may knock his head off.
> No plans for a diet but sure need to. I have gained 4 pounds since November. Blah!


Hi, CB. You said you wanted to do pillowcases, and I think you meant the edging. My mother used to just pick fabric she liked and make the actual pillowcases. I'd like to do that - and THEN add some edging. That way it could all go together. Maybe that was what you had in mind. If I do it, I'm going to make the pillowcases a little roomier because I have to struggle to get the bought ones on some of my pillows. I think it would be fun making them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those are so cute. I only had the Betsy McCall paper dolls because my mother got the magazine. I saw one of the dresses that I recognized from my first grade. My grandmother must have made it for me and copied from the doll. I was on the slide at school and hung the skirt on it and it torn from the waist. I was so upset. Funny the things you remember .


I know - those memories stick with us. You probably loved that skirt. I remember once my sister needed material for something and cut up a pink cord (remember that) straight skirt of mine. She was ten years younger, and it was probably on top of the dryer or even on the "sewing/ping pong table," so I couldn't say much except Grrrrr.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those are so cute. I only had the Betsy McCall paper dolls because my mother got the magazine. I saw one of the dresses that I recognized from my first grade. My grandmother must have made it for me and copied from the doll. I was on the slide at school and hung the skirt on it and it torn from the waist. I was so upset. Funny the things you remember .


I remember seeing the Betsy McCall dolls in the doctor's office. I couldn't ever have them because we didn't get the magazine.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Busy day for me today. Our son and his new girlfriend are coming over for dinner this evening.I just put a chocolate caramel cake in the oven, and will be making garlic butter for the French bread pizzas I`m making for dinner tonight. Chopping the veggies takes ages.


Yes, chopping veggies is very time-consuming, but I"m sure your son and his new girlfriend will enjoy the dinner - and that caramel cake! Have you met her yet, or is this the first time? Or is that a nosy question?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> or "devolved"


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Saw this mentioned on KP a few days ago... diy electric ball winder
> 
> http://pieceful-moments.blogspot.ch/2011/09/another-diy-yarn-winder.html


Oh, man - I can see myself making a royal mess of that! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, how cute! I may have to print these when I return home for myself as GD's are too big to play with them. Thanks.


I know what you mean. They are so cute!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, CB. You said you wanted to do pillowcases, and I think you meant the edging. My mother used to just pick fabric she liked and make the actual pillowcases. I'd like to do that - and THEN add some edging. That way it could all go together. Maybe that was what you had in mind. If I do it, I'm going to make the pillowcases a little roomier because I have to struggle to get the bought ones on some of my pillows. I think it would be fun making them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The Son if God was straight from the Bible. I knew what would be said before they said it. The Passion of Christ was different as it seemed more theatrical. Both were powerful, but the beauty of Christ was so outstanding. The story was true, except the suffering of Christ, I know, was worse than what was depicted. I was just awed into silence. My husband kept asking, "Are you alright? Are you alright?" I was just overwhelmed that someone would suffer so much for me .


I remember watching "The Greatest Story Ever Told." I think Jeffrey Hunter played Jesus. The scene that I will never forget was when they went to the tomb and came running away, saying, "He is risen! He is risen!" Boy - the thrill of that moment hit me like - like I don't know what. It was so exciting. After seeing all that had come before, you could just feel the absolute joy. Powerful.
I'd like to see Son of God. Movies like this make me wonder what it would be like if Jesus actually came now, in this day and age. For believers, wouldn't it be indescribable!?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Onions, green peppers, banana peppers, mushrooms. The meats are ham and pepperoni sliced thin.
> I`ve just split 4 loaves of French bread lengthways, and spread garlic butter on them, and put them in the fridge to cool.
> The cake is caramel chocolate cake. I chopped 3/4 of a bar of Cadburys caramel into pieces and added it to the batter. Now its cooled I put Cool Whip on top and used my trusty ole Salad Shooter to grate frozen Cadburys Caramel over the top.
> Hopefully the cake and pizza will last a day or two as I don`t really want to cook tomorrow.


My dear sweet WendyBee - you are surely a culinary artist! BUT - you are tempting me to go to the fridge and grab a green pepper and tear into it with my bare teeth, then polish it off with a semisweet candy bar! And I just ate donuts twice today. Bad girl I am. Enjoy that delicious dinner. Please tell us how wonderful it was when you get a chance.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Loads of layers of mozerella cheese and pizza sauce and heated in the broiler in my oven.


Drool. Oh, excuse me!

(Oh my, how embarrassing.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon you may be right about hearing aids.
> 
> Spent yesterday on my computer and found information on my computer about hearing disablities. There is away on his computer that he can change things to help him hear better. So sent him information on how to do it.
> 
> ...


I hope you can work it out. I know it's a worry.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> She taught me to take my needle up and over about 6 or 7 stitches, then push my needle back thru the yarn I just weaved, then cut it off. She said the plys will sort of adhere to one another. I have always done it her way with no problem. I'm sure there are a few ways to do it, I was afraid to just wing it. This yarn shop is in Goshen, In. The owner got virtigo < sp.. and wasn't getting any better so she sold it. It wasn't successful for the new owners and they sold it, now it is great again. Sorry you don't have one near, be thankful for online stores.


Did you do this with no knots?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't put stoppers on the ends, but you could if you wanted to - it would mean moving the stoppers as you moved from needle to needle


I see - and the rows are short, so that's a lot of moving.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BEautiful Sunday - warm - 70 - felt like Easter coming out of church. Tomorrow- rainy and colder.

I've almost caught up on reading this. On p. 70. Good night - sleep tight. Don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Now this is the way to eat ice cream.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=746528502058175&set=vb.166337376743960&type=2&theater. Just call me Cooper.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, CB. You said you wanted to do pillowcases, and I think you meant the edging. My mother used to just pick fabric she liked and make the actual pillowcases. I'd like to do that - and THEN add some edging. That way it could all go together. Maybe that was what you had in mind. If I do it, I'm going to make the pillowcases a little roomier because I have to struggle to get the bought ones on some of my pillows. I think it would be fun making them.


You are right Bon I meant the pillowcase edging. I have made some pillow coverings but don't think I have made pillow cases.Mine my own bedspread with matching pillow covering. Probably won't do that again. Made the cording to go with it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Loads of layers of mozerella cheese and pizza sauce and heated in the broiler in my oven.


Did you have leftovers?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> BEautiful Sunday - warm - 70 - felt like Easter coming out of church. Tomorrow- rainy and colder.
> 
> I've almost caught up on reading this. On p. 70. Good night - sleep tight. Don't let the bed bugs bite.


It was warm this morning. On the way by from church it started raining and temps started dropping. It is suppose to sleet tonight so watch out Bon it is heading your way.
How is your Dh's since his surgery?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amazing. I think that was Gali's beavers.


:lol: maybe they wanted her canoe or boat for their dam
The beaver is Canada's symbol; it was a big part of the fur trade for the Hudson's Bay Company. They can be pests too though


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: maybe they wanted her canoe or boat for their dam
> The beaver is Canada's symbol; it was a big part of the fur trade for the Hudson's Bay Company. They can be pests too though


 :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

She was right. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=747104718641904&set=a.101626133189769.3658.100000271480625&type=1&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now this is the way to eat ice cream.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=746528502058175&set=vb.166337376743960&type=2&theater. Just call me Cooper.


 :lol: I was feeling sorry for Cooper until I saw that cone disappear in 1 gulp


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you have leftovers?


I really doubt it; sounds just too yummy to leave a piece or 2 behind


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Cute beaver. Is he a special symbol? Love the Mountie uniform.


He's the equivalent to your eagle, our national symbol


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I don't think I would do any of these things at any time in my life

http://binscorner.com/pages/f/fwd-7140group-things-i-will-not-do-befor.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't think I would do any of these things at any time in my life
> 
> http://binscorner.com/pages/f/fwd-7140group-things-i-will-not-do-befor.html


I am with you. It made my heart jump just looking at the pic! Don't like high. I am a low person.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What do you think?http://www.facebook.com/realfoodwholehealth/photos/a.429815860372319.94756.168356849851556/710240305663205/?type=1&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What do you think?http://www.facebook.com/realfoodwholehealth/photos/a.429815860372319.94756.168356849851556/710240305663205/?type=1&theater


Pluses and minuses for both, butter tastes better but margarine has less cholesterol. And these days unless we make the butter ourselves it also has chemicals and antibiotics.
Hubby doesn't handle gluten well so I rarely bake and we don't eat bread very often so I don't use very much butter or margarine.

What do you use?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pluses and minuses for both, butter tastes better but margarine has less cholesterol. And these days unless we make the butter ourselves it also has chemicals and antibiotics.
> Hubby doesn't handle gluten well so I rarely bake and we don't eat bread very often so I don't use very much butter or margarine.
> 
> What do you use?


Butter. I think the studies are now not to use margarine. They say it is plastic.
Probably everything has chemicals and antibiotics in them. Hard to believe anyone anymore. They change the rules too much to keep up with.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, chopping veggies is very time-consuming, but I"m sure your son and his new girlfriend will enjoy the dinner - and that caramel cake! Have you met her yet, or is this the first time? Or is that a nosy question?


I`ve met her a few times, and she`s eaten with us before. It`s the first time she`s tried my French bread pizza though.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He's the equivalent to your eagle, our national symbol


I'm torn. On one hand the eagle looks so majestic soaring in the air. But that's about all he's got. On the other hand the beaver can bring down a tree, stop and/or change the direction of the waters, and when confronted, is a formidable force.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now this is the way to eat ice cream.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=746528502058175&set=vb.166337376743960&type=2&theater. Just call me Cooper.


Love this!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now this is the way to eat ice cream.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=746528502058175&set=vb.166337376743960&type=2&theater. Just call me Cooper.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are right Bon I meant the pillowcase edging. I have made some pillow coverings but don't think I have made pillow cases.Mine my own bedspread with matching pillow covering. Probably won't do that again. Made the cording to go with it.


That sounds like a huge project - an heirloom.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was warm this morning. On the way by from church it started raining and temps started dropping. It is suppose to sleet tonight so watch out Bon it is heading your way.
> How is your Dh's since his surgery?


He's coming along nicely - a little impatient, of course. So nice of you to ask.

Your rain is here, thank you veddy much! (I mean it - I love rainy days.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She was right. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=747104718641904&set=a.101626133189769.3658.100000271480625&type=1&theater


Yes, she was. And isn't everybody sad now that Romney isn't President. I wish he'd run again, but how could we ask that of someone for a third time. I think it was very hard on his wife.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Butter. I think the studies are now not to use margarine. They say it is plastic.
> Probably everything has chemicals and antibiotics in them. Hard to believe anyone anymore. They change the rules too much to keep up with.


That's so true. You don't know what to believe. Some days when I'm looking for breakfast, I think, I can't eat cereal - too many carbs, I can't eat an egg - too much cholesterol, I can't eat toast - too much fat in butter, and on and on. By lunchtime, I'm over it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve met her a few times, and she`s eaten with us before. It`s the first time she`s tried my French bread pizza though.


I'll bet she loves coming to your house for dinner!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, hope things works out for your dad. Bon, glad hubby is doing well after surgery.

Bee, would love your dinner. We are having friends over for dinner tonight so I'm having beef vegetable soup/crackers as she is bringing dessert. 

13 year old GD called last night & said her group won 1st in their division in Robotics so they will now compete in Anaheim, CA the last of April. DH will go with them & will help with fund raising at home for the trip. I'm not able to make the trip as there will be too much hustle/bustle.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: maybe they wanted her canoe or boat for their dam
> The beaver is Canada's symbol; it was a big part of the fur trade for the Hudson's Bay Company. They can be pests too though


Hudson's Bay Company, every time in Michigan blankets and coats ect. Made by company Hudson's Bay Company the warmest you could ever find.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, hope things works out for your dad. Bon, glad hubby is doing well after surgery.
> 
> Bee, would love your dinner. We are having friends over for dinner tonight so I'm having beef vegetable soup/crackers as she is bringing dessert.
> 
> 13 year old GD called last night & said her group won 1st in their division in Robotics so they will now compete in Anaheim, CA the last of April. DH will go with them & will help with fund raising at home for the trip. I'm not able to make the trip as there will be too much hustle/bustle.


Congratulations to your GD and the whole family! My GS was in a robotics club at school. Very interesting - the way of the future.
I hope you had a nice dinner with friends.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Butter. I think the studies are now not to use margarine. They say it is plastic.
> Probably everything has chemicals and antibiotics in them. Hard to believe anyone anymore. They change the rules too much to keep up with.


Keeps someone busy making new rules! I also heard that butter, sugar, coffee and eggs aren't as bad as they used to say


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, she was. And isn't everybody sad now that Romney isn't President. I wish he'd run again, but how could we ask that of someone for a third time. I think it was very hard on his wife.


Very disappointed indeed. Romney would have been an extraordinary President in my opinion, one of the top 3-5 too!

Romney has said multiple times he'll not run for the office again; another disappointment but easily understood.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Thanks KPG - we had a delicious Apricot Chicken dinner tonight. I substituted chicken breast and legs for tenders and it was yummy


Glad you enjoyed it. Did you serve over the potatoes too?

I love them as well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm torn. On one hand the eagle looks so majestic soaring in the air. But that's about all he's got. On the other hand the beaver can bring down a tree, stop and/or change the direction of the waters, and when confronted, is a formidable force.


We usually get eagles here in the summer - they perch in the tall fir trees facing the lake and we barely see a little ripple and off they swoop and snag a fish. They really are majestic birds. They also eat mice and voles (not sure about rats, but I hope they get them too). We also have hawks, herons and owls


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, hope things works out for your dad. Bon, glad hubby is doing well after surgery.
> 
> Bee, would love your dinner. We are having friends over for dinner tonight so I'm having beef vegetable soup/crackers as she is bringing dessert.
> 
> 13 year old GD called last night & said her group won 1st in their division in Robotics so they will now compete in Anaheim, CA the last of April. DH will go with them & will help with fund raising at home for the trip. I'm not able to make the trip as there will be too much hustle/bustle.


Exciting news for your GD, it's amazing to see what the kids do with robotics. Glad your having a good time in FL


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know we can't imagine what He went thru for us. The suffering was bad but being that He was innocent was bad. But the Father turning away for Him because of it was probably the most painful. He died of a broken heart not wounds. I am always in awe when I see it on film. I am so thankful He did it for me because I am guilty.


Amen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hudson's Bay Company, every time in Michigan blankets and coats ect. Made by company Hudson's Bay Company the warmest you could ever find.


They are really warm. I've had a blanket for more than 35 years and still in great shape


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, CB. You said you wanted to do pillowcases, and I think you meant the edging. My mother used to just pick fabric she liked and make the actual pillowcases. I'd like to do that - and THEN add some edging. That way it could all go together. Maybe that was what you had in mind. If I do it, I'm going to make the pillowcases a little roomier because I have to struggle to get the bought ones on some of my pillows. I think it would be fun making them.


You can also edge home sewn pillowcases with store bought lace edgings. That can be stunning.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. Did you serve over the potatoes too?
> 
> I love them as well.


Didn't have any potatoes, so it was rice for us - with lots of sauce


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, man - I can see myself making a royal mess of that! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I remember watching "The Greatest Story Ever Told." I think Jeffrey Hunter played Jesus. The scene that I will never forget was when they went to the tomb and came running away, saying, "He is risen! He is risen!" Boy - the thrill of that moment hit me like - like I don't know what. It was so exciting. After seeing all that had come before, you could just feel the absolute joy. Powerful.
> I'd like to see Son of God. Movies like this make me wonder what it would be like if Jesus actually came now, in this day and age. For believers, wouldn't it be indescribable!?


I wonder how many would recognize Him for what He is, today? :|


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now this is the way to eat ice cream.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=746528502058175&set=vb.166337376743960&type=2&theater. Just call me Cooper.


That just screams ice cream headache. :lol: The picture right under the video of the two Dobermans sitting in a chair is priceless.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't think I would do any of these things at any time in my life
> 
> http://binscorner.com/pages/f/fwd-7140group-things-i-will-not-do-befor.html


Nothing I would do at any time. I did think climbing the frozen waterfall was awesome.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, hope things works out for your dad. Bon, glad hubby is doing well after surgery.
> 
> Bee, would love your dinner. We are having friends over for dinner tonight so I'm having beef vegetable soup/crackers as she is bringing dessert.
> 
> 13 year old GD called last night & said her group won 1st in their division in Robotics so they will now compete in Anaheim, CA the last of April. DH will go with them & will help with fund raising at home for the trip. I'm not able to make the trip as there will be too much hustle/bustle.


Congratulations!
Your GD has quite an accomplishment in winning 1st with her division in Robotics. Great trip to Anaheim, priceless experience and lovely weather to boot! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We usually get eagles here in the summer - they perch in the tall fir trees facing the lake and we barely see a little ripple and off they swoop and snag a fish. They really are majestic birds. They also eat mice and voles (not sure about rats, but I hope they get them too). We also have hawks, herons and owls


Bald eagles have begun to nest on the NY shores of Lake Erie. They are a thrill to watch as they soar, way up high, in the wind.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you have leftovers?


Plenty. Enough leftovers for today, and will freeze any that doesn`t get eaten today.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Keeps someone busy making new rules! I also heard that butter, sugar, coffee and eggs aren't as bad as they used to say


My daughter-in-law told me about a Land-o-Lakes product, part butter and part canola oil. I like it but don't use it for everything.

Advantages 
- biggest advantage - it tastes like butter!! Delicious.
- it melts more like butter instead of soaking in like water, which the other non-butter spreads seem to do.

Disadvantages - only one - it has as many calories as butter - 100 per Tbsp.

I don't know if you can cook with it.

I normally use I Can't Believe It's Not Butter - Light. Gives a sorta-buttery flavor, 45 calories/Tbsp, which is less than half of butter, but soaks in and can make bread mushy.

Not that anybody asked for details about my butter!- too much information about my eating habits - so sorry - very little sleep last night - a bit foggy after walking for 45 minutes and gathering laundry. I think those donuts I was bragging about did it to me. 
Chocolate covered. 
At night. 
Late. 
Not smart.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You can also edge home sewn pillowcases with store bought lace edgings. That can be stunning.


That's a great idea! I never thought of that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Didn't have any potatoes, so it was rice for us - with lots of sauce


Sounds so good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I wonder how many would recognize Him for what He is, today? :|


Good question. There would be debates on tv, people mobbing Him. Maybe he'd show up first at a very isolated spot - desert again?

You know, the more I try to imagine it, the more I think we really don't deserve it and would not react to it properly. Right now human beings think they (we) know all there is to know about almost everything, and nothing is sacred.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are right Bon I meant the pillowcase edging. I have made some pillow coverings but don't think I have made pillow cases.Mine my own bedspread with matching pillow covering. Probably won't do that again. Made the cording to go with it.


What I usually do is buy percale pillowcases, take the deep hem out and rehen with a 1.5 inch hem. Then, I embroider the pillowcases, and add crochet edgings. I buy my pillowcases on sale at Target , and don 't spend a fortune on them. I use #30 crochet thread to create the edgings. I'll post some that I have made.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What I usually do is buy percale pillowcases, take the deep hem out and rehen with a 1.5 inch hem. Then, I embroider the pillowcases, and add crochet edgings. I buy my pillowcases on sale at Target , and don 't spend a fortune on them. I use #30 crochet thread to create the edgings. I'll post some that I have made.


Those are beautiful pillowcases, KC. Makes me want to embroider again. I have patterns stashed somewhere. Thank you for showing them. :thumbup:
I remember seeing patterns for pillowcases in a Herrschner's catalogue. Do they still have them?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Nothing I would do at any time. I did think climbing the frozen waterfall was awesome.


I loved the pictures! The one of the hanging picnic table was the worst for me. Never!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What I usually do is buy percale pillowcases, take the deep hem out and rehen with a 1.5 inch hem. Then, I embroider the pillowcases, and add crochet edgings. I buy my pillowcases on sale at Target , and don 't spend a fortune on them. I use #30 crochet thread to create the edgings. I'll post some that I have made.


Absolutely gorgeous. One of my daughters really loves things like that. I should make some for her. She enjoys homemade items - embroidered, knitted, crocheted. She doesn't have time to do it now, but maybe when the kids are all in school she can get back to it. She would LOVE the ones you made!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, hope things works out for your dad. Bon, glad hubby is doing well after surgery.
> 
> Bee, would love your dinner. We are having friends over for dinner tonight so I'm having beef vegetable soup/crackers as she is bringing dessert.
> 
> 13 year old GD called last night & said her group won 1st in their division in Robotics so they will now compete in Anaheim, CA the last of April. DH will go with them & will help with fund raising at home for the trip. I'm not able to make the trip as there will be too much hustle/bustle.


What is a robotic club?
But you will be there in spirit. Maybe they can video it for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Those are beautiful pillowcases, KC. Makes me want to embroider again. I have patterns stashed somewhere. Thank you for showing them. :thumbup:


I know how you feel. I think KC may have started something here!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is a robotic club?
> But you will be there in spirit. Maybe they can video it for you.


The one my grandson was in was after school. They studies making robots - not the sci-fi kind. They made machines that could move and perform simple tasks. Janeway's GD's sounds a bit more advanced.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I wonder how many would recognize Him for what He is, today? :|


We know a tiny bit the abuse He got. We get it right here on Kp for trying to be like Him. I know it was much much worst what he went thru. But you know what I am getting at. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That just screams ice cream headache. :lol: The picture right under the video of the two Dobermans sitting in a chair is priceless.


That is too funny!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My daughter-in-law told me about a Land-o-Lakes product, part butter and part canola oil. I like it but don't use it for everything.
> 
> Advantages
> - biggest advantage - it tastes like butter!! Delicious.
> ...


Bon you can share all you want. You make me happy!
 My food brags too. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What I usually do is buy percale pillowcases, take the deep hem out and rehen with a 1.5 inch hem. Then, I embroider the pillowcases, and add crochet edgings. I buy my pillowcases on sale at Target , and don 't spend a fortune on them. I use #30 crochet thread to create the edgings. I'll post some that I have made.


I love all of those. It reminds me of my grandmothers work. I used the ones she put in my hope chest. I didn't have one but she had one. She used the iron pattern for the crochet and then crocheted the edge or tatted it. Thanks for the memories of her. You don't see people doing them anymore. Maybe in a flea market. You do beautiful work KC!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Those are beautiful pillowcases, KC. Makes me want to embroider again. I have patterns stashed somewhere. Thank you for showing them. :thumbup:
> I remember seeing patterns for pillowcases in a Herrschner's catalogue. Do they still have them?


Joann's has iron-on transfers. All embroidery except the first one were made using them. The first one was a kit that I got at auction, but the edging is mine. The old Workbasket magazines had lots of edgings that I used.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We know a tiny bit the abuse He got. We get it right here on Kp for trying to be like Him. I know it was much much worst what he went thru. But you know what I am getting at. :roll:


I cannot even bring myself to truly imagine His torment. It is painful enough just thinking about it and meditating is excruciating, but to really place one's self in His position of being pierced by nails, hoisted up on the cross and hanging, choking and slowly dying, bring tears and I have to move to another thought, begging for mercy and being forever grateful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Nothing I would do at any time. I did think climbing the frozen waterfall was awesome.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Joann's has iron-on transfers. All embroidery except the first one were made using them. The first one was a kit that I got at auction, but the edging is mine. The old Workbasket magazines had lots of edgings that I used.


You create beautiful things, KC! :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What I usually do is buy percale pillowcases, take the deep hem out and rehen with a 1.5 inch hem. Then, I embroider the pillowcases, and add crochet edgings. I buy my pillowcases on sale at Target , and don 't spend a fortune on them. I use #30 crochet thread to create the edgings. I'll post some that I have made.


I love them! Gorgeous!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KC those are beautiful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We know a tiny bit the abuse He got. We get it right here on Kp for trying to be like Him. I know it was much much worst what he went thru. But you know what I am getting at. :roll:


Yes, we know all too well...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Not that anybody asked for details about my butter!- too much information about my eating habits - so sorry - very little sleep last night - a bit foggy after walking for 45 minutes and gathering laundry. I think those donuts I was bragging about did it to me.
> Chocolate covered.
> At night.
> Late.
> Not smart.


I stayed up late too. I found 2 episodes of the first season of Mr. Selfridge on TV last night. But, they started at midnight. So, I stayed up till 2 watching them. Boy, I'm tired today. The series is totally different than Downton Abbey. It has a seamy edge that I will withhold judgment on until I see it play out more. There were 8 episodes in Part 1, and I figure they will replay 2 per week until the Season 2 episodes start on March 30.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I cannot even bring myself to truly imagine His torment. It is painful enough just thinking about it and meditating is excruciating, but to really place one's self in His position of being pierced by nails, hoisted up on the cross and hanging, choking and slowly dying, bring tears to my eyes and I have to move to another thought, begging for mercy and being thankful to Him.


Me too. I can hardly think about it. I haven't seen the Passion of the Christ except the last few minutes. He was beaten and his body was not even recognized. The cat of nine tails has bones mixed in the leather. It caught and tore the flesh. They would only whip a person 39 times because the 40th was suppose to kill them. Also the cross was not smooth it was rough will bark. The foot piece was for relief so when He lived his body it would scrape His back plus the thorns on His head were big jabbing in his scull. He beard and hair was ripped out of the roots. Dragging the cross down the street with it on His back. Suffering in the flesh so we could be healed. The worse thing was when He took the sin on Him and God turned away because He could not look upon sin is what broke His heart. Most people on the Cross drowned in their own fluids.He could have gotten off that Cross but He chose it. He loved us so much He made Himself sin. It over whelms me that He would chose to do that for me. Pastor did a skit one time. He was sitting in the electric chair going to his death. In comes Jesus unstraps the chains and says get up. He then sits down in the chair to die. That is basically what He did. I don't see why more people don't see what He did for us. I am not ashame to say that I love Jesus for it either!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. I can hardly think about it. I haven't seen the Passion of the Christ except the last few minutes. He was beaten and his body was not even recognized. The cat of nine tails has bones mixed in the leather. It caught and tore the flesh. They would only whip a person 39 times because the 40th was suppose to kill them. Also the cross was not smooth it was rough will bark. The foot piece was for relief so when He lived his body it would scrape His back plus the thorns on His head were big jabbing in his scull. He beard and hair was ripped out of the roots. Dragging the cross down the street with it on His back. Suffering in the flesh so we could be healed. The worse thing was when He took the sin on Him and God turned away because He could not look upon sin is what broke His heart. Most people on the Cross drowned in their own fluids.He could have gotten off that Cross but He chose it. He loved us so much He made Himself sin. It over whelms me that He would chose to do that for me. Pastor did a skit one time. He was sitting in the electric chair going to his death. In comes Jesus unstraps the chains and says get up. He then sits down in the chair to die. That is basically what He did. I don't see why more people don't see what He did for us. I am not ashame to say that I love Jesus for it either!


Amen to that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The one my grandson was in was after school. They study making robots - not the sci-fi kind. They made machines that could move and perform simple tasks. Janeway's GD's sounds a bit more advanced.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I stayed up late too. I found 2 episodes of the first season of Mr. Selfridge on TV last night. But, they started at midnight. So, I stayed up till 2 watching them. Boy, I'm tired today. The series is totally different than Downton Abbey. It has a seamy edge that I will withhold judgment on until I see it play out more. There were 8 episodes in Part 1, and I figure they will replay 2 per week until the Season 2 episodes start on March 30.


I think we should both take it easy today.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. I can hardly think about it. I haven't seen the Passion of the Christ except the last few minutes. He was beaten and his body was not even recognized. The cat of nine tails has bones mixed in the leather. It caught and tore the flesh. They would only whip a person 39 times because the 40th was suppose to kill them. Also the cross was not smooth it was rough will bark. The foot piece was for relief so when He lived his body it would scrape His back plus the thorns on His head were big jabbing in his scull. He beard and hair was ripped out of the roots. Dragging the cross down the street with it on His back. Suffering in the flesh so we could be healed. The worse thing was when He took the sin on Him and God turned away because He could not look upon sin is what broke His heart. Most people on the Cross drowned in their own fluids.He could have gotten off that Cross but He chose it. He loved us so much He made Himself sin. It over whelms me that He would chose to do that for me. Pastor did a skit one time. He was sitting in the electric chair going to his death. In comes Jesus unstraps the chains and says get up. He then sits down in the chair to die. That is basically what He did. I don't see why more people don't see what He did for us. I am not ashame to say that I love Jesus for it either!


I might have said this before. This Christmas I was suddenly struck with the thought - when Jesus was a sweet little baby in a manger, if we had known what was ahead for him, would we have acted differently?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We usually get eagles here in the summer - they perch in the tall fir trees facing the lake and we barely see a little ripple and off they swoop and snag a fish. They really are majestic birds. They also eat mice and voles (not sure about rats, but I hope they get them too). We also have hawks, herons and owls


I was making the comparison regarding national symbols.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What I usually do is buy percale pillowcases, take the deep hem out and rehen with a 1.5 inch hem. Then, I embroider the pillowcases, and add crochet edgings. I buy my pillowcases on sale at Target , and don 't spend a fortune on them. I use #30 crochet thread to create the edgings. I'll post some that I have made.


Beautiful! I love the vintage look it gives them. I have done a couple of sets but have a hard time finding all cotton pillow cases. I don't like how the cotton/poly ones feel after several washings.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I was making the comparison regarding national symbols.


What a sweet avatar. Is that Ellie? She's all dressed up. She looks so pretty.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What a sweet avatar. Is that Ellie? She's all dressed up. She looks so pretty.


She looks like a doll. She is a doll! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> She looks like a doll. She is a doll! :thumbup: :-D


Yes, Ellie truly is!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: They are gorgeous. Are you going to feed your addiction?


Nuh, I'll pass. I'm not really into needlepoint. I've done it but it doesn't interest me enough. I did love that "Creation Series" though and wanted to share.

KC's work is beautiful - perhaps the series will tempt her?

I'm happy to be an enabler to feed others' addictions.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My daughter-in-law told me about a Land-o-Lakes product, part butter and part canola oil. I like it but don't use it for everything.
> 
> Advantages
> - biggest advantage - it tastes like butter!! Delicious.
> ...


I buy it too and love it. I don`t buy it for the calorie content - but for the fact you can spread it straight from coming out the fridge.
There is a Land 0 Lakes spread with a green top instead of the red top that is reduced in calories. I have made garlic butter with it in the past so you can cook with it.
I have cooked with the red top Land o`Lakes spread too. But I prefer it for spreading on my morning toasted English muffin.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wendy, I made your pork chop recipe and hubby and I enjoyed it!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What a sweet avatar. Is that Ellie? She's all dressed up. She looks so pretty.


Yes, that is Ellie. Thank you for the complements. I figured Cole had been in the limelight long enough and it was her turn.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wendy, I made your pork chop recipe and hubby and I enjoyed it!


Excellent gifty. Are you going to make it again?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I finally got around to taking a picture of one of my other non-knitting addictions, reproduction samplers.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

I had a knit project that I needed to re-roll, I remember one kp'er
had used an old flashlight well all I had was a paper towel roll, so I used it and it worked great.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, that is Ellie. Thank you for the complements. I figured Cole had been in the limelight long enough and it was her turn.


Ellie looks like a baby doll. What a cutie! What a Blessing! Yes twins need equal limelight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I finally got around to taking a picture of one of my other non-knitting addictions, reproduction samplers.


Oh girl! Love them. I have one sampler that is framed. Samplers are my favorite 
Never got my other work framed. Too bad my dh is a carpenter and I have no frames. :shock:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

mom did needlepoint, she was very good,she framed most of hers but always gave them to relatives. yours are excellent.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh girl! Love them. I have one sampler that is framed. Samplers are my favorite
> Never got my other work framed. Too bad my dh is a carpenter and I have no frames. :shock:


I know the feeling and feel your pain, CB. Mine is a carpenter/cabinetmaker by trade. He is on year 8 of my minuscule galley kitchen makeover. Argh!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203196210809151&set=a.1234427463866.35335.1324568189&type=1&theater


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I finally got around to taking a picture of one of my other non-knitting addictions, reproduction samplers.


Beautiful work, Thumper. I did one a number of years ago. I went through a cross stitch period, and did one large crewel project. Both cost me a lot to get framed, but they do make great wall accents.

The other thing I made for one of my children was a young child's Bible Book. At the time, we had a lovely independent fabric shop on Main Street. I was in the store when the owner had one on display. It had machine applique figures on each page representing Bible stories. The story of Jonah had an appliqué whale with a short zipper for the mouth. When you unzipped the mouth, a small stuffed Jonah came out, but there was a few inches of elastic attached to him and the inside of the whale so Jonah never got lost. The cutest appliqué, however, was a mitten on the back that a small child could put their hand in. The embroidered text said, "This is what it feels like to be in the hand of God." I loved reading that book with my youngest daughter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Michelle Obama, her mom and kids thank you for their upcoming China vacation
March 3, 2014 by Joe Saunders 16 Comments

Washington must have been getting boring already.

Not content with already setting a record for travels on the taxpayers credit card in 2013, Michelle Obama will be heading to the Far East for spring break with her two daughters and a boatload of Secret Service agents, aides and other publicly paid employees, The Associated Press reports.
michelleobama0303

Photo: Daily Telegraph

While President Obama heads in the other direction of the globe with a trip to Europe and Saudi Arabia, the first lady will travel March 19-26 to the Chinese capital of Beijing as well as Xian in central China and Chengdu in the southwest, according to AP.

The spring break trip is being billed as partially diplomatic, with Obama scheduled to meet with Chinese first lady Peng Liyuan, the wife of Chinese President Xi Jinping, but theres no doubt going to be a fair amount of sight-seeing for the first lady, whos probably felt cooped up in the White House ever since returning from that Hawaiian vacation all the way back in January.

In addition to her daughters, Michelle will be accompanied by her mother, Marian Robinson, according to a White House statement.

The Chinese junket continues a pattern Mrs. Obama has followed since her husbands election, with extravagant trips abroad or expensive vacations within the U.S.  like the girls spring break last year in Sun Valley, Idaho.

And all of this at a time when the presidents party is trying to make raising the minimum wage its rallying cry against supposed Republican heartlessness.

Thanks to Barack Obamas success in politics (his authorial skills are as wildly overrated as they are self-indulgent), the Obamas are millionaires many times over. No real conservative would begrudge a couple spending money they earned any way they chose  including extravagant vacations to wherever the spirit moved them.

But the first ladys trips grate for two reasons: no possible realistic good is being returned to the taxpayers for the millions the trips cost in travel expenses, salaries or security (Michelle being on a first-name basis with the first lady of China doesnt do much for the unemployment rate in Chicago); and they keep feeding an unavoidable sense that the Obamas really do think theyre royalty, traveling the world in luxury while preaching the gospel of income inequality at home. (Taking mom along to Chinas a nice touch, too.)

Back during World War II, to emphasize the importance of rationing and restricting all available resources to the war effort, the government popularized the slogan, Was this trip really necessary?

Americans could be forgiven if Michelle Obamas answer to that is always yes. But its doubtful the question ever even comes up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It says not available.


Try again. I got it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Beautiful work, Thumper. I did one a number of years ago. I went through a cross stitch period, and did one large crewel project. Both cost me a lot to get framed, but they do make great wall accents.
> 
> The other thing I made for one of my children was a young child's Bible Book. At the time, we had a lovely independent fabric shop on Main Street. I was in the store when the owner had one on display. It had machine applique figures on each page representing Bible stories. The story of Jonah had an appliqué whale with a short zipper for the mouth. When you unzipped the mouth, a small stuffed Jonah came out, but there was a few inches of elastic attached to him and the inside of the whale so Jonah never got lost. The cutest appliqué, however, was a mitten on the back that a small child could put their hand in. The embroidered text said, "This is what it feels like to be in the hand of God." I loved reading that book with my youngest daughter.


Would love to see it .


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Try again. I got it.


No go for me as well.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I finally got around to taking a picture of one of my other non-knitting addictions, reproduction samplers.


Wow thumpy - they are fantastic. I really love those. I wish I could be that creative 
I`ve spent a lot of time today making new pillowcases for me and hubbys bed. Last month we bought a really beautiful luxurious blanket. So I turned it into a new comforter cover.
When I took the sheets off the bed to wash this morning, I took the pillowcases off, and they fell apart in my hands they were so old. So the old fleece comforter cover was turned into some nice thick pillowcases which will be so warm next to the skin. The bottom is dark blue, and the top part is a honey shade which compliments the gorgeous blue of the comforter cover.
The best part is....we had lots of snow and ice last night but we still got water today,,,,,yayyy. In your face Mother Nature!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Michelle Obama, her mom and kids thank you for their upcoming China vacation
> March 3, 2014 by Joe Saunders 16 Comments
> 
> Washington must have been getting boring already.
> ...


Thank you for this. Wake up USA!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Ladies! Sorry I've been among the missing of late. It's taking me FOREVER to catch up, so I may as well just jump in with both feet instead of trying to read from page 1. 

I've put on my jeans, pearls, and my red stilettos. And I've polished the halo and the horns holding it up!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

KC, your work is sooooo lovely--you are very talented. Thanks for showing them. Where do you find the patterns,?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hello Ladies! Sorry I've been among the missing of late. It's taking me FOREVER to catch up, so I may as well just jump in with both feet instead of trying to read from page 1.
> 
> I've put on my jeans, pearls, and my red stilettos. And I've polished the halo and the horns holding it up!


Glad you have returned as we missed you! There are a few new people & we are enjoying this thread. Hugs! Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I had a knit project that I needed to re-roll, I remember one kp'er
> had used an old flashlight well all I had was a paper towel roll, so I used it and it worked great.


Yes, an empty toilet paper roll works too for a small amount of yarn! I reuse a lot of things.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, that is Ellie. Thank you for the complements. I figured Cole had been in the limelight long enough and it was her turn.


Ellie is darling, thanks for the picture. Cole is handsome.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hello Ladies! Sorry I've been among the missing of late. It's taking me FOREVER to catch up, so I may as well just jump in with both feet instead of trying to read from page 1.
> 
> I've put on my jeans, pearls, and my red stilettos. And I've polished the halo and the horns holding it up!


Welcome Barbara Ann!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I might have said this before. This Christmas I was suddenly struck with the thought - when Jesus was a sweet little baby in a manger, if we had known what was ahead for him, would we have acted differently?


I found this on the net so thought it was cute!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> KC, your work is sooooo lovely--you are very talented. Thanks for showing them. Where do you find the patterns,?


The embroidery is iron-on transfers that I bought at Joann's. I found the #30 crochet thread (very fine) at Hobby Lobby. Joann's doesn't carry anything that fine. The Workbasket patterns for the crocheted trim called for #30. I tried #10 and #20, but it was too heavy. Luckily the. #30 comes in many lovely colors.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is a robotic club?
> But you will be there in spirit. Maybe they can video it for you.


It is robots & things that moves with batteries that will do tasks such as pick up an object from a remote control. Her group built their robot from scratch including the design. I don't have a picture of it but will try to get one before they go to CA as they will leave it there when they leave.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thumper your "other" work is lovely such attention to detail! They are beautiful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I buy it too and love it. I don`t buy it for the calorie content - but for the fact you can spread it straight from coming out the fridge.
> There is a Land 0 Lakes spread with a green top instead of the red top that is reduced in calories. I have made garlic butter with it in the past so you can cook with it.
> I have cooked with the red top Land o`Lakes spread too. But I prefer it for spreading on my morning toasted English muffin.


I'll have to try to green top lower calorie and see how it spreads and tastes. I agree with you - the red top is really good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I finally got around to taking a picture of one of my other non-knitting addictions, reproduction samplers.


They're beautiful. How did you do it - embroider?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> I had a knit project that I needed to re-roll, I remember one kp'er
> had used an old flashlight well all I had was a paper towel roll, so I used it and it worked great.


Good idea. It seems like that would be even better than a bumpy flashlight.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Beautiful work, Thumper. I did one a number of years ago. I went through a cross stitch period, and did one large crewel project. Both cost me a lot to get framed, but they do make great wall accents.
> 
> The other thing I made for one of my children was a young child's Bible Book. At the time, we had a lovely independent fabric shop on Main Street. I was in the store when the owner had one on display. It had machine applique figures on each page representing Bible stories. The story of Jonah had an appliqué whale with a short zipper for the mouth. When you unzipped the mouth, a small stuffed Jonah came out, but there was a few inches of elastic attached to him and the inside of the whale so Jonah never got lost. The cutest appliqué, however, was a mitten on the back that a small child could put their hand in. The embroidered text said, "This is what it feels like to be in the hand of God." I loved reading that book with my youngest daughter.


Sweet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Michelle Obama, her mom and kids thank you for their upcoming China vacation
> March 3, 2014 by Joe Saunders 16 Comments
> 
> Washington must have been getting boring already.
> ...


No shame whatsoever.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow thumpy - they are fantastic. I really love those. I wish I could be that creative
> I`ve spent a lot of time today making new pillowcases for me and hubbys bed. Last month we bought a really beautiful luxurious blanket. So I turned it into a new comforter cover.
> When I took the sheets off the bed to wash this morning, I took the pillowcases off, and they fell apart in my hands they were so old. So the old fleece comforter cover was turned into some nice thick pillowcases which will be so warm next to the skin. The bottom is dark blue, and the top part is a honey shade which compliments the gorgeous blue of the comforter cover.
> The best part is....we had lots of snow and ice last night but we still got water today,,,,,yayyy. In your face Mother Nature!!!


Fleece pillowcases - what a good idea. So warm and cozy and soft.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hello Ladies! Sorry I've been among the missing of late. It's taking me FOREVER to catch up, so I may as well just jump in with both feet instead of trying to read from page 1.
> 
> I've put on my jeans, pearls, and my red stilettos. And I've polished the halo and the horns holding it up!


Welcome back! You've been away a long time. It's good to have you back.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I found this on the net so thought it was cute!


That's so sweet.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They're beautiful. How did you do it - embroider?


They are cross stitch and some other combination of stitches. Most often it is algerian eye, double cross stitch, or satin stitch. I enjoy them. Enough variation so as not to be boring. I do hardanger as well. I also do a little crochet and have a collection of miniature doll items (gailwilsondesigns.com) that I enjoy working on in addition to my beaded Christmas balls and quilting. So, I keep busy and pretty much out of trouble.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I finally got around to taking a picture of one of my other non-knitting addictions, reproduction samplers.


Samplers are such beautiful works that touch your heart. Thanks Thumper for sharing yours with us. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> They are cross stitch and some other combination of stitches. Most often it is algerian eye, double cross stitch, or satin stitch. I enjoy them. Enough variation so as not to be boring. I do hardanger as well. I also do a little crochet and have a collection of miniature doll items (gailwilsondesigns.com) that I enjoy working on in addition to my beaded Christmas balls and quilting. So, I keep busy and pretty much out of trouble.


Busy - not surprised! Out of trouble? Hmmm...... :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hello Ladies! Sorry I've been among the missing of late. It's taking me FOREVER to catch up, so I may as well just jump in with both feet instead of trying to read from page 1.
> 
> I've put on my jeans, pearls, and my red stilettos. And I've polished the halo and the horns holding it up!


So glad you are back! You have been missed!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for this. Wake up USA!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hello Ladies! Sorry I've been among the missing of late. It's taking me FOREVER to catch up, so I may as well just jump in with both feet instead of trying to read from page 1.
> 
> I've put on my jeans, pearls, and my red stilettos. And I've polished the halo and the horns holding it up!


Welcome back, Barbara Ann! Glad to have you with us, stiletto heels, pearls, jeans, et al..... ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The embroidery is iron-on transfers that I bought at Joann's. I found the #30 crochet thread (very fine) at Hobby Lobby. Joann's doesn't carry anything that fine. The Workbasket patterns for the crocheted trim called for #30. I tried #10 and #20, but it was too heavy. Luckily the. #30 comes in many lovely colors.


Must investigate HL for the fine #30 cr. thread. Haven't seen it in that size since seeing it in a Herschnerr's cat. many yrs ago. Tatting thread would work for edgings too, I suppose. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

won't copy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

try again


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Busy - not surprised! Out of trouble? Hmmm...... :wink:


I did say "pretty much".


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> What I usually do is buy percale pillowcases, take the deep hem out and rehen with a 1.5 inch hem. Then, I embroider the pillowcases, and add crochet edgings. I buy my pillowcases on sale at Target , and don 't spend a fortune on them. I use #30 crochet thread to create the edgings. I'll post some that I have made.


The embroidery and edgings are all so beautiful KC; real treasures


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, that is Ellie. Thank you for the complements. I figured Cole had been in the limelight long enough and it was her turn.


She's adorable Thumper, such a sweet little outfit


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I finally got around to taking a picture of one of my other non-knitting addictions, reproduction samplers.


beautiful sampler collection


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hello Ladies! Sorry I've been among the missing of late. It's taking me FOREVER to catch up, so I may as well just jump in with both feet instead of trying to read from page 1.
> 
> I've put on my jeans, pearls, and my red stilettos. And I've polished the halo and the horns holding it up!


Nice to see you back Barbara Ann


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I did say "pretty much".


Oh, well - that's different! Wiggle room. Good luck with that, Thumpbunny!

By the way, your little Ellie has a beautiful smile already.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> They are cross stitch and some other combination of stitches. Most often it is algerian eye, double cross stitch, or satin stitch. I enjoy them. Enough variation so as not to be boring. I do hardanger as well. I also do a little crochet and have a collection of miniature doll items (gailwilsondesigns.com) that I enjoy working on in addition to my beaded Christmas balls and quilting. So, I keep busy and pretty much out of trouble.


Thumper, your granddaughter, Ellie, is beautiful. Cole is very handsome too. Are you still knitting for them? It seems more challenging to find cute patterns for boys. Granddaughter knitting is fun, but I know you would create equally. Any great patterns for boys you would recommend? Anyone else with suggestions, your help would be appreciated.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I did say "pretty much".


Yes, we know!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lets see if i can get this all in one post.

Jayne your a love hope GS wins with his robot.

Bonn glad hubby is on the mend.

Karver where you able to keep one of your mom's treasures that she made.

Food what food where Wee Bee what recipe for chicken?

KC lovely pillow cases and edging lots of work lots of love in each one.

Thumper oh it seems like only yesterday they entered this earth. What a cutie she is. They both are must take after their grandma. Are you calling yourself Grandma? what name if not.
Love your work Thumper They are wonderful lots of work went into them. I made one for my mom the Lords Prayer, but in Noreweign. 

Hey Barbara Ann glad to see ya. What have you been up too?
How do you like the Pres and what he is doing. Isn't he just doing great? Not.

Bumpkins no can't get it either. But Dogs and Ice cream on tv today too.

Bon, solowie,Thumper, Jokims, KGP, LTL, Bumpkins, Wee Bee, Lucky Loo,WCK,Gil, Barb Ann (Joey already know answer)How's the weather? Guess what clock forwared this weekend, and Spring begains the 20th. Want to place bets on that one????

I have and am trying to cut back on competer time as not getting anything done around here.So far so good not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had a good laugh reading Liber's sites seem they can't get enough of themselves and have to start a new one every week.

The think that made me laugh. One comment was how they are gaining new member's and we are losing members.

why is this funny cause we have not lost one and have gain a few nice ones really nice ones.

Their gain is what is called I will change my name and see how many new members we have. Trouble with that is they seem to forget to bring their brains with every new name change. Seem to have a problem keeping up with themseleves. You have to admit it is funny.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lets see if i can get this all in one post.
> 
> Jayne your a love hope GS wins with his robot.
> 
> ...


Lucky Loo is me, right? Lots and lots of snow here!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lets see if i can get this all in one post.
> 
> Jayne your a love hope GS wins with his robot.
> 
> ...


Funny you should ask about our weather. This morning, when I took hubby to the airport for his flight out to warmer climes, the windchill was -15 deg. with real temp being 1 deg.F. Can you believe this is March?????????!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Had a good laugh reading Liber's sites seem they can't get enough of themselves and have to start a new one every week.
> 
> The think that made me laugh. One comment was how they are gaining new member's and we are losing members.
> 
> ...


THEY are loosing the members. People flee for their lives from them!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK, I will try to get information about pattern on some time soon.

Had to go this morning to the blood letting chambers,so can see if new meds are keeping seizures at bay. Bon neurologist is sending me to sleep clinic as to check for sleep apnea. Apparently sleep problems can also cause seizures. Learn something new every time I go there.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> THEY are loosing the members. People flee for their lives from them!


 :thumbup: In some places, quite literally, LL! :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Lucky Loo is me, right? Lots and lots of snow here!


of course thats you who else is Lucky and loo too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> of course thats you who else is Lucky and loo too.


Good to know. Love it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Funny you should ask about our weather. This morning, when I took hubby to the airport for his flight out to warmer climes, the windchill was -15 deg. with real temp being 1 deg.F. Can you believe this is March?????????!


And spring is jus 2 weeks away. Why did you not go with him?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: In some places, quite literally, LL! :thumbup: :XD:


They have to when one see so many multi personality's and they are all the same minds.I mean it name changes minds(ha ha) not much.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> They have to when one see so many multi personality's and they are all the same minds.I mean it name changes minds(ha ha) not much.


So right, Yarnie! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And spring is jus 2 weeks away. Why did you not go with him?


Have to take care of MIL. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> They have to when one see so many multi personality's and they are all the same minds.I mean it name changes minds(ha ha) not much.


Not just the multi personalities but the hate! It is truly shocking how much hate spews from every pore of their being! :thumbdown:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Not just the multi personalities but the hate! It is truly shocking how much hate spews from every pore of their being! :thumbdown:


Boy, you sure said it right. I have never seen so much hate. I think hateful people attract hateful people. They belong together.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Not just the multi personalities but the hate! It is truly shocking how much hate spews from every pore of their being! :thumbdown:


Isn't it though the hate and the rants. Wonder if their hubby's know what they do all day. That is if they have hubby's.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it though the hate and the rants. Wonder if their hubby's know what they do all day. That is if they have hubby's.


If they have a husband, I doubt it is a happy, giving, healthy relationship. How could it be?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Boy, you sure said it right. I have never seen so much hate. I think hateful people attract hateful people. They belong together.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wee Bee saw your post about head lights yes they are head lights you put them on your head and they lite up.

So went to Menards and purchase one. You are right wow they even work on lace weight yarn wow I can see the sitiches now. Thanks for the tip.

Mine also have little red lights I can put on so hubby know when to talk and when not to. Like when I am counting stitches or when I want to listen to something and he should be quite. Ha Ha


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it though the hate and the rants. Wonder if their hubby's know what they do all day. That is if they have hubby's.


Hubbies??! I strongly doubt there are such entities in their lives. It's a foreign substance to them. ;-) :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wee Bee saw your post about head lights yes they are head lights you put them on your head and they lite up.
> 
> So went to Menards and purchase one. You are right wow they even work on lace weight yarn wow I can see the sitiches now. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Mine also have little red lights I can put on so hubby know when to talk and when not to. Like when I am counting stitches or when I want to listen to something and he should be quite. Ha Ha


Love the red light idea, Yarnie!! :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wee Bee saw your post about head lights yes they are head lights you put them on your head and they lite up.
> 
> So went to Menards and purchase one. You are right wow they even work on lace weight yarn wow I can see the sitiches now. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Mine also have little red lights I can put on so hubby know when to talk and when not to. Like when I am counting stitches or when I want to listen to something and he should be quite. Ha Ha


Same thing happens in my house. Husband talks and I get upset because I have lost count.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lets see if i can get this all in one post.
> 
> Jayne your a love hope GS wins with his robot.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, I am also trying to cut back on computer time. I'm thinking of giving up posting on FB for Lent. Better decide - it starts tomorrow.

Weather today in Atlanta - high mid-40's, cloudy, hazy, lows tonight mid-30's. Dreary day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK, I will try to get information about pattern on some time soon.
> 
> Had to go this morning to the blood letting chambers,so can see if new meds are keeping seizures at bay. Bon neurologist is sending me to sleep clinic as to check for sleep apnea. Apparently sleep problems can also cause seizures. Learn something new every time I go there.


I didn't know that about sleep problems and seizures. I hope your medicine is doing the job.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wee Bee saw your post about head lights yes they are head lights you put them on your head and they lite up.
> 
> So went to Menards and purchase one. You are right wow they even work on lace weight yarn wow I can see the sitiches now. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Mine also have little red lights I can put on so hubby know when to talk and when not to. Like when I am counting stitches or when I want to listen to something and he should be quite. Ha Ha


You are so funny! I do like the idea of headlights, though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Same thing happens in my house. Husband talks and I get upset because I have lost count.


The other day, my husband walked in to tell me something, and he asked, "Are you counting?" I didn't know even KNEW I counted.

When I tell him I love to knit because it's so relaxing, he just laughs. Am I that hysterical about a dropped stitch or two? Maybe, sometimes. Poor guy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, I am also trying to cut back on computer time. I'm thinking of giving up posting on FB for Lent. Better decide - it starts tomorrow.
> 
> Weather today in Atlanta - high mid-40's, cloudy, hazy, lows tonight mid-30's. Dreary day.


I'm giving up sweets for Lent. Hmm........


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm giving up sweets for Lent. Hmm........


I couldn't begin to do that. I wouldn't last. I'm just waiting for the doctor to tell me my blood is 90% chocolate.

I admire you. Good luck with it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I couldn't begin to do that. I wouldn't last. I'm just waiting for the doctor to tell me my blood is 90% chocolate.
> 
> I admire you. Good luck with it.


Well,..... that is my intention. Let's hope I have the will to stick to it. Lots of prayers!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The other day, my husband walked in to tell me something, and he asked, "Are you counting?" I didn't know even KNEW I counted.
> 
> When I tell him I love to knit because it's so relaxing, he just laughs. Am I that hysterical about a dropped stitch or two? Maybe, sometimes. Poor guy.


Funny. And not so funny when you loose your work. At least your husband asks!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm giving up sweets for Lent. Hmm........


Does that mean chocolate?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I couldn't begin to do that. I wouldn't last. I'm just waiting for the doctor to tell me my blood is 90% chocolate.
> 
> I admire you. Good luck with it.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Does that mean chocolate?


Yes, it means chocolate, part of my food pyramid.  :XD:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, I am also trying to cut back on computer time. I'm thinking of giving up posting on FB for Lent. Better decide - it starts tomorrow.


I am dieting for Lent and a lot longer if I can. I just learned that to identify how many calories you should eat you take your optimum (and reasonable) weight goal and multiply times 10. That should be your calorie count per day. What I am doing is a modified Adkins diet. Sean Hannity lost 25 lbs. on it. I'm hoping I can too. So, no high calorie carbs for me. But, eating veggies. DH and I just had lunch out. Chinese - Shrimp & Broccoli (no rice) and 8 oz. Of Hot and Sour Soup. I'm full, and it only cost me 165 calories. Yeah!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am dieting for Lent and a lot longer if I can. I just learned that to identify how many calories you should eat you take your optimum (and reasonable) weight goal and multiply times 10. That should be your calorie count per day. What I am doing is a modified Adkins diet. Sean Hannity lost 25 lbs. on it. I'm hoping I can too. So, no high calorie carbs for me. But, eating veggies. DH and I just had lunch out. Chinese - Shrimp & Broccoli (no rice) and 8 oz. Of Hot and Sour Soup. I'm full, and it only cost me 165 calories. Yeah!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am dieting for Lent and a lot longer if I can. I just learned that to identify how many calories you should eat you take your optimum (and reasonable) weight goal and multiply times 10. That should be your calorie count per day. What I am doing is a modified Adkins diet. Sean Hannity lost 25 lbs. on it. I'm hoping I can too. So, no high calorie carbs for me. But, eating veggies. DH and I just had lunch out. Chinese - Shrimp & Broccoli (no rice) and 8 oz. Of Hot and Sour Soup. I'm full, and it only cost me 165 calories. Yeah!


Great idea! Keep it up, KC.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> THEY are loosing the members. People flee for their lives from them!


Funny, I find that there have been some threads started that reference some of the horrible, nasty, mean people on KP and everyone seems to know who they are talking about. Then comes the inevitable post telling them if they don't like the thread, blah, blah and it's always posted by one of the horrible, nasty, mean people the thread was started to talk about. They truly are clueless people.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Funny, I find that there have been some threads started that reference some of the horrible, nasty, mean people on KP and everyone seems to know who they are talking about. Then comes the inevitable post telling them if they don't like the thread, blah, blah and it's always posted by one of the horrible, nasty, mean people the thread was started to talk about. They truly are clueless people.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Funny, I find that there have been some threads started that reference some of the horrible, nasty, mean people on KP and everyone seems to know who they are talking about. Then comes the inevitable post telling them if they don't like the thread, blah, blah and it's always posted by one of the horrible, nasty, mean people the thread was started to talk about. They truly are clueless people.


well, I won't say who or whom they are (we all know them), but if they got cut no blood would come out ,just black smelly tar looking stuff,i,e. nasty.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> If they have a husband, I doubt it is a happy, giving, healthy relationship. How could it be?


Now lukelucy, you know there is somebody for everyone out there. They are probably happily married because as said before, nasty attracts nasty. they are both on the computer at the same time supporting each others nastiness.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Had a good laugh reading Liber's sites seem they can't get enough of themselves and have to start a new one every week.
> 
> The think that made me laugh. One comment was how they are gaining new member's and we are losing members.
> 
> ...


I got to admit their numbers are growing,what do you expect when they add user names,they must have 5 or 6 apiece. I couldn't keep up with that, I'd end up arguing with myself.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wee Bee saw your post about head lights yes they are head lights you put them on your head and they lite up.
> 
> So went to Menards and purchase one. You are right wow they even work on lace weight yarn wow I can see the sitiches now. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Mine also have little red lights I can put on so hubby know when to talk and when not to. Like when I am counting stitches or when I want to listen to something and he should be quite. Ha Ha


You are so welcome.
LOL Yarny...you made my day. I have a red light on mine too - I never thought to use it as a warning light to hubby.
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> I got to admit their numbers are growing,what do you expect when they add user names,they must have 5 or 6 apiece. I couldn't keep up with that, I'd end up arguing with myself.


You nailed it karverr.
:thumbup: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> well, I won't say who or whom they are (we all know them), but if they got cut no blood would come out ,just black smelly tar looking stuff,i,e. nasty.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> Now lukelucy, you know there is somebody for everyone out there. They are probably happily married because as said before, nasty attracts nasty. they are both on the computer at the same time supporting each others nastiness.


Karverr,

I have a philosophical question: Can a nasty person be happily married? You say yes. Can you explain?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> I got to admit their numbers are growing,what do you expect when they add user names,they must have 5 or 6 apiece. I couldn't keep up with that, I'd end up arguing with myself.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Karverr,
> 
> I have a philosophical question: Can a nasty person be happily married? You say yes. Can you explain?


I can explain it. Misery loves company


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Thumper, your granddaughter, Ellie, is beautiful. Cole is very handsome too. Are you still knitting for them? It seems more challenging to find cute patterns for boys. Granddaughter knitting is fun, but I know you would create equally. Any great patterns for boys you would recommend? Anyone else with suggestions, your help would be appreciated.


Sirdar and James Brett have a lot of really cute patterns including a fair number for boys or unisex, but they're British and I'm not sure if they're easy to come by in your area. Berroco also has cute patterns - this is a link to their free children's patterns. They also have pattern books.

http://www.berroco.com/pattern-listing/all/3/all/all/all/all/0/all/all?page=1

A couple samples of their free patterns


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lots of rain mixed with snow today Yarnie - not at all nice, but at least it isn't frigid temps


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Funny you should ask about our weather. This morning, when I took hubby to the airport for his flight out to warmer climes, the windchill was -15 deg. with real temp being 1 deg.F. Can you believe this is March?????????!


I bet hubby was looking forward to getting on that plane - sorry you couldn't be with him


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK, I will try to get information about pattern on some time soon.
> 
> Had to go this morning to the blood letting chambers,so can see if new meds are keeping seizures at bay. Bon neurologist is sending me to sleep clinic as to check for sleep apnea. Apparently sleep problems can also cause seizures. Learn something new every time I go there.


Hoping for good news with the blood work Yarnie. Seem to be hearing a lot more about sleep apnea these days. My dad was also tested.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I can explain it. Misery loves company


Yes, that is true. Very true. But, after a lot of misery, doesn't it get impossible to tolerate?

This has been a question I have had for a long time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hoping for good news with the blood work Yarnie. Seem to be hearing a lot more about sleep apnea these days. My dad was also tested.


Yes, Yarnie. Please keep us posted.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> They have to when one see so many multi personality's and they are all the same minds.I mean it name changes minds(ha ha) not much.


maybe mindless?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Not just the multi personalities but the hate! It is truly shocking how much hate spews from every pore of their being! :thumbdown:


and the ignorance! The sloth is making excuses for Putin, she believes anyone who isn't a communist in that part of the world is an anti-semetic fascist who deserves to be invaded


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wee Bee saw your post about head lights yes they are head lights you put them on your head and they lite up.
> 
> So went to Menards and purchase one. You are right wow they even work on lace weight yarn wow I can see the sitiches now. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Mine also have little red lights I can put on so hubby know when to talk and when not to. Like when I am counting stitches or when I want to listen to something and he should be quite. Ha Ha


 :lol: that's sure a smart idea. I might have to get one just to use the red lights. But DH can be a tease and has been known to deliberately confuse my count by using random numbers


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, I am also trying to cut back on computer time. I'm thinking of giving up posting on FB for Lent. Better decide - it starts tomorrow.
> 
> Weather today in Atlanta - high mid-40's, cloudy, hazy, lows tonight mid-30's. Dreary day.


I'm giving up computer games - no spider solitaire


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Well,..... that is my intention. Let's hope I have the will to stick to it. Lots of prayers!


the hardest thing I ever gave up was coffee - but I did make it thru to Easter Sunday


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, that is true. Very true. But, after a lot of misery, doesn't it get impossible to tolerate?
> 
> This has been a question I have had for a long time.


I think some people just like being miserable - or making others miserable; sad way to live


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think some people just like being miserable - or making others miserable; sad way to live


So what makes people tolerate it? Doesn't it lead to divorce in the long-haul?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Funny you should ask about our weather. This morning, when I took hubby to the airport for his flight out to warmer climes, the windchill was -15 deg. with real temp being 1 deg.F. Can you believe this is March?????????!


Can't imagine how cold that is. It is in the 20's and 30's here but the rest of the state up north is frozen with snow and sleet. We missed it all. My 2 gs's have missed 15 days of school this year.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can't imagine how cold that is. It is in the 20's and 30's here but the rest of the state up north is frozen with snow and sleet. We missed it all. My 2 gs's have missed 15 days of school this year.


I thought you were warmer down there!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wee Bee saw your post about head lights yes they are head lights you put them on your head and they lite up.
> 
> So went to Menards and purchase one. You are right wow they even work on lace weight yarn wow I can see the sitiches now. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Mine also have little red lights I can put on so hubby know when to talk and when not to. Like when I am counting stitches or when I want to listen to something and he should be quite. Ha Ha


I need that one with the red lights. Dh always gets chatty when I am starting a new project. You would think he would know when I am moving my mouth with one, two, three , four that I am not listening to him. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> I got to admit their numbers are growing,what do you expect when they add user names,they must have 5 or 6 apiece. I couldn't keep up with that, I'd end up arguing with myself.


 :XD: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> maybe mindless?


HAHAHA :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I thought you were warmer down there!


Saturday it was in the 70's and 80's. Then Sunday we got rain and wind then a little sleet. But enough to keep everyone off the roads. But the northern half of state got it all. We are cold here but that is all. Never know what it will be like from one day to another. Hot , cold hot cold.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here you go.http://www.facebook.com/triblive/photos/a.283004024979.34369.55863814979/10150399431854980/?type=1&theater


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Karverr,
> 
> I have a philosophical question: Can a nasty person be happily married? You say yes. Can you explain?


nasty attracts nasty, like birds flock together, to have a successful marriage the individuals have to have something in common. In their case on e's nasty feeds the other one's nasty until you have some of the nastiest people, I rest my case.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't get on here a whole lot butwhen I got the invite to get on this topic I thought it was going to be like the others. I was genuinely surprised to find nice people on here, not the insane liber's that jumped on every topic posted,thanks for the invite, it kept me from dropping kp off my favs .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> So what makes people tolerate it? Doesn't it lead to divorce in the long-haul?


I don't know LL - maybe some people just like being miserable or maybe they have a martyr complex or they finally reach the breaking point and leave.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can't imagine how cold that is. It is in the 20's and 30's here but the rest of the state up north is frozen with snow and sleet. We missed it all. My 2 gs's have missed 15 days of school this year.


That's a lot of school CB. Do they get extra homework to catch up or do they shorten spring break?

We were talking to BIL & SIL in Alberta on Sun and it was -33C (-27F) before counting the windchill. They've been calving for the last couple of weeks and some of the calves have lost the tips of their ears because of the cold


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> nasty attracts nasty, like birds flock together, to have a successful marriage the individuals have to have something in common. In their case on e's nasty feeds the other one's nasty until you have some of the nastiest people, I rest my case.


Yes, I see what you say. But even though the marriage survives with nasty people, it is not a happy one. I would not want to be around two people like that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> I don't get on here a whole lot butwhen I got the invite to get on this topic I thought it was going to be like the others. I was genuinely surprised to find nice people on here, not the insane liber's that jumped on every topic posted,thanks for the invite, it kept me from dropping kp off my favs .


Glad you are here, Karverr. It is a great group.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't know LL - maybe some people just like being miserable or maybe they have a martyr complex or they finally reach the breaking point and leave.


I think it depends on whether one of them gets mentally healthier. Then they split. I don' t know. I have been wondering about this for a while.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> well, I won't say who or whom they are (we all know them), but if they got cut no blood would come out ,just black smelly tar looking stuff,i,e. nasty.


Good one as my mom would say there is a Jack for every Jenny!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good one as my mom would say there is a Jack for every Jenny!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Just thought I would check in & catch up with the news.

Here is DH with Miss Molly!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just thought I would check in & catch up with the news.
> 
> Here is DH with Miss Molly!


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> nasty attracts nasty, like birds flock together, to have a successful marriage the individuals have to have something in common. In their case on e's nasty feeds the other one's nasty until you have some of the nastiest people, I rest my case.


good one Karverr. If i remember correctly a cople of them are divorced. That explains that but wonder where the rest came from. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> I don't get on here a whole lot butwhen I got the invite to get on this topic I thought it was going to be like the others. I was genuinely surprised to find nice people on here, not the insane liber's that jumped on every topic posted,thanks for the invite, it kept me from dropping kp off my favs .


Glad your here Karverr, your fun and really add to our site too.
How is the knitting going?

Plus you can be sure there are only one user names per person on this site. No personality changes going on.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

working on new scarf,.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just thought I would check in & catch up with the news.
> 
> Here is DH with Miss Molly!


Ah Jayne Miss Molly rules in your family I see.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> maybe mindless?


To funny lady you are the post funny Queen on here along with CB. Keep us all in stitches. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here you go.http://www.facebook.com/triblive/photos/a.283004024979.34369.55863814979/10150399431854980/?type=1&theater


 :lol: you can combine that with Jane's unassembled snowman!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> I don't get on here a whole lot butwhen I got the invite to get on this topic I thought it was going to be like the others. I was genuinely surprised to find nice people on here, not the insane liber's that jumped on every topic posted,thanks for the invite, it kept me from dropping kp off my favs .


 :thumbup: and nice to see your point of view too - and we got to see your first scarf! I think most people are nice, but it only takes a couple to turn things ugly. What's next on your needles?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I think it depends on whether one of them gets mentally healthier. Then they split. I don' t know. I have been wondering about this for a while.


If there is someone you're worried about LL I hope it works out ok. It can be very hard when someone you care about is in a bad relationship


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just thought I would check in & catch up with the news.
> 
> Here is DH with Miss Molly!


I always feel better when there is a cat on my lap; DH and Molly both look very contented. So glad that you are enjoying your time in the sun Jane


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sspeaking of Kitty's Jayne. Wild Willie is up here sitting in front of computer screen meowing . I have a hairy computer screen when he does this. He loves to get his pet time in .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> working on new scarf,.


Are you doing a different pattern?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Does that mean chocolate?


I don't think so. Surely. Chocolate comes from a bean - like a peanut. So it's protein - or maybe a vegetable?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Does that mean chocolate?


I don't think so. Surely. Chocolate comes from a bean - like a peanut. So it's protein - or maybe a vegetable? At any rate, I'm sure it's a kind of building block for cells. Isn't it? :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Funny. And not so funny when you loose your work. At least your husband asks!


Once.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am dieting for Lent and a lot longer if I can. I just learned that to identify how many calories you should eat you take your optimum (and reasonable) weight goal and multiply times 10. That should be your calorie count per day. What I am doing is a modified Adkins diet. Sean Hannity lost 25 lbs. on it. I'm hoping I can too. So, no high calorie carbs for me. But, eating veggies. DH and I just had lunch out. Chinese - Shrimp & Broccoli (no rice) and 8 oz. Of Hot and Sour Soup. I'm full, and it only cost me 165 calories. Yeah!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> well, I won't say who or whom they are (we all know them), but if they got cut no blood would come out ,just black smelly tar looking stuff,i,e. nasty.


Ick! I'll bet you're right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You are so welcome.
> LOL Yarny...you made my day. I have a red light on mine too - I never thought to use it as a warning light to hubby.
> :thumbup:


What's with this red light stuff? Back in my youth, the red light meant something else. You and Yarnie - wild women!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> So what makes people tolerate it? Doesn't it lead to divorce in the long-haul?


These folks are communist ideologues. You can't rationalize with an ideologue. Their spouses, if any, are probably ideologues as well. They like Obama because he is also a communist ideologue, just a more devious one. He never would have won election if he ranted like they do. They are just bullying people because they know most people don't like their political stances. They have nothing to lose.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm giving up computer games - no spider solitaire


Bless you, dear kitty - be strong.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I thought you were warmer down there!


Down south - the joke's on us!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I need that one with the red lights. Dh always gets chatty when I am starting a new project. You would think he would know when I am moving my mouth with one, two, three , four that I am not listening to him. :shock: :lol:


That's the trick - to tune it out before it gets into your head.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> These folks are communist ideologues. You can't rationalize with an ideologue. Their spouses, if any, are probably ideologues as well. They like Obama because he is also a communist ideologue, just a more devious one. He never would have won election if he ranted like they do. They are just bullying people because they know most people don't like their political stances. They have nothing to lose.


I agree with that. But do think Obama Would have the ability to rant just hide it behind his masks. I don't think we really know who he really is. I think of his time in the church whose minster was the Rev. Wright.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't think so. Surely. Chocolate comes from a bean - like a peanut. So it's protein - or maybe a vegetable? At any rate, I'm sure it's a kind of building block for cells. Isn't it? :wink:


It is supposed to be high in antioxidents.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> I don't get on here a whole lot butwhen I got the invite to get on this topic I thought it was going to be like the others. I was genuinely surprised to find nice people on here, not the insane liber's that jumped on every topic posted,thanks for the invite, it kept me from dropping kp off my favs .


We're glad to have you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I think it depends on whether one of them gets mentally healthier. Then they split. I don' t know. I have been wondering about this for a while.


I think sometimes people think they have no choice. Also, people with low self-esteem will sometimes suffer a lot of abuse and even become convinced it's their fault, as in the cases of spousal abuse. Very sad, especially because they were probably treated badly as children too and that's why they feel that way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just thought I would check in & catch up with the news.
> 
> Here is DH with Miss Molly!


Such a nice cozy picture.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> working on new scarf,.


Way to go! There's no stopping you now that you've tasted success!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Just thought I would check in & catch up with the news.
> 
> Here is DH with Miss Molly!


He's wearing shorts. Jane you are killing us. We are knee deep in snow. How can you do this to us? Next time you go South, I want to go too. I was South for a little while. Why did I come North again?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think sometimes people think they have no choice. Also, people with low self-esteem will sometimes suffer a lot of abuse and even become convinced it's their fault, as in the cases of spousal abuse. Very sad, especially because they were probably treated badly as children too and that's why they feel that way.


Yes that is true. But how many have come from the same place in their lives and became good kind and loving. I really think those women are just lost souls and looking for a reason to live as they have no lives. Either that or they must be terrible lonely and this is the only way they can get attention


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It is supposed to be high in antioxidents.


Yes. I'm afraid to stop eating it now - my body couldn't make the adjustment. No telling what would happen! :shock:

Seriously, when I'm being good (and it's been a long time since that happened), I open one semi-sweet candy bar on Sunday. I put one square for each day Mon.-Sat. in a little dish. Every day, when I really need it, I eat one square. I put the rest in the refrigerator. That way, if I cheat, I've still only eaten one candy bar in a week. When it's working, I actually can enjoy just the one square and no more. It hasn't been working lately, but I haven't given up altogether. Yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. I'm afraid to stop eating it now - my body couldn't make the adjustment. No telling what would happen! :shock:
> 
> Seriously, when I'm being good (and it's been a long time since that happened), I open one semi-sweet candy bar on Sunday. I put one square for each day Mon.-Sat. Then I put the rest in the refrigerator. That way, if I cheat, I've still only eaten one candy bar in a week. When it's working, I actually can enjoy just the one square and no more. It hasn't been working lately, but I haven't given up altogether. Yet.


Please come to my house and take stash with you. A square a 
day. Oh bon you are a strong person. If I open it I eat it. I should give up something for lent. But will have to think on it. :roll:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I made 16 crepe like pancakes for Shrove Tuesday (AKA Pancake Day) with lots of lemon and sugar.
I`ve been thinking all day what to give up for Lent and so I decided not to eat any potato chips. It will be tough but I don`t mind sacrificing. Our Lord gave up so much more.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

oops double post


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

This always makes me laugh


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Please come to my house and take stash with you. A square a
> day. Oh bon you are a strong person. If I open it I eat it. I should give up something for lent. But will have to think on it. :roll:


That's my goal. I haven't gotten there yet. Two steps forward, three steps back.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I made 16 crepe like pancakes for Shrove Tuesday (AKA Pancake Day) with lots of lemon and sugar.
> I`ve been thinking all day what to give up for Lent and so I decided not to eat any potato chips. It will be tough but I don`t mind sacrificing. Our Lord gave up so much more.


That's so true. I love potato chips, too. There is no substitute. Good luck, WendyBee!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This always makes me laugh


That's cute.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night ladies. Be strong!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a lot of school CB. Do they get extra homework to catch up or do they shorten spring break?
> 
> We were talking to BIL & SIL in Alberta on Sun and it was -33C (-27F) before counting the windchill. They've been calving for the last couple of weeks and some of the calves have lost the tips of their ears because of the cold


So far the teachers get to vote and they voted to take away 2 days of spring break. I don't know about the other days. When we had bad weather while my kids were in school they made the days up on Saturdays. I know everyone will not want to go to school after June but don't know. Our schools have only missed 3 days here.
That is terrible about the calves. I had never heard of horse or chicken hats or coats until KP. Maybe someone needs to make a pattern for cow's ears. I am not joking either. Poor babies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just thought I would check in & catch up with the news.
> 
> Here is DH with Miss Molly!


Dh is getting a good tan. Looks like Miss Molly is enjoying the trip too. Wonderful that he took you to Florida to get away from the cold. Maybe you can do it every winter. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes that is true. But how many have come from the same place in their lives and became good kind and loving. I really think those women are just lost souls and looking for a reason to live as they have no lives. Either that or they must be terrible lonely and this is the only way they can get attention


I think that too. I guess negative attention is better than no attention. They have to bully someone to make them feel better about themselves. It is really sad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. I'm afraid to stop eating it now - my body couldn't make the adjustment. No telling what would happen! :shock:
> 
> Seriously, when I'm being good (and it's been a long time since that happened), I open one semi-sweet candy bar on Sunday. I put one square for each day Mon.-Sat. in a little dish. Every day, when I really need it, I eat one square. I put the rest in the refrigerator. That way, if I cheat, I've still only eaten one candy bar in a week. When it's working, I actually can enjoy just the one square and no more. It hasn't been working lately, but I haven't given up altogether. Yet.


I could never do that. Chocolate in plain site is a goner. Just like Cooper and the ice cream.  You are very strong. About 3 years ago I was on a diet with my dil. No sugar for 2 months. I lost 14 lbs. I don't know if I could do it again. Need to put sugar is just so sweet. :XD: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

NO way!http://www.facebook.com/160623535298/photos/a.160829740298.148181.160623535298/10152633718415299/?type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Isn't this beautiful? KC you could do this.http://www.facebook.com/vogueknittingmag/photos/a.158388505498.159223.91533205498/10152275203520499/?type=1&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sspeaking of Kitty's Jayne. Wild Willie is up here sitting in front of computer screen meowing . I have a hairy computer screen when he does this. He loves to get his pet time in .


Nothing gets between a kitty and his pets!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't think so. Surely. Chocolate comes from a bean - like a peanut. So it's protein - or maybe a vegetable? At any rate, I'm sure it's a kind of building block for cells. Isn't it? :wink:


sounds right :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So far the teachers get to vote and they voted to take away 2 days of spring break. I don't know about the other days. When we had bad weather while my kids were in school they made the days up on Saturdays. I know everyone will not want to go to school after June but don't know. Our schools have only missed 3 days here.
> That is terrible about the calves. I had never heard of horse or chicken hats or coats until KP. Maybe someone needs to make a pattern for cow's ears. I am not joking either. Poor babies.


It's really tough when it's this cold at this time of the year; so glad it doesn't happen very often. During calving they check every 2 hours around the clock to bring the cows about to give birth into the barn but sometimes a cow is missed or the calf comes earlier than expected - that's when the tips of the calf's ears can freeze when it gets this cold.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> NO way!http://www.facebook.com/160623535298/photos/a.160829740298.148181.160623535298/10152633718415299/?type=1&theater


Now that is a real miniature; so delicate


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this beautiful? KC you could do this.http://www.facebook.com/vogueknittingmag/photos/a.158388505498.159223.91533205498/10152275203520499/?type=1&theater


Beautiful


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Now that is a real miniature; so delicate


Beautiful, but I'd go blind working with something that small.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad your here Karverr, your fun and really add to our site too.
> How is the knitting going?
> 
> Plus you can be sure there are only one user names per person on this site. No personality changes going on.


Maybe they have split personalities.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I could never do that. Chocolate in plain site is a goner. Just like Cooper and the ice cream.  You are very strong. About 3 years ago I was on a diet with my dil. No sugar for 2 months. I lost 14 lbs. I don't know if I could do it again. Need to put sugar is just so sweet. :XD: :roll:


The most I've ever lost is 13 pounds, and I gained it back - of course. Somewhere deep inside I think we're supposed to have some extra pounds because the vast majority of women over 50 seem to keep it on and have extreme trouble losing it. I think it's there so if we get sick we'll live longer on our stored "energy." I don't think that many women are lazy or lacking in will power. Just my theory - today.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> The most I've ever lost is 13 pounds, and I gained it back - of course. Somewhere deep inside I think we're supposed to have some extra pounds because the vast majority of women over 50 seem to keep it on and have extreme trouble losing it. I think it's there so if we get sick we'll live longer on our stored "energy." I don't think that many women are lazy or lacking in will power. Just my theory - today.


This sounds about what happened to my dear sister-in-law. Although she was EXTREMELY over weight her entire life. When she was only 52 she was diagnosed with liver cancer. She weighed close to 300 pounds - was about 5 ft 5 in. She was operated on, but the cancer was so massive they could do nothing for her. She lived 9 months after she was diagnosed. When she died she weighed 146 lbs. she told her girlfriend she always wanted to lose weight, but not that way.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> This sounds about what happened to my dear sister-in-law. Although she was EXTREMELY over weight her entire life. When she was only 52 she was diagnosed with liver cancer. She weighed close to 300 pounds - was about 5 ft 5 in. She was operated on, but the cancer was so massive they could do nothing for her. She lived 9 months after she was diagnosed. When she died she weighed 146 lbs. she told her girlfriend she always wanted to lose weight, but not that way.


Also, doctors told her if she hadn't been so very heavy, she wouldn't have lived that long - those 9 months - she literally lived off the fat. How sad.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It is supposed to be high in antioxidents.


Oxident hater! You're a bigot!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's my goal. I haven't gotten there yet. Two steps forward, three steps back.


Do you consume a square for every step? Just checking to see what your process is.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

For one of the worst winters a friend delivered a little more snow humour --


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> He's wearing shorts. Jane you are killing us. We are knee deep in snow. How can you do this to us? Next time you go South, I want to go too. I was South for a little while. Why did I come North again?


Sorry KC but this is the good life as I have suffered in the snow for years. Hope we can return next year.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Oxident hater! You're a bigot!


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Do you consume a square for every step? Just checking to see what your process is.


For the three steps back, at LEAST one square per step. Maybe one bar per step!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> For one of the worst winters a friend delivered a little more snow humour --


These are cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> For one of the worst winters a friend delivered a little more snow humour --


These are cute - glad people still have a sense of humor.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Oxident hater! You're a bigot!


Very funny, Thumper. This is the logic used by the angry haters that we avoid.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Whoa! I just caught a glimpse of Lois Lerner at the hearings today. Then I saw a photo of her a few months ago. Looks like old Lois had a facelift while she was away contemplating her defense. 

She took the fifth again. Disgusting. It looks like no one will pay for this. Clinton was the sleaziest, Biden is the creepiest, but this entire administration is the most dishonest, un-American group of pretenders in our history. I'd say more, but I'm afraid my mother would come down from heaven and wash my mouth out with soap.

"Pretender - a person who claims or aspires to a title or position" - (or throne).


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Sorry KC but this is the good life as I have suffered in the snow for years. Hope we can return next year.


Florida or somewhere warm is looking better and better to me too. Enjoy, Janey. When do you expect to return home? It is supposed to get above 50 in the next week. Heat wave!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Florida or somewhere warm is looking better and better to me too. Enjoy, Janey. When do you expect to return home? It is supposed to get above 50 in the next week. Heat wave!


Not sure but I hope we stay here until the weather moderates. My bones aren't hurting much here as they did at home.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Whoa! I just caught a glimpse of Lois Lerner at the hearings today. Then I saw a photo of her a few months ago. Looks like old Lois had a facelift while she was away contemplating her defense.
> 
> She took the fifth again. Disgusting. It looks like no one will pay for this. Clinton was the sleaziest, Biden is the creepiest, but this entire administration is the most dishonest, un-American group of pretenders in our history. I'd say more, but I'm afraid my mother would come down from heaven and wash my mouth out with soap.
> 
> "Pretender - a person who claims or aspires to a title or position" - (or throne).


Very anti-American is the pretender . Just like most of his supporters that voted for him.People are having their eyes opened to the gangsters.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Whoa! I just caught a glimpse of Lois Lerner at the hearings today. Then I saw a photo of her a few months ago. Looks like old Lois had a facelift while she was away contemplating her defense.
> 
> She took the fifth again. Disgusting. It looks like no one will pay for this. Clinton was the sleaziest, Biden is the creepiest, but this entire administration is the most dishonest, un-American group of pretenders in our history. I'd say more, but I'm afraid my mother would come down from heaven and wash my mouth out with soap.
> 
> "Pretender - a person who claims or aspires to a title or position" - (or throne).


Sounds like what we thought would happen doesn't it. She must be doing the Dem thing. Face lift Kerry, NP, and now her. Must be nice to make that much money and can afford to do it. But really must say does not help them look better. Their faces do not move when they talk.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Florida or somewhere warm is looking better and better to me too. Enjoy, Janey. When do you expect to return home? It is supposed to get above 50 in the next week. Heat wave!


Doesn't it Oh my you are really going to have a heat wave. Only in the 40's here sometime this week. Don't believe it though. I will settle for even 30 am getting so use to cold anything above 20 sounds like heat wave.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Very funny, Thumper. This is the logic used by the angry haters that we avoid.


It was a good one wasn't it. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I made 16 crepe like pancakes for Shrove Tuesday (AKA Pancake Day) with lots of lemon and sugar.
> I`ve been thinking all day what to give up for Lent and so I decided not to eat any potato chips. It will be tough but I don`t mind sacrificing. Our Lord gave up so much more.


Sure we all talk about diet and you bring up food. Then bring up potato chips .

So much for diet this week. :roll: ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> For one of the worst winters a friend delivered a little more snow humour --


Oh you, you found the good ones. Wonder if snow man is heading south with his bike he will be melting when he gets to Fla.

Love love the cars.

Some place in Minn. a man built a huge snowman. People standing next to it look like mini people.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Here I said was going to spend least time on computer. Well good thing I didn't give it up for Lent. Still thinking what to give up? 

I know I will give up Obama Care. Know I won't break that one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds like what we thought would happen doesn't it. She must be doing the Dem thing. Face lift Kerry, NP, and now her. Must be nice to make that much money and can afford to do it. But really must say does not help them look better. Their faces do not move when they talk.


I almost can't look at Kerry. His head has grown bigger and so plastic. Scary! I would rather have wrinkles than look like a monster. Haven't seen lois yet. Dh will have it on all day and he will be raving. :shock:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I almost can't look at Kerry. His head has grown bigger and so plastic. Scary! I would rather have wrinkles than look like a monster. Haven't seen lois yet. Dh will have it on all day and he will be raving. :shock:


Boy, I know what you are saying. My DH has been ranting lately about how he thinks America is lost. I keep telling him that we just have to pray that the Senate goes Republican. Obama's edicts can be wiped out with the stroke of a pen due to Obama's precedent.

 We survived Woodrow Wilson's progressive actions and eugenics.

 We survived FDR's dithering about the Nazis and the destruction of American wealth due to his wastefulness and poor planning during the Depression.

 We survived Jimmy Carter, who undermined respect for America around the world.

 We can survive Obama the Communist. Who would have ever thought we would have a lying, Communist ideologue as President?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Boy, I know what you are saying. My DH has been ranting lately about how he thinks America is lost. I keep telling him that we just have to pray that the Senate goes Republican. Obama's edicts can be wiped out with the stroke of a pen due to Obama's precedent.
> 
>  We survived Woodrow Wilson's progressive actions and eugenics.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-244625-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

